#ubuntu-ops 2007-08-06
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Kousotu> can ubutnu get trojans?
<Kousotu> cause I had like 50 pop up for onr person
<nalioth> Kousotu: #ubuntu please
<Kousotu> I asked there and got no responce
<nalioth> then try #ubuntu-offtopic or ##linux
<nalioth> this is not a support channel
<Kousotu> well, it might be a network securtiy issue
<Kousotu> that's why I ame here
<Kousotu> came*
* Kousotu shrugs
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pumpernickel]  by ChanServ
<FireHazard17> Seveas: its been like to days how bout now?
<poningru> that jayde person I am pretty sure is not real
<tonyyarusso> I still can't seem to unban *!*@222.124.143.144 from #ubuntu; don't know why.
* tonyyarusso is going out of town until Friday - leave any messages in PM or ##tonyyarusso if you want to make sure I notice them
<rob> tonyyarusso, want me to take a look?
<tonyyarusso> rob: sure
<rob> oh, thats what I was going to do, sorry tonyyarusso :)
<rob> either I'm blind or the reason you can't remove it is because it is not in the list
<rob> * tonyyarusso removes ban on *!*@222.124.143.144
<rob> must have worked
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v seanw]  by ChanServ
<Myrtti> 11:33 -!- hermann_348 [i=PJIRCUse@plc3-77.linzag.net]  has joined #ubuntu
<Myrtti> 11:33 < hermann_348> http://www.pennergame.de/ref.php?uid=348 klick plx
<Myrtti> 11:33 -!- hermann_348 [i=PJIRCUse@plc3-77.linzag.net]  has left #ubuntu [] 
<Myrtti> I've got no idea what that was about, but I'm pretty sure that isn't allowed
<GazzaK> he did the same in #defocus too
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, MenZa said: !bcm is <reply> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ompaul> !bcm is <reply> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ubotu> I'll remember that, ompaul
<ubotu> In ubotu, rob said: AMD64 is AMD64 documentation can be found at http://help.ubuntu.com/AMD64
<rob> heh
<ompaul> !AMD64 is AMD64 documentation can be found at http://help.ubuntu.com/AMD64
<ubotu> But amd64 already means something else!
<ompaul> rob, guess you logged in
<ompaul> !amd64
<ubotu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc for more information.
<rob> that url is useless
<ompaul> ahh
<ompaul>  @btlogin rob
<rob> err that should be http://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64 too
<rob> @btlogin rob
<ubotu> Invalid arguments for btlogin.
<rob> ?
<ompaul> ehh
<ompaul> leave out the rob
<rob> @btlogin
<ompaul> now
<ompaul> do it
<ompaul> !no foo is <reply> bar
<ubotu> I'll remember that ompaul
<ompaul> !ping
<ubotu> host not found
<rob> !AMD64 is AMD64 documentation can be found at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ops, rob said: !AMD64 is AMD64 documentation can be found at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64
<rob> you know what would be better
<rob> ubotu no AMD64 is AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. For AMD64 documentation see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ops, rob said: ubotu no AMD64 is AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. For AMD64 documentation see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64
<rob> sigh
* rob kicks ubotu
<Amaranth> @whoami
<ubotu> Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> PriceChild, ping?
<elkbuntu> PriceChild, someone has accused ubuntuforums of a vendetta because they demoted 'automatix' to a common word
<pleia2> oh brother
<elkbuntu> http://www.getautomatix.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=1450
<pleia2> they should be happy about it, AFAIR it was done because there were so many threads about how it sucked
<mc44> elkbuntu: you need to stop reading their forums ;)
<pleia2> hehe
<elkbuntu> hahahahahahahahah! http://digg.com/linux_unix/Ubuntu_users_vote_in_support_of_Automatix
* elkbuntu refrains or it would seem like the ops council would have a vendetta
* rob buries it
* stdin wonders how difficult it would be to make every instance of "atuomatix" in a post have "(WARNING: May bork your system)" next to it...
<elkbuntu> stdin, most forum software has word replace features for swearing, but i dont know if it would loop that or not
<elkbuntu> and im so not coughing up an IB licence to test
<stdin> hehe, it wasn't a real suggestion. but now I think about it... :P
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> elkbuntu, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=516001
<PriceChild> mc44 and pleia2 while i'm at it ^^^
* pleia2 recalled correctly \o/
<mc44> PriceChild: as if we'd believe that, you're part of the conspiracy!
<PriceChild> ffs that digg was posted by richbarna....
<PriceChild> mc44, didn't you see "automatix sucks" at the top of the searched phrases ont he front page?
<elkbuntu> PriceChild, yes. it needs to die a miserable death
<mc44> PriceChild: didn't you spot the subtle sarcasm in my comment? :P
<PriceChild> I don't like the way richbarna is misusing those statistics.
<PriceChild> Not a single one of those users said they support automatic.
<PriceChild> *automatix.
<PriceChild> Just a lot of them voted that they hadn't experienced problems.
* stdin shares that view 
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: pull the thread, for being inaccurate, tehn.
<PriceChild> meh, a mod started it.
<elkbuntu> PriceChild, did they remove the place where the popular searches were? because i dont see it...
<PriceChild> elkbuntu, you have to be logged in
<elkbuntu> aw drat
<elkbuntu> aww, it's not there anymore
<elkbuntu> "atleast what UbuntuForums claims it to be"
<elkbuntu> what a *nnngngggg*
<jenda> I think automatix should be censored. It's too dangerous to be allowed to live. Just like governments are allowed to tax cigarettes or prohibit their sale/use limitedly...
<Seveas> hehe
<elkbuntu> jenda, yes. however that's not exactly a CoC thing to do
<jenda> elkbuntu: I was semi-joking :)
<mc44> governments tax cigarrettes cos they make lots of money from them, if they cared about health they would ban them :)
<Seveas> a CoC thing to do would be throwing arnieboy of a vliff
<Seveas> cliff*
<jenda> or, lets just say I didn't really mean we should do it :)
<mc44> jenda: also, cigarettes are incredibly profitable for governments becuase they reduce pension obligations :)
<jenda> I can't wait till our government bans smoking, too ;)
<jenda> hehehe
<jenda> I'm not so sure about that.
<jenda> mc44: do you know how expensive cancer treatment is?
<mc44> jenda: less so than pension savings, according to some study I saw
<mc44> though with improving treatments that may be less true these days
<jenda> hmm
* elkbuntu sneaks off for a smoke
<mc44> lung cancer has horrible survival ratez
<mc44> *rates
<PriceChild> *wonders if the CoC needs a "for the greater good" clause*
<PriceChild> 8-)
<jenda> well, when they first made a government-funded retirement some time ago, in Germany, they set it at 65 years old... and the life expectancy of the time was 62 - we should learn from them :)
<jenda> PriceChild: :D
<jenda> mc44: true dat
<jenda> still - one chemo-treated cancer patient costs as much as about 30 old farts in a retirement home.
<ompaul> jenda, be nice
<jenda> sorry :)
<mc44> jenda: yeah, don't talk about ompaul like that ;)
* jenda thwomps mc44
<ubotu> Pelo called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> xtknight called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> DWSR called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> pag called the ops in #kubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v robotgeek]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> That was a server death not netsplit...?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<stefg> is ubotu taking it's union break? He's miising in #ubuntu
<PriceChild> stefg, I think that was just a server death... and ubotu syncs very slowly on rejoin, please be patient :)
<stefg> ok, good to know he'll be back soon
<PriceChild> Its online and slowly rejoining channels :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v _jason]  by ChanServ
#ubuntu-ops 2007-08-07
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pumpernickel]  by ChanServ
<jrib> why is the channel +Rr?
<Xoris> clones earliers
<jrib> still a problem?
<Xoris> not for some dozens of minutes, that i could see
<jrib> I'll -r since -unregged is starting to fill up
<Xoris> i think tomaw set it, maybe he knows whether the r's may still be needed?
<tomaw> remove it
<tomaw> spambots earlier and I forgot to remove the modes, sorry
<jrib> np
<ubotu> hwilde called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> hwilde called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Music_Shuffle called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v robotgeek]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> bruenig called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<Myrtti> ubotu needs a magic 8-ball function
<elkbuntu> i thought it had one
<Myrtti> it does?
<Seveas> magic8ball is Myrtti crazy?
<Seveas> forgot syntax :/
<Myrtti> @magic8 will I get a good nights sleep tonight?
<Myrtti> *shrug*
<Myrtti> -->
<Seveas> @magic8ball is Myrtti crazy?
<ubotu> Of course
<Seveas> there we go
<intelikey> what can be done about removing a ban on a b class in #kubuntu ?
<flaccid> hi everyone. i've been trying to get a ban removed for months with no success. the ban is in #kubuntu and it seems there is nobody to talk to about it
<flaccid> was wondering if someone here is alive that can help
<Myrtti> I'm marginally alive but I can't help, sorry
<flaccid> seems noone can
<ubotu> undead called the ops in #kubuntu
<flaccid> hmm thanks ubotu
<flaccid> maybe Jucato or someone is around
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> nixternal: please dont spread rubbish
<Hobbsee> nixternal: Dont think that just because you broke your machine with it, that people in #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #edubuntu, and #xubuntu arent going to help you. No matter how you broke your machine, those channels are there to help you.
<Hobbsee> that is incorrect.  people who have used automatix get sent to the automatix forums for support.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<flaccid> what did nixternal do wrong?
<flaccid> oh you are defending automatix, Hobbsee?
<Hobbsee> flaccid: no
<Hobbsee> flaccid: just pointing out that we dont provide support for it in the userland channels.
<Hobbsee> !automatix | nixternal
<ubotu> nixternal: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<flaccid> oh that factoid
<flaccid> its been like that since i can remember
<Hobbsee> it's changed recently, with the analysis.  but we still dont provide support for it, and nixternal is saying taht we do.
<flaccid> oh
<flaccid> i thought he was on the other side
<Hobbsee> he's all for the "try to get along" side
<flaccid> heh no worries. i hate automatix...
<flaccid> automatix is a fork of the objectives of an OS that is package based...
<flaccid> why not build on base to provide a proper facility
<Hobbsee> well, it'd be good if it wasnt smoking large amounts of crack
<Hobbsee> and i dislike arnieboy greatly, due to him saying that all ubuntu developers are crack, that he's god, that he wrote the thing which makes people come to ubuntu, etc
<flaccid> or if it gave me the crack to smoke instead
<flaccid> basically people always talk it up without citing anything specific to back up their claims. welcome to earth :)
<Hobbsee> yeah, it's hard to document the irc logs and all teh commands needed to unscrew teh system.
<flaccid> yeah. im generally sick of citing physical evidence on irc to back up my arguments, only to have the arguee state that 'im wrong and full of shit' or whatever
<flaccid> then other people back that person up because who they are despite the fact they are wrong and have nothing to prove otherwise
<Hobbsee> just kickban 'em.
<Hobbsee> ahem.
<flaccid> im not an operator, simply a helper that devotes time to open source and has to put up with the ignorant ones
<flaccid> im here trying to get a ban removed on myself.. oh that was set by an op that doesn't even help
<PriceChild> flaccid, what channel?
<flaccid> #kubuntu
<flaccid> or wherever i am if you talking about helping
<PriceChild> that's why i couldn't find it... was only typing one 'c'
<PriceChild> *looks*
<flaccid> danke
<flaccid> its *!*@hardtrance.biz
<PriceChild> Yup
<PriceChild> flaccid, are you aware of the Code of Conduct that we follow in #*ubuntu* channels?
<flaccid> i help at work, i go home, im banned heh
<flaccid> im aware of the COC more than the person who banned me...
<PriceChild> flaccid, you were banned for telling someone to shut then *ahem* up.
<flaccid> one can be driven to such extremes when pushed
<PriceChild> The intarwebs aren't worth getting worked up about.
<flaccid> perhaps if LjL has some respect for me, that wouldn't of happened
<PriceChild> If it ever gets that bad again you should just step away from the keyboard and go grab a drink and relax away from it.
<flaccid> yeah i tell myself that everyday
<flaccid> everyone has their moment of rage
<flaccid> but before that time i had been helping in the channel for over 2 years without running into somebody like that
<PriceChild> So if I unban you, you promise to watch your language? :)
<flaccid> if you have a log, i'd like to read it
<PriceChild> https://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/bans.cgi?query=hardtrance.biz&kicks=on&oldbans=on&bans=on&oldmutes=on&mutes=on
<flaccid> i don't need to promise anything, like i said everyone has their time of rage
<flaccid> making a promise would be unrealitic, but at the same time like i said, i don't act like that ever
<PriceChild> flaccid, Please promise... just for me? We ask all users to abide by the CoC and IRC guidelines in our channels.
<flaccid> i promise just for you, nobody else
<Hobbsee> flaccid: if you're raging, you should step away from the keyboard.  you should not require others to gag you
<Hobbsee> exploit in #ubuntu
<flaccid> reading through the log now, its not exactly bad. only warranted a kick imo
<flaccid> Hobbsee: yeah sorry mate i know that. im actually an adult with intelligience ! :)
<PriceChild> Hobbsee, handled.
<PriceChild> flaccid, thanks, the ban is lifted.
<flaccid> i really appreciate that PriceChild
<flaccid> now the community can get more hours of help that they have not rcvd since may
<Hobbsee> flaccid: glad to hear that :)
<PriceChild> wooo
* flaccid wonders how one can ever achieve "trouble-free computing"
<flaccid> i guess thats an oxymoron
<flaccid> i got no wb in #kubuntu ah well
<Tm_T> flaccid: so sad
<flaccid> i guess that describes me well :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
<Gary> oops, sorry for nickspam :p
<stdin> uhh, can we not change !fuse to be about, oh I don't know, fuse?
<Tm_T> sure we can
<Myrtti> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<Myrtti> heehhe
<Myrtti> lol
<Myrtti> that's crap :-D
<stdin> that should be added to !ntfs or !ntfs-3g
<stdin> I actually hate that !fuse factoid, makes fuse seem like it's only for ntfs, from #kubuntu: "ntfs-3g is successor to fuse?" < ugg
<flaccid> i was asking a question, stdin
<flaccid> not making a statement
<flaccid> there is a big difference
<stdin> flaccid: if you see what I just said in #kubuntu, you'll see how I interprated that
<flaccid> misinterpretd
<stdin> flaccid: even if that's not what you actually meant :)
<flaccid> its a question..
<flaccid> i know nothing about fuse etc.
<stdin> I still think !fuse needs changing
<flaccid> i have no idea
<flaccid> change it to whatever is right
<flaccid> lol
<flaccid> i aint touched ntfs for write for some time
<stdin> flaccid: it's a user space file system, it cool, lets you do some nice things. I use it to mount my ssh server :)
<flaccid> hmm like a bridge
<flaccid> or wrapper
<flaccid> cool mate
<Tm_T> sshfs <3
<stdin> yeah, I install "sshfs" then do "sshfs server:/path/I/want /mount/point"  makes samba look like a toy :p
<Myrtti> fuse can be used to use beagle from the command line, it makes virtual directories and files of the search results
<Myrtti> I think bluetooth obex mounting is also fuse
<stdin> yeah obexfs
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<stdin> Tm_T: do you think this is ok, or too long...
<stdin> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !Kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on !FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<Tm_T> ok to me
<pleia2> looks good
<stdin> can someone give it to ubotu then, as I don't have access :)
<flaccid> i think thats fine stdin
<flaccid> much better..
<stdin> cool :)
<Amaranth> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<flaccid> ouchy
<Amaranth> !no fuse is <reply>  FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<ubotu> I'll remember that Amaranth
<Amaranth> !fuse
<ubotu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
* stdin feels much better now
<Amaranth> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<stdin> captive
<stdin> opps, wrong channel window
<Gary> captive?  as in tied down?
<flaccid> !html
<ubotu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build webpages. Editors in Ubuntu: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem, and Nvu. For howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com
<flaccid> lol w3schools... might as well link to m#
<stdin> Gary: hush, don't tell everyone our secrate
<Myrtti> oh yeah, theres even wikipediafs
<stdin> there's a BloggerFS too :p
<dgjones> hi, are there any freenode staffers around to speak to about an unaffiliated cloak? i've tried #freenode and /stats p, but there's nobody around there, thought there may have been somebody here, if not i'll wait in #freenode, thanks in advance
<pleia2> dgjones: wait in freenode, the available staff members here are the same ones in /stats p :)
<pleia2> #freenode
<stdin> dgjones: /who freenode/staff* and /msg one
* mc44 prods jenda 
<jenda> yo
<stdin> (that's taken from the website, so you do have permission)
<mc44> that works too
<dgjones> thanks everyone, i'll disappear
<jenda> dgjones: you're set :)
<mc44> like magic! :D
<dgjones> jenda, thanks
<dgjones> :)
<jenda> no prob
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> Xoris^ called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> stdin called the ops in #kubuntu-offtopic
<stdin> can someone kick/ban dawiz in #kubuntu and -ot?
* Hobbsee sigh
<flaccid> hes gone now luckily lol
<flaccid> i guesss you now that stdin sorry mate
<stdin> heh, this is why the ban in -ot should be "[15:59]  <dawiz> well i can see you ppl cant respect my help and are set on making stupid points, you can take your bullshit and shove it up your ass, matter of fact i think ill be wiping kubuntu clean and using real debian not your spiffed up clone"
<nalioth> stdin: hi
<stdin> hey nalioth :)
<nalioth> i saw everything (when i returned).  no need to spread the cheer in here further
<flaccid> i guess my behind is sacred
<flaccid> but that doesn't make me scared about its border security
<stdin> nalioth: sleeping ops :p
<nalioth> stdin: actually, it's called "life"
<flaccid> *just making light of it
<stdin> nalioth: yes, I know, I actually only got back ~5mins ago
<nixternal> Hobbsee: whether automatix is rubbish or not we shouldn't turn down supporting people. i see people getting ati and nvidia support all of the time because the drivers borked something up...it is the same crap literally
<Hobbsee> nixternal: we cant actually fix their problems, or anything.
<flaccid> i half agreee, nixternal. its more work i guess. i've helped a few to recover. i guess i just hate it
<Hobbsee> nalioth: should have a fairly strong opinion on that
<elkbuntu> nixternal, if we deal with the issues, the automatix guys see it as ubuntu accepting the blame for the problems, and hence not the fault of automatix.
<nixternal> that is like saying "ubuntu is all about community, but if you have automatix, then you aren't apart of this community"
<Hobbsee> nixternal: you appear to not have spoken with arnieboy before, when you wrote that post
<nixternal> whether it is the fault of automatix, the user, or whatever, IT IS STILL UBUNTU!
<flaccid> universe of discourse...
<nixternal> I have spoken with arnieboy, and if I had a /chokehim script, I would have used it
<Hobbsee> hah
<nixternal> he is the one that made me wanna go bonkers last year
<Hobbsee> so did he constantly tell you how terrible MOTU and core devs were?
<nixternal> he tried, but then I said "and Ubuntu is #1 why?"
<elkbuntu> nixternal, and he told you it was because of him alone?
<nixternal> not that I know of
<Hobbsee> surprising
<elkbuntu> he has his fans brainwashed that way
<nixternal> well he also has his fans for providing a fix for a void that is in Ubuntu as well
<flaccid> i didn't realise that users like this can't lure the world users hmm
<flaccid> i mean can
<nalioth> why is it automatix week?
<elkbuntu> nalioth, because of matthew's report
<elkbuntu> nalioth, next week the tech board formalises a stance, i believe
<nalioth> do they have a /chokehim script?
<nalioth> is their stance gonna change anything?
<nixternal> probably not
<nalioth> AB will still orbit around himself no matter what they say
<Hobbsee> nalioth: well, already apport will refuse to file a bug if automatix is detected on the system.
<nixternal> I think that is wrong, what if automatix isn't the issue?
<nalioth> considering the instructions in automatix, it could bodger a lot
<Hobbsee> it tends to be the issue
<nixternal> we are literally telling people, hey you put this on your ubuntu, so it it no longer our ubuntu and you aren't apart of this whole community thing
<Hobbsee> nixternal: oh sure, you're aprt of the community still - but you cant use this whole subset of stuff that non-automatix users can
<nalioth> nixternal: what's the difference in us saying that and Ford Motor Company saying "if you put jet fuel in your taurus, it's no longer our responsibility" ?
<nixternal> wasn't that dodge and deisel fuel?
<nalioth> nixternal: my dodge runs fine on diesel fuel, don't FUDGE the point i'm making
<nixternal> lol
<elkbuntu> nixternal, it's like voiding a warranty on your printer by using non-genuine cartridges. They cant take reponsibility for the damage caused by stuff they never made
<nixternal> it is a good point, but ford could care less if you buy another one or not
<flaccid> i agree
<flaccid> nixternal: yeah thats great customer service heh
<nalioth> nixternal: automatix is a 'known danger' to the healthful state of an Ubuntu system
<nixternal> who said we have to take responsibility? all I am saying is don't shun a user just because they put automatix on their system
<nixternal> nalioth: so are ati binary blobs and nvidia binary blobs
<nalioth> nixternal: we dont' shun them, we ask them to reinstall and come back and see us
<nixternal> I see more problems with those 2 nowadays that I do autocrappix
<nalioth> nixternal: those are not intentionally dangerous
<Hobbsee> nixternal: ati and nvidia only can trash your X.
<mc44> nixternal: mostly because people install nvidia in all kinds of fun ways, like envy ;)
<nixternal> and either is automatix...arnieboy is a newb developer...he created automatix originally by reading "bash in a nutshell" i think
<Hobbsee> nixternal: they dont render your system unbootable, mess up your fstab, your repos, and a whole bunch of other things
<nalioth> arnieboy has been approached by many people who offered to help him make his product safer, and he told them all to 'get f*****d, his software was perferct"
<flaccid> ah
<flaccid> resistance
<flaccid> making open source not open
<nixternal> shoot, nvidia and ati driver may not render your system unbootable, but it sure scares the hell out of a new user who just got the black screen or curser blinking hell
<flaccid> yeah its in the bin for those users
<Hobbsee> this is true, but most p eople would prefer a system with no X, rather than being unbootable, *and* no X.
<nixternal> nalioth: then I say we either fork his software, seeing as it is open source, or we create something similar...I mean it has been over a year since it came out and became popular, yet Ubuntu hasn't done anything about it
<flaccid> people is built up of mainly newbies. they have no idea on no-gui Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> flaccid: i'm aware, but they can usually search for a tech head.
<Hobbsee> flaccid: a non-booting system, adn they're completely screwed regardless.
<nixternal> ya, no gui == holy $#))@ batman Microsoft Ubuntu broke my system!
<flaccid> Hobbsee: sif they want to or should have to do that!
<elkbuntu> nixternal, restricted drivers manager and easy codec installation are 'nothing'?!
<nixternal> and if you don't believe the whole Microsoft Ubuntu thing, well we had someone in #ubuntu the other day asking if Microsoft made it
<nixternal> elkbuntu: they are just 1/10th of what automatix does
<flaccid> dont fork automatix. identify what its trying to achieve that is lacking with ubuntu and just address that
* Hobbsee points to easyubuntu
<flaccid> nixternal: im not sure if that indicates anything ;(
<nixternal> easy ubuntu broke my dapper last year :)
<Hobbsee> nixternal: unfortunately, it seems that a lot of the stuff in automatix, which isnt in ubuntu, tends to be not-distributable.
<Hobbsee> like, acroread
<flaccid> oh
<nixternal> ya, why people want acroread is beyond me
<Hobbsee> also, one can point to medibuntu, but the same thing applies - they're restributing stuff against the licence
<flaccid> that seems minor imo
<Hobbsee> nixternal: sometimes i have to use it - my maths quizzes rely on it
<nixternal> really?
<Hobbsee> which is a right pain
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> it really, really sucks.
<nixternal> I havne't had a problem with KPDF...I wonder if it is the forms stuff maybe?
<Hobbsee> it needs the reader, to do the interactive quizzes, inside firefox
<bbrazil> acroread is in multiverse
<nixternal> !info acroread
<ubotu> Package acroread does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<nixternal> not any more :)
<flaccid> then its more a commercial/license issue than a frontend installer thing
* Hobbsee suspects the uni is doing something crackful with the script they're using to serve the quizzes...
<Hobbsee> bbrazil: hasnt been for a while... :)
<nalioth> nixternal: there is no need to 'fork his software'
<nixternal> ya, I think it left before edgy release
<nalioth> nixternal: the major functionality is now included in Feisty
<nalioth> the prime users of his cruft, are newbs who find it by searching the internet
<flaccid> can i ask? why would automatix even be needed at all ?
<Seveas> because some people like masochism?
<nixternal> if it is included in feisty, why is he still getting 2tb of downloads a month for it? which more than half are from his Ubuntu repo
<nalioth> newbs, who have no idea that when you click on an mp3, the dialog asks if you want to play it? you click 'yes' and it installs the codecs and away you go
<flaccid> the question is can ubuntu perform without automatix
<flaccid> if yes then never support it.
<Seveas> flaccid, better than with automatix :)
* Gary tickles Seveas 
<nalioth> flaccid: we've not supported automatix since we discovered it was a system torpedo
* flaccid wonders why its debatable at all then
<Seveas> (aka since ever)
<nalioth> flaccid: because arnieboy keeps brainwashing users into torpedoing their systems
<Seveas> flaccid, why is windows stiull so succesful?
<flaccid> why would 1 stupid user rock the ubuntu team?
<flaccid> Seveas: thats not related in anyway. don't know why you would rebutt with that.
<Gary> why are you all still talking about automatix?
<Seveas> flaccid, both windows and automatix are crap that likes to break pcs
<flaccid> Gary: i agree
<Seveas> Gary, no idea :)
<Gary> well stop it then, I demand it :p
<flaccid> Seveas: yeah but why does windows need to be involved in this convo at all..
<Gary> talk about the weather or something
<Seveas> it's raining
<Seveas> weather sucks
<Seveas> as does automatix :P
<Gary> oh dear
<Gary> :p
* nalioth recloaks Gary with /my/name/is/Mud
<Gary> meh
<Seveas> do it :)
<Gary> and stil they pick on me :'(
* Gary cries
<flaccid> what is the primary objective of ubuntu distro?
<Seveas> world domination
<Gary> lol
<jrib> s/world/solar system
<Seveas> and cookies
<Gary> ummm I like cookies
<mc44> the promotion of the colour brown
<flaccid> um it would need a high level of AI to be able to dominate the world..
<Seveas> brownies!
<flaccid> :p
<Seveas> flaccid, we have people, no need for AI
<Gary> making poo backgrounds stylish?
<flaccid> it might seem funny to you guys. but im actually serious.
<Seveas> although Gary could use some AI, heas real intelligence is flawed
<Gary> flawed I tells ye
* Gary dribbles
<flaccid> so
<flaccid> there is no main objective
<flaccid> maybe thats the problem with ubuntu
<mc44> er.?
<Gary> flaccid, to be as good as possible
<mc44> bug #1
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<Seveas> mc44, george ain't coming
<flaccid> where is the objectives documented?
<flaccid> lol thats launchapd, not ubuntu
<mc44> no, "Bug 1 in Ubuntu"
<Seveas> it's an ubuntu bug :)
<mc44> right there, in the words
<flaccid> ok
<Seveas> MICROSOFT MUST DIE
<flaccid> so ubuntu is commercial
<Seveas> or something like that
<mc44> which is a silly objective, but still
<flaccid> in an overall sense
<mc44> canonical is commercial
<flaccid> its completely stupid
<mc44> ubuntu is linux
<flaccid> it makes no sense
<jrib> for human beings
<mc44> neither do you
<Gary> baaaaaaa moooo quack
<Seveas> flaccid, so far, you made less sense than bug 1 :P
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<flaccid> well a project, needs goals, but you guys can't cite the primary goal
<Gary> woo wonder what bug 69 was
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 69 in baz "baz switch doesn't generate three-way diff on conflicts" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/69
<TheSheep> gah, can we change it to 'for human beings and sheep?'
<Seveas> TheSheep, hehe
<mc44> flaccid: its managed to do quite well so far,
<flaccid> bugs != objectives
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v TheSheep]  by ChanServ
<mc44> there are lots of goals, as there are lots of contributors, and its free software
<Seveas> yadda yadda
<Seveas> most boring convo ever
<flaccid> mc44: where can i read about these goals explicitly
<Seveas> bbl
<flaccid> boring
<flaccid> lol
<flaccid> the jokes on you!
<mc44> oh, poor us
<Gary> on me?  where?  do I have to get my clothes dry cleaned, again?
<nalioth> flaccid: the goal is world domination (and then the solar system [an onward to the galaxy {and then the known universe}] )
<TheSheep> to the space and beyound!
<mc44> nalioth: hopefully far enough to discover new parentheses
<flaccid> nalioth: where is the official doc on these goals that i can read
<TheSheep> righto onto thet Alt
<flaccid> will you press release that?
<mc44> flaccid: there isn't one? whose goals? canonicals? upstream? kernel? community contributers? other distros?
<flaccid> no wonder its all over the place, mc44
<mc44> yes, no wonder. It'll never work
* Gary steals the troll food
<flaccid> it can work, but it needs management
<flaccid> gary im not trolling
<flaccid> im trying to help
<Gary> yeah I need help
<Hobbsee> flaccid: there's something to be said in actually googling for such things, and there's also something to be said in getting involved in the development of a project, before you say said development is crap.
<Hobbsee> flaccid: all you're doing here is showing how much you dont understand.
<Hobbsee> so, if you want to keep making a fool of yourself, go ahead...
<mc44> Hobbsee: he understands *managment*. What do you expect :)
<flaccid> Hobbsee: 1. i google everday for ubuntu - it wastes a lot of time that could of been negated. 2. im involved . 3. i never said dev was crap!
<flaccid> Hobbsee: what don't i understand. please be specific this tiem..
<flaccid> time..
<mc44> you don't seem to appreciate that there isn't a central master plan somewhere for linux
<Hobbsee> flaccid: for a start, to make a press release, who would it be representing?
<flaccid> mc44: im not talking about linux. im talking about *ubuntu
<flaccid> Hobbsee: ubuntu
<Hobbsee> flaccid: as in, the people of ubuntu, the developers of ubuntu, canonical?
<flaccid> Hobbsee: ubuntu as a whole.
<Hobbsee> if it's the ubuntu community, i couldnt hope to make an announcement from them - there are too many people.
<mc44> well ubuntu is linux for a start, hence its direction depends on all kinds of other people, nevermind its own internal differences
<Hobbsee> and so i could not be sure that i was reflecting everyone's view
<flaccid> Hobbsee: the ubuntu website seems to make announcements fine on their behalf so far..
<flaccid> these are the caveats
<mc44> it makes release announcements, and canonical announcments
<Hobbsee> flaccid: sure, but that's ubuntu, not the ubuntu community
<flaccid> im on your side..
<flaccid> how will you achieve this world domination if you cannot play as a team??
<flaccid> and thats not a trolling question.
<Hobbsee> flaccid: we do.  you just do not appear to understand that there are teams, and subteams
<Hobbsee> flaccid: and no one global leader overseeing everything
<flaccid> Hobbsee: the newbie doesn't care about teams and subteams...
<mc44> we should leverage our synergies, net-net, and think outside the envelope to empower sucess in our bottom line
<Hobbsee> flaccid: the newbies also dont ask for the explicit goals of ubuntu, do they?
<Hobbsee> flaccid: they just want it to work
<flaccid> Hobbsee: m$ is scene to be one, not 4...
<flaccid> and work, it doesn't..
<Hobbsee> does here
<flaccid> scene=seen
<mc44> na, doesn't work at all. Good point
<flaccid> i spend hours each day helping people
<flaccid> i doesn't work like its intended...
<flaccid> it thats at least 50% vendor problem
<flaccid> not ubuntu
<flaccid> but it doesn't change the status quo
<flaccid> im critical, but on your side.
<flaccid> no response. thats cool. the average user who is not IT doesn't care about teams and sub-teams, they look at the provider as the provider and thats it - politics should be transparent to customers.
<Hobbsee> flaccid: the goals for each release are in the release announcements
<Hobbsee> flaccid: you are showing, though, that you dont really understand the concept of open source.
<flaccid> no problem. i'll go read them. normal people don't even know what release announcemenats are :)
<flaccid> i understand the concept of open source
<nixternal> they are the small link in the bottom left hand corner of the LiveCD installer :)
<TheSheep> flaccid: we can't force knowledge into people's mind if they refuse to read it
<mc44> normal people don't care about goals either?
<flaccid> i am not understanding how world domination is possible with this regime...
<Hobbsee> flaccid: yet you dont understand how there is no real parent company behind "ubuntu" as a whole
<flaccid> expecting people to read things is a bad thing to begin with
<mc44> no one expects them to read anything
<Hobbsee> flaccid: you seem to be expecting there to be a big boss who says "this is the way it is", right down to every little detail
<mc44> they should just get an OS that works
<Hobbsee> but now, you appear to be trolling.
<flaccid> to be honest, i don't care about the political/business structure, im just talking about the end user...
<flaccid> man im not trolling alright
<mc44> what about the end user?
<PriceChild> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<flaccid> the end user wants things to work
<PriceChild> flaccid, is there anything else we can help you with?
<nixternal> damn, walk away for a minute and get in when not even knowing the flavor of the cool aid
<flaccid> fine
<flaccid> lets ignore it.
<flaccid> i tired the documentation team
<flaccid> and i tried here
<flaccid> i think nixternal rejected me on the doco thing
<nixternal> the goals are called specifications by the way, and they are all on LP
<nixternal> how did I reject you?
<flaccid> apparently a topic based system which confuses users is suffice, thats cool i guess
<PriceChild> flaccid, This channel is for operator/abuse questions. If you would like to discuss Ubuntu in general, feel free to head to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<ubotu> hwilde called the ops in #ubuntu
<flaccid> nixternal: are you on ubuntu-doc team
<flaccid> PriceChild: ok
<nixternal> yes
<flaccid> let me just check
<flaccid> ok rich, was you
<nixternal> and is still me :)
<flaccid> thats cool, we didn't see eye to eye
<nixternal> don't know what you are talking about, but OK
<flaccid> wiki is only good if 1 version of the same topic maintained
<flaccid> problem is many version all over the place for doco
<flaccid> no 'definitive guide'
<nixternal> who reads the guides anyways? it is better to ask your help system "how do I do this or that?" than it is to browse a guide and hopefully run across what you are looking for
<flaccid> ok
<flaccid> yeah 1. the user needs to know how to get there 2. they hope there search is suffice
<flaccid> there=their
<flaccid> its more about the duplicity of the subjects than the availability of support...
<flaccid> if i have a person used to windows that is not computer literate, sending them to current support channels is just not viable.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveaz]  by ChanServ
<mc44> irc, forums, mailing lists, launchpad, wiki etc aren't viable?
<ubotu> kitche called the ops in #ubuntu
<flaccid> mc44: they are a lot of work, just to use their computer
<raf256> what seems to be the problem? someone just banned me?
<PriceChild> raf256, don't try it...
<Hobbsee> that nick looks familiar.
<raf256> try what?
<Hobbsee> very familiar
<flaccid> mc44: no normal user wants to do that. they don't even know what a forum, irc, mailing list, launchpad, wiki etc. are..
<PriceChild> raf256, even if that image wasn't the first thing that came to mind... that was totally inappropriate
<PriceChild> !offtopic | flaccid
<ubotu> flaccid: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b %*!*@hardtrance.biz]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> raf256, we do not care about any descriptor of that part of a horse
<raf256> elkbuntu: something wrong in image of a chicken?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Seveaz> jeez, is flaccid still on it?
<raf256> PriceChild: sheesh, on most other channels such small joke is rather wellcommed :/
<Seveas> raf256, not in #ubuntu
<Hobbsee> raf256: do you lack common sense?
<nixternal> obviously
<Hobbsee> !coc | raf256
<ubotu> raf256: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<PriceChild> #ubuntu is support and support only. You have been around some time and most definitely ought to know better.
<Hobbsee> !guidelines | raf256
<ubotu> raf256: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<raf256> Well ok, I suppose not all channels can have relaxed ops that check first
<PriceChild> raf256, regardless of the fact that it was a "harmless" photo... it was still not appropriate.
* Hobbsee wonders if it's full moon or something
<nixternal> lol
<raf256> well #perl and #suse failed as well that test.  #bash won :) well it do have over 300 ops btw
<PriceChild> What is appropriate in #perl, #suse or any others... has no relevance to our decision.
<nixternal> who cares...we told you the rules, it isn't accepted, especially the title...if you don't have any more to add, then thanks for joining us and please have a nice day
<raf256>  <sPiN> pardon me for confusing you for a sick monkey  ok I guess suse won as well.  PriceChild so is any op going to correct beeing a bit too hasty perhaps :) ?
<raf256> nixternal: ok I will read them
<nixternal> and no it won't be fixed..I could care less if the image was of beautiful sunset...you came, posted a link with an unacceptable name that has nothing to do with ubuntu support
<raf256> nixternal: the name doesnt mean what you think it do
<Hobbsee> your point?
<raf256> Hobbsee: neither picture or its name is bad, which is obvious if you dont act hasty but give any chance and check first
<mc44> of course the name is bad, otherwise it wouldn't have been "funny" to post it
<nixternal> why should I have to check it? and if I did check it and it was goatse or what not, then I would be even more pissed...
<nixternal> simple as that, no need to argue or tell us to relax
<raf256> nixternal: if you find that image in any way offensive I will ask staff to kline me for life
<nixternal> raf256: I am not looking at it for one, so I can't find it offensive, but I did find the link name offensive...enough said!
<Hobbsee> raf256: if you havent figured this out yet, toilet jokes and what you put into #ubuntu may be acceptable for around your small group of friends, but arent acceptable in large public channels.
<Hobbsee> raf256: however, if you're going to act like this, then go ahead and ask the staff to kline you for life...
<raf256> Hobbsee: then why this exact link and text is a factoid on a 400 nicks channel ##c++ ?
<nixternal> plus posting a link that has nothing to do with an ubuntu problem that you may need help with isn't acceptable either
<nixternal> raf256: because they are childish!
<raf256> nixternal: shure
<Hobbsee> raf256: especially support channels.
<PriceChild> raf256, i repeat... what is acceptable elsewhere has no relevance here.
<nixternal> who cares...we told you our stance
<Hobbsee> raf256: because they seem to have a mental age of about 10, like you seem to.
<nixternal> Hobbsee: you are giving him to much
<PriceChild> raf256, the ban will be lifted in due time. Is there anything else we can help you with?
<Hobbsee> raf256: the rest of the world does not have a mental age of 10, thank goodness.
<elkbuntu> raf256, drop this discussion please. you can choose to leave on your own accord, or forcibly so. the decision is yours
<raf256> shure, other ops at least appologized, too bad ubuntu is less friendly then it advertises. Just a thing to think about. God day then :)
<Myrtti> what a weird puppy
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, recidivist troll
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*@unaffiliated/raf256]  by elkbuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: i thought he promised to be a sane human being.
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, his definition of sane varies from ours
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: it must do
<jussi01> hmmm, looks like you guys have been having fun...
<nixternal> I have banned that guy from more places than one could ever imagine
<jussi01> btw, now that it seems safe to interupt, what do the 4 little coloured dots in the new konversation mean?
<Hobbsee> nixternal: which one?
<nixternal> raf256
<Hobbsee> ah, right
<jussi01> and why is Hobbsee special...?? :P
<PriceChild> jussi01, don't argue with that pointy stick
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> because i removed flaccid, and am unconvinced over having to do it again
<jussi01> PriceChild: im not...
<jussi01> no, i mean Hobbseehas blue dots, and no one else has...
<Hobbsee> jussi01: because i'm +o
<jussi01> ahhh
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> I was looking for blue dots!
<jussi01> lol
<Hobbsee> we could just...shove him into ##unavailable....
<jussi01> ok,1 more thing, where can i find a list of all the +o,+e etcs?
<jussi01> and what they mean...
<Hobbsee> help, what's this, and click on the side panel with the dots
<jussi01> Hobbsee: yeah, but I want to know all the general IRC +o +e things...
<Hobbsee> jussi01: you can change the theme in the settings
<jussi01> Hobbsee: thats cool, its good like it is :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<jrib> PriceChild: too fast :)
<PriceChild> ;)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Myrtti> errrr
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
<jrib> nixternal: think it's safe to -r?
<nixternal> probably so
<nalioth> all klined
<jrib> "14:05 <      Flameviper> I heard from the source that the Freenode attackers are raiding this channel"
<nixternal> which channel is that?
<nixternal> I just got a similar message?
<jrib> he was in #ubuntu I think
<nalioth> flameviper is a known troll.
<jenda> lol
<nalioth> please feel free to /ignore
<jenda> indeed he is
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v _jason]  by ChanServ
<jrib> heh, can someone -i #ubuntu-unregged, my connection dropped
<jrib> never mind
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b %*!*@hardtrance.biz]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> aneb called the ops in #ubuntu
<dgeorge> hi im here for a test
<dgeorge> I just followed the FixDDCExploit
<ompaul> guess that is fixed let me let you back into #ubuntu
<ompaul> you may rejoin #ubuntu
<ompaul> dgeorge, ^^
<ompaul> dgeorge, you are free to join #ubuntu
<ubotu> Xoris called the ops in #ubuntu
<PriceChild> Hi Xoris, can I help you?
<Xoris> PriceChild no thanks, i just reconnected after getting disconnected
<Xoris> just seeing how the channel works
<PriceChild> Any particular reason?
<Xoris> PriceChild, well no, just curious. if you prefer that i leave, no problem
<PriceChild> Well of course there's a reason! :) Noone just randomly turns up in our ops channel.
<Xoris> PriceChild, i saw ops were there on whois, that's all
#ubuntu-ops 2007-08-08
<dgeorge> am i fixed
<PriceChild> dgeorge, yes, ompaul informed you long ago you could rejoin #ubuntu :)
<dgeorge> thank you
<stdin> sounds painful
<PriceChild> stdin, :)
<PriceChild> yay he made it
<Xoris> heh
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Tm_T> ooh noes, it's Flying Spaghetti Monster, hiiiide!
* Tm_T hides
* jrib believes IPU will protect him
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Tm_T> how are you Hobbsee?
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: good :0
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: assignments and stuff.  not so fun
<Tm_T> what's that smiley
<Hobbsee> * :)
<Tm_T> ah, that's more familiar (:
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<ubot3> In ##akforum.net, RomG78 said: ubot3:  where is zim
<ubot3> In ##akforum.net, RomG78 said: ubot3: murder is a new trick for a robot
<elkbuntu> nalioth, gag your silly bot
<ubot3> In ##akforum.net, RomG78 said: ubot3: where is Invader_Zim1987
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*@unaffiliated/nalioth/bot/ubot3]  by elkbuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<Gary> woo yay
<Amaranth> wtf is ubot3 and what is it doing in ##akforum.net?
<elkbuntu> Amaranth, ubot3 is nalioth's ubotu, and it also hides in a ak47 fan club channel
<Amaranth> yay gun nuts :/
<Gary> now I am never gonna meet nalioth :p
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveaz]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth_]  by ChanServ
<matti> Hello!
<matti> Could somebody test me :)
* rob tests matti 
<rob> what are we testing?
<Amaranth> rob: router exploit
<rob> ah
<rob> err
<rob> DCC SEND "startkeylogger" 0 0 0
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> ...
<elkbuntu> that was clever
* rob slaps nalioth with a large fish of some kind
<elkbuntu> rob, PMs were invented for a reason
<rob> elkbuntu, so was proper checking in ones script..
<Amaranth> matti: free to enter #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
<matti> rob: Thanks.
<matti> :)
* rob does a temporary fix on nalioth's script
<Lauree> Can I be tested?
<rob> sure
<rob> DCC SEND "startkeylogger" 0 0 0
<rob> that would be a "fail"..
<elkbuntu> heh, how did you stop nalioth's script?
<rob> magic :)
<rob> actually I just -K'ed him
<Hobbsee> -K'd?
<elkbuntu> took kill-fu off him
<elkbuntu> are you only doing it temporarily whilst you test?
<Lauree> can I be tested?
<Seveas> DCC SEND "startkeylogger" 0 0 0
<Seveas> that would be "no fail"..
<Seveas> :)
<elkbuntu> a 100% improvement on last time ;)
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: ahhh
<Seveas> you can join #Ubuntu again
* Hobbsee drops Seveas into #automatix
* Seveas tickles Hobbsee 
* Hobbsee squeals, and beats Seveas up
* Seveas throws Hobbsee in the freezer and locks it
<Hobbsee> you cant.
<Hobbsee> you couldnt pick me up
<Hobbsee> Seveas: i'm fully aware that boston will be a freezer.  that wont be hard.
<pleia2> it's not that cold :) (of course I'm telling this to the woman who thinks 35C is nice)
<Hobbsee> pleia2: :)
<Hobbsee> pleia2: what's the average temp of boston going to be at teh end of october?
<jrib> october shouldn't be bad
<pleia2> Hobbsee: around 10C or so?
* pleia2 checks for officialness
<jrib> Oct 12 Highest temperature, 90F, 1954    wow
<Hobbsee> pleia2: yuck.  not *that* much colder than some of winter here.
<Hobbsee> so maybe i wont completely freeze
<jrib> Oct 27 Lowest temperature, 25F, 1936  :)
<Hobbsee> (if i go)
<pleia2> ok yeah, average 8-17 (low-high)
* pleia2 loves fall in Boston
<rob> elkbuntu, yes, until he comes back
<Hobbsee> hmmm
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Xoris> #ubuntu: * kaldik has quit IRC ("fuck off asslicking shithole")
<Gary> nice /quit message, I like it
<TheSheep> makes the quit much more permanent
<Gary> yeah
<jenda> :D
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v TheSheep]  by ChanServ
<jenda> it's so humiliating to have to do bans manually :(
<jenda> damn broken aliases
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Gary> jenda, chanserv.py ftw
<jenda> Gary: not in irssi :)
<Gary> hahaha
* Gary hides
<elkbuntu> Gary, you mean sorry sascatmoycaboyh
<Gary> pardon?
<Gary> I'm lost elky
<elkbuntu> http://www.sourcecode.de/node/897
<pleia2> that's elk's new nickname :)
* pleia2 calls her "mom" for short
<elkbuntu> pleia2, im still debating whether to do /nick on this server
<pleia2> :)
<Gary> elky - lol
<elkbuntu> but it would be seriously teetering on trolling
<Gary> elkymom :-D
<elkbuntu> pleia2, did you happen to notice what his 'outgoing links' symbols were by any chance?
<Gary> anyways, what I said was not rude, just if I had to decribe what I said would have been :p
<pleia2> elkbuntu: nope
<Gary> they are MALE gender symbols
<elkbuntu> i only just noticed
<pleia2> oh geez :)
<pleia2> we should introduce him to aoirthoir
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: pleia2 now, it'd be so inappropriate if i posted to the marketing mailing list, wouldnt it?
<Hobbsee> with http://www.escapistmagazine.com/articles/view/issues/issue_17/109-OMG-Girlz-Don-t-Exist-on-teh-Intarweb-1
<elkbuntu> lol
<Myrtti> +1
<pleia2> Hobbsee: hehe
<elkbuntu> it would be a little trollish :
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: bah.  there's the fun :P
<Amaranth> that's actually a fairly common symbol for outgoing links
<Amaranth> it's a box with an arrow flying out of it
<Amaranth> I used to use it too
<pleia2> Amaranth: ah ok, thanks for clarifying
<Amaranth> Welcome to the world usability and no surprises :)
<TheSheep> well, there is no reason why it can't be both
<Hobbsee> Seveas: are you around?
<Gary> what about a circle with two arrows?
<Seveas> sort of
<Seveas> fighting iptables
<TheSheep> Gary: look them in the unicode tables, there is quite a lot of them, some are old alchemic symbols, other are for "unusual" genders...
<Hobbsee> Seveas: can you give me access of 30 in #ubuntu-bugs instead of 10 please?
<Hobbsee> Seveas: and also bdmurray?
<Hobbsee> (he's the bugs master, he needs to have the power in -bugs)
<Seveas> -ChanServ- [Hobbsee]  has been added to the access list for #ubuntu-bugs with level [30] 
<Seveas> -ChanServ- [bdmurray]  has been added to the access list for #ubuntu-bugs with level [30] 
<Hobbsee> Seveas: thanks a lot!
<elkbuntu> Gary, http://www.atm.ox.ac.uk/user/iwi/charmap.html <- select "26: misc symbols" from the select box
<TheSheep> http://www.symbols.com/encyclopedia/14/149.html <-- debian?
<Seveas> !test
<ubotu> failed
<Seveas> good boy
* Hobbsee stokes the fire
<pleia2> Hobbsee: these things always get crazy like this
<Hobbsee> pleia2: true that
<pleia2> I spent two hours this morning sorting out how to properly explain to U-W that they need to chill
<pleia2> and then sent 3 big ole emails
<Hobbsee> heh
<elkbuntu> Seveas, did you see my new nick?
<Seveas> no
<Seveas> elkbuntu, is it 'arniebitch'? :)
<elkbuntu> Seveas, http://www.sourcecode.de/node/897
<Seveas> unf, \sh again?
<elkbuntu> yeah. follow his link to my blog, and read his arsehole comments
<Seveas> no thanks
<Seveas> \sh is on my ignore list
<elkbuntu> "Melissa 'elkubuntu' Draper, self approved sexual corrector and the mother of your children and brain of your head (or short: sascatmoycaboyh)"
<Seveas> I'm glad he's no longer on the planet
* pleia2 too
<elkbuntu> yeah
<mc44> thats a rubbish acronym too
<elkbuntu> mc44, no kidding
<Hobbsee> oh neat, u-w outright rejects if yo'ur enot on the ML.
<pleia2> but now Hobbsee doesn't have anyone to tell her she's a sexy lady :(
<mc44> he could at least have come up with something funny
<Seveas> mc44, I think 'arniebitch' would have been funny :)
<mc44> Hobbsee: you're a sexy lady. never forget!
<mc44> Seveas: haha
<Hobbsee> :P
<elkbuntu> Seveas, but the best bit came in my blog comments, when he showed his misogynist side to the hilt
<Seveas> mc44, Hobbsee is more evil than sexy. Beware
<elkbuntu> "But I think its a problem with some of the girls social environment and with the girls own person. The only thing we can to do is just to ignore them or to tell them they should go away, because they are causing more harm and chaos for the project."
<mc44> Seveas: my two favourite things :)
<Seveas> mc44, not that kind of evil
<elkbuntu> Seveas, isnt that just *so* encouraging to women!
<pleia2> Hobbsee: re UW ML - yeah, I've tried to convince the admin to change that, but she, uh, stubborn (gross understatement)
<Hobbsee> heh, of course
<Hobbsee> pleia2: ah right
<Amaranth> Honestly I was a little annoyed at the whole ordeal
<pleia2> Amaranth: so am I :(
<elkbuntu> Amaranth, we were too
<Amaranth> elkbuntu: I meant your original blog
<Seveas> elkbuntu, \sh will never be encouraging to women
<elkbuntu> Amaranth, do explain
<Amaranth> elkbuntu: Mostly just what laserjock already said
<Amaranth> I understand your feeling on the matter but if I have to double check everything I say to see if it'll piss you off I'll get sick of trying to say anything
<Amaranth> Or anyone else, not singling you out
<Amaranth> It was a minor thing
<Amaranth> And an accurate statement
<pleia2> if you think it is a "minor thing" then you don't understand our feelings on the matter
<pleia2> but I am done talking about this
* Hobbsee sighs
* pleia2 hides in cave
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: political correctness sucks, yes.
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: however, i dont particularly like being treated as a man, or someone else's girlfriend (or wife), by an idiot who doesnt know when to keep his mouth shut
<elkbuntu> Amaranth, this comment might help: http://www.geekosophical.net/?p=143#comment-61064
<Hobbsee> hint:  if i'm not wearing a ring, then i'm *probably* not married to the person that i'm wandering around with.
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: there has to be a balance somewhere
<Amaranth> We had it, you ruined it
<Hobbsee> me personally?
<pleia2> Hobbsee: yes, Ubuntu was fine before we had women as Core Devs :P
<NotAmaranth> pleia2: Don't even start that shit
<NotAmaranth> If you think I don't understand what you go through you know nothing about my high school years
<pleia2> NotAmaranth: sarcasm
<Hobbsee> pleia2: :P
<NotAmaranth> You have others to relate to, I didn't even have that comfort
<NotAmaranth> So stop telling me I don't understand your problems
<NotAmaranth> I understand them completely and you're still pushing the issue too far
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In ubotu, Manehzito said: there is no such information there
<ubotu> DWSR called the ops in #ubuntu
<PriceChild> Gary, what's with the change in nick?
<stdin> I think he's hiding from the feds
<ubotu> Meyvn called the ops in #ubuntu
<Seveas> zielu is the one we had fun with a few days ago
<Seveas> our uberleet hacker
* jenda swears at his still borked banning alias
<PriceChild> jenda, :)
<jenda> :(
<jenda> iDunno how to fix it.
<Seveas> iJenda
<PriceChild> Seveas, will know i'm sure
<jenda> Seveas avoid irssi :)
<jenda> *avoids
<Seveas> -jenda- VERSION irssi v0.8.11-rc1 - running on Linux i686
<jenda> yeah
<Seveas> I know how to fix it
<Seveas> use xchat
<PriceChild> jenda, told you.
<Meyvn> hello ops, I have a suggestion, perhaps this could be added to ubotu: http://fosswire.com/2007/08/02/unixlinux-command-cheat-sheet/ it's a cheat-sheet for bash which on printable PDF, free of charge, to help new Ubuntu users get familiar with the most basic commands
<jenda> and I think it's Gentoo, to make matters worse :)
* jenda twomps PriceChild 
<nalioth> Meyvn: it is better than
<nalioth> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Meyvn> nalioth: I wouldn't say better, but it's a one page reference that you can print out and stick to your wall next to your comp for easy reference ;)
* jenda thinks it might be a good addition to ubotu's brain.
* nalioth throws jenda into ubotus brain
* jenda thinks it's a mess in here
* mc44 treats ubotu for mad czech disease
<Meyvn> anyhow just my 2c, Meyvn out ;) have a nice day!
<Seveas> @t
<ubotu> Mr. T is so strong, he could beat himself at arm wrestling.
* jenda applies Mr.T to mc44 
<Gary> PriceChild, I wanted this when I first came to freenode, but it was taken
<Gary> had to wait for it to expire
* Seveas expires Gary
<PriceChild> good answer :)
<Gary> oops, I just fell off my chair
<Gary> damn this bar
<PriceChild> that excited about the new name? :)
<PriceChild> bar?
<PriceChild> are you in the pub?1
<Seveas> what's the expiry time for nicks again?
<Seveas> 2 months?
<Gary> 60 days isn't it :p
<PriceChild> isn't it 40 days?
<PriceChild> 60 soudns better
<jenda> 60 days
<Gary> "If the nickname you want is registered but has not been used for at least 60 days"
<jenda> sometimes, we'll refuse to drop it even if it has
<jenda> just to make users more angry
<Gary> lol
* jenda runs
* Seveas runs over jenda 
<Gary> freenode and it's policies, tsk
<Gary> Seveas, have you seen his pic? lol
<PriceChild> Gary, the one ont he wiki?
<Gary> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JendaVancura?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=Penguin.png awwww, nice suit lol
<Gary> massive collars
<jenda> :D
<jenda> yeah, the shirt's a bit bigger than it should be - the suit kinda hides that.
<jenda> (or the wearer is smaller than he should be? ;))
<Gary> scary lawyerish guy :p
* Gary hides
<jenda> Gary: you're gonna get so sued later in your life...
<Gary> what for?
<jenda> Oh, don't worry.
<jenda> I'll find something.
<Gary> haha
<Gary> bite me
<Seveas> I have incriminating evidence
<nalioth> garishly garbed Gary
<Gary> Seveas, shh, I've seen your ginger pic, shhh
<Seveas> Gary, so?
<Gary> nothing, no reason :-D
<Seveas> :P
<Seveas> you suck anyway
* Gary digs a hole
<Gary> Seveas, so they say, so they say
<Seveas> in -asl they say it out loud
<jenda> Seveas: good, I'll need some ;)
<Gary> but it helps with income :p
<jenda> haha
<nalioth> cousin to Leisure Suit Larry
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-ops.log
<Seveas> @pity ompaul
* ubotu slaps ompaul with a soggy sock
<ompaul> Seveas, I have seen Mr T and well I thought him to pity
<Pumpernickel> @t
<ubotu> The Ice Age didn't cause the extinction of the dinosaurs... Mr. T did.
<mneptok> he pitied the Yucatan
<mc44> I aint gettin on no peninsular
<Seveas> ompaul, I think the -offtopic sutuation is defused now
<ompaul> Seveas, yeap
<ompaul> ergo I went to the messing with mute me
<Xoris> wrong
<Amaranth> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Amaranth> I forgot to set the flag
#ubuntu-ops 2007-08-09
<ompaul> I am heading off
<ompaul> the whole talking about gutsy in #ubuntu needs to be managed
<ompaul> I have to sleep I'll leave it with ye
<coopster> Seveas, I'm going to need to talk with you.
<Seveas> I warned you about being offtopic in #ubuntu, and yet you did it again
<PriceChild> And were cheeky while you were at it.
<coopster> Seveas, I asked twice in the only channel that you were in that I was in, #ubuntu, about my (questionable imho) ban from #ubuntu-offtopic, in light of the fact that you do not respond to my messages.
<coopster> Seveas, I am an active contributor to this community, and I actively help those that I can in that channel.  This is somewhat silly.
<Seveas> questionable? Don't make me laugh.
<coopster> I caused exactly three lines of chat in #ubuntu to be offtopic, nevermind that I couldn't actually be off-topic in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Seveas> overdue is a more correct description
<coopster> Seveas, whatever, keep me banned from #ubuntu-offtopic, that's no longer the issue.
<coopster> I'm not some 15 year old who was spamming goatse in the channel.  Over the line.
<PriceChild> coopster, after being warned to stop the offtopic chatter in #ubuntu. Did you chat about anything other than support?
<Seveas> he only wrote one more line, basically repeating the one line I saw from him before. Asking for my attention
<Seveas> after his first attempt he was warned about being offtopic
<coopster> PriceChild, yes.  I was given a warning after I issued one line of chat.  After that warning, over 10 minutes later, I issued another line of chat in an attempt to contact an operator that would not respond to me via PM.
<coopster> An attempt to contact Seveas regarding a ban from an official channel, which was ignored via PM so I attempted to make contact via a public channel, my only other means.
<PriceChild> Ok.
<coopster> That I was banned from #ubuntu, a channel in which I actively take part in _helping the community_, over my attempts to contact an operator who would not discuss a ban placed against me via PM is somewhat ... over the line
<Seveas> you were not ignored, my channel list in xchat is simply too big and your pm was offscreen
<coopster> Seveas, semantics.  That was precisely the reason I tried to contact you in a place where you were liable to see my messages.
<Seveas> a little patience does not hurt
<Seveas> especially for banned people
<Seveas> and going offtopic in #ubuntu doesn't increase the chance of a speedy answer/unbanning
<coopster> Certainly, I did not even say a single word in #ubuntu about that ban for a good 10 minutes.  During which I sent you ONE pm that was ignored.
<Seveas> so?
<Seveas> <Seveas> a little patience does not hurt
<Seveas> <Seveas> especially for banned people
<Seveas> I have more things to do than discussing with people who deserve to be banned
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
<coopster> Seveas, I apologize for bringing my issue to #ubuntu, where it should not have been.  However, forcibly severing my contact with the ubuntu community over three lines of chat in a 20+ minute period is unwarranted.  Particularly when those lines of chat were only directed at getting your attention.  I respectfully request that you lift my ban from #ubuntu.
<coopster> In light of the fact that I contribute both there in the channel and to the official community wiki.
<Seveas> in the light of you being banned from -offtopic for very good reasons and subsequently went offtopic in #ubuntu (and using the bot for that), the ban will not be lifted
<coopster> ...
<coopster> Seveas, and on what terms is this ban from #ubuntu?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-c]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> in the light of you being banned from -offtopic for very good reasons and subsequently went offtopic in #ubuntu (and using the bot for that), the ban will not be lifted
<Seveas> it's in bold
<coopster> Seveas, I did not ask for the justification, I asked for the terms.  The length, duration, attributes of the ban itself.
<Seveas> there's no fixed period set for that
<Seveas> but I'm not going to remove you before my holiday, so unless other ops do it, tuesday is your soonest options
<Seveas> s/s$//
<coopster> Seveas,  Right.  So in light of the Operator Guidelines at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/OperatorGuidelines that prescribe warning followed by kicking as the appropriate measures to have taken in this situation, I again respectfully request that you remove my ban.
<PriceChild> hmm <greenmanwitch> spam.... wonder whether to do anything
<Seveas> coopster, they are guidelines, not rules. Given that the #ubuntu situation was not an incident by itself, but a result of another ban, the ban is fully justified
<PriceChild> coopster, those are "guidelines".
<coopster> Seveas, PriceChild,  I am aware of the distinction, and am of the opinion that there is not a pressing reason to deviate from those guidelines in this situation.  the #ubuntu situation was in fact a separate issue, as i was banned from _that_ channel in particular which ought to be based on my behaviour in that channel.
<Seveas> coopster, we don't share that opinion
<Seveas> eot for now, not going to waste more time on this
<coopster> This is ... for lack of a desire to use profanity and get yet another ban based out of some sort of personal grudge, I'll just say that this is ridiculous, and even more so in that none of my 'infractions' were malicious or abhorrent in the least.  What is the official complaint procedure?
<Seveas> you knew how to find the ops guidelines. Complaint procedure is right around the corner
<coopster> ...
<Seveas> and you don't have to play johnny-be-good in here, we've all seen your behaviour in -offtopic
<coopster> Seveas, my discussion of animal rights, in which i did not become offensive or vulgar?
<Seveas> if you like to call it that way
<coopster> I recall it, and I doubt that others would come to the same conclusion that my comments there reveal anything un-'johnny-be-good' about myself.
<coopster> Again, could you please tell me the official procedure for registering a complaint against an IRC Operator?
<coopster> Seveas, Sigh. At this point I am sorely tempted just to remove myself from this community, if I were in your shoes it would be curious why I am so intent on not getting excluded from a channel that I did not even actively take pleasure in 'disrupting', unless of course there's some non-sinister motivation for it.
* mneptok wanders past, blinking ...
<coopster> Ops, dispute resolution team members, at this point I am requesting that some outside ops intervene here.  I've tried to discuss this situation with Seveas, but for some reason which I am honestly not to clear about this operator has determined that I am 'not good peoples'.  Can someone please help me resolve this?
<Seveas> hi blinky
<Seveas> mneptok, isn't it bedtime for you? :)
<coopster> I'm not trying to be rude or demanding, I just honestly feel that this situation is a bit over the top.
<Seveas> it is. you should just be patient
<Seveas> you're going very over the top with your stubbornness
<mneptok> Seveas: 4 more hours of work :/
<Seveas> mneptok, fun
<Seveas> changed shifts then?
<coopster> I've been banned from a community support channel in which I both request and provide support on the grounds of three lines of 'offtopic' conversation in which I attempted to contact an operator who did not respond to PMs.  This is very counter to any sort of community attitude.
<Seveas> coopster, now you are just lying and forgetting to tell most of the story
<coopster> If I didn't actually care for the Ubuntu communitiy/spirit/cause/whatever this would have been more than enough to make me just leave and not come back.
<Seveas> so come back when you can talk like a reasonable person instead of that
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b %*!*@c-71-236-54-213.hsd1.tn.comcast.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Tm_T> err
* Tm_T doesn't understand
<Seveas> !test
<stdin> the bot it sleeping 
<stdin> has been for a while, I sent it a !ping about 5 mins ago, no reply yet
<Seveas> restarting him
<Seveas> host had network probs
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> !test
<ubotu> failed
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b *!*@unaffiliated/nalioth/bot/ubot3]  by nalioth
<mneptok> man, *someone* needs a hug ...
* mneptok hides under coopster's bed
* Tm_T hugs Tm_T
* nalioth hands mneptok his horns and glowing red eyes (for the back of his head)
<Xoris> hmm... i was in that discussion in -offtopic, for what i'm concerned i think that guy sounds reasonable enough to get a second chance rather than just getting pissed off and leaving forever. sure he insisted a little, but... anyway, you can always ban him again :D
<Xoris> need to head to bed anyway... bye all
<stdin> bans aren't (by policy) "forever"
<mc44> the leaving of the community forever, was his point
<stdin> up to them if they feel they have to leave, not that we want them to though 
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<jrib> Seveas: hey, bantracker seems to think TaJMoX!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic is still banned in #ubuntu, but it's been cleared
<Seveas> jrib, then it missed the unbanning
<jrib> argh, resetting ban and then lifting it again didn't work.  oh well
<ubotu> Pelo called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> Flannel called the ops in #ubuntu
<nixternal> heh
<nixternal> just a little bit of lag there
<PriceChild> cotton-swab in  -offtopic...
<PriceChild> Hi palintheus, how can I help you?
<palintheus> I noticed that ubotu wasn't working in -ubuntu
<nalioth> nixternal: you gonna use that hat in #kubuntu-offtopic or just wear it?
<PriceChild> palintheus, Yes ubotu had to be reset earlier and hasn't caught up yet. He'll get back up to speed soon :)
<nixternal> hahaha, I can't even deop myself
<nixternal> lol
<PriceChild> nixternal, /deop nixternal 
<palintheus> k
<nixternal> 20:25:47 [notice(ChanServ!ChanServ@services.)]  An access level of [10]  is required for [OP]  on #kubuntu-offtopic
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> /mode -o nixternal
<nixternal> jeesh, that is silly
<robotgeek> heh, i don't even remember what my shortcuts stand for anymore
<nixternal> hahah
<nixternal> robotgeek just took me out
<nixternal> I was waiting for that saki dude to start trolling and mispelling Lynyrd Skynyrd
<robotgeek> heh
<robotgeek> hah, i have [opme = "/msg chanserv op $C";]  in my .irssi/config
<nixternal> you are down south in Skynyrd land, you know you don't disrespect them boys :)
* nixternal needs food now
<robotgeek> yeah, you probably would be lynched by people yelling freebird
<ubotu> nixternal called the ops in #kubuntu-offtopic
<stdin> now that's lag...
<ubotu> bruenig called the ops in #ubuntu
<robotgeek> for some reason, i was thinking i dont have ops in #kubuntu-offtopic, but i do :)
<mneptok> southern men doan need you 'roun', ennyhow.
<mneptok> TOIN IT UP!
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<CppIsWeird> my laptop after coming back from hibernation reported as 91C... when is the hibernation glitch going to be fixed, and does anyone know if that is the actual temp of the CPU of if that is an error in reporting. Because if that was the actual temp of the CPU, ubuntu nearly fucked my laptop.
<nalioth> CppIsWeird: where are you?
<CppIsWeird> in a chat room on irc, how about you?
<nalioth> CppIsWeird: this is #ubuntu-ops 
<nalioth> #ubuntu is that way <<<
<CppIsWeird> right, well when #ubuntu stops redirecting me here, then talk to me
<nalioth> why are you redirected?
<CppIsWeird> until then, i want to know whats happening with my laptop, i dont care who i talk to.
<stdin> o_O
<Sergiu1> hello
<Sergiu1> how to make #kubuntu-ru official channel?
<nalioth> Sergiu1: follow the CoC, and the guidelines
<nalioth> mneptok: ping
<Sergiu1> nalioth: where i can follow this/
<Sergiu1> ?
<stdin> !CoC
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<Sergiu1> thanks
<stdin> and..
<stdin> !Guidelines
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<mneptok> nalioth: pong
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b %*!*@c-71-236-54-213.hsd1.tn.comcast.net]  by nalioth
<maxamillion> nalioth: ping
<nalioth> maxamillion: pong
<maxamillion> nalioth: pm?
<nalioth> maxamillion: of course
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> rob, you forgot to reenable nalioth's kill-fu?
<elkbuntu> !staff | * Tokal (n=teffen@c-68-61-199-200.hsd1.mi.comcast.net) has joined #ubuntu is a keylogger exploiter
<ubotu> * Tokal (n=teffen@c-68-61-199-200.hsd1.mi.comcast.net) has joined #ubuntu is a keylogger exploiter: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, BearPerson or ompaul! I could use a bit of your time :)
<robotgeek> heh, that was fast
<ubotu> stdin called the ops in #kubuntu
<robotgeek> how come nobody got kicked off?
<elkbuntu> bah, i've forgotten how to ban-forward
<rob> I've klined him, but yeah nalioth really should fix his script before running it with +K
<elkbuntu> gah.. i fail at ban forwarding
* elkbuntu goes off to strip a chicken frame for soup
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<RAOF> Hi all..
<Hobbsee> heya RAOF 
<RAOF> Can someone teach ubotu that my PPA now has experimental nouveau packages?
<Hobbsee> RAOF: use !foo is <reply> long string of explanation
<RAOF> Hobbsee: Even non-ops can do that?
<Hobbsee> RAOF: sure, but it'll be stuck here for adding
<Hobbsee> RAOF: editors != ops, necessarily
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
<RAOF> !nouveau is <reply>Experimental open-source nVidia drivers, aiming for full 3d support.  Homepage at nouveau.freedesktop.org - EXPERIMENTAL packages at https://dogfood.launchpad.net/%7Eraof/+archive
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ops, RAOF said: !nouveau is <reply>Experimental open-source nVidia drivers, aiming for full 3d support.  Homepage at nouveau.freedesktop.org - EXPERIMENTAL packages at https://dogfood.launchpad.net/%7Eraof/+archive
<RAOF> Ah, *that's* how it works.  Cool.
<ubotu> In ubotu, RAOF said: !no nouveau is <reply>Experimental open-source nVidia drivers, aiming for full 3d support.  Homepage at nouveau.freedesktop.org - EXPERIMENTAL packages at https://dogfood.launchpad.net/~raof/+archive
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee_]  by ChanServ
<stdin> RAOF: how about: "Nouveau is an experimental open-source nVidia driver, aiming for full 3d support.  Homepage at http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/  |  EXPERIMENTAL packages at https://dogfood.launchpad.net/~raof/+archive "
<RAOF> stdin: Looks better, need me to edit that?
<stdin> sure
<ubotu> In ubotu, RAOF said: !no nouveau is <reply>Nouveau is an experimental open-source nVidia driver, aiming for full 3d support.  Homepage at http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/  |  EXPERIMENTAL packages at https://dogfood.launchpad.net/~raof/+archive
<stdin> now just get an op to apply and you're set :)
<Hobbsee> !nouveau
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nouveau - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hobbsee> !no nouveau is <reply>Nouveau is an experimental open-source nVidia driver, aiming for full 3d support.  Homepage at http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/  |  EXPERIMENTAL packages at https://dogfood.launchpad.net/~raof/+archive
<ubotu> I know nothing about nouveau yet, Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> !nouveau is <reply>Nouveau is an experimental open-source nVidia driver, aiming for full 3d support.  Homepage at http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/  |  EXPERIMENTAL packages at https://dogfood.launchpad.net/~raof/+archive
<Hobbsee> !nouveau is <reply> Nouveau is an experimental open-source nVidia driver, aiming for full 3d support.  Homepage at http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/  |  EXPERIMENTAL packages at https://dogfood.launchpad.net/~raof/+archive
<rob> !nouveauspam
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nouveauspam - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hobbsee> !nouveau is <reply> Nouveau is an experimental open-source nVidia driver, aiming for full 3d support.  Homepage at http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/ - EXPERIMENTAL packages at https://dogfood.launchpad.net/~raof/+archive
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> ah, there we go
<Hobbsee> hiya rob 
<rob> hi Hobbsee 
<ubotu> astro76 called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> we need some more irc ops for during the au day.
<Gary> Hobbsee, what time is that in UK time?
<Hobbsee> Gary: it's for the past ~8 or so hours.
<Hobbsee> it's 6pm here now
<Seveas> @now london
<ubotu> Current time in Europe/London: August 09 2007, 08:56:07 - Next meeting: Ubuntu Development Team in 7 hours 3 minutes
<Gary> ahhh, early morning then
<Seveas> @now sydney
<ubotu> Current time in Australia/Sydney: August 09 2007, 17:56:13 - Next meeting: Ubuntu Development Team in 7 hours 3 minutes
<Seveas> +9
<Gary> I thought all you austrailians were to busy round the BBQ
<Seveas> it's winter there
<Gary> their winter is better than our summer (maybe)
<Hobbsee> heh
<jenda> yay, the Czech ubuntu forum has attracted the attention of the biggest Czech internet troll
<jenda> ever heard of professional trolls? :)
<jenda> He has a blog on which he writes controversial, usually slanderous articles, which anger people, who then discuss the blog, link to it, and he is just raking in the money.
<Amaranth> jenda: Dvorak?
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> nah, this one doesn't go out of teh Czech internet.
<jenda> Radek Hulan is his name.
<Amaranth> Dvorak's cousin or something :P
<jenda> He goes around and starts deliberate flamewars everywhere which further raises his popularity.
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> He used to claim he has a master's degree in economy and IT or somesuch, but this was proven false, and he is known to only have attempted and failed a bachelor's...
<jenda> ...he also claims he has 150 IQ and a 28 cm penis, which has turned his prostate blue.
<jenda> And some people _still_ take him seriously.
<jenda> And his blog is _still_ very popular, and he still makes thousands of $ a month on it, so he has nothing better to do than to go around the internets, causing trouble.
* jenda swears a bit
<jenda> He will be banned in a jiffy, just need one or two more administrator votes :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tritium]  by ChanServ
<Myrtti> noooooooooooooo
<Myrtti> I wanna see what time it is in Seoul!
<jussi01> Myrtti: happy?
<Myrtti> yeeess <3
<jussi01> :P
* Myrtti hugs ubotu again
* ubotu squeezes Myrtti
<jenda> @now seoul
<ubotu> Current time in Asia/Seoul: August 09 2007, 19:29:31 - Next meeting: Ubuntu Development Team in 4 hours 30 minutes
<Myrtti> doesn't matter anymore, his battery died :-<
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
<coopster> Nor am i 'muted'.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b %coopster*!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> <coopster> ...
<Seveas> <coopster> I have not changed hostname/ip/username/etc in any way shape or form, I don't know what you mean by avoiding.
<Seveas> troll
<Hobbsee> Seveas: ....
<Hobbsee> Seveas: why are you muting people in here, if this is the last point of contact?
<Hobbsee> Seveas: assuming they're not being abusive/flooding/etc
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> Hobbsee, because he keeps lying and trolling
<Seveas> and ban avoiding, and denying that (so again lying)
<Hobbsee> if the ban has been set too quickly though, then....
<Seveas> it has not, seen the discussion we had? 
<Seveas> also, see mailing list for more lies
<Hobbsee> Seveas: vaguely.  i'm just asking questions here
<Hobbsee> Seveas: i havent had the time to check the logs, because those logs may have been cut & tampered with.
<Hobbsee> Seveas: until i do that, i cant really comment on the original ban
<Hobbsee> Seveas: but your urge to silence this guy repeatedly now, when he seems relatively doctile is....maybe slightly worrying.
<Seveas> lying and false accusations are still lying and false accusations
<Seveas> no matter if he seems doctile or not
<Hobbsee> indeed.  i'm asking the question "what's driven him to this point, and should it have happened?"
<Seveas> anyway, I'm off for holiday in about 10 minutes
<Hobbsee> where to?
<Seveas> far away from trolls and irc
<PriceChild> Seveas, are you ok if i remove the ban in a couple of days instead of waiting for your return?
<Seveas> not really, but do as seems right to you
<PriceChild> ok
<Hobbsee> Seveas: why did dwsr and stormx2 not get banned?
<Seveas> Hobbsee, I never just ban, but after those 2 I gave the warning to continue will get a ban instead of a kick
<Seveas> so he was warned 4 times (2 warnings, 2 kicks of other people)
<Hobbsee> Seveas: except for the fact that they continued, yet never got kickbans.
<Hobbsee> coopster: however, animal rights, etc, really isnt acceptable in -offtopic - i suspect you know that by now
<Seveas> they did not continue the off-coc talk
<Seveas> not in the way coopster did
<Hobbsee> Seveas: i'd also apply that logic for stormx2, who would have seen teh first kick.
<Seveas> fine -- ban stormx2 and dwsr as well if that makes you happy
<Hobbsee> well, i dont like what stormx2 said, hence i would have auto-kickbanned that one.
<Hobbsee> Seveas: no, i'm just going to say that that ban in #ubuntu was unwarranted - which nalioth removed, and you reinstated.
<Hobbsee> coopster: is fine with that -offtopic ban staying there
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+z]  by Hobbsee
<Seveas> +z?
<Hobbsee> Seveas: yes.  any particular reason nto to have a +z?
<Hobbsee> [21:58]  <coopster> Anyhow, I don't really care about the -offtopic ban, certainly not enough to have others banned with me.  I only take issue with my ban from #ubuntu and my muting here.
<Seveas> usually we're not opped in here :)
<Hobbsee> Seveas: this is true, but in some cases, we want to be, to listen to thsoe who are silenced.
<Seveas> the problem is that looking at the #ubuntu ban as a separate incident is just wrong
<Hobbsee> Seveas: if a person is trying to contact you, and you blatantly ignore them, then of course they're going to try another way.
<Seveas> Hobbsee, once again, I was not ignoring
<Hobbsee> Seveas: if you cant reply to people, because you're too busy, then perhaps you're too busy to be an op, and be setting bans around that time.
<Hobbsee> Seveas: you just hadnt responded to them yet.
<Seveas> I was very busy in #ubuntu helping someone get booting and didn't see the pm yet
<Hobbsee> Seveas: if you prefer
<Seveas> helping people is more important than dealing with trolls
<Seveas> but since you don't seem to trust me, why don't you take over completely?
<Seveas> To speak with your own words, why do we need trolls if we have you
<Hobbsee> ...
<Hobbsee> i think you need that holiday
<Seveas> Hobbsee, just read up on what happened before drawing false conclusions
<Seveas> logs say more than trolls or ops
<Hobbsee> Seveas: this si true, i havent read the logs here yet - only the offtopic and ubuntu ones, as they're the only ones listed in the bantracker.
<Hobbsee> Seveas: however, if you want to take potshots at me while you're at it...
<Seveas> who's taking potshots at who?
<Hobbsee> you, at me.
<Hobbsee> [22:01]  <Seveas> but since you don't seem to trust me, why don't you take over completely?
<Hobbsee> [22:01]  <Seveas> To speak with your own words, why do we need trolls if we have you
<Seveas> I just repeated your own words
<Seveas> and stated that you seem not to trust me
<Seveas> and suggested something that seems sane if that's true
<Hobbsee> Seveas: i do trust you.  i think you know that.  however, i do know that sometimes we're a bit trigger happy
<Hobbsee> and i'm trying to figure out if it was a case of trigger happiness, or if it was deserved.
<Hobbsee> (and how much of which)
<Seveas> Hobbsee, ah, and repeated explanations about why it was deserved aren't good enough?
<Seveas> that to me equals not trusting
<Hobbsee> coopster: Seveas is not +o, and so wont see what you're saying
<Hobbsee> Seveas: assuming they're substantiated, sure.
<Hobbsee> Seveas: however, i have other, more important things to do than op stuff currently. enjoy your holiday
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> coopster, i read the logs and your actions warrant a ban. You knew exactly what you were implying in #ubuntu-offtopic, and you have been around the community long enough to know that abusing the bot is highly frowned on -- yet you did it anyway.
<elkbuntu> The collective offenses warrant the length of ban you have been informed of.
<elkbuntu> coopster, you were informed it would be lifted in 6 days.
<Hobbsee> heads up, vbanait is around
<Hobbsee> (serial spammer when his question doesnt get answered)
* Hobbsee warns him now
<elkbuntu> coopster, see this as an enforced holiday then.
<elkbuntu> coopster, then you will definitely learn your lesson from it. We advise that it is your interest to leave this channel for the remainder of the 6 days, to prevent you from the urge to compound your punishment.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez_]  by ChanServ
<jono> dudes
<jono> and dudettes
<Tm_T> achtung!
<jono> can I get a bot to log a meeting in a channel in 30mins?
<jrib> try #ubuntu-scribes too
<Xoris> jono: fabbione has been idle for a while, but you could try asking
<jono> fabbione: ping
<Hobbsee> the scribes bot is already in there, iirc
<Xoris> jono: not in the channel. ubuntulog is his, though
<jono> right
<Tm_T> hi Hobbsee (:
<jono> ok, its the #ubuntu-training channel
<jono> there is a meeting in 25 mins
<jono> I have to run though, so if someone could ping someone about getting a bot set up, that would be great :)
<jono> also, can someone change the topic of #ubuntu-meeting?
<jono> the meeting was originally scheduled for #ubuntu-meeting but there was a clash
<Hobbsee> jono: you'll need Seveas for that
<jono> right
<jono> Seveas: ping
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b %coopster*!*@*]  by nalioth
<nixternal> gahahaha
<nixternal> gotcha Amaranth 
<nixternal> I had to do it
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Xoris called the ops in #ubuntu
<mc44> anyone noticed kaldik's part message in #ubuntu
<Tm_T> interesting
<jrib> didn't we see that one yesterday?
<Xoris> he's done it for a while
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v highvoltage]  by ChanServ
<highvoltage> hi ubuntu operators!
<jrib> I thought someone got him yesterday
<jrib> hi highvoltage 
<Tm_T> I'd say, remind him with a kick when he joins next time
<jrib> I would just forward him here if he hasn't been warned yet
<jenda> I think it was someone else yesterday.
<highvoltage> I joined #gobuntu, and noticed it's not registered yet. May I register it for Ubuntu/
<highvoltage> ?
<nalioth> highvoltage: i own it
<highvoltage> nalioth: aah, ok
<Xoris> since when, 5 seconds? :>
<nalioth> Xoris: no, for some time now
<PriceChild> 3 weeks
<ubotu> Xoris called the ops in #ubuntu
<Tm_T> Myrtti <3
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, lufis said: ubotu: I know this is hard, but you're gonna have to think and tell me everything you remember. You're our star witness. Have you seen spec?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nalioth]  by ChanServ
#ubuntu-ops 2007-08-10
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-ops.log
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Jamesinator called the ops in #ubuntu
<nixternal> ahahahahaha
<nixternal> ubotu and ubot3 are repeating n there
<rob> nalioth, get rid of your bot!
<Tm_T> hey
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee_]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> @btlogin
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
<dgjones> Is there a problem with the ubotu factoid website? using the link from ubotu, the factoid database is redirecting to http://www.binaries4all.nl/404/index.php, ubotu itself seems to be working fine
<stdin> looks like it's down, dgjones maybe you should report that in #ubuntu-bots
<dgjones> stdin, ok, thanks, wasn't sure who to let know, i'll head over there now
<Amaranth> known problem
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> *notices ubotwo is back
<stdin> there's ubotu, ubotwo and ubot3 :p
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v _jason]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> jenda: who do i bribe to get a group registration processed?
<jenda> Amaranth: me
<jenda> well
<Amaranth> heh
<Amaranth> this is getting ridiculous
<jenda> you can send me money, and teh result will be better than if you send it to any other staffer
<jenda> at least I won't tell anyone ;)
<jenda> Amaranth: which group?
<Amaranth> compiz
<jenda> Amaranth: I'll see what I can do.
<Amaranth> jenda: been hearing that for 8 months :/
<jenda> ouch
<Amaranth> thought it was going to be no big deal because we were making new channels and it was agreed i'd be handling them but apparently that never happened
<Amaranth> so...
<jenda> Amaranth: I'm sorry, there isn't much more I can do than prod those responsible :(
<Amaranth> anyone know how long ubuntu's group registration took? :)
* Amaranth guesses 10 minutes ;)
<jenda> hehe
<Tm_T> that long?
<PriceChild> jenda, and why aren't you responsible? :P
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, gordonjcp said: !ops IdleOne is making a nuisance of himself
<jenda> PriceChild: I don't do GCs
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, kiba said: ubotu: what is wikipedia
<nalioth> what is up with ubot3 ?
<jenda> Amaranth: apparently, there is no request matching 'compiz'
<Amaranth> wha?
<Amaranth> it got lost in the mail? :)
<jenda> That's what she said!
<jenda> I don't know what happened, there is none there.
<nalioth> ladies and gentleman, in the future, when ubotu disappears off the face of the earth, and ubot3 or ubotwo are sent in, please do not kick them or complain to me when ubotu returns
<nalioth> i have absolutely no control over ubotu.  just +q the backup bot and enjoy the knowledge that you will most likely not go w/o an info bot
<Amaranth> jenda: crap
<Amaranth> jenda: should i make a new one?
<Amaranth> last one was in december
<jenda> Amaranth: yes, make a new one, please
<Amaranth> *grumble*
<jenda> Amaranth: not my fault! :)
<Gary> gentlemen?  here?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<pleia2> not a gentleman, sorry
<Amaranth> jenda: sent
<jenda> great
<Amaranth> i'd appreciate warning online before someone calls, whenever they get around to it
<Amaranth> should have put that in my contact notes for when they call in 4 months
<jenda> yes, you should have :)
<Amaranth> of course if it takes 4 more months i'll probably strangle whatever staff member makes it to the next UDS :)
<jenda> uh oh
<jenda> Fortunately, it looks like I won't make it ;)
<Tm_T> nalioth: hmm
<Tm_T> nalioth: I thought removing wouldn't harm, oh well, I'm sorry (:
<Hobbsee> Gary: *g* @ teh quit message
<Gary> :-)
* Gary is buying stuff for the baby next door at Mothercare - OMG
<PriceChild> *has ice cream* :D
<Gary> meh
<Gary> I want ice cream
<ubotu> In ubotu, rajkalyan said: what is a bot?
<PriceChild> *messages him*
<Tm_T> haha
<ubotu> In #kubuntu, rajkalyan said: !COOL is HOT
<stdin> kuldik (kuldik@84.137.59.142) should be banned from #ubuntu, he just joins for a while than leaves with "kuldik has left the server ("fuck off asslicking shithole")."
<Amaranth> Anyone know what MetaBot is?
<ubotu> neverblue called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> Amaranth, ljl's bot, an idea to help ensure people get answers.
<jhutchins> Seems to be some corrupted packages at the british mirror - two users reprot bad MD5sum for http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/main/source/Sources.bz2
<jhutchins> Any point in mentioning that here?
<nalioth> probably better in #ubuntu-devel or a more package server oriented channel
<Tm_T> wasn't there some channel just for servers?
<stdin> #ubuntu-server-admin ?
<jhutchins> Seriously?  Thanks...
* stdin hugs ChanServ
<ompaul> jussi01, stick your head into #ubuntu-uk and just pass that comment as random :)
<stdin> I'm sure you'll get "<popey> Go tell someone who cares" 
<PriceChild> jhutchins, the mirrors are sync'd regularly so I'm sure it'll get fixed soon.
<jhutchins> PriceChild: Prob'ly in mid-sync.  18:00 friday eve.
<PriceChild> all else fails... try a different mirror until it gets fixed.
<PriceChild> jhutchins, why not try out gutsy's _amazing_ new feature which chooses the best mirror for you? ;)
<PriceChild> (not that it gets it right every time... but yeah)
<Tm_T> stdin: well that's ubuntu spririt
<jhutchins> PriceChild: cool.  SOmebody ported mirrorselect, eh?
<stdin> well, we don't control the gb mirror :p
<stdin> hmm, I wounder why gb.archive.ubuntu.com is actually ubuntu.datahop.it 
<jhutchins> Ah, the misteries of distributed servers.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v _jason]  by ChanServ
* jussi01 pokes ompaul for a mistyped ping :P
<ompaul> jussi01, ack  :PPPPPPPPPPPPPPp
<ompaul> :)
<jussi01> :P
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<stdin> someone should really ban that kaldik guy from #ubuntu
<PriceChild> will forward him here.
* tonyyarusso stairs a bit blankly at his e-mail, reading that there was a dispute about animal rights of all things...
<tonyyarusso> Long week?
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: taken care of before the 1st email was sent
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: Ah - so can I skip reading all 12 of these?
<nalioth> irc mailing lists are a bad idea (as far as moderating goes)
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: yep
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: cool
<tonyyarusso> moving along to the other 883 messages....
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
#ubuntu-ops 2007-08-11
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-ops.log
<ubotu> vocx called the ops in #ubuntu
<elkbuntu> wow, the channels must have an 'idiot central' neon sign pointing to them today
<m0u5e> this is weird, it won't let me go back into #ubuntu -___-;
<m0u5e> there are no firmware upgrades for my router, and ive switched to port 8001
<m0u5e> i read the "Further notes" section, and decided to drop in to see why i couldnt get back into #ubuntu
<m0u5e> it keeps saying " #ubuntu #ubuntu-read-topic :Forwarding to another channel"
<Hobbsee> m0u5e: ah right, so you're needing to be tested
<Hobbsee> you're fine
<Hobbsee> m0u5e: ban removed, thanks for your patience
<m0u5e> okay thx :D
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v pleia2]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> !staff
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, BearPerson or ompaul! I could use a bit of your time :)
<elkbuntu> !staff| <parC> DCC SEND startkeylogger 0 0 0       fuck you elkbuntu
<PriceChild> kline on <parC> after DCC in a few channels?
<ompaul> he is a gone
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> ompaul, just found this in PM: <parC> whats the deal?
<PriceChild> i love the way we only had one part :)
<ompaul> PriceChild, well it took a lot of work to get to that level
<ubotu> bruenig called the ops in #ubuntu
<bbrazil> hmm, the entrymsg has an unneeded " at the end
<ompaul> bbrazil, channel or server?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
<jenda> ompaul: channel
<ompaul> jenda, happy fixations to you :-)
<ompaul> this lappy is still the focus of the locus of attention
<jenda> ompaul: isn't that done using the set command?
<ompaul>  /cs set entrymsg  it is
<jenda> 16:07 -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- 11    25    SET       Modify channel SETs
<jenda> Seveas, nalioth, Hobbsee, apokryphos...
<Hobbsee> hm?
<jenda> 14:48 < bbrazil> hmm, the entrymsg has an unneeded " at the end
<ubotu> aneb called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> taime1 called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> astro76 called the ops in #ubuntu
<Hobbsee> bloody hell....
<Hobbsee> where do all these people *come* from?
<Xoris> turkey?
<Hobbsee> not allof them.
<Hobbsee> that was merely one of them.
<Hobbsee> dude...wha?
<Hobbsee> brain dying.  brain dying.  lack of logic
<Hobbsee> oy, PriceChild 
<PriceChild> Hobbsee, ?
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: you're on duty.  #ubuntu with the crazies.
<PriceChild> how rude
<PriceChild> i was just about to disappear as well :(
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: if `mac` comes and whinges, it's because he thinks it's acceptable to harrass any turkish people, due to what the turks ahve done to other countries.
<Hobbsee> clearly, he does not understand that not all turks are the same.
<PriceChild> i remember the nick `mac`... don't know why but can't be good.
<Hobbsee> heh
<PriceChild> *greps*
<PriceChild> i know why i remember him... i tried helping him once...
<PriceChild> Why am I opped in #ubuntu.. was that you hobbsee?
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: no
<nalioth> ahhh, poor PriceChild, sleepopping again
<Hobbsee> hehe
<PriceChild> whoops I forgot to deop after that dcc
<ompaul>  do we have a slovian channel?
<Hobbsee> no idea.  do we have anyone in it anyway?  i dobut it
<TheSheep> ompaul: you mean slavic or slovenian?
<ompaul> slovenian
<ompaul> @now sydney
<ubotu> Current time in Australia/Sydney: August 12 2007, 03:16:30 - Current meeting: Xubuntu Developers
<ompaul> kind of explains it
<ompaul> someone tell drk_guy to do it --  I am about to ban him into oblivion 
<ompaul> as in read the wifi docs or tell us what the hell he wants to install and stop being so oblique
<Nafallo> hi. I have troubles with cloaked users unaffiliated/iDear and n0share
<Nafallo> I think it's the same person, and they won't top harrasing people on #ubuntu-se
<ompaul> nalioth, please check those out ^^
<ompaul> flags set etc
<ompaul> Nafallo, noted
<Nafallo> I banned them, and they just changed host and came back :-P
<Nafallo> so unbanned.
<nalioth> ompaul: by my first look, not the same folks
<ompaul> nalioth, read the "notes"
<nalioth> and if they can change hosts at the drop of a hat, there's not much anyone can do for you
<Nafallo> iDear [n=ovrw@219.240.36.173]  <-- that's the latest login.
<Nafallo> my ADSL drops all the time, so I can't really help much in investigating either :-/
<Nafallo> might just be that the user didn't auth this time.
<nalioth> Nafallo: ban by mask/nick is all i can suggest
<Nafallo> oki. will do then. thanks.
<Nafallo> let's see how long that helps.
<Nafallo> I should set one on the IP as well.
<Nafallo> cheers anyway.
<nalioth> Nafallo: if they IP hop, an IP ban won't work well
<ubotu> astro76 called the ops in #ubuntu
<poningru> damn bot
<poningru> !download-manager is <reply> there are many download managers available in ubuntu see http://www.supriyadisw.net/2006/11/top-6-download-manager-for-ubuntu-edgy-eft for a review of few of them, they should all work in feisty & gutsy as well.
<poningru> I am soo confused
<poningru> ubotu: download-manager is there are many download managers available in ubuntu see http://www.supriyadisw.net/2006/11/top-6-download-manager-for-ubuntu-edgy-eft for a review of few of them, they should all work in feisty & gutsy as well.
<poningru> someone wanna help out?
<stdin> !test
<ubotu> failed
<ubotwo> failed
<stdin> heh, 2 bots
<nalioth> stdin: 3 bots
<Vorian> hmm
<nalioth> stdin: ubot3 knows better than to talk here
<stdin> heh
<nalioth> it's not a choral bot
* Pumpernickel gives ubot3 the soprano line to sing
<Gary> woo
<PriceChild> poningru, do it without the <reply>, then add the <reply> in afterwards... that bug "was" fixed...
<poningru> gaah
<poningru> I tried that
<PriceChild> *tries*
<poningru> ubotu: !download-manager is there are many download managers available in ubuntu see http://www.supriyadisw.net/2006/11/top-6-download-manager-for-ubuntu-edgy-eft for a review of few of them, they should all work in feisty & gutsy as well.
<PriceChild> !download-manager
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
* poningru smacks ubotu 
<PriceChild> poningru, are you an editors?
<poningru> nope
<PriceChild> erm.... that's why then :P
<poningru> ...
<poningru> so normal users cant add anything?
<poningru> thats lame
<PriceChild> no
<PriceChild> not really
<poningru> atleast prompt in here then
<PriceChild> can you imagine the abuse?
<poningru> well you dont have to add it in right away
<poningru> just have it ask in here
<PriceChild> ubotu normally forwards requests here
<poningru> like you used to
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<stdin> users can suggest things, the the editors decide
<nalioth> poningru: no, it stops an awful lot of crap being loaded into the bot
<poningru> but it obviously it didnt
<poningru> it used to be that the users would 'attempt' to add something and ubotu would ask in here
<poningru> for permission to add
<poningru> I thought that was a pretty good model
<ubotu> In ubotu, stdin said: !no download-manager is <reply> there are many download managers available in ubuntu see http://www.supriyadisw.net/2006/11/top-6-download-manager-for-ubuntu-edgy-eft for a review of few of them, they should all work in feisty & gutsy as well.
<stdin> see ^
<poningru> ... how come that didnt work for me?
<poningru> stdin: assuming you are not an editor
<stdin> poningru: I'm not
<stdin> maybe because I added !no
<PriceChild> !-download-manager
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<poningru> but that should only matter if its done the second time
<PriceChild> I think ubotu is going mad.
<stdin> I know...
<poningru> or subsequent times
* poningru beats ubotu with a large trout into a bloody pulp
<poningru> can someone add !songbird https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingSongbird
<poningru> ubotu: songbird is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingSongbird
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ops, poningru said: ubotu: songbird is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingSongbird
<stdin> !songbird
<poningru> I have no fracking idea why that worked...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about songbird - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b %ubotwo!*@*]  by nalioth
<ubotu> dgjones called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyy]  by ChanServ
<tonyy> Since when does #ubuntu have a conference mode?
<nalioth> tonyy: huh?
<tonyy> nalioth: maybe it's just a client thing.  I'm on chatzilla atm, and got this when I joined: "[INFO] 	Conference Mode has been enabled for this view; joins, leaves, quits and nickname changes will be hidden."
* nalioth opens his warchest and grabs out a rotten possum, in preperation for thrashing tonyy 
<tonyy> nalioth: Not my home computer - don't blame me ;)
<nalioth> tonyy: ssh works wonders
<tonyy> nalioth: I don't know how / if I can ssh on this machine (Mac at work)
<nalioth> OSX has ssh built in
<nalioth> you ready to be possum-whipped?
<tonyy> I don't have a shell though...
<nalioth> my home machine is open to my every external ssh whim
<tonyy> My home machine is fine - this machine doesn't have anything to open ssh from.
<nalioth> tonyy: is it OSX ?
<Gary> OSX has ssh built in, woo
<tonyy> nalioth: yes, but I think they disabled the terminal access
<nalioth> tonyy: awwww
<nalioth> you can compile your own right quick
<PriceChild> Is humpty really taking the piss and i'm being too kind....?
<PriceChild> "yes" after i've read #debian's scroll back
<PriceChild> seems he speaks "meow meow" as well as "bhow bhow"
<coopster> Is there any shot that someone would remove my redirect-ban from -offtopic? I just thought I would ask politely here as opposed to the more 'permanent and in Seveas's face' method of the list.
<coopster> If the answer's no, I understand and no hard feelings.
<PriceChild> hmm..
<PriceChild> Its been 3 days right?
<coopster> Somewhere around there, yes
<coopster> Yes, the incident was Wednesday
<PriceChild> Give me a minute please...
<PriceChild> coopster, I've decided to remove the ban. Hope all goes well, play nice :)
<coopster> Thanks, I appreciate it =)
<PriceChild> #ubuntu-tr has only a loco bot in it... but there are people in #ubuntu.tr
<PriceChild> Hello maltz, how can I help you?
<Tm_T> hah
<PriceChild> nalioth, I have noticed that #ubuntu-tr is empty apart from the locobot. However there are a handful of users in #ubuntu.tr The contact for -tr hasn't been seen in that channel for over a year and I was wondering if we could get something done? The main contact for .tr has been fone several weeks, but their alt seems to be "regular"
<PriceChild> We've been sending people to -tr for so long... and .tr isn't really guesable being outside the standard naming.
<mviahal> can I know why I have been banned from #ubuntu?
<PriceChild> mviahal, A user from your ip has been trolling.
<nalioth> mviahal: are you just plain banned or are you sent somewhere?
<mviahal> I am unable to join #ubuntu. It says I am banned. But why? :-O
<nalioth> ah
<PriceChild> nalioth, I banned humpty/whatever he calls himself
<PriceChild> few minutes ago
<mviahal> PriceChild, are you sure it was my IP?
<PriceChild> mviahal, I've just grepped the logs so yes...
<mviahal> PriceChild, I am the only one using my laptop.
<mviahal> PriceChild, so what do I have to do now to get into #ubuntu?
<PriceChild> mviahal, give me a minute please
<PriceChild> mviahal, you may rejoin #ubuntu
<PriceChild> Sorry for the inconvenience.
<mviahal> PriceChild, thanks
<mviahal> PriceChild, just curious to know is this likely to happen again if someone trolls with my IP?
<PriceChild> mviahal, Yes.
<mviahal> PriceChild, but I hope I would be allowed to get in again after I request in ubuntu-ops?
<PriceChild> mviahal, If we have repeated abuse from your ip then it would be best for whoever manages your network to investigate the issue.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<ubot3> In #ubuntu-ohio, Jacob said: !killallesd is If your applications are behaving badly, or there is no sound, try "killall esd" in a terminal.
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ohio, Jacob said: !killallesd is If your applications are behaving badly, or there is no sound, try "killall esd" in a terminal.
<nalioth> <sigh>
<Gary> awww
<nalioth> everything is roses while ubotu is gone
<nalioth> but when ubotu returns, it's the monster who terrorizes everyone
<Gary> yeah
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, capcadetjc said: ubotu: what is a mount?
#ubuntu-ops 2007-08-12
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-ops.log
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-ops.log
<ubotu> kahrytan called the ops in #ubuntu
<stdin> you know there's a user in #ubuntu called "holy_shit_a_dra1" ?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob1]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #kubuntu, Networkgamer said: !ps3cardreaders is <reply> In ubuntu,in its beta,it started with kernel 2.6.11,and whenever it accessed the media card readers it flooded the console with errors pertaining to it,preventing boot.since then,it has been patched so ubuntu can boot on the ps3,albeit you can not access the media card readers.take note that in dmesg it mentions devices sdd and sde,which are the medai card readers,yet after boot,they dont exist
<stdin> christ_the_ubunt in #ubuntu is being an idiot
<ubotu> stdin called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<TheSheep> seems like !rosetta points to a non-exesiting url
<Fujitsu> !rosetta
<ubotu> rosetta is a Web-based system for translating open source software into any language.  See https://launchpad.net/rosetta/+about
<Fujitsu> Ah yes, that won't work.
<Fujitsu> s/rosetta/translations/ will work.
<TheSheep> Sorry, I don't know anything about translations
<Fujitsu> I mean change the rosetta in the URL to translations.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> aneb called the ops in #ubuntu
<elkbuntu> Amaranth, i dont think aneb was trolling us. boris seemed to have been pasting lumps of files
<Gary> poor aneb
<ubotu> astro76 called the ops in #ubuntu
<elkbuntu> !staff | channel pingers on the loose in #ubuntu
<ubotu> channel pingers on the loose in #ubuntu: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, BearPerson or ompaul! I could use a bit of your time :)
<elkbuntu> heh, informative troll
<Gary> elkbuntu, lol
<Gary> nice an polite too
<ompaul> taffy.dreamhost.com blocked 
<elkbuntu> ompaul, was it being used by naughty people?
<ompaul> elkbuntu, at least one of them
<ompaul> elkbuntu, sorry in a language sense if you get my drift 
<ompaul> uncalled for abuse
<elkbuntu> ompaul, note the cloak, it will have the account name as the username, and email dreamhost to get them larted
<ompaul> no interest unless the do it again
<elkbuntu> if they're using the default ircII it will have the account name as username anyway
<bbrazil> easy to joe-job though
<ubotu> astro76 called the ops in #ubuntu
<nixternal> they are all dying out it seems ompaul :)
<ompaul> nixternal, which are?
<nixternal> all of um, excess flood
<ompaul> ahh that 
<nixternal> something tells me they didn't just hit #ubuntu
<ompaul> yeap
<ubotu> r0bby called the ops in #ubuntu
<monsoco> so what's the deal getting kicked from #ubuntu
<monsoco> ?
<nalioth> monsoco: depends on where you ended up
<monsoco> #ubuntu-read-topic
<mneptok> monsoco: you are susceptible to a known bug in router firmware
<nalioth> monsoco: have you followed the instructions in that channels topic?
<mneptok> please reconnect to Freenode on port 8001
<monsoco> i did
<nalioth> monsoco: ok, we'll test
<monsoco> what's the deal with this router bug?  what router? 
<Pici> !dcc
<nalioth> ok, monsoco you can join #ubuntu now and thanks for your patience
<nalioth> monsoco: /msg ubotu exploit
<ubotu> There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<monsoco> yeah i looked at that
<monsoco> what routers though? mine? my campus?
<nalioth> monsoco: any that use that crapppy firmware
<monsoco> is there any way i can figure out which is?
<mneptok> monsoco: remove your router from the mix. connect directly mith your machine, /join a client here on 6667 and ask to be tested. if you pass, your router has the crap firmware. if you fail, your router might be fine.
<mneptok> s/mith/with/
<monsoco> if my router is behind a firewall could it still be my router? ... i have an xubuntu box in between my internet and my router
<monsoco> im running firestarter on xubuntu
<poningru> yes it could still be your router
<monsoco> how?
<nalioth> monsoco: what screws people up, is that sometimes the firmware update doesn't fix a thing
<monsoco> hmm i still don't really understand what the problem is, even though connecting to 8001 fixes it...what is it about 8001 that fixes this issue?
<nalioth> 8001 is not an industry standard irc port
<ompaul> monsoco, the router does not expect that protocol to travel over that port so the stupid broken firmware makes it die
<ompaul> monsoco, sorry I should restate that
<ompaul> monsoco, the router does not expect that protocol to travel over that port so the stupid broken firmware that makes it die on the 6667+-10 does not see the packet and dies
<ompaul> monsoco, and does not die (exclude last word last line)
* ompaul proclaims himself shattered
* nalioth gets a firehose and sprays industrial glue all over ompaul 
<monsoco> im confused 
<ompaul> monsoco, there is a broken firewall thing in the router- when you don't go over the port it expects then it works
<ompaul> monsoco, so it sits there thinking I must do X when it sees the dcc and is it broken, so it actually kills the connection, when you are on 8001 it knows nothing of the packets
<ompaul> monsoco, so it does not disconnect
<monsoco> i see
<ompaul> monsoco, that is it in a nutshell
<ompaul> monsoco, this is where free software wins, we could code the problem out of existence ourselves .. stupid people think that the firmware is a "trade secret" 
<ompaul> it is in its eyeballs
<monsoco> so you can't replicate the issue on 8001 since my router doesn't think anything of that port, but it has programmed info about 6667 that causes it to behave in certain ways which allows the disconnect issue
<ompaul> yes
<monsoco> ah
<ompaul> monsoco, if I am not very clear is it because I am exhausted I have had a long day most of it fruitless
* nalioth sends ompaul a fruit basket and a bottle of the dew
<ompaul> monsoco, cracked a problem in 10 hours that should have taken 5 minutes if I had been thinking straight to start with
<ompaul> nalioth, thanks but the glue will make the fruit sticky :)
<monsoco> no that's ok, i don't understand a lot of the background with this stuff so that makes it hard to explain to me
* ompaul drinks the due
<ompaul> dew even
* ompaul is tired :)
<monsoco> thanks for the explanation, even if it took a few tries, i appreciate the follow-through ;)
<ompaul> monsoco, when brain is sharper then you can get it one :-) 
* ompaul has a chat with his internal comms room
<mneptok> router pixies broke my web
<ompaul> mneptok, there are only router gremlins no pixies :)
<mneptok> it depends on the brand. the Emerald City Routasaurus WR42 has pixies. and a midsummer night sparks, packets, and elf chunks shower.
<mneptok> very erotic.
<nalioth> the open-wrt guys have all the pixies
* ompaul wonders
<ompaul> or was that marvels
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
<Superkuh_> Can you test the DCC exploit going around? I am having wierd issues, despite changing to port 80001? xchat 2.6.8.
<PriceChild> hey Superkuh_ 
<PriceChild> 8001, not 80001 ;)
<PriceChild> Superkuh_, you're fine :)
<Superkuh_> Yes. That was a typo.
<PriceChild> You may now rejoin #ubuntu
<Superkuh_> Okay. I guess the problems are on my end then.
<Superkuh_> Thanks by the way.
<shadhoe> I got forwarded to another channel when trying to join ubuntu
<PriceChild> shadhoe, what channel?
<PriceChild> ahh -read-topic
<shadhoe> #ubuntu
<shadhoe> yeah
<PriceChild> Did you read the topic?
<shadhoe> yeah, I dont have a free node server in the ubuntu servers network
<ompaul> you do 
<ompaul>  yhou are on freenode right now
<ompaul> ubuntu network points to a single other network this is it
<shadhoe> ah
<shadhoe> so should I just change irc.ubuntu.com to chat.freenode.net/8001?
<ompaul> no
<ompaul> irc.ubuntu.com/8001
<shadhoe> ok
<ompaul> if it breaks 
<ompaul> then they have moved and remove the 8001
<shadhoe> oh - btw Im using gnome x-chat
<ompaul> not an issue
<shadhoe> so I goto edit|preferences, then networks, then to ubuntu servers
<shadhoe> goto the servers tab
<shadhoe> and I change irc.ubuntu.com to irc.ubuntu.com/8001
<PriceChild> yes
<shadhoe> but it always trims off the /8001
<PriceChild> and then disconnect/reconnect
<shadhoe> is that ok?
<PriceChild> no...
<ompaul> do :8001
<PriceChild> shadhoe, use a space instead of the / perhaps?
<ompaul> ahh thats the one
<shadhoe> colon worked
<shadhoe> i thought using / was odd ;)
<shadhoe> thanks!
<shadhoe> ok
<shadhoe> all better?
<PriceChild> Looks good :)
<shadhoe> cool
<shadhoe> thanks :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v _jason]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> vocx called the ops in #ubuntu
#ubuntu-ops 2008-08-04
<Flannel> But just for your dist?
<Pici> Its a cli interface to http://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/madison.cgi
<Pici> for all dists
<Flannel> Hmmm.
<Pici> Its quite handy.
<Flannel> But apt-file still onyl works for what you have in your repos, right?
<Pici> Yeah.
<Flannel> yeah.  Thats why I need to a) write a script to do it or b) use p.u.c
<Flannel> since, helping people on Hardy is difficult without package information for hardy
<Pici> I'm looking forward to seeing the launchpad api, that will be quite handy for many things.
<soundray> Should the fixres factoid be updated? dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg doesn't work in hardy like it used to.
<Myrtti> I can haz more sleep?
<Dave2> hm, sleep, that's an idea.
<Hobbsee> i worry about people, sometimes.
<Flannel> Hobbsee: who are you worried about this time?
<Hobbsee> Flannel: the guy who just turned up in -meeting.
<Flannel> is there a meeting going on right now?
<Hobbsee> nope
<Hobbsee> he was looking for support, couldn't find the people.
<MermaidMan> evil
<Flannel> MermaidMan: How can we help you?
<MermaidMan> EVIL
<bazhang> MermaidMan, this is not a support channel; if you have no business here please part
<MermaidMan> do you know where barnacle boy boy is?
<MermaidMan> ok bye
<Flannel> that was random.
<Pici> very
<Flannel> Hes not even banned anywhere that I can see.
<bazhang> neo-omega is not responding to PM to change his exit message
<Flannel> He's probably away
<bazhang> if gardar can be banned for his afk this seems well within that purview
<Flannel> gardar is forwarded here because even after repeated talkings-to where he says he'd fix it he has yet to fix it.
<Flannel> I got tired of removing him from #ubuntu every few days.
<bazhang> that is not so clearly offensive though
<Flannel> No, but its habitual.  neo-omega is away, when he returns, see what he does.
<bazhang> no need to wait imo.
<Flannel> bazhang: You certainly don't need my permission to do something.  But I think its premature.
<Hobbsee> well, she who cannot be named is alive.
<Hobbsee> or has been replaced by a bot, who acts in similar ways.
<Pici> has it become self aware?
<Hobbsee> self aware?
<nickrud>    ot!  ;P
 * nickrud gets out shield
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install turing-test
 * nickrud looks behind himself for the stick
<Pici> meh, someones spamming, but they're not in the channel, fyi
<Pici> I mean, pm spam.
<nickrud> I never see that pm spams, I think they check
<Pici> me either.
 * Hobbsee attacks nickrud with the stick, now that he's put his guard down.
<nickrud> damn!
<nickrud> I pride myself on my awareness, and to be got by a op as described by smallfoot :(
 * nickrud really runs away now
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> what, you've got boobs too?
<Hobbsee> that's a bit of a scary thought :P
<Flannel> nickrud: Did you expect anything less from purplestar?
<nickrud> the nick was familiar, but I couldn't put it context
<nickrud> nah, Hobbsee I'm an old neanderthal :)
<ajmitch> how odd
<meoblast001> what is this
<meoblast001> some super highway of ubuntu administration?
<Flannel> meoblast001: Do you know what the code of conduct is?
<meoblast001> Flannel: im sorry
<mota> classy move, Flannel. Kudos
<meoblast001> sorry dad
<meoblast001> i wont do it agai
<meoblast001> n
<Flannel> mota: No problem.  We can't control all aspects of our users.
<mota> Flannel: sigh, how true. Of any community
<meoblast001> starting to sound like windows
<meoblast001> "cant control all aspecs of our users.... we gotta fix that"
<Flannel> meoblast001: We're not trying to fix anything.  But we'd appreciate it if you didn't cause trouble for people.  Since that's not what Ubuntu is about.
<mota> Anyway, yah. Same goes for the ##windows channel, I guess, as it hosts the this-vs-that debate every single day, without kicking people unless they become jerks about it.
<meoblast001> im sorry
<Yud_Zroc> so uh whats this channel about
<meoblast001> its quiet in here
<meoblast001> you just invaded my "talking to"
<meoblast001> where i am being punnished
<Yud_Zroc> oh well
<meoblast001> i dont think father Flannel would be that happy
<Yud_Zroc> ?
 * Yud_Zroc licks the walls
<meoblast001> they are white and tastey
<nickrud> Yud_Zroc this is the 'conflict resolution' channel.
<Yud_Zroc> ah ok
<nickrud> Yud_Zroc please check the /topic
<meoblast001> Flannel: so anyways........ i was doing something stpuid
 * Yud_Zroc checks
<meoblast001> and i was doing that for my own stupid fun
<meoblast001> not for the bettering of the Ubuntu community
<meoblast001> and im sorry
<meoblast001> when i came in here
<meoblast001> i pictured this place as a small room
<meoblast001> white room
<meoblast001> blank
<meoblast001> where everything you say echos
<mota> Cheers!
<Yud_Zroc> um...so this is like the timeout corner
<Flannel> Yud_Zroc: no, this is juts a place to talk without an audicence.
<Flannel> Yud_Zroc: go read the code of conduct, as I suspect you haven't, and please dont cause trouble for ##windows in the future.
<Yud_Zroc> ? huh i still dont get it...sorry for sounding so nieve
<Yud_Zroc> oh ok
<Flannel> Yud_Zroc: apart from that, both of you are finished here, I think.
<nickrud> we really have no claim on how you present yourself/ubuntu elsewhere. We do ask that you don't make us look bad ;)
 * Yud_Zroc salutes
<Yud_Zroc> usually i am in ##windows to help them people
<meoblast001> i feel like i am part of the Ubuntu too
<meoblast001> and i made a stupid move
<nickrud> meh. Who hasn't?
<Yud_Zroc> lol
<meoblast001> i originally went there cuz #gnu sent me there
<meoblast001> blame them
<Yud_Zroc> lmao
 * nickrud goes to get a soda.
<Yud_Zroc> i want soda :(
<meoblast001> nickrud: what did you have to do to get voice?
<meoblast001> nickrud: are you Shuttleworth?
<meoblast001> Yud_Zroc: did you hear that
<nickrud> here? I was dragged, kicking and screaming, into op land. And that is one of the funniest things I've ever heard
<meoblast001> we're talking to Shuttleworth
<Yud_Zroc> nope...i have my headset off
<Yud_Zroc> for many unpronounced reasons
<meoblast001> Shuttleworth's name makes me laugh
<meoblast001> cuz he went to space
<meoblast001> thats the only reason why
<nickrud> meoblast001 Yud_Zroc I think you are all done here, and this isn't a chatter channel. See you all in #ubuntu some time
<meoblast001> its so nonironic
<Yud_Zroc> ok if i get bashed by a windows user like them calling my os trash what should i do :(
<meoblast001> nickrud: one more question
<Yud_Zroc> i dont want to make the mistake
<nickrud> ignore the crud
<meoblast001> nickrud: 2 more questions
<meoblast001> question 1
<meoblast001> i forgot question 1
<Yud_Zroc> its hard when my dads friend bashs me every time im over
<meoblast001> oh wait
<meoblast001> i remember
<meoblast001> what do you mean by "dragged, kicking and screaming"
<meoblast001> they forced you here?
<nickrud> a council member threatened me with +b
<Flannel> meoblast001: Yes, we did.  We chained him to his computer desk.
<meoblast001> question 2
<Yud_Zroc> +b?
<meoblast001> i have a friend
<meoblast001> who hates Ubuntu and Linux
<meoblast001> but knows nothing about it
<meoblast001> except for no games
<nickrud> Yud_Zroc banning from ubuntu :)
<meoblast001> and has never even used it
<Yud_Zroc> ouch that is cold
<meoblast001> so what do i do about that?
<nickrud> meoblast001 why worry about him? He's not running your machine, etc. etc. If he disses you over it, either he's lonely and wants reaction, or isn't your friend. (two possibles). But I'm not a relationship counselor :)
<tritium> You don't have to do anything, meoblast001.
<meoblast001> well
<meoblast001> i dont really have many friends
<meoblast001> well
<meoblast001> for the most part
<meoblast001> i just hate seeing everyone run windows
<meoblast001> i cant even watch a computer commercial anymore without thinking "its a shame what that thing is running"
<meoblast001> ive grown too much pride in ubuntu
 * Yud_Zroc looks at dell for doing the right thing
<Yud_Zroc> well im off
<meoblast001> System76 is better
<meoblast001> if they would be cheaper
<meoblast001> i'll leave when i get this figured out
<nickrud> meoblast001 the guys in #ubuntu-offtopic love most of this chatter.
<meoblast001> ok
<meoblast001> =)
<meoblast001> or in #wrongplanet
<nickrud> and probably have ideas about gaining converts
<meoblast001> ppl with Aspergers
<meoblast001> likem e
<meoblast001> and in #ubuntu-marketing, #ubuntu-screencasts, and #ubuntu-us-oh
<meoblast001> i'm everywhere
<meoblast001> im out to normal land anymore
<meoblast001> the white walls in this room are scaring me
<nickrud> meoblast001 I'll look you up later ;)
<meoblast001> so do i go down this hallway, take a right click at the treeview, and select Close Tab?
<meoblast001> lol
<meoblast001> cya in another channel
<tritium> Fascinating, captain.
 * elky_work blinks
 * nickrud really goes for a soda
<Hobbsee> sickly sweet...
<Hobbsee> i think i'll go be sick somewhere
<Flannel> don't be sick in -motu
<Hobbsee> i'm trying not to...
<Hobbsee> actually, it's more a definite sense of deja vu, as she did it to nixternal in #k-d a month or two ago.
<Hobbsee> Flannel: and i'm glad to see that ubuntu can rely on people to boost their egos.
 * Flannel doesn't follow.
<Hobbsee> which bit?
<Flannel> whos ego is being boosted?
 * nickrud thinks ubuntu doesn't have an ego, since it's not human
<Hobbsee> Flannel: whoever's.
<Hobbsee> Flannel: whoever she who cannot be named decides to target.
<Flannel> gotcha
<Flannel> Hobbsee: well, it *is* wonderful that he's doing... whatever it is he's doing.  But... I think its being candy coated a little heavily.  Its kind of spooky.
<Hobbsee> Flannel: those mirror my thoughts, except you don't have the sense of deja vu in there, from seeing her do it before.
 * nickrud is disturbed to see the flattery spread beyond himself
 * Flannel flatters nickrud.
<Hobbsee> nickrud: oh, you thought you were the only one?
<nickrud> Hobbsee I AM the only ONE
<Hobbsee> nickrud: no you're not.
 * Hobbsee pokes with the Long Pointy Stick of DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!™
 * nickrud musters his shield, in hopes of survival
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> the shield won't make any difference.
<Hobbsee> but you were lucky
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> amirman called the ops in #ubuntu (Sammy_Food_Run and AquaBaba are spam bots that seem to be spamming some people in this channel via pm, may one of you could do something about it?)
<bazhang> <Raas|wtf> change my nick? wtf
<gnomefreak> saw that
<gnomefreak> but he left
<bazhang> immediately after saying that.
<bazhang> the ironies abound
<gnomefreak> yep
<gnomefreak> this cant be good
<gnomefreak> i was right this isnt good :( someone please shoot me
<Tm_T> ?
<gnomefreak> emma
<Tm_T> not again
<bazhang> raas = her?
<gnomefreak> i dont know her and she pms me anyway sasying that she thinks i trust her i dont know her well enough to trust her
<gnomefreak> bazhang: maybe
<gnomefreak> 50% chance
<gnomefreak> well there is a 3rd option but well you never know
<bazhang> 24-178-113-202.dhcp.crtn.ga.charter.com <--that is georgia (raas' ip)?
<gnomefreak> does IRCc have a mailing list or do they use -ops list? i would like this to be private (nothing bad though)
<gnomefreak> anyone from IRCc lurking?
<gnomefreak> or anyone that can add ops to one of the #ubuntu channels
 * elky introduces bazhang to arin.net
<elky> gnomefreak, hmm?
<gnomefreak> elky: i think we should add 2 people as ops in -ot
<gnomefreak> i have 2 in mind one is op in #ubuntu already
<elky> gnomefreak, pm me and i can pass it on
<gnomefreak> ok
<gnomefreak> elky: thanks
<gnomefreak> shes too young to have cancer :(
<gnomefreak> i know never too young
<bazhang> sorry elky missed your post; have to head to work for a bit
<gnomefreak> skip work
<gnomefreak> ;)
<bazhang> haha I wish
<bazhang> really have to rush now.
<jussi01> !test
<ubottu> Failed!
<gnomefreak> maybe !test == stop poking me ;)
<ompaul> or I hear ya but I'm busy
<thunderstruck> @whoami
<ubottu> thunderstruck: gnomefreak
<thunderstruck> cs is messed up :(
<Myrtti> mur
<Flannel> Myrtti: good morning to you too.
<Myrtti> not so sure about the good
 * elky hugs Myrtti
<elky> what about now?
<Myrtti> I'll tell you when I've drank the first cup of coffee
<gnomefreak> where is trash located?  (
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> :(
<elky> gnomefreak, cant remember where they moved it to...
<elky> does locate find it?
<gnomefreak> i tried locate but it really only gave me kde and applets and icons
<gnomefreak> /usr/share?
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm
<gnomefreak> nope
<elky> /home/[user]/.local/share/Trash ?
<Myrtti> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<Myrtti> silly gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> oh
<elky> hes been out of action a while hon
 * gnomefreak bangs head on desk
<Flannel> !test
<ubottu> Failed!
<Myrtti> elky: so you iz silly too :-P
<elky> yup
<Myrtti> technical cat is technical: did you know that if you forget the sudo command before the command needing sudo, you can issue it with sudo !!
<elky> oh?
<Myrtti> iftop
<Myrtti> "oops"
<Myrtti> sudo !!
<elky> oh, the !! is relevent?
<Myrtti> yup
<elky> ooh, it applies to the previous line no matter when you do it
<elky> nice trick
<ompaul> check out !* after ls -al foo
<ompaul> then do sh !*
<ompaul> if you want to run foo
<ompaul> or some such you know the rules
<Dave2> (...and so do I?)
 * Dave2 hides in another window.
 * ompaul pulls Dave2 by the short curly hair on his head back to his seat in -ops
 * ompaul looks around for people with bad minds
<Dave2> ow
<ompaul> howya
 * Myrtti yawns
<Myrtti> I wonder what then.
 * Hobbsee looks at the backscroll
<Hobbsee> did i miss something?
<Tm_T> hi kids
<Pici> Hi
<TuniX12> hello i tried to connect to #ubuntu but it said i was banned why?
<ompaul> @btlogin
<TuniX12> any help please
<ompaul> what nick were you using?
<Pici> TuniX12: you should be good now, sorry for the inconvenience.
<TuniX12> thanks Pici
 * ompaul puts hands in air
<ompaul> most likely me
<Pici> it was
<ompaul> stupid spammers I gave them "lart" removed new know how and missed that
<Pici> lart is a bit too powerful imo.
<ompaul> now and again
<ompaul> if I had done whois first it would have been something else
<ompaul> ohh well
<Pici> I fail.
<jussi01> !fail | Pici
<ubottu> Pici: FAILZ!
<Hobbsee> !fail | Bubblewrap @ OFTC
<ubottu> Bubblewrap @ OFTC: FAILZ!
<ubottu> In ubottu, ubunturos said: !no-answer is "Ubuntu India IRC channel is usually inactive, and hence you may not get an immediate response for your query. Also, for those who are active in the channel, may not know the solution to your problem. Please wait for a while, and do search during that time; Also search archives https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-in/
<bazhang> argh
<ubottu> In ubottu, ubunturos said: !no-answer is "Ubuntu India IRC channel is usually inactive, and hence you may not get an immediate response for your query. Also, for those who are active in the channel, may not know the solution to your problem. Please wait for a while, and do search during that time; Also search archives https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-in/"
<Pici> argh
<Pici> so... if theres no one around, who will trigger that factoid?
<bazhang> !doesntwork
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<ubunturos> I have submitted a factoid recently; Is there a limited time period in which it'll be approved or dis-approved?
<bazhang> ubunturos, no time limit :)
<ubunturos> bazhang: oh, so how do I know the status of it?
<bazhang> ubunturos, what was the factoid?
<ubunturos> bazhang: it isn't posted here automatically?
<bazhang> !in
<ubottu> #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<bazhang> that one?
<ubunturos> It was: !no-answer is "Ubuntu India IRC channel is usually inactive, and hence you may not get an immediate response for your query. Also, for those who are active in the channel, may not know the solution to your problem. Please wait for a while, and do search during that time; Also search archives https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-in/
<ubunturos> bazhang: yes, a factoid *for* Ubuntu-India
<bazhang> ubunturos, you have ubottu in there?
<ubunturos> bazhang: there's ubot3 in #ubuntu-in, which recently, got isconnected on its own?
<bazhang> ubunturos, who will click that factoid if no one is around?
<ubunturos> bazhang: I usually am online, and find people asking questions, but even active members don't respond, often (may be due to lack of time)
<ubunturos> bazhang: so, for those who ask questions, this factoid could be invoked to ask them to wait for a while
<bazhang> ubunturos, well the powers that be review the factoids and then us lower downs remember and click them :) no idea if that will be accepted but thanks for submitting
<Pici> Why not put a message to be patient in the topic? Or as an onjoin message?
<ubunturos> Pici: I'm doubtful, if they would care to read /topic
<ikonia> I thought it was supposed to have a loco bot ?
<ubunturos> and interactive response could probably be 'catchy'
<ubunturos> bazhang: ok
 * bazhang points to the factoid keeper above ^^
<jpds> What should we tell people who want to hosts bots like ubot3?
<jpds> Mail ubuntu-irc@l.u.c ?
<ikonia> why is ubottu in ubuntu-india
<ikonia> more so as it appears dead
<ubunturos> ikonia: But it did (does?) respond to queries
<ikonia> I'm sure it does
<ikonia> but I thought it was supposed to be a loco bot
<ubunturos> ikonia: it probably is, but the Ubuntu Wiki suggests, it uses the same db as ubotu
<ikonia> oh, I didn't know/appriciate that
<ikonia> that seems to be a double edged sword
<Myrtti> there should be a separate bot for loco channels
<Myrtti> ubottu shouldn't be there, IMO
<ubottu> Myrtti: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Myrtti> and my she is lagging
<ompaul> now then
<jpds> Hot afternoon
 * ompaul adopts the Jimmy Savile voice
<Myrtti> has everyone seen Assembly Megascreen?
<ompaul> now then, I think that bot could do with a hand, I have an idea do we have some bot coders in the house?
<ompaul> because if we do then I think we can split loads in ways that make sense
<ompaul> more than one ubottu and like flood bots they tell each other how much they are doing
<Pici> How?
<jpds> As in a botnet for ubottu ?
<ompaul> jpds, yeap
<ompaul> Pici, let me call them A B C
<ompaul> to start A B C are split randomly across the set of channels
<ompaul> they then report ping times to the other two
<ompaul> they also report queues
<ompaul> if the load is mounting for one then the "least loaded or highest numbered if no measure of least load can be made" asks the loaded bot for three channels
<ompaul> the bots score channels on amount of traffic
<ompaul> and so they report the three channels in positions 3 4 5 in their list
<ompaul> the "take over bot" joins them - - when the loaded bot "sees" the join it parts
<ompaul> do it again
<ompaul> rinse repeat etc
<ompaul> Pici, needs a little bit of tidying - and review after implementation but it should be coded to do something like that
<ompaul> hopefully the system would react before there was an issue
<Pici> Sounds somewhat doable.
<ompaul> Pici, it needs the code to be flexible about what it reports
<ompaul> so that it can be fine tuned
<ikonia> the database would be interesting to look at in terms of a generic database and locodb
<ikonia> !trigger for ubotu's db %trigger for the specifica loco factoid
<ubottu> ikonia: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pici> ikonia: channel specific factoids already exist in ubotu's code.
<ikonia> Pici: how are they triggered ?
<Pici> ikonia: see !compiz-#kubuntu vs. !compiz
<ompaul> openvpn is OpenVPN is a vpn technology for which there are packages in Ubuntu and most other GNU/Linux Distributions, see http://openvpn.net/ and see the documentation "HOWTO"
<ompaul> !openvpn is OpenVPN is a vpn technology for which there are packages in Ubuntu and most other GNU/Linux Distributions, see http://openvpn.net/ and see the documentation "HOWTO"
<ubottu> I'll remember that, ompaul
<ompaul> that needs a qualifier
<ompaul> !no openvpn is <reply> OpenVPN is a vpn technology in Ubuntu, sudo apt-get install openvpn and then see http://openvpn.net/ and see the documentation "HOWTO" noting you have already installed it. ;-) It rocks!
<ubottu> I'll remember that ompaul
<nalioth> which one of you ordered the hurricane for me?
<ompaul>  /whois weatherman
<nalioth> it really was no necessary, you know.
<ompaul> its only 45mph you should be ok
<ompaul> slow mover though :-(
<ompaul> http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/gtwo_atl.shtml
 * Myrtti grunts
<ikonia> Pici: did you mean to compiz me in #kubuntu ;)
<ompaul> ikonia, only cos you deserved it :)
<ompaul> he knows something
<Pici> ikonia: yes, I was showing you how the bot automatically picked the #kubuntu version of the !compiz factoid.
<ompaul> it is Pici
<ikonia> Pici: ahh I see wha tyou did
<ikonia> yup, I see what you where doing
<ompaul> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<ompaul> !compiz~#kubuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compiz~#kubuntu
<ompaul> bah
 * ompaul is forgetting things
<Pici> Sorry, I don't know anything about ompaul.
<ompaul> hahaha
<ompaul> !ompaul
<ubottu> ompaul is well ompaul, don't get me started about that guy
<ompaul> and the bot does ... way to go
<Dave2> hah
<mneptok> !angermonkey
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about angermonkey
<mneptok> you're about to find out ...
<Pici> Who let mneptok out of his cage?
<ompaul> !angermonkey
<ubottu> please don't wake mneptok please
<ompaul> !forget angermonkey
<ubottu> I'll forget that, ompaul
<ompaul> anyway
<ompaul> howya bud!
<Myrtti> *sigh*
 * Pici pokes Myrtti 
<ompaul> and so it was that Myrtti was poked
<Pici> And Lo, it was good.
<ompaul> and Myrtti did exclaim onto the channel - "tea for me, tea for you, tea for two!"
 * Myrtti goes to put her phone to recharge
<mneptok> gar!
<ompaul> mneptok, if you want to wake up happy listen to Gorillaz Last Living Souls
<mneptok> mmmm is for monkey
<Myrtti> 97yio
<Myrtti> sorry
<mneptok> monkey! monkAY-EEE! monkey! doanchya know you gotta ... shock the monkey.
<ompaul> mneptok, ;-)
<ompaul> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vE-pbBYwPHs
<ompaul> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_oaSZxd9jOY thats more like it
<Myrtti> hmmm
<Myrtti> I've not taken my meds today
<Myrtti> I think
<mneptok> don't worry, i took yours.
 * mneptok admires his new boobies
<Myrtti> mneptok: wow, I didn't know my medication has those effects
<mneptok> neither did i, or i would have asked about maximum safe dosage!
<ompaul> alllll soooo funny
<ompaul> I am about to enter into a kitchen adventure with dinner and preparation l8r as they say
<jpds> ompaul: Cheerio "m8".
<mneptok> ompaul: tell Missus OM that i says 'allo.
<bazhang> phones
<Pici> no thanks, I have one.
<bazhang> the nick I　めあん
<bazhang> oops sorry
<bazhang> mean
<jpds> Fancy symbols..
<bazhang> darn skim :)
<bazhang> how many warnings does phones get?
<ikonia> no more
<bazhang> hehe
<ikonia> selling the iphone in #ubuntu is not on as a.) it's tied to specific sellers so probably illegal b.) offtopic c.) he's ignoring the warnings d.) his nick is phones so he knows what he's doing
<bazhang> yup
<ikonia> talking to him in pm
 * Myrtti sighs
<ikonia> going to remove him as while I'm talking to him he's joining other channels to sell phones
<jpds> ircname : phones seller
<ikonia> exactly
<ikonia> he knew what he was doing when I spoke to him in PM
<jpds> Trying to sell you a phone?
<ikonia> nah, just smart responses "please don't attempt to sell phones" "what should I sell in ubuntu then"
<ikonia> etc
<bazhang> ubuntu mugs :)
<nalioth> klined (no more cheap iphones)
<mneptok> i sold my self-respect and free time in #ubuntu.
<mneptok> do over?
<bazhang> haha
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install mulligan
<mneptok> hrmy. where did epiphany-webkit go?
<ompaul> mneptok, herself says - hi there
 * ompaul looks at jpds with one eyebrow raised
<ompaul> hehe
<Myrtti> mneptok: I don't think it has ever been
<Myrtti> yet
<mneptok> ompaul: tell her if she'd like to slap you, now's the time. i'm giving her permission while the Atlantic makes things easy.
<ikonia> phones just got klined
<ompaul> hahaha
<Myrtti> ikonia: you're lagging
<ikonia> ooh yes
<ikonia> just seen it in the conversation above
<bazhang> no free iphones for #ubuntu I'm guessing
<Myrtti> meh.
<ompaul> mneptok, her reply <dry laugh>haha</dry laugh>
<ompaul> mneptok, I just did the cooking so it was *excellent*
<mneptok> best way to get a free iPhone: 1). line up on release day. - 2). wait until you're 10th in line - 3). sell your spot to an Apple gadget whore - 4). PROFIT! - 5). repeat as necessary.
<ompaul> mneptok, brilliant
<ompaul> mneptok, get all your mates to line up with you and then collect a % on them
 * Myrtti pokes her Internet
<ompaul> mneptok, but we really should not be encouraging people to buy drm
<Myrtti> tis broken again
<ompaul> mneptok, when they get their phones we should be there with linux for the ipod for them :)
<mneptok> why pay for a phone when impatient Apple fanboys with poor impulse control will do it for you?
<Myrtti> my internets is broken it no workie.
<ompaul> mneptok, http://www.amazon.com/Damon-Runyon-Broadway-Somewhat-Furthermore/dp/0330245430/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1217869438&sr=1-7  now there is a good book
<ompaul> mneptok, and what with the profit from the iphone I am sure you could afford one
<ompaul> mneptok, I have a conclusion in need of a beginning and a middle ;-)
<Myrtti> meh.
<mneptok> ompaul: i have an end in need of a wiping
<ompaul> mneptok, feet and mats ;-)
 * Myrtti considers chocolate
<nalioth> go for it
<Myrtti> yeah. What else to cure heartache than chocolate
<Myrtti> need to check if the nearby kiosk is still open
<mneptok> Myrtti: alcohol seems popular, but somewhat ineffective as a cure.
<Myrtti> mneptok: yeah, I've tried that, it's not as good
<Myrtti> hangovers suck
<Myrtti> yay, it is open for another 30 mins
 * mneptok gives Myrtti a Jolly Good Snuggling
<bazhang> jfs is supported in ubuntu?
<Pici> What about trepanation?
 * Myrtti puts pants on and goes to get lots of chocolate
<mneptok> Pici: don't let out the hot air!
<ompaul> bazhang, I would not use it ;-)   if I have to be fast xfs for everything other than /
<bazhang> ompaul, thanks; just want to be sure it is possible
<ompaul> bazhang, to check the valid ones run gparted
<bazhang> ompaul, apt-cache search turned up jfsutils so guessing yes :)
<ompaul> bazhang, not available off the bat
<ompaul> on gutsy
<bazhang> ompaul, just wanted to be sure about mermaidman as he has been ot of late
<ompaul> ack
<ubottu> In ubottu, Nizam said: what is ubuntu
<Tm_T> hug me?
 * Myrtti hugs Tm_T 
<ubottu> In ubottu, Nizam said: what is debian
<nalioth> ubottu: tell nizam about bot
<ubottu> nizam, please see my private message
 * Tm_T hugs Myrtti <3
<nalioth> what a kludge.
<nalioth> why is that in there, again?
 * Myrtti ate chocolates, moves to other candies
<Tm_T> Myrtti: coffee, chocolate, yes, whole package, and cookies and House :))
<Myrtti> don't have any cookies, have seen House episodes
<Myrtti> no coffee thanks
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> Myrtti: hmm, btw, where could I ask photos they took in EFFI stand?
<Myrtti> Tm_T: I've been looking at http://flickr.com/photos/suviko , I assume they will be there
<Tm_T> aaa yes
<Tm_T> thanks :)
<Jack_Sparrow> id we ever get an apology from nixnoob
<stdin> @reload Encyclopedia
<ubottu> stdin: The operation succeeded.
<stdin> ubottu: what is something
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<stdin> :)
<mneptok> @reload hollowpoint_and_tracer_rounds
<ubottu> mneptok: Error: You don't have the owner capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<nalioth> wtf?!
<Myrtti> my life in comics: http://www.sinfest.net/archive_page.php?comicID=2165 http://www.sinfest.net/archive_page.php?comicID=2166
<Tm_T> sinfest <3
 * Tm_T hugs Myrtti 
<Pici> poor Myrtti
 * Pici sends virtual chocolate in Myrtti's direction
<mneptok> i wish my life was like Sinfest
<mneptok> http://www.sinfest.net/comikaze/comics/2008-07-31.gif
<ompaul> mneptok, but you are that shallow :P
 * ompaul buys mneptok a cup of tea
 * mneptok is as deep as a teaspoon
 * Myrtti larts mneptok 
<Myrtti> ass.
<Myrtti> eehaw
<ompaul> eehaw eehaw eehawto have more consideration?
<Tm_T> huzzah
<ompaul> mneptok, seen this one?
<ompaul> http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/george_dyson_at_the_birth_of_the_computer.html
<mneptok> Myrtti: i don't care if you laugh at me instead of with me, as long as you laugh.
<Myrtti> mneptok: as I've said before - make sure you are not in the hug perimeter of me
 * mneptok checks radar
<ompaul> mneptok, you need oth radar atm
<ompaul> iirc
<Tm_T> mneptok: yeah, myrttis hugs are something to check for, from radar that is
 * Myrtti enrolls a nunnery
 * PriceChild wonders what the nunnery was enroled on
<jpds> PriceChild: Could you please do some magic to properly forward #ubuntu-art to #ubuntu-artwork ?
<jpds> Oh and the same for #ubuntu-qa to #ubuntu-quality?
<PriceChild> jpds: looks like someone's done -art?
<PriceChild> jpds: -qa isn't the qa team
<PriceChild> oh.. "properly"
<jpds> PriceChild: -art says: "You need invite", instead of forward.
<jpds> So, what is -qa?
<PriceChild> looks fine to me
<PriceChild> jpds: qatar
<jpds> Hmm, nothing much going on there.
<stdin> hmm, don't the new services have a SeenServ?
<jpds> Nop. Pity.
<PriceChild> stdin: use ns info's
<stdin> I was just wondering because I hard-coded a reply to !seen ...
<PriceChild> for ubottu?
<stdin> !seen anything goes here
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<stdin> yep ^
<stdin> there's also similar messages for !find !search and !info when they have nothing after them
<PriceChild> I would rather ubottu didn't replicate nickserv's "last seen"
<stdin> and saying to the bot "what is ..." will not try and make a factoid edit any more
<PriceChild> that's quite cool
<PriceChild> I should poke canonical again about hosting.
<stdin> it doesn't replace it, people often thing it has a seen command and try it
<jussi01> PriceChild: is my hosting not good enough?
<PriceChild> jussi01: its been quite good yeah... but its less likely the entire of canonical walks infront of a bus.. for example.
<jussi01> PriceChild: We have a current back up + more than 1 person here have accounts on that machine ;)
<PriceChild> jussi01: in running it, would you find it preferable to run it from canonical hosted?
<PriceChild> what would it make easier/harder?
<jussi01> PriceChild: only if we had complete access to the machine
<jpds> As in sudo access?
<jussi01> yes
<jussi01> so we could install things etc
<PriceChild> The last time I did ask about it, I 'believe' it was mentioned it should be virtual machine type jobby... but I might have forgotten/I don'tk now.
<stdin> they do that with some LoCo team websites IIRC, so should be possible
<jussi01> PriceChild: Im more than happy to give IRC council members access to the  machine - I really dont mind hosting it. if it ever goes down, we have several backups.
<PriceChild> jussi01: I'm pretty sure I completely understand your reservations... and whatever change 'could' happen is probably still a long way off.
<PriceChild> Oh there's so many things to do.
<jussi01> PriceChild: no probs. :) I just want to see ubottu be the best she canb be, and stdin is doing a wonderful job with development, so if it aint broke, dont fix it?
<PriceChild> hehe... 'she'
<stdin> if it ain't broke... give me 5 mins and I'll break it
<PriceChild> I believe that it is better for the long run, if we have hosting that doesn't depend on any of 'us', and will allow whoever replaces us when we step down to continue as easily as possible.
<jussi01> PriceChild: given. However, Id much prefer to have somesort of dedicated machine - be that vps or other.
<PriceChild> 'dedicated machine' being rather than a virtual machine server thing somewhere?
<jussi01> vps is a virtual server
<jussi01> :)
<PriceChild> i should read entire sentences
<jussi01> :)
<mneptok> PriceChild: who were you talking to about bot hosting?
<jpds> elmo, I think
<PriceChild> mneptok: elmo, yet i kept forgetting to keep poking
<jussi01> PriceChild: at the moment, we have a pretty decent machine, with pretty decent pipes, so yeah. But if it is to move to canonical, Id still like to be involved.
<PriceChild> jussi01: i don't think i could run the bot ;)
<mneptok> PriceChild: let me bring it up with sambfl and jono, too.
<mneptok> *sabdfl
<PriceChild> mneptok: i 'think' sabdfl said to go to elmo, can't be sure
<mneptok> (later this week. i'm buried ATM.)
<mneptok> PriceChild: sabdfl won;t say that to me. he likes elmo and vlaues his sanity. ;)
<PriceChild> :)
 * jussi01 giggles
<PriceChild> Thanks mneptok.
<PriceChild> uuu looks like ubotu has been logged into recently, i left seveas a message asking him to set enforce on a little ago, 'guessing' he's done that too
<PriceChild> anyway, off for a little
<ikonia> PriceChild: he sorted it friday
<Myrtti> well this is random
<Myrtti> well that was random
<jpds> Oh my God, ubottu got lost in netsplit!
<PriceChild> bots didn't notice netsplit.. fail
 * PriceChild runs
<Myrtti> oh shite
<PriceChild> or death, or w/e
<jpds> Actually they did?
 * Myrtti holds her breath
<PriceChild> I was just going on what I saw in their status channel, either way, things are still ok!
<ikonia> PriceChild: can you/staff member look at the user Pokmonly he's joining random channels and flooding them, then getting kicked and hitting randoms
<ikonia> PriceChild: he's on a static ip, he floods, then quits, count to 30 and he's bac
<ikonia> back
<nalioth> maybe the bots aren't split?
<PriceChild> ikonia: where? (and staff should be poked in pm or in #freenode for best effect)
<PriceChild> they worked as they're meant to :)
<ikonia> PriceChild: of course, you where awake, just though you may have had a poke around
<ikonia> I'll hit freenode
<nalioth> ikonia: don't bother
<ikonia> oh?
<PriceChild> ikonia: i wasn't saying i didn't wanna deal with it now sorry.
<ikonia> I didn't think that, thats cool,
<nalioth> ikonia: he's gone now.  i'm watching for his IP
<ikonia> nalioth: he comes and goes, floods and quits
<ikonia> nalioth: give it 5
<nalioth> ikonia: yes, you told us.
 * nalioth has eyes out for the IP
 * Myrtti wonders how long we should wait for ubottu
<jussi01> hrm...
 * jussi01 is suposed to be asleep
<Myrtti> jussi01: you want me to crank up ubot2?
<jussi01> stdin: should we go for a start of ubottu?
<jussi01> Myrtti: not yet, wait a seec
<jussi01> she is still running.
<Myrtti> somewhere in netsplittage land
<jussi01> I think Ill try killing her, then restarting her to see how we go.
<jussi01> :D
<Pici> D:
<jussi01> should be back in a sec... but Im off to bed - direct questions to stdin
<nalioth> stdin: what is the best baking temperature for angel food cake?
<stdin> 325F according to the first link google found
<nalioth> what is the viscosity of 10W40 motor oil at 112C ?
<stdin> what am I, ask.com? :p
<nalioth> 1217887470 17:04 <+ju$$i01> should be back in a sec... but Im off to bed - direct questions to stdin
<nalioth> i was directing questions to you
<stdin> I think he was referring questions regarding the bot, direct other questions to your nearest search engine :)
<Myrtti> nooooo?
<Pici> stdin: did you see the LP api announcement email?
<stdin> Pici: yeah, I just saw it
#ubuntu-ops 2008-08-05
<Pici> Hrm. Theres no top level object for projects yet.
<Pici> m_newton1: How can we help you?
<m_newton1> ok
<m_newton1> i have a bot and i want it to have factoids
<m_newton1> from this site
<m_newton1> http://jussi01.com/web/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu&search=&order=popularity%20DESC&page=0
<m_newton1> the bot i have is Supybot
<m_newton1> more specifically i have an plugin called infobot that handles stuff related to the factoids
<m_newton1> Can i bring my bot in?
<Pici> Eh?
<m_newton1> ?
<Pici> The factoids are here: http://jussi01.com/web/ubuntu.db
<m_newton1> i tried that... i got this message
<m_newton1> 0 factoids added.
<Pici> Its not for the infobot plugin, its for the encyclopedia plugin. The current branch is in: https://code.launchpad.net/~tsimpson/ubuntu-bots/tweak
<m_newton1> can i bring my bot here
<Pici> What would that accomplish?
<m_newton1> ok i wii see that plugin
<m_newton1> i want to have those factoids
<m_newton1> for my channel
<nalioth> this is not a support channel
<m_newton1> ok
<nalioth>  #supybot or #ubuntu
<m_newton1> sry
<bazhang> gardar, how may we assist you
<Hobbsee> emma's already advertising her channel.
<Pici> In -bugs?
<Hobbsee> yes.
<Hobbsee> come to think of it, how did she get unbanned in -motu?
<Flannel> A virtual LoCo, eh?
<Hobbsee> someoen should probably go monitor to see if it is actually behaving as a loco or not.
<Flannel> I will volunteer too.  I don't think they've got me flagged as evil yet
<Flannel> Hmmm.  What's an (L) in screen mean?
 * Flannel thinks he just mashed the keyboard, isn't sure what he turned on.
 * Pici shrugs
 * Flannel notes it means logging.
<Flannel> that'd be ^a H, for those of you playing along at home.
<Pici> bingo!
<Flannel> there's no H in bingo.
<Pici> oh
<Pici> bingoh?
<Flannel> That'll work.
<Pici> nalioth: could we get ubot3 in #ubuntu please?
 * Pici sighs
<Flannel> is it a full moon or something?
<nickrud> linpus?
<Flannel> its not even a weekend
<nalioth> where is ubottu?
<Pici> It timed out and hasn't been back since.
<nalioth> lovely
<gnomefreak> how has tonight been?
<Flannel> gnomefreak, nickrud: he's missing /var/www
<nickrud> guest?
<Flannel> aye
<Flannel> or, I think thats the same guy.  I'm really not a fan of the new guestXXXXXX thing.
<Flannel> They all look the same.
<nickrud> yep, same guy. missing dpkg?!
<elky_work> Flannel, it only happens when they've tried to steal someone else's nick (innocently even)
<Flannel> elky_work: I know, but its still annoying.
<Flannel> If I had to pick a reason, I'd say he's missing a mount point.
<Flannel> of course, ... that doesn't really coincide with *all* of his symptoms
<grendel> hm, this nick still isn't protected (nalioth)
<elky_work> grendel needs protecting?
<Flannel> I believe he's fine with reinstalling, if he can get his /var/www folders
<Flannel> No, just grendels mother.
<nickrud> if he's missing dpkg, like he said ...
<nickrud> @btlogin
<Flannel> gnomefreak: He's not worried about the folder, hes worried about the content
<nickrud> dang, I've lost my bantracker access
<gnomefreak> Flannel: if he re creates it his apt/dpkg should work
<Flannel> gnomefreak: He
<Flannel> gnomefreak: He's worried more about /var/www, I believe he doesn't have backups.
<nickrud> band4life can't access the ban tracker (bot is down) so I'd suggest assuming it's still active
<gnomefreak> Flannel: hes also not been a great person to help
<gnomefreak> if its the same guest##### that im thinking of
<gnomefreak> bot is down?
<band4life> nickrud well I was banned for reposting a question excessively and it was supposed to be for a month.  and its been about 5 months.  so can I come back
<band4life> ?
<gnomefreak> @whoami
<gnomefreak> thats not good
<Flannel> gnomefreak: Doesn't look like its the same one, or at least, doesn't appear to be trouble, at least in the past few hours.
<nickrud> band4life drop back in tomorrow, bot should be back up
<band4life> nickrud oooooooooook.  thanks man.
<gnomefreak> Flannel: he has a tendency to not use what you give him if he does it never works but lets see how it goes
<band4life> if I could suggest anyone for the best admin.  it would be nickrud.  he is the man.
<band4life> and nalioth is not.  because I believe that is who banned me.  but no hard feelings.  I shall return tomorrow.  may the force be with yall.
<band4life> or LjL?
<band4life> bye
<nickrud> band4life best to not dig a deeper hole
<gnomefreak> he didnt think those comments through too much
<nickrud> he doesn't think things through well, true
<Flannel> I think he just thinks we all hate each other.
<gnomefreak> nickrud: what did you do to him for him to like you so mmmuch? you didnt remove the ban
<nickrud> well, I do think we are stepping all over one another to get on the council ;)
 * nickrud still hasn't seen any self nominations
<Flannel> I mean, I know *I* hate you all, but I don't think anyone else hates anyone.
<nickrud> gnomefreak I tried to explain how to behave to get his ban removed.
<gnomefreak> nickrud: ah
<nickrud> I come at this from a totally different angle than the rest of you I think: from social work. The reason I hate you all :)
<gnomefreak> wha tis wrong with the council as it is?
<gnomefreak> what is
<nickrud> gnomefreak nothing, except it's short members
<gnomefreak> thought it was decided to be a year or 2 sessions
<nickrud> you missed a meeting then. There's going to be a nomination process, and names presented to the CC Real Soon Now
<gnomefreak> should only be short 1 and thats seveas, i thought ljl,elk,naliot_h and someone else but im blanking on who
<gnomefreak> pricey
<nickrud> yep. But as far as I can see, LjL is awol, and there was discussion of replacement. But at least one
<gnomefreak> nickrud: he shows up sometimes but never speaks from what i seen
<nickrud> awol isn't the right word, since he doesn't need leave, but the quorum is 3 and that's all that show up.
 * nickrud is tempted to think a certain nick in ubuntu is him
<gnomefreak> him == l_j_l?
<nickrud> yeah. Just doing help. He's always liked that from what I saw. I didn't really get to know him well
<nickrud> I mean, he's "here", but not 'here' right now :)
<gnomefreak> i have had a few talks with him a long time ago but when i left in jan and came back at end of april i havent seen him speak and alot of changes were made
<gnomefreak> damn its midnight already
<nickrud> growing pains I guess. The irc council is still pretty young, less than a year old.
<nickrud> If I read right
<gnomefreak> thats about right
<gnomefreak> maybe just shy of a year
<gnomefreak> did anyone reply to Dani's email?
 * gnomefreak thought bot hosting was asked already from ubuntu servers
<nickrud> there's been some discussion about hosting today, but no specifically about that email
<nalioth> gnomefreak: i am working on getting ubot3 on a remote system.  if it works, perhaps we can migrate ubottu to something similiar
<gnomefreak> nalioth: cool
<gnomefreak> nalioth: are you gonna be around for next 15-20 minutes?
<nalioth> should be.  why do you ask?
<gnomefreak> nalioth: im going for a smoke and would like to pm you about something
<nalioth> i don't smoke  :)
<gnomefreak> :)
 * Myrtti sighs
<Flannel> hmm, should've kicked.
 * Flannel repremands himself.
<Flannel> So, it unban a ban forward, it includes !#chan?
<elky_work> uh, last time i saw 'linux-cool' was from the ascii penis crowd
<Flannel> what?
<elky_work> Flannel, the crowd who tormented our channels with ascii renditions of male genitalia 'for power'
<Flannel> No, I remember that, unfortunatey, but where is l-c?
<elky_work> apparantly 'frenode'
<jpds> ##linux-cool was a bunch of people from #ubuntu-es.
<Tm_T> hugs?
<jpds> Poor thing.
<jussi01> damn
<jussi01> ok, pray, hope and no body call the bot yet.
<bazhang> ubot3 lag
<ubot3> You have lag, I don't have lag
<bazhang> couldn't resist :)
<jussi01> dont!
<bazhang> \0/
<jussi01> ok, seems to be synced across most of them
<jussi01> !test
<jussi01> well maybe wait some more.
<ubottu> Failed!
<jussi01> ok then :)
<bazhang> yay!
<bazhang> the big luggette is back!
<jussi01> I removed a load of channels - got a feeling that was the reason.
<jussi01> bazhang: what?
<bazhang> female version of big lug jussi01
<bazhang> a term of affection, most assuredly
<jussi01> nalioth: most of the channels removed from Autojoin were locos anyway - so if any of them ask for bots, could we get ubot3 there?
<ikonia> can / should we mute ubot3 in #ubuntu
<jussi01> yes
<Myrtti> hello
 * nalioth hates hiccups
<Dave2> nalioth, as I read that i got hiccups, dman you :(
<Dave2> oh, and gone,t hat was quicdk
<nalioth> they are keeping me from sleeping
<nalioth> and i've got zombies to watch out for, later
<nalioth> the zombie apocalypse is supposed to hit Houston at 8am local time ( utc -5 )
<nalioth> or so you'd think from listening to the news idiots
<Dave2> I..ese
<Dave2> see
<Hobbsee> score!  uni's unblocked some of the ports!
 * Dave2 stunbles off to work
<Myrtti> jussi01: I was wondering if I should turn ubott2 on and share the load with it and ubottu?
<Myrtti> jussi01: perhaps I should register it with my credentials
<nalioth> the tropical storm/hurricane isn't even close yet and my ISP _still_ can't maintain a connection for more than a few hours
 * Myrtti sighs
<Myrtti> yay, it multiplys
<Myrtti> sometimes I wish I'd smoke or have some other similar vice
<nalioth> i'm sorry, guys
<nalioth> my ISP is fixing to lose a customer
<nalioth> ubot3 will probably disappear for quite some time today
<Myrtti> !lovetoo
<ubottu> Love is a perky elf dancing a merry little jig, then suddenly he turns on you with a miniature machine gun.
 * Tm_T hugs Myrtti 
<elky> !love
<ubottu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<elky> phew
<elky> i thought for a moment there we'd ditched that :-/
<Tm_T> nah
 * Tm_T loves love <3<3 
 * Myrtti searches for more sarcastic quotes on love
<Tm_T> Myrtti: I can has some, uno momento por favor
<Tm_T> crappy compilation, but: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KfipfmzPWbg
<elky> i wonder if i have my book of quotes here, or if it's back with my folks still
<Tm_T> heh
<elky> woohoo mum didnt steal it
<elky> meh, cant be bothered
 * Myrtti sighs
 * Tm_T hugs Myrtti 
<Myrtti> "I believe in luck: How else can you explain the success of those you don’t like?"
<Tm_T> =)
<elky> lol
<jussio1> mrgh
<jussio1> :(
<jussio1> Im connected via my mobile's 3 g connection - our office net is totally screwed
<ikonia> that doesn't sound good
<bazhang> ouch
<elky> that happens to the office net where i am a dozen times a day
<jussio1> elky: bleh
<Hobbsee> \o/ money!!!!
<jussio1> Hobbsee: shush - Im having a complain here.
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: money? what's that?
<Myrtti> Tm_T: shush
<Myrtti> Tm_T: *potkis*
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> Myrtti: thanks dear sister
<elky> jussi01, a. our router sucks, b. optus sucks
<elky> optus is the cause of all my lag tonight, according to tracert
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> don't insult optus.  i want my phone to stay working.
<jussio1> optus... is a big pile of... oh never mind
<elky> Hobbsee, i wouldnt insult optus if it'd let my internet keep working
<elky> both my internets rely on optus.
<elky> the 3g one is more stable
<Hobbsee> elky: you'll piss off the optus gods more if you insult them, though :P
<elky> the only thing between here and work that disconnects me, is the tunnel that disconnects everyone
 * Hobbsee blinks
<Hobbsee> my car is on google maps.
<elky> heh
<elky> out the front of your house?
<Hobbsee> yep
<elky> i see my mother's car
<elky> and found at least one misnamed street in albury
<Hobbsee> oh, they did it on hard rubbish collection week, i think.
<elky> ha, look around and see if you can find someone's garbage on their nature strip
<Hobbsee> yeah, that's how i figured.
<Hobbsee> although, i'ts nto on their nature strip, as such
 * Myrtti hmmles
<ubottu> persia called the ops in #ubuntu-bugs ()
<ikonia> did someone take care of the issue in bugs ?
<ikonia> thanks Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> got it
<Hobbsee> well, getting it
<Pici> blehh
<ikonia> ?
<Pici> Hi
<ikonia> hello there
 * stdin thinks about a better user management system for ubottu
<Pici> stdin: I was thinking the exact same thing whilst playing with launchpadlib yesterday.
<stdin> right now it reads all the IRC nicks registered for a user by parsing RDF and HTML data and adds all the nicks it finds
<stdin> which means ubottu has 85 registered users atm
<Pici> for person in launchpad.people['ubuntu-irc'].getMembersByStatus(status='Approved'):
<stdin> Pici: figured out how to get IRC nicks from that yet? because all I can get out of it is a link, which I don't know how to access :|
<stdin> ie: user.irc_nicknames_collection_link
<Pici> http://people.ubuntu.com/~flacoste/launchpad-api-doc.html#irc_id <- ?
<stdin> yeah, but all it gives me is the link, not the actual data
<Pici> hmm
<stdin> ahh, user.irc_nicknames looks promising
 * stdin wishes dir(x) would would with launchpadlib
<Mez> @schedule London
<ubottu> Mez: Schedule for Europe/London: 05 Aug 23:00: Community Council | 06 Aug 21:00: Maryland LoCo IRC | 07 Aug 13:00: Ubuntu Mobile Team | 07 Aug 15:00: Ubuntu Java Team | 08 Aug 01:00: Americas Board | 08 Aug 05:00: Ubuntu MOTU
<band4life> Hi!  I was wondering if I still have a ban.
<bazhang> band4life, under what nick; this one or another
<band4life> bazhang sorry i was afk.  i believe it was under this one.  but it could also be under mysterioso
<bazhang> @login
<ubottu> bazhang: The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> @btlogin
<band4life> @login
<ubottu> band4life: Error: You are not identified
<band4life> yep
<bazhang> band4life, what happens when you try to join #ubuntu
<band4life> bazhang i can join fine.  but I am using a diff. I.P. so i figured that was why.
<bazhang> band4life, no bans under either of those names that I can see, so unless it was another then no ban right now
<band4life> ok cool.  thanks
<stdin> I can't see any active bans on your IP range or ISP, so I guess it's safe
<band4life> it was an old ban, but LjL was very persistent in extending it, and wouldnt tell me how long it went for.  thanks guys
<Pici> hrm. My logs show that hes a bit of a troll. We should keep our eyes on him.
<jussio1> Pici: He is. I just read backlog about this. :/
<jussio1> Pici: already some weirdness in -ot
<jpds> Fun.
<jussio1> real fun... :/
<nalioth> not really
<jussio1> nalioth: whats up? did someone press the red button?
 * jussio1 just notices the notice ands says nvm
<nalioth> jussio1: no, someone apparently tripped over a power cable
<jussio1> nalioth: ahh. :P
<jussio1> stdin: ping
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, UberTaco said: !UberTaco is the coolest taco that ever was
<stdin> jussio1: pong
<jussio1> stdin: was just wondering why this happens?
<jussio1> [08/05/08 19:16:58] < amirman> @remove amirman
<jussio1> [08/05/08 19:16:58] < ubottu> amirman: Error: I don't have a bugtracker amirman.
<stdin> @help Bantracker
<ubottu> stdin: Error: There is no command "bantracker".
<stdin> @list Bantracker
<ubottu> stdin: banlink, banlog, bansearch, btlogin, comment, mark, togglemsg, and updatebt
<stdin> ahh, bugtracker :p
<jussio1> :D
<stdin> well, that's a command in there
<stdin> to add/remove BTs
<jussio1> yes - but should it be available ot all?
<stdin> hmm, apparently it is
<jussio1> can we fix it?
<jussio1> easily...
<jussio1> :D
<stdin> shouldn't be hard
<stdin> jussio1: done
<jussio1> :)
<jussio1> stdin: did you check the others in the plugin?
<stdin> I'm looking at them
<jussio1> thanks :D
<jpds> Can someone chuck ubottu in #ubunut-uk?
<jussio1> no
<jussio1> do you need something other than factoids?
<stdin> all clean
<jussio1> stdin: nice :)
<jpds> !virus > Sxx
<ubottu> Sxx, please see my private message
<jussio1> jpds: I had to clear out a few channels from her autojoin, as it was causing probs. locos were the first to go.
<jpds> Yep, I know.
<jussio1> jpds: have you thought of running a clone yourself?
<jpds> jussio1: It's too hot, it's reached 41*C here.
<jussio1> oh :(
<jussio1> tonight there is supposed to be - degrees in parts of finland
<jpds> Damn :8
<stdin> hah: cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/TZ00/temperature
<stdin> temperature:             52 C
<stdin> and that's cool for this
<jpds> stdin: As in outside temperature ;-)
<stdin> well, it's not quite that :p
<jpds> Is it possible to rsync jus.s.i01.com/web/ubuntu.db ?
<jussio1> why not?
<stdin> you could just get the daily backup too: http://www.drivehq.com/file/df.aspx/publish/ubottu/database/ubuntu.db.bz2
<stdin> jussio1: are you running an rsync server?
<jussio1> stdin: no. but we can...
<stdin> doesn't look to difficult to setup
<jpds> stdin: Do I basically shove https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~tsimpson/ubuntu-bots/tweak to the bots ~/plugin directory?
<jpds> welcome back ikonia
<stdin> you can just do "bzr branch lp:~tsimpson/ubuntu-bots/tweak plugins" from the bot dir I think
<ikonia> jpds: thanks
<stdin> if it complains then put it somewhere else and copy over the plugins you want (probably just Encyclopedia)
<jussio1> stdin: you are welcome to set it up if you like
<jpds> jussio1: "ubot-uk" has landed :)
<jussio1> jpds: :)
<jussio1> jpds: care to make it a more generic name and share with some other channels?
<jpds> jussio1: lemme it it up first.
<jussio1> jpds: ok.
<stdin> jussio1: I'll set that up then :)
<jussio1> stdin: great :)
<bazhang> band4life
<ikonia> bazhang: what about him ?
<stdin> jussio1, jpds: rsync server should up now
<jpds> stdin: Yay.
<stdin> that's to anyone else who wants to be able to rsync the DB :)
<stdin> soooo many sync options now
<jussio1> :D
<jussio1> mmm... love a hot shower on a cold day :)
<mneptok> oatmeal?
<jpds> jussio1: 'Tis the other way round for me.
<jussio1> hehe
<jpds> If anyone require ubot5 in a channel, just poke me.
<jussio1> :)
<jussio1> jpds: you got a cloack for it?
<jussio1> Id suggest it
<nalioth> yes, please register ubot5_ and ubot5` for it
<band4life> how do I put a complaint in about an admin?
<Pici> An IRC Operator?
<bazhang> band4life, what is the issue
<jpds> nalioth: Done, can you please set a u/jpds/bot/ cloak?
<band4life> )*&)_(*&(*&^*&^%&^%$&^%$*&^%*&^%)&_(*_)(*)&^&^%^%$&^(*&^*^%$&$&^)(*&_(*_)(*)^(&^%*&^%^%$&%$#^%*(&^(*&^(^(&^%*&^%*^%$^%$%$#^%$#^%#^%$#*%(^*^)&)&)(*&)(*&)*&^(^%&^%^%$&%$#^%$#^%$#&$*%(&.
<band4life> ummmmm
<band4life> thats not right
<band4life> i tried to paste.  sorry
<Pici> uh
<bazhang> he was in here earlier asking if he was still banned
<bazhang> my !enter finger may be broken
<bazhang> <dawid> bazhang i am not reapting!!
<ikonia> he was being an idiot
<Pici> Sure looked the same to me.
<Pici> He had enough warnings.
<ikonia> exactly
<bazhang> too much jolt
<ubottu> In ubottu, dolo said: this is the same tutorial i been messing with for the past 3 days
<jpds> ubottu: tell dolo about yourself
<ubottu> dolo, please see my private message
<PriceChild> Hey soundray, what's up?
<soundray> Are you aware of a pm spammer named Lanmbodie?
<PriceChild> soundray: what channels does he share with you?
<nalioth> gone
<Pici> I believe that nick was klined, the ip that it was on was mentioned in #freenode a few minutes ago
<PriceChild> The way whois returns whowas's really annoys me sometimes... :P
<soundray> I can only see him in pm -- no leave notice yet
<nalioth> soundray: got a time stamp?
<nalioth> the nick is no longer on the network
<nalioth> nor is the IP
<soundray> nalioth: 19:35 (that's UTC+1)
<bazhang> uh oh
<Pici> uh oh?
<nalioth> how about "1 hour ago" "1 minute ago" etc ?
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<Pici> oh
<soundray> Seven minutes ago
<Pici> soundray: /whowas says it was last seen 12:37:33 2008
<nalioth> he's gone now
<stdin> !test > stdin_
<jussi01> :)
<stdin> !ping > stdin_
<ubottu> stdin_, please see my private message
<stdin> yep :)
<jussi01> excellent :)
<Mez> @schedule helsinki
<ubottu> Mez: Schedule for Europe/Helsinki: 06 Aug 01:00: Community Council | 06 Aug 23:00: Maryland LoCo IRC | 07 Aug 15:00: Ubuntu Mobile Team | 07 Aug 17:00: Ubuntu Java Team | 08 Aug 03:00: Americas Board | 08 Aug 07:00: Ubuntu MOTU
<jussio1> @now helsinki
<ubottu> jussio1: Current time in Europe/Helsinki: August 05 2008, 21:53:33 - Next meeting: Community Council in 3 hours 6 minutes
 * jussio1 goes to check whats on the agenda for the cc meeting
<PriceChild> oh is it tonight?
<bazhang> 3hrs from now?
<jussi01> PriceChild: hehe
<PriceChild> i'm knackered
<bazhang> time for a cat nap
<Pici> nalioth: any objections to setting -r in #ubuntu ?
 * PriceChild notices xubuntu will be having a council and a project lead
<bogey-> it feels as if I should be an ubuntu op
<jussi01> o.0
<jussi01> bogey-: whys that?
<Mez> jussi01, yes, for helsinki, was correcting Myrtti in PM
<bogey-> please expedite this matter most rickey tick
<Mez> huh?
<jussi01> PriceChild: all yours ;)
<PriceChild> Hey there bogey-
<bogey-> Hi Pricechild
<bogey-> So about this making me an op matter....
<bogey-> I feel as if it should be done in the next 20 minutes so, although I readily admit I do not know the protocol
<PriceChild> bogey-: 'Usually', people don't apply, but when the channels need more ops the channel owners choose some from the best channel participants.
<PriceChild> bogey-: this is a "you're requesting to be an op matter", not a "making you an op matter"
<bogey-> Ok I understand
<PriceChild> bogey-: what ubuntu channels are you active in?
<bogey-> Then can you fix the ubuntu-read-topic thing that affects me ALMOST everytime I connect.
<PriceChild> bogey-: Could you please read the name of that channel.
<nalioth> bogey-: are you alright?
<bogey-> I have
<bogey-> and I will do the test me, and it will pass me right along
<bogey-> however, it is broked, and teh internets are wrong.
<bogey-> It will not fix my problem though
<Mez> bogey-, I havent seen you do a test request?
<bogey-> Mez: correct
<Mez> bogey-, then ask it to test you, and it will let you back in.
<bogey-> Mez: but i assure you i have done the test at least 15 times in the last month
<Mez> try it now
<PriceChild> Funny, it worked first time.
<bogey-> and once again it works
<bogey-> However, in the next day or so I will be redirected right back there
<Mez> bogey-, only if you are exploited again
<bogey-> Incorrect.
<Mez> though, to be fair, there's a ban in place in #ubuntu on you anyway?
<bogey-> negative
<Mez> * Bans matching bogey-!n=bogeyd6@adsl-68-249-53-78.dsl.ipltin.ameritech.net (bogey)
<PriceChild> bogey-: so make sure that you have read the document in -read-topic to ensure that it doesn't become a problem again
<bogey-> I have completed the steps
<PriceChild> Mez: is tehre anything above that?
<PriceChild> Mez: because if there isn't, then there isn't a ban.
<Mez> PriceChild, ah... ok,
<Mez> hehe - damned script :P
<bogey-> I connect to port 8001
<PriceChild> bogey-: have you ensured that is changed permenantly in your client config?
<bogey-> yessuh
<bogey-> [15:14] * Connecting to irc.freenode.net (8001)
<PriceChild> no
<PriceChild> in your client configuration file
<Pici> bogey-: Do you by chance connect to freenode on two different computers?
<bogey-> In Mirc the only change I can make is to edit the servers.ini file, which I have done. No, I only use it on one computer.
<bogey-> Let me disconnect and reconnect and see what happens
<Pici> I see records of both n=bogeyd6@c-98-212-45-199.hsd1.in.comcast.net and n=bogeyd6@adsl-68-249-53-78.dsl.ipltin.ameritech.net
<Pici> in my logs.
<PriceChild> there's also 'bogey_' caught
<Pici> Yeop, same ident.
<bogey-> Ok, so i cannot duplicate immediately.
<Pici> Bogey-: I see records of both n=bogeyd6@c-98-212-45-199.hsd1.in.comcast.net and n=bogeyd6@adsl-68-249-53-78.dsl.ipltin.ameritech.net
<bogey-> You mean connected right now?
<bogey-> Comcast is through my home internets. Ameritech.net is my private internets.
<Pici> No, I mean on 7/31 you were on comcast, today on ameritech
<Pici> From the same computer?
<bogey-> Yeah, my laptop.
<Pici> Odd.
<bogey-> Ok well make a mental note. On the next time I come through we can visit this issue again
<bazhang> someone named emu_hurricane is apparently spamming joins to ubuntu
<jpds> What did he want exactly?
<bazhang> rickey tick
<Pici> For us to explain why he keeps getting blacklisted by the floodbots
<Pici> Also, whats up with pCrack in #ubuntu, my lastlog shows a few weird messages
<PriceChild> an 0800 number just called me... :/
<Pici> 0800?
<PriceChild> http://whocallsme.com/Phone-Number.aspx/08001976088
<PriceChild> that's an evil little trick
<PriceChild> Pici: 0800 is a freephone number, which is odd, because you normally phone them.
<Pici> PriceChild: Ah, so similar to 1-800 numbers here in the US, I guess.
<Myrtti> hi.
<ompaul> howya
 * jussi01 eyes Myrtti suspiciously
<Myrtti> it wasn't me it was the one-armed man
<jussi01> rofl
<ompaul> ack
<PriceChild> !test
<ubottu> Failed!
 * jussi01 thinks he should make the !test factoid answer sigh... again? Im busy here 
<jussi01> :P
<ubottu> In ubottu, ompaul said: no test is <reply> sigh... again? Im busy here, I already told you it failed.
<ompaul> damn
<PriceChild> fail
<ompaul> @login
<ubottu> ompaul: The operation succeeded.
<ompaul> !test
<ubottu> sigh... again? Im busy here, I already told you it failed.
<Myrtti> !lovetoo
<ubottu> Love is a perky elf dancing a merry little jig, then suddenly he turns on you with a miniature machine gun.
<ompaul> PriceChild, by the bucket
<ompaul> !ompaul
<jussi01> hehe
<ompaul> I don't exist?
<ubottu> ompaul is well ompaul, don't get me started about that guy
<ompaul> I do, I just lag, how appropriate
<Myrtti> yeah, old geezer factoids come limping behind *cough*
<PriceChild> i have a headache
<jussi01> PriceChild: weird - me also
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<PriceChild> http://ctrlaltdel-online.com/comics/Lite20080804.jpg
<Myrtti> MWHAHAHAHAHAAH http://thedailywtf.com/Articles/Sampo-UhOh.aspx
 * Myrtti rolls
<Myrtti> hilarious
<nalioth> bots
<nalioth> be wary
<ubot3`> In #ubuntu-lb, compengi said: !foo is bar
<Flannel> Hmmm, that didn quite come out as I had planned.
<smallfoot-> unban me from the channels
<smallfoot-> my flash has fuzzy dots on it, i cant watch porno
<smallfoot-> whenever i use rhythmbox or totem-plugin my disks make strange noises and i cant watch porno or listen to music (listen in totem works fine though)
<smallfoot-> Hello all kind people in this room, I have a gentle polite humble little tiny request...
<smallfoot-> I come from land far far away.. I have travelled far on this journey to reach this destination, I would like to ask you to unban me from the #ubuntu, #ubuntu+1, and #ubuntu-offtopic realms so my journey has not been in vain.
 * smallfoot- removes shoes and bows
 * smallfoot- brings gifts from a land far far away...
<Flannel> smallfoot-: You don't need the theatrics, but your original entrace certainly was not going to get it accomplished.
<smallfoot-> oh
<ompaul> smallfoot-, you have never approached this channel correctly, you have no hope of having that ban lifted at the moment as you seem to fail to understand that we don't work that way, you have been given clued
<ompaul> clues
<ompaul> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ompaul> go read them
<ompaul> when you work out what we are likely to respond positively to I suggest you return
<smallfoot-> Please some some kindness and mercy to this soul in your darkened blackened stone cold heart!
<smallfoot-> I do not ask for the world, just for permission to enter the realms from which I have been banned from.
<ompaul> no
<ompaul> in a word, no
<ompaul> go away and read and read the guidelines
<smallfoot-> For an eternity I have been banished from the realms and suffered in agony in my loneliness, for how much longer will I have to suffer?
<ompaul> come back tomorrow, correctly
<nalioth> attitude is everything, smallfoot-
<smallfoot-> I come not with bots, or floods nor insults, or begging for ops, just a humble request to be unbannished from the realms...
<ompaul> smallfoot-, read the guidelines, all else is an effort in futility, as you may have gathered
 * Myrtti considers tea
<smallfoot-> The guidelines I will read,
<smallfoot-> while I suffer from my deeds.
<smallfoot-> Unbannishment is my needs
<nalioth> 5
<ompaul> please go away now, in accordance with tradition, ;-) see you tomorrow hopefully
<nalioth> 4
<ompaul> nalioth, no
<nalioth> no?
<ompaul> let us see if it is possible
<smallfoot-> Yes, tradition it has been. I come with a humble request and hope, but have to leave rejected...
<ompaul> nalioth, I guess I hoped for too much
<Flannel> melodrama--
<ompaul> I was going to suggest they should read how to win friends and influence people
<nalioth> now i'm getting (attempted) poetry via PM
<ompaul> join my club
<Gary> is it like vogon poetry?
<ompaul> not quite that bad
<Myrtti> aw how cute
 * Myrtti sighs
<Mez> @now london
<ubottu> Mez: Current time in Europe/London: August 05 2008, 22:09:37 - Next meeting: Community Council in 50 minutes
<Mez> isnt the meeting an hour early?
<Mez> jussi01, ping
<ompaul> Mez, no the problem is in the bot not the slot as someone put it
<ompaul> @exec date -u
<Mez> yeah :P
<Mez> @date
<Mez> @now
<ubottu> Mez: Current time in Etc/UTC: August 05 2008, 21:18:02 - Next meeting: Community Council in 41 minutes
 * Myrtti is confuzzled
 * stdin is not
 * nalioth advises Myrtti to talk to her cavies.
<Myrtti> nalioth: sorry, they're visiting grandma
<Mez> who runs ubot5?
<stdin> Mez: jpds
<Mez> jpds, fix it's error to channel setting ;)
<Flannel> 41 mintues
<Flannel> ?  isn't it in an hour+?
<Mez> it's now
<nalioth> @now
<ubottu> nalioth: Current time in Etc/UTC: August 05 2008, 21:27:04 - Next meeting: Community Council in 32 minutes
<Myrtti> STUPID BOT
<stdin> the bot is not stupid, the module that thinks all times are in UTC is...
<nalioth> Myrtti: if you don't tell it @now CDT it'll return UTC by default
<nalioth> or w/e your time zone is
<Mez> stdin, it should read the system time, which should be in UTC
<Flannel> Mez: but isn't always.
<Mez> but SHOULD be...
<stdin> Mez: no, times from the ical
<Mez> ?
<Flannel> Wait... CC meeting is happening currently?
<Flannel> Not in half an hour?
<Mez> yes
<stdin> Mez: when the ical has "DTSTART;TZID=Europe/London:20080715T160000" it only parses the 20080715T160000 part and gives it UTC as the time zone
<Flannel> Mez: So... what happened to 22 UTC?
<Mez> Flannel, 21UTC
<Mez> bot is wrong
<Flannel> Mmmmm.  topic is wrong you mean.
<stdin> it was 22:00 Europe/London, not UTC
<stdin> Flannel: the bot handles the topic
<Flannel> since, someone should manually feeex it
<Flannel> stdin: If bot is incorrect, it should be relinquished of its duties, and dismembered and derezzed.
<Flannel> So... How far along are we then?
<stdin> or... I should just fix it
<Mez> up to uI
<Flannel> Gah.  Freaking missed half of the important things at the meeting.
<ompaul> stdin, there is that
<Flannel> while sitting at my keyboard, at that.
<Flannel> Hmmm, and logs haven't been updated.
<jpds> Flannel: They update hourly.
<jpds> At the o'clock IIRC.
<Flannel> jpds: yeah, but when you come in halfway to a CC meeting, that's just not good enough.
<Mez> nalioth, sabdfl just bought up a good point
<Mez> the nomination process is defined by the CC
<Mez> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityCouncil/Delegation
<Bodsda> hello, with ubotu (or other variants) some of the factoids are linked, like !ohmy and !language -- is there a way i can see if there are links? like say i wanted to know if there was a link to !acronym is there a command or something to do that?
<PriceChild> !info ohmy
<ubottu> Package ohmy does not exist in hardy
<stdin> !-acronym
<ubottu> acronym is <alias> noob - added by Pici on 2007-11-08 18:51:52
<stdin> like that
<PriceChild> that's the one
<Mez> !-ohmy
<ubottu> ohmy is <alias> language - added by Spec on 2006-07-28 00:11:42 - last edited by Seveas on 2007-10-31 19:56:06
<Mez> but, do it in #ubuntu-bots ;
<Bodsda> thanks alot guys
<Bodsda> will do
<stdin> the ical parsing should be fixed now
<Flannel> Hmmm.  should've +o'd in #ubuntu
<Myrtti> who, why?
<nalioth> gardar`afk: can we help you?
<ompaul> gardar, can we help you?
<Myrtti> he's been forwarded here because of his awaynick, if I remember correctly
<Flannel> He's forwarded here. See the comments
<Mez> !afknick | gardar
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about afknick
<nalioth> and he refuses to change the problematic setting.
<Mez> !afk | gardar
<ubottu> gardar: You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<Mez> !awaynick is <alias> away
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, Mez said: !awaynick is <alias> away
<Mez> @login
<ubottu> Mez: The operation succeeded.
<Mez> !awaynick is <alias> aff
<ubottu> Factoid 'aff' does not exist
<Mez> !awaynick is <alias> afk
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Mez
<nalioth>  i say he just gets a regular ban.  why should he be allowed to idle in here, because he won't change his ways?
<Flannel> feel free to elevate it.  I just wanted him out of #ubuntu permanently
<Mez> :O
<Flannel> or, until he fixed, of course.
<Mez> he must need one if nal's reccomending it
<Flannel> He does it in a number of *nix specific channels doing it, wreaking havoc on like 6 channels.
<Flannel> And as far as #ubuntu was concerned, he'd never talk either.  Which was odd.
<nalioth> i don't think the banforward is necessary.  he doesn't seem to be interested in changing his behaviour
<ompaul> gardar, you got this whole thing going on where you use 'afk
<ompaul> are you going to cease it?
<ompaul> I'll take that as a no then
<Flannel> nalioth: at the time he seemed interested, but I wanted to make it a more vested interest on his part.
<gardar> sorry guys haven't had the time for it yet
<gardar> i'm really busy with work
<ompaul> well you are banned from #unbuntu
<ompaul> ubuntu even
<nalioth> it's not a time critical task.  it's one spot in the prefs
<gardar> k, will let you know when I've got it sorted out
<gardar> nalioth, it's some away script I've set up... and I don't even know where the config file is
<ompaul> client?
<ompaul> anyway it is a full on ban now not a redirection
<gardar> also banned at ubuntu-ops, so I can't let you know when it's fixed?
<ompaul> no
<gardar> k
<ompaul> you are just banned from #ubuntu
<ompaul> what irc client is it?
<ompaul> we could find out but we tend to think that is not the way forward
<gardar> xchat
<gardar> and I don't remember the name of the script
<Mez> unload all of them ? :P
<stdin> look in ~/.xchat2
<gardar> I was going to set up a bnc soon, everything will be disabled then
<ompaul> gardar, right click choose "preferences" then choose chatting
<ompaul> then untick announce away messages
<ompaul> gardar, do that
<ompaul> set yourself away here
<ompaul> and then if it works yay we can let you back in
<gardar> It is not ticked
<gardar> it's a 3rd party script
<ompaul> then grep your .xchat folder for away
<ompaul> then grep your .xchat2 folder for away
<ompaul> most likely you can find it that way
<gardar> ompaul, here is the conf for the script
<gardar> http://pastebin.ca/1093245
<ompaul> it just seems to be broken
<ompaul> and redundant given that the program does that job if you really feel that it is needed :)
<gardar> well xchat doesn't automatically set me on away
<ompaul>  /away not here
<ompaul> that does it
<gardar> yea but I have to do that
<gardar> it doesn't do it after 30 mins automatically
<ompaul> well the other one is in fail mode
<ompaul> and nick changing
<ompaul> #
<ompaul> # This setting lets you specify if it's OK to change your nick when you go
<ompaul> #
<ompaul> # away. You of course have total control over what your nick's changed to. Set
<ompaul> #
<ompaul> # to "no" if it's OK to change your nick.
<ompaul> #
<ompaul> lockednick = no
<ompaul> #
<ompaul>  
<ompaul> this looks like what you want
<ompaul> cos it aint ok ;-)
<ompaul> at least in some channels
<ompaul> then you have to reload the script
<nalioth> boy, ompaul you do know how to test a persons reflexes
<ompaul> nalioth, ;-) and I love you too
<ompaul> heheh
<ompaul> I nearly kicked myself
<ompaul> here why not
<ompaul> gardar, anyway that looks like the culprit there
<gardar> let's try it
<gardar> seems to be working
<ompaul> mark yourself away there
<gardar> see
<ompaul> you are not marked away
<gardar> oh it went off when I typed
<gardar> hahah
 * ompaul can see if you are marked away ;-) 
<gardar> goody
<gardar> problem solved then I guess
<ompaul> do /away
<ompaul> or whatever that code thinks it should do
<gardar> yea /away
<gardar> but hmm
<gardar> when I get back
<gardar> I get this message
<gardar> Usage: NICK <nickname>, sets your nick
<ompaul> it is trying to change nick
<ompaul> do the /away and just stay like that for a moment please
<gardar> ok
<gardar> 3
<gardar> 2
<gardar> 1
<gardar> away
<ompaul> no not away
<gardar> what, didn't you just tell me to go away?
<ompaul> you were not marked away
#ubuntu-ops 2008-08-06
<ompaul> can you see my nick in your xchat?
<gardar> yup
<gardar> and I see myself marked as away
<ompaul> I don't see you marked away
<ompaul> maybe you need to rejoin
<ompaul>  /part #ubuntu-ops /join #ubuntu-ops
<ompaul> or even cycle the client
<gardar> that's because when I type, the script marks me as-not away
<ompaul> ardar> away
<ompaul> <ompaul> no not away
<ompaul> <gardar> what, didn't you just tell me to go away?
<ompaul> in that period of time you did not change colour
<gardar> oh
<gardar> I'll cycle
<gardar> well ok
<ompaul> go away wait 5
<gardar> I'll go away in 3 seconds, and stay that way for a minute or so
<gardar> 3
<gardar> 2
<gardar> 1
<ompaul> no it is not working
<gardar> dang
<gardar> well at least my nick isn't changed anymore
<gardar> *changing
<ompaul> there is that
<ompaul> however I would ditch the script and work with reality
<ompaul> if you are away you are away
<ompaul> if you are not you are not
<ompaul> and if you are lurking who is to complain
<gardar> yeah well I'm so used to pidgin marking me automatically as away
<gardar> so when I go afk, I'm not used to type /away
<ompaul> so what
<ompaul> are you in conversation?
<gardar> not always
<ompaul> are you in high demand to answer questions and causing disruption
<ompaul> when people can't get you?
<gardar> yup, sometimes
<ompaul> scroll back will help
<ompaul> and you can /away without the script and you know it will work
<gardar> probably
<ompaul> currently you have a broken situation
<gardar> the other way was just more handy for me
<ompaul>  it is failure in #ubuntu
<gardar> seems so
<nalioth> how simple is it to JUST UNLOAD THE SCRIPT?
<ompaul> rm it
<ompaul> mv it
<ompaul> restart client
<gardar> hm
<gardar> im still banned at #ubuntu
<ompaul> yeap
<ompaul> ok I'll knock that off
<gardar> can you fix it?
<ompaul> I was elsewhere for a mo
<gardar> kk
<ompaul> but don't trigger that thing you won't like the response
<ompaul> :)
<gardar> haha ok
<gardar> setting up a bnc soon so I'll be online 24/7
<ompaul> try it now
<nalioth> a bnc doesn't negate /away status
<ompaul> if your nick changes you will be gone
<gardar> I know nalioth
<ompaul> gardar, the ban is off as far as I can see please try to rejoin
<ompaul> ok
<gardar> yeah I just joined
<gardar> well I guess it's bye on this channel then
<ompaul> cheers
<gardar> see ya
<ompaul> with scripts
<gardar> on the other side
<ompaul> always try to use them in ........ channels with no one else there
<ompaul> to test them ....
<ompaul> aooohh well
<Flannel> That was far too much difficulty for such a simple matter
<Mez> night all
<ompaul> heh
 * Hobbsee celebrates
<ubottu> In ubottu, cwill747 said: !wacom is If you need help configuring the Wacom tablet device for Ubuntu, visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom
<bazhang> !wacom
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wacom
<ubottu> In ubottu, cwill747 said: !wacom is <alias> tablet
<Hobbsee> !tablet
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tablet
<Hobbsee> fail?
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow long time no see
<Jack_Sparrow> Hiya.
<nickrud> Things well? I was wondering if it was just (hopefully) life interfering
<Jack_Sparrow> Just trying to get some things done around here.  Working on my notes for nvidia.  ONce people use the driver from nvidia and try to enable effects there are problems.  KNow of any fixes?
<Jack_Sparrow> Comic-con was more fun that I would have imagined
<nickrud> no, I don't have an nvidia to play with. Looking to purchase a desktop, and will probably go nvidia for that.
<Jack_Sparrow> np..  I can get people back to full res, but just not with effects.
<nickrud> I've pretty much given up on keeping notes for video. Things change so fast in them, so I'm pretty much limiting myself to ati and google (know most of the good search terms by heart ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> If they have never used the online driver we can get them res and effects, just not after that driver.  I have not seen a soution yet
<nickrud> wonder what the log looks like. I've ignored nvidia threads
<Jack_Sparrow> I am trying to write a very long xorg with many options rem'd out so a person could rem out a working section and try something known to work for nvidia 6600 perhaps.
<nickrud> gak
<Jack_Sparrow> what is gak
<nickrud> sort of an interrupted gag
<nickrud> with an overtone of 'oh my god' ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> I have switched the one I have to several different boxes and it made it easy to setup the video.. all were nvidia but mobility and different chipsets
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud 3 or 4 options for monitor screen and device..
<Jack_Sparrow> DO I have too much time on my hands
<nickrud> nvidia seems to be getting difficult these days
<Jack_Sparrow> that was my motive for digging deeper
<nickrud> my stomach is growling, time to go fix a dinner
<Jack_Sparrow> later..
<nickrud> be back later, if you're still around
<Jack_Sparrow> well see
<Jack_Sparrow> ah.. you get what I mean
<Myrtti> yup yup
<Myrtti> fell asleep with the laptop in my lap
<Myrtti> time to put it away and really really go to sleep
<Myrtti> nini folks
<ubottu> Gnea called the ops in #ubuntu (MANNAMMANAMAMA)
<bazhang> hi Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> The moment I joined #ubuntu LimpFaefer ( a bot ) private messaged me with some inane BS
<Jordan_U> Maybe I should take this to the freenode ops rather than here
<nickrud> Jordan_U if the nick that's pm'ing you isn't in #ubuntu namespace, #freenode is faster
<bazhang> Maxwell23498
<nickrud> Hobbsee you stalking red ;)
<Hobbsee> nickrud: no, i just saw what he said in +1
<nickrud> ok, chasing him :)
<Hobbsee> [14:07] <red> But first I think I'll spring this on #ubuntu and just not mention that it's Ibex.
<nickrud> Yes, I looked before I said anything. You suddenly dropping in and saying that (and looking back to see he'd just dropped in) led me there
<nickrud> hey bullgard4
<bullgard4> [Taylor_Roncancio(n=dood@c-67-165-62-95.hsd1.oh.comcast.net)] is annoying me with a unsolicited blinking private message: " All men should wear bras every day."
<nickrud> bullgard4 not in #ubuntu, so #freenode would be the right choice. They have better tools for chasing spammers around the channels
<bullgard4> nickrud: Good morning! Thank you for informing. I am hurrying to tell them.
<elky_work> the bra dude is a known moron
<elky_work> nuke at your own will
<elky_work> (directed at our ops)
<Pici> hes not in #ubuntu
<Pici> s/he/it/
<nickrud> I used to get his spam, but not anymore. I don't get any pm spam. elky_work how do I make sure I'm receiving pm's from unregistered? I think I am, but would like to be sure
<Pici> nickrud: umode +E
<elky_work> if you spot them in ubuntu channels, preemptively move him to elsewhere
<nickrud> Pici does that persist between sessions, or do I need to add it to my config?
<Pici> nickrud: you usually need to add it to your config
<nickrud> Pici thanks
<Pici> irssi has a setting for it, but I forget what it is
<elky_work> it'd be darn nice if we didnt have to keep resetting our modes each time we join
<elky_work> you'd think someone would think of umode persistance by now
<Pici> /set usermode in irssi
<elky_work> im referring to serverside
<Pici> Yeah, that would be nice too
<elky_work> like, how old is irc now?
<Flannel> three.
<nickrud> Pici good thing I did some checking, I wanted -E ;)
<ubottu> RequinB4 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Flannel> Wow... someone's lonely.
<elky_work> hmm?
<Flannel> #ubuntu someone spamming to play games on yahoo
<nickrud> FunnyLookinHat, one of my all time favorite nicks
<ubottu> In ubottu, rockenrola said: !icecast is icecast is free server software for streaming multimedia
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud I had a conversation with a guy at comicon that insisted that Jack_Sparrow on Ubuntu-irc was a bot..
<stdin> !scope > rockenrola
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow hah. What was the result of the conversation?
<Jack_Sparrow> He still thinks I am a bot..
<nickrud> gotta meet you. Look for that join line at the neck
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<Myrtti> can I put someone on ignore?
<Myrtti> is it horribly wrong?
<Myrtti> please, say no
<Myrtti> "yes, you can put him on ignore, no it's not horribly wrong"
<Flannel> Myrtti: no, I'll keep an eye on him
<Flannel> So, that'd be a "yes, no"
<Myrtti> he's been wrecking my nerves for the past month and more
<Myrtti> I've got a horrible kick itch on my finger
<Myrtti> /ignore -replies $nick PUBLIC
<Myrtti> AH, the silence
<mohi> hey
<Flannel> How can we help you mohi?
<mohi> ubottu left our channel (#ubuntu-ir) last night!
<ubottu> mohi: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<elky_work> Myrtti, who?
<Flannel> elky_work: ASUS
<Myrtti> elky_work: the person who abuses the letter u
<mohi> is anything wrong with ubottu?
<elky_work> Myrtti, which person who abuses the letter 'u'
<Myrtti> ^
<elky_work> mohi, nope, he probably just got confused about where he needed to go
<Myrtti> or the other option is that we're working on distributing the load on the bots more evenly
<elky_work> s/he/she/
<Gary> is the bot female then?
<mohi> elky_work: does he make up his mind? any chance for Persian friend in #ubuntu-ir ? ;)
<Myrtti> so perhaps you could get ubot5 or ubot3` to your channel
<Myrtti> Gary: yes
<mohi> oh! :D s/he/he-or-she
<elky_work> Myrtti, i dont think it matters which
<Gary> can I make a really bad joke?
<elky_work> Gary, no
<Myrtti> Gary: only in my PM with the risk of being poked
<mohi> s/friend/friends
<Gary> aww, it was not *that* bad
<elky_work> unless it's just about fembots?
<Myrtti> with the Pink Fluffy Pen of Poking™
<elky_work> Myrtti, i saw you and sabdfl in the logs, so funny
<elky_work> both times
<Myrtti> elky_work: :->
<elky_work> he wants a pink fluffy pen of poking, just like yours!
<Myrtti> was thinking of sending him mine, since I've got to methods of poking now
<elky_work> hehe
<Myrtti> purchased the British Correctional Learning Tool™ before leaving UK
<elky_work> haha
<Flannel> a switch?
<Flannel> or, a ruler?
<Gary> whats that then?
<Gary> or a cane?
<elky_work> the cane
<Myrtti> huge pencil with eraser on the other end
<elky_work> o.O
<Flannel> right, a switch
<Gary> oh, the huge ones, like half a meter long?
<Myrtti> http://www.flickr.com/photos/myrtti/2737231443/
<Myrtti> need to recharge my phone...
<Gary> I was using my mobile on 3g last night via bluetooth to my laptop till the battery died, it was fully charged, talk about using a lot of power
<mohi> :S who can send ubottu in #ubuntu-ir please?
<Myrtti> nalioth: poke
<Myrtti> jussi01: nudge
<Myrtti> technically I could send ubottu to #ubuntu-ir
<Myrtti> but I'd rather ask the owner of the bot is there a specific reason it didn't before doing it
<Myrtti> as I suspect there is
<mohi> ah! ok. sure. :)
<mohi> BTW, locobot_5 has not loged anything after 2nd of Aug
<Myrtti> mohi: yes, we know
<mohi> :)
<stdin> Myrtti: ubottu kept flooding off when joining because it was syncing ~50 channels, so some LoCo's got cut
<Myrtti> stdin: do we have any plans yet to distribute the load?
 * Myrtti considers launching ubott2
<bazhang> asus in ot posting some questionable stuff
<Flannel> Its... kosher.
<stdin> "plans", no. just the vague idea floating about
<Flannel> although, I was watching half hoping it wouldn't be.
<Myrtti> Flannel: I trust your judgement
<Myrtti> Flannel: say shoot, and he'll fly
<Flannel> I mean, its not really tasteful, but its not illegal
<Flannel> hmm, not tasteful, but.. intelligent
 * Flannel lerns his wurds.
<Myrtti> awwww
<bazhang> the new standard is outright criminality?
<Flannel> bazhang: illegal in the channel sense.
<bazhang> seems the coc was amended without my noticing
<Flannel> bazhang: There's nothing offensive about that... It's completely stupid, but not banned
<bazhang> I guess I need to read !guidelines and !coc again.
<Myrtti> stupidity is discouraged, but not banishable
<Myrtti> punishable, even
<Flannel> I'd tell my kids they couldn't watch it, because I don't want them to be idiots, but someone elses kids...
<bazhang> not the point.
<bazhang> standards are standards, in all ubuntu-related areas.
<Flannel> bazhang: What about that video do you think is against the guidelines?
<bazhang> Did we watch the same video?
<Flannel> the one with the dog?
<Flannel> bazhang: Have you ever had a dog?
<bazhang> Flannel, that is not at issue here, and beside the point (btw yes I have).
<Flannel> bazhang: It is part of the issue.  Dogs do that, sometimes all the time.
<Flannel> but again, what do you see as offensive about said video?
<bazhang> not to that degree, and not in that manner.
<Flannel> Alright, so, we call !coc on the dog... and kick him out of the channel.  That's not really what we're talking about though.
<bazhang> it's the whole carelessness towards others and the rules that is at issue here, really.
<Flannel> toilet humor, for the most part, isn't against the channel guidelines.  It's crude and I wish it didn't happen, but sometimes it does.
<bazhang> not a single video post.
<Flannel> He's a little reckless, yes, but not breaking any rules.  Probably a good candidate to do so in the future, but not that I saw currently.
<Flannel> I wasn't breathing down his neck, so I might've missed something though.
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<Myrtti> oh wow
<Myrtti> I just found a pizza in my microwave oven
<Myrtti> I wonder how long it has been there
<Myrtti> nice and dry... nomnomnom
<Flannel> in your microwave?  wow.
<Myrtti> well it is a combi thing
<Myrtti> with grill
<Flannel> Ah. So, someone else's pizza
<Flannel> No
<Myrtti> no, mine
<Flannel> yours
<Myrtti> quite tasty
<Flannel> combination microwave-something, not like... communal microwave
<Myrtti> dry and hard, but still has the nice pizzaish flavor
<Flannel> which, would be interesting.
<Flannel> Myrtti: So, how long has it been since you've microwaved something? (obviously that something would be said pizza)
<Myrtti> way more than a week
<Myrtti> well, time to get my microwaved espresso
<Flannel> Myrtti: Well, you'll get your penicillin one way or another I guess.
<Myrtti> well the grill heating system dries the pizza pretty well in the first place
<Myrtti> doesn't leave pizzas soggy and soft
<Myrtti> and this one doesn't have mildue on it - so
<Myrtti> nom - coffee
<Myrtti> oh lol
<bazhang> what's up with mu3en
<Flannel> Where?
<bazhang> in kubuntu
<bazhang> weird.
<jussi01> jpds: nudge
<bazhang> seems offensive to me.
<Myrtti> I find the discussion at -irc hilarious
<Myrtti> at it's current form atleast
<Myrtti> should I mention my own gender? opinions?
<Hobbsee> what is it?
<Myrtti> this is so funny
<bazhang> addressing females in ubuntu space seems questionable at best, given it was a new user and new to irc.
<Myrtti> apparently pressenter banned the other guy because the other commented that a girl did pole dancing
<Myrtti> which to me is hilarious
<Myrtti> as the channel in question is #ubuntu-pl
<Myrtti> so ... basically ROFL
<Myrtti> they're all pole dancers
<Myrtti> I'm sorry, am tired
<Myrtti> that is so damned funny!
<bazhang> ugh
<bazhang> terrible pun
<Myrtti> I know
<Myrtti> yet I can't stop giggling at it
<Myrtti> oy, my sides hurt
<bazhang> polska likely is not pole as in the dancing one
<Myrtti> yeah
 * bazhang tries to remember his Russian
 * Myrtti tries to get back to work
 * mohi wishes ubottu for #ubuntu-ir
<mohi> good luck and thanks
<Myrtti> oh, it was ir
<jpds> jussi01: poke.
<stdin> jpds: I think he wanted to ask you about putting ubot5 in #ubuntu-ir
 * stdin looks at -ircbots-team and looks silly
 * jpds hugs stdin 
<ubottu> In #kubuntu-offtopic, nuxil said:  !termal.. there is no such thing up here :p
 * Myrtti larts herself with ##politics
<nalioth> Myrtti: trying out new hip waders?
<Dave2> o_O
<Myrtti> I just read in the news that GWB is planning to plan some contraceptive methods because he and his administration believes human life starts on the moment of contraception and thus methods that prevent the tsygote from attaching to the lining of the uterus are methods of abortion, not contraceptives
<Myrtti> please feel free to assure me not everyone in US government are idiots.
<Myrtti> s/plan/ban/
 * Myrtti goes to rant in ##politics
<nalioth> Myrtti: you are aware it's no longer the civil version of #politics, right?
<Myrtti> whatever
<Myrtti> I just need to place to vent :-D
<nalioth> go for it
 * Mez sighs
<Mez> my phone isnt working
<Dave2> a
<nalioth>  /me calls Myrttis grandmother for an emergency cavy shipment . . . ( i think Myrtti may need them after wading around in the ##politics cesspool )
<Myrtti> nalioth: oh, you mean guineapigses grandmother ;-)
<Myrtti> (my granmas have passed away years ago)
<nalioth> whichever granny they're staying with   :)
<Myrtti> their granny :-P
<Myrtti> ie. my mom
<ubottu> DozedOnLinux called the ops in #ubuntu (﻿zorros suggesting bad)
<Pici> #politics was civil?
<nalioth> Pici: when #politics was open, ##politics was the civil political discussion channel
<Pici> nalioth: ah, I misread, nevermind.
<Myrtti> i see its a cesspool alright now
<Myrtti> mmm donuts
<nalioth> yes, #politics was closed and all the sewage flowed into ##politics
<nalioth> ##political-discussion is probably the channel you wanted to visit, Myrtti
<nalioth> as you see in ##politics, they are simply beyond reprehensible
<Pici> Theres no way to banforward these people to another network?
<Myrtti> mmm wonderful idea for developing the k-train
<nalioth> Pici: we could only wish
<nalioth> Myrtti: so long as they keep their filth in ##politics, they're safe.
<Myrtti> on related news http://www.funnyordie.com/videos/64ad536a6d
<bazhang> that the paris video?
<Myrtti> yup
<bazhang> that was hilarious
<ikonia> just watched it, quite ammusing
<ikonia> I wonder how many takes she needed to do that
<bazhang> just the one I bet.
<Myrtti> I bet she is as smart, most probably smarter than me and the blonde is just a public imagte
<Myrtti> image, even
<Myrtti> like my pinkness
<bazhang> smarter than the one she mocked for instance.
<Myrtti> most probably
<bazhang> may as well change ot into #poor-impulse-control
<bazhang> cf zaapiel and asus
<Myrtti> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0u6lCBnRoHQ :-P
 * Myrtti hides
<bazhang> he went too soon.
<Myrtti> oh yeah, on related news
<Myrtti> the Midsummer bonfire of the President of Finland is burnt today due to the family of seagulls leaving the small rock they had their nest on
<Myrtti> the bonfire was postponed by nearly two months
<bazhang> hehe
<elky> aww how sweet. you waited for the birdies to go and everything :Þ
<Myrtti> yeah ♥
<bazhang> got a live one in #ubuntu
<elky> i've pounced on those channel names
<elky> awwww, all the staffers seem to be /away :(
<elky> i was going to ask how the heck to forward channels
<Mez> elky, poke Dave2 - he's usually around at work - but set as away
<elky> Mez, i was going to harrass an in-house staffer, not an external one
<Dave2> moed +if #chanensl
<Mez> elky, ?
<Dave2> except typed by soemoene who isn't trying hardf to not fall asleep
<Mez> elky, see, Dave2 rocks ;)
<elky> Dave2, i fail that then
 * Mez hands Dave2 some pro plus and a couple of cans of relentless
<Myrtti> Dave2: are you also one of those who get violently ill with coffee?
<Dave2> elky: ear in mind that if you're on the +I list you won't be affected
<Mez> Dave2, ear in mind? that's gotta hurt
<Dave2> also the channel msut exist to be able to forward to it
<elky> question 2, Dave2, what's the generic network trashpit channel? ##unavailable?
<Mez> let me just listen to your frontal lobe...
<Mez> elky, ##politics :D
<elky> Mez, not scumpit
<Dave2> i think so, i'd double check with someone else firswt though
<Mez> elky, oh, #ubuntu-offtopic then
<elky> Mez, ha ha.
<elky> i am so not forwarding #ubuntu-swear to there
<Mez> :)
<elky> right, someone wanna test -wtf and -swear
<Mez> swear worked, wtf didnt
<Myrtti> oy
<elky> what did i do then :(
<elky> oooh, i knwo
<elky> i parted and rejoined there... but i never registered it
<elky> whups
<bazhang> tried to tab complete mornin<tab>
<bazhang> clearly time for dinner :)
<nalioth> elky: ##unavailable is where we point all off topic channels.  forwarding to ##politics might be grounds for heavy punishment  :P
<elky> nalioth, didnt do so
<Myrtti> CAPITAL punishment
<Myrtti> :-P
<elky> right, now im not being distracted, register time...
<Pici> Myrtti: wouldn't that be PUNISHMENT?
<elky> nalioth, unless you want to do the honors since i'd have to spend the next few hours searching for the council nick password
<Pici> Myrtti: May I ask what that was for? I dont see anything in my lastlog for that address.
<Myrtti> preventive banforward
<Myrtti> he popped in to -women, pasted a referrer link junk, parted
<Pici> Ah.
<Myrtti> bwain impwores! bwain impwores! HALP HALP
 * Myrtti cries
<Pici> is this about knokorer?
<Myrtti> I wish
 * Myrtti bangs her head on wall
<Myrtti> I need another kind of !prayer
<ikonia> living on a prayer ?
 * Myrtti notes her ignore is leaking as the fool changed his nick
<jpds> Have to love that power lead.
<Myrtti> did all ipv6 servers netsplit?
<ikonia> does anyone know timberwold ? as in the user
<Myrtti> mmmmm bliss...
<Pici> timberwold?
<ikonia> not to worry, he's not in this channel
<ikonia> I got a PM, thought it was someone from #ubuntu but it wasn't
<bazhang> dont see him
<ikonia> nah, he's not in ubuntu
<bazhang> aha
<ikonia> looks like he's logged off too
<Mez> w00 - lovely spam "download the latest internet explorer" - linking to a dialer disguised as a porn video...
<Myrtti> do you get those very often?
<Myrtti> I get lots of cialis and viagra ads.
<Myrtti> they're nice.
<Pici> fyi; 11:02:45 <agy> I have placed wiki.ubuntu.com in read-only mode. Maintenance should take approximately 90 minutes to complete.
 * Myrtti sighs
<jpds> Does anyone know how I can change Alt-<Arrow key> so it doesn't change the tty?
 * Myrtti squeals http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1041961/Winning-whisker-Will-athletes-match-Olym-pig-sporting-stars.html
 * Dave2 goes "ARGH" at "dailymail.co.uk"
<Myrtti> GUINEA PIGSES
<Myrtti> pigseeeehhh
<Pici> :O
<Myrtti> PIGSEH!
<Pici> odd
<Myrtti> wb jussi01
<jussi01> mrgh
<jussi01> thanks Myrtti
<jussi01> stupid client
<Myrtti> jussi01: you ate the grumble cookie?
<jussi01> no, I ate about 6
 * Myrtti gives jussi01 and Tuhina a plate full of lactoseless milk
<Myrtti> jussi01: lol
<Myrtti> GRUMBLE cookie
<Myrtti> jussi01: ärrinmurrinpipari
<jussi01> someone pacifiy me with a jaiku plasmoid
<jussi01> and a terminal one
<Myrtti> poke someone to compile you the jaikucmdline from haskell
<Myrtti> I couldn't do it
<Myrtti> something about old ghc
 * Myrtti sighs
<Myrtti> just so you know, I've got *!n=umakant@221.128.* and all replies to him on ignore on -offtopic
<Myrtti> I just couldn't take it anymore
<seisen> anybody from the IRC council available right now or in a few.....
<jussi01> seisen: Im not IRC council - but I am an op in many places - can I help with something?
<Pici> seisen: Is it something that the rest of us can help you with, or do you specifically need a council member?
<seisen> I need somebody from the IRC council
 * Myrtti raises an eyebrow
<Myrtti> elky, PriceChild, nalioth *poit*
 * jussi01 raises 2 eyebrows
 * Seeker` sees jussi01's 2 eyebrows and raises 4 eyebrows
<ikonia> call
<jussi01> rofl
<jussi01> Im out - only got 2
 * Myrtti shrugs
<jussi01> heh... right...
<bazhang> seisen, how may we help you
<jussi01> bazhang: read up...
<bazhang> why ask in here?
<Myrtti> is there a better place?
<jussi01> bazhang: cause this is the place to ask?
<bazhang> curiouser and curiouser
<seisen> should I just send an email to irc council mailing list?
<jussi01> seisen: that is a good way to get to them, yes - if it isnt urgent
<Myrtti> well that might be one way to contact the council
<bazhang> seisen, you are of course welcome to wait if it is urgent
<seisen> its not really urgent
<seisen> I just didn't know which route would be easier
<jussi01> seisen: I ask once again - are you certain none of us can help you with it?
<seisen> yes, its about my cloak that I lost, only the irc council can give it back to me
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, Paddy_EIRE said: !fud is Please do not fall prey to or spread FUD (fear uncertainty and doubt) it is not welcome here!  Please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<bazhang> hi Paddy_EIRE
<Paddy_EIRE> hey man
<Paddy_EIRE> brb... gotta get smokes
<jussi01> !fud is Please do not fall prey to or spread FUD (fear uncertainty and doubt) it is not welcome here!  Please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<ubottu> I'll remember that, jussi01
<jussi01> !fud
<ubottu> fud is Please do not fall prey to or spread FUD (fear uncertainty and doubt) it is not welcome here!  Please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<Myrtti> missing a comma
<jussi01> !no fud is <reply>Please do not fall prey to, or spread FUD (fear uncertainty and doubt) - it is not welcome here!  Please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<ubottu> I'll remember that jussi01
<Myrtti> !fud ~= /fear uncertainity/fear, uncertainity/
<ubottu> Nothing changed there
<jussi01> that doiesnt seem right
<Myrtti> !fud ~= /fear uncertainty/fear, uncertainty/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Myrtti
<jussi01> !fud
<ubottu> Please do not fall prey to, or spread FUD (fear, uncertainty and doubt) - it is not welcome here!  Please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<Myrtti> now I totally forgot what I was doing
<Myrtti> right.
<seisen> I gotta go so I will just send an email to the mailing list, thanks anyway
<ubottu> unop called the ops in #ubuntu ()
 * ompaul looks about and pokes mr mneptok 
<ompaul> long lag stuff
 * Myrtti pokes ompaul
<ompaul> my Myrtti
<ompaul> hi Myrtti
<Myrtti> :-)
<jussio1> Myrtti: http://imagebin.ca/view/S2_1tLj.html
<Myrtti> button nose
<jussio1> :D
<Flannel> That echidna is eyes that graphics card rather hungrily.
<jussio1> its a Hedgehog...
<Flannel> mmm, thats a hdegehog isnt it
<Flannel> yes.
<Flannel> well, the tasty graphics card still stands.
<jussio1> hehe
<Flannel> better watch your PCBs carefully.
<jussio1> Flannel: I was more thinking Hedgie vs mouse :D
<PriceChild> jussio1: stdin: Caught up on -meeting earlier... did either of you take a look at ubottu's time wrt the fridge schedule?
<Flannel> PriceChild: I think I heard it was taken care of...
<Flannel> I might've made it up though
<PriceChild> jussi01: ^ (incase you've suddenly switched clients)
<PriceChild> Flannel: ah cool, no harm in checking though.
<jussio1> PriceChild: yeah - im just going to read the log
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, SNuxoll said: Ubottu: where false is true, and true is false
<PriceChild> jussio1: yeah you fixed it, or yeah, you're going to take a look at it?
<PriceChild> Basically, fridge is correct, but ubottu is an hour late.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, recon said: !test =~ s/Im/I'm/
<jussio1> PriceChild: as in, havent read log yet
<PriceChild> Ah ok, well the above is all you need 8-).
<PriceChild> Thanks!
<jussio1> PriceChild: no probs - will look into it.
<ikonia> Jack_Sparrow: sorry, I didn't see him
<Jack_Sparrow> Sure..
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<jpds> stdin: Can you please commit ubottu's lastest changes to LP (the > please see message thing), so I can bzr pull them? Cheers.
<ikonia> ompaul: they are all coming in from arch to troll
<ikonia> I've got one in pm
<ompaul> ack
<ikonia> ok - so the whole of archlinux-offtopic are discussing how to troll the #ubuntu channel
<ikonia> trying to get hold of an opper in #archlinux-offtopic
<ompaul> !staff ^^ what do you make of that
 * PriceChild pon
<ubottu> ompaul: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<PriceChild> ders whether to join
<ikonia> PriceChild: please do - they think it's funny
<ikonia> I'm taking a kicking
<ompaul> PriceChild, I think you are obligated :)
<ikonia> no ops awake so they think they can do what they want
<PriceChild> they're trolling #ubuntu?
<ompaul> yeap
<ompaul> we have had two so far
<ompaul> bavardage sykopomp so far
<ikonia> there is another lurking
<ikonia> he was discussing what to do
<ompaul> and I am ready for him
<ompaul>   / her
<ikonia> him
<jussi01> yay for bot fights... hehe
<ikonia> PriceChild: your entrance appears to have changed the tone of that room
<ikonia> funny
<ompaul> strange how that works
<ompaul> PriceChild, ;-)
<ikonia> skypoops was Mr Big about it before a staff cloak entered
<ikonia> "ooh I'm so scared of freenode" etc etc "scrared of our ops etc etc"
<ikonia> now he's nice as pie, how odd
<ikonia> ooh now he's be-littleing PriceChild's freenode poisition,
<ikonia> he has grone balls again
<ompaul> if you are going to be a troll don't be a stupid one
<ompaul> arrrrr
<ompaul> and if none of the rest of ye picked up on that shame on ye ;-)
<Jack_Sparrow> arrrrrgh
<ompaul> note the ;-)
<ompaul> that was a special one :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Just got back to the channel.. miss anything fun
<ompaul> not really a couple of wannabes
<ompaul> wannabeoutahere
<ompaul> that kind
<Jack_Sparrow> ah
<Jack_Sparrow> We got to meet the actors from torchwood.  the head guy is kinda cool, talked to him for half an hour
<ikonia> Jack_Sparrow: torchwood is uk based ?
<Jack_Sparrow> yep
<ikonia> Jack_Sparrow: I thought you where stateside
<Jack_Sparrow> I am
<ompaul> implication they are on tour?
<Jack_Sparrow> Comic-con in San Diego
<ikonia> ah
<Jack_Sparrow> He was just sitting signing autographs only three people there the whole time.
<Jack_Sparrow> three chatting with him, but were waiting to get autographs of others
<Jack_Sparrow> No signs no banners, just sitting at a desk in one of the booths
<tonyyarusso> I wonder if we have UDS stats to go alongside this - http://www.leftmind.net/random/linuxbloat.jpg
<Jack_Sparrow> tonyyarusso that is wrong on so many levels
<tonyyarusso> such as?
<ompaul> this one?
 * ompaul grins
<Jack_Sparrow> tonyyarusso I wear xxl - xl    xx large, x - long
 * tonyyarusso is halfway between small and medium for most
<Jack_Sparrow> Messing up our data eh
<soundray> That link behind the dualhead factoid is terribly unhelpful for Ubuntu
<soundray> I'd write a wiki page if I could wrap my head around xrandr, xinerama, twinview and everything...
<soundray> But having no factoid is better than having this one
<soundray> !dualhead
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<Myrtti> good night everyone
<ompaul> night Myrtti
#ubuntu-ops 2008-08-07
<gouki> #ubuntu-ps3 belongs to Ubuntu IRC council. I was wondering if someone could set guard on the server (chanserv).
<Pici> ♥  new !test factoid
<nickrud> !test
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<nickrud> It should only say that on a second invocation shortly after the first :)
<Pici> Okay, you update the encyclopedia code to do that then
 * nickrud wanders away, whistling
<bazhang> was just testing for a response from kevin0's chanbot3 (now parted)
<elky_work> who's what?
<elky_work> !pony
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pony
<elky_work> :(
<bazhang> chanbot3] (n=kevin@unaffiliated/kevino/bot/chanbot): Kevin Ouellette
<bazhang> that one ^^
<nickrud> !pony is <reply> I'm the thing elky wants but elky can't have :)
<ubottu> I'll remember that, nickrud
<Hobbsee> @pong
<Hobbsee> @pony
<Hobbsee> aww
<nickrud> !pony
<ubottu> I'm the thing elky wants but elky can't have :)
<elky_work> :( ++
<bazhang> ruh roh
<bazhang> the bot just remembered something when I piped !install to a user
<bazhang> !install | ^Daisy^ here is the answer do some reading
<ubottu> But install | ^daisy^ here already means something else!
<bazhang> !forget install | ^Daisy^ here is the answer do some reading
<nickrud> !forget install | ^Daisy^ here
<ubottu> I know nothing about install | ^Daisy^ here is the answer do some reading yet, bazhang
<nickrud> bazhang you broke the bot!!!
<ubottu> I know nothing about install | ^Daisy^ here yet, nickrud
<bazhang> urp
 * nalioth cues up the music from The Benny Hill Show
<nickrud> don't use is in a pipe bazhang . I've had to delete more than a few of those
<bazhang> nickrud, okay thanks
<nickrud> !install | ^Daisy^ here
<ubottu> ^Daisy^ here: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<nickrud> !forget ^Daisy^ here
<ubottu> I know nothing about ^Daisy^ here yet, nickrud
<nickrud> gargle
<bazhang> !forget !install | ^Daisy^ here is the answer do some reading
<ubottu> I know nothing about !install | ^Daisy^ here is the answer do some reading yet, bazhang
<nickrud> oh, crap I am blind. It's already gone ;)
<bazhang> hope so
<bazhang> seems to have quieted daisy though :)
<bazhang> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<bazhang> !-install
<ubottu> install aliases: nocdinstall - added by Seveas on 2006-06-18 00:40:32 - last edited by nixternal on 2008-03-20 01:28:56
<bazhang> wow lag
<bazhang> nickrude :)
<nickrud> heh. That actually used to be my nick. Just finally changed it at the nytimes, someone else's use of nickrud finally expired
<bazhang> haha
<nickrud> that was the last remaining nickrude. I used that at the times for something like 10 years ;)
<bazhang> :)
<bazhang> <kane> I use neighbors wireless <--this is approved?
<bazhang> !wardriving
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wardriving
<nickrud> bazhang unless he says he's leaching, I'm assuming he has permission.
<bazhang> nickrud, very grey area imo
<nickrud> I've had permission to do that, and I've given it
<nalioth> the US considers open wireless points to be "freely available"
<nalioth> it's when you crack your neighbors wpa/etc that you are 'crashing the party'
<bazhang> seriously doubt he has permission at this point
<bazhang> depends on the locale as far as freely available
<bazhang> not all states approve.
<nalioth> we're not here to enforce the law.  we're here to keep #ubuntu on topic
<bazhang> wonder if ubuntu irc has official ties to ubuntu canonical.
<bazhang> if so, then the !piracy makes sense.
 * nalioth blinks.
<nalioth> bazhang: yes.
<nickrud> makes sense even if not. But, many tools that can be used for illegal purposes can be used for legal ones. And I'm not going to go around assuming that everyone is automatically using them for illegal purposes.
<bazhang> nalioth, does not the piracy factoid tie into legal issues?
<bazhang> or is that more a general freenode policy
<nalioth> no. it ties into "keeping #ubuntu on topic"
<Pici> Right. #ubuntu is not for teaching you how to crack your neighbors wireless. If you can't get connected to 'a wireless access point' then we can help.
<bazhang> iirc that factoid is used in ot as well.
<bazhang> ie piracy is not permitted in any ubuntu channel (that is talk of it)
<nalioth> illegal activity discussion is off topic on the whole network
<bazhang> aha so a freenode policy then.
<nickrud> yet what reason do we have to believe the guy was illegally accessing an access point? He simply said he was using his neighbors. Is that sufficient reason for us to refuse help?
<bazhang> just wanted to be sure of the policy with respect to that
<bazhang> cracking wep/wpa not okay; accessing open okay
<bazhang> is that right?
<Pici> yes
<bazhang> thanks Pici
<Pici> Along the same lines, if someone is asking how to mount an iso, unless the origin of the iso is needed for continuing to support, I dont ask where it comes from.
<bazhang> http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20080103-the-ethics-of-stealing-a-wifi-connection.html  this seems to settle it
<bazhang> right; I got hit with a cluebat on that one last week.
<Pici> ;)
<bazhang> see the channel asus is promoting in -ot?
<bazhang> is that now part of the ubuntu family?
<Flannel> bazhang: No.
<Flannel> a PM to let him know is probably the best recourse
<nalioth> +1  ( it is rude at best, spam at worst )
<bazhang> feel free Flannel
<Flannel> especially since its 8 minutes after the fact
<Flannel> bazhang: I just glanced in, I'm at work, don't have time for a conversation.
<Flannel> but, if you don't want to, I'll mention it to him
<bazhang> he would be, how shall we say, less receptive to a PM from yours truly
<Flannel> Im on it
<Flannel> alright
<elky_work> someone want to tell me what channel was he promoting in PM?
<elky_work> oh dear
<bazhang> yup
<Flannel> mentioned it, he said fine.  with some odd tab characters.  but he acknowledged.
<elky_work> did it look like an innocent mistake, or a deliberate thing?
<bazhang> the 2nd
<Flannel> It was probably nescience
<elky_work> i wonder if the owner of said channel has anything to do with it
<nalioth> i doubt it.
<Pici> I've asked him to not advertise  other channels in -ot previously
<elky_work> Pici, the same other channel?
<bazhang> he seems to comply with such requests, then forgets a moment later.
<nalioth> ban for spam
<bazhang> ie within 5 minutes
<elky_work> did he do it again?
<Pici> elky_work: yes
<Flannel> in which channel?
 * Flannel must be blind today.
<Pici> elky_work: I mean 'yes it was that channel', not 'yes he just did it again right now'
<nalioth> ban for spam
<elky_work> nalioth, you're just as capable of acting as we are
<nalioth> i don't see it, since the initial usage
<elky_work> but then you will have to go though the 'you ops are inconsistant, the other guy said...' dance
<bazhang> I will happily comply for the price of a burger next Tuesday
<Flannel> ops are inconsistant, thats just a fact; but that doesn't mean you can go run to mom when dad says no.
<elky_work> Flannel, the problem is they can in so much as they can try. succeeding in getting their way is usually elusive, however they do still succeed in wasting our time. the wastage of time is the problem more than their attempt at subverting the decision
<Flannel> elky_work: yeah, but the onyl way to mitigate that is through copious comments on BT, both for bans and warnings/etc.
<elky_work> Flannel, the time wastage will *always* occur. we rather avoid banning people from here if possible. some time-sinks leave us no choice, but the problem is establishing their status *first*
<Flannel> hmm.  nevermind.  misread, but BT comments are a way to get rid of slipping through cracks.
<Flannel> Even though that still is a waste of time
<elky_work> since none of us are psychic yet...
<elky_work> nalioth, hurry up and learn psychichness :P
<Flannel> elky_work: I believe the new generation of ubotu is working on that.
<elky_work> haha
 * nalioth is pretty precognitive, some times
<elky_work> comparing 'lines spoken in -ops' to the trusted list?
 * nalioth blinks
<elky_work> that would be an interesting experiment...
<elky_work> where trusted list is everyone here + /ubuntu/member/*
<elky_work> (i mean here now)
<bazhang> :(
<elky_work> bazhang, hmm?
<Flannel> elky_work: I meant the ESP part.
<Flannel> but, some form of corpus analysis might be feasible as well.
<bazhang> not an ubuntu member :(
<elky_work> bazhang, read the part *before*  the +
<nickrud> bazhang but you're 'here'
<bazhang> ok :)
 * nickrud is not sure all /members should be on that list ;)
<elky_work> Flannel, that should be doable with current logs and a list
<elky_work> nickrud, probably true, but most /members dont bother with this channel
<elky_work> most expect that as the custodians of the channels, we will make everything work, and if it doesnt, a quick in-prompt-out routine works fine in 99% of cases.
<elky_work> most members trust us. the few who don't, tend to not trust many people at all anyway
<bazhang> ^daisy^
<elky_work> o.O
<elky_work> password fail?
<nalioth> elky_work: scroll up
<elky_work> i still dont get it
<bazhang> she was <insert suitable verb here> about why ubuntu didnt use a cd or dvd installer; now it is 'why is ubuntu broken' type questions
<nickrud> hm, missed the first. A slow troll?
<elky_work> oh, i thought you meant immediate scrollback
<bazhang> very slow
<nalioth> elky_work: ^daisy^ has been the source of some excitment this evening
<bazhang> that was the one I broke the bot on
<elky_work> i'm kinda flitting back between coding and this, not really having the time to read scrollback
<bazhang> hilarity more like it
<elky_work> also the net has been kaput'ing and i only have bip giving me 100lines scrollback on rejoin
<nickrud> she's(?) mildly annoying, no more. Wish we had that 1 hr ban
<bazhang> haha
<elky_work> well, it's a bip-wide default... and you can see how many chans elky is in
<ubot3> In #ubuntuforums-beginners, BLTicklemonster said: !BLT is an idiot
<elky_work> more than 100 lines x that is a slooooow sync
<elky_work> !BLT is a sandwich.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, elky_work said: !BLT is a sandwich.
<elky_work> that should confuse him
<elky_work> oh bah
<nickrud> hahahahahhaah
<nickrud> !pony
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pony
<nickrud> dang, now you're not even close ;(
<nickrud> bazhang no time for im, yet you're here as much as we all are?!?
<bazhang> nickrud, IM is just one on one; better to have one on 1500 :)
<Flannel> daisy was mildly standoffish earlier too, re: sudo/root
<bazhang> intentionally obtuse imo; like 'I dont understand, what do you mean installer?'
<Flannel> Had she not stopped earlier, after getting a good portion of our regulars up in arms over root, I was going to remove her, but she stopped completely
<nickrud> maybe esp is real
<bazhang> it is.
 * nickrud dares bazhang to read his mind
 * bazhang is scared what lurks within
<nickrud> cowards, all mind readers are cowards
<Flannel> nickrud: Or they know better.
<nickrud> Flannel true. It would be foolish to let my mind overpower theirs
<ubot3> In #ubuntuforums-beginners, m_newton said: !blard is <action> BLARRRRRRRG!!!!
<ubot3> In #ubuntuforums-beginners, m_newton said: !blarg is <action> BLARRRRRRRG!!!!
<nickrud> I'm sometimes tempted to see what all goes on in that channel :)
<bazhang> nickrud, sounds like a dare.
<nickrud> my mind is open :)
<Flannel> nickrud: I think he was referring to the channel, not your mind.
<nickrud> I can be intentionally obtuse at times
<bazhang> arg miesco
<Flannel> nickrud: unmount is jargon at least, since its used as a word in the man page.
<bazhang> unmount is a word
<Flannel> bazhang: technically no
<Flannel> http://dictionary.reference.com/search?q=unmount&x=0&y=0
<nickrud> jargon, yes, try checking for unmount in a dictionary
<bazhang> ooh a dictionary :)
<Flannel> nickrud: jargon counts as words as far as I'm concerned
<bazhang> my gut feeling is that it is :)
<nickrud> Flannel a true geek speaks :) I use it also. That will make it a word, in the long run
<nickrud> speaking of words, did you hear about the guy that read the OED cover to last cover?
<Flannel> certainly more of a word than some of the crap they've been adding to the dictionary in recent years
<bazhang> miesco is spiralling ot however as we debate this
<nickrud> Flannel you have ops in offtopic?
<Flannel> nickrud: Unfortunately no
<ubot3> In #ubuntuforums-beginners, m_newton said: !blarg is <action> BLARRRRRRRG!!!!
<nickrud> some additional ops are needed there
<Flannel> nickrud: yes, thats been mentioned
<m_newton> hello
<Flannel> m_newton: BLARRRRRRG
<nickrud> m_newton and no, we won't make those factoids ;)
<Flannel> !!!!
<m_newton> sry
<m_newton> i forgot this channels id
<m_newton> so i decided to do this
<m_newton> :]
<nickrud> lol, m_newton we were discussing how much fun you all were having
<m_newton> anyway... i wanted to further my understanding of the encyclopedia plugin on supybot [ubot3 and ubottu]
<nalioth> m_newton: #ubuntu-ircbots-team
<nickrud> m_newton you might have better luck in #supybot . The people that run the bots for us aren't around right now
<nalioth> or that
<nickrud> or that
<m_newton> nope.... everyone is dead there
<m_newton> thanks!!
<m_newton> dead in supybot
<nalioth> web documentation?
<m_newton> where?
<m_newton> i cant find it for the encyclopedia plugin
<nalioth> well, i have no idea ( and this isn't the place to ask )
<nalioth> you'll have to wait for somoene to wake up in the aforementioned two channels
<Flannel> Mmmm.  Mieso gets a ban in ubuntu
<ikonia> is BT online ?
<Myrtti> bt?
<ikonia> ban tracker
<ikonia> I think it is
<Myrtti> atleast I did manage to login to it
<ikonia> I think some uk networks are having routing issues
<Flannel> looks good to me
<ikonia> Flannel: you uk based ?
<Flannel> ikonia: I am not.
<ikonia> ah ok
<dmseg> hey, guys someone just sent an e-mail to me syaing he saw me on irc how on earth is it possible to get an e-mail form a nick? and iam i in the mailing lists (how do i find out)
<ikonia> dmseg: pardon ?
<ikonia> dmseg: you have been told many times #ubuntu-ops is not irc/freenode help
<ikonia> dmseg: your email address is stored in nickserv's info on you
<dmseg> ikonia: why does he know my e-mail id saying that someone gave it to him ?? (is this spam?)
<Myrtti> I've got no idea what is going on again
<ikonia> dmseg: #ubuntu-ops is not freenode help
<ikonia> dmseg: do you have an #ubuntu issue to discuss ?
<dmseg>  ikonia: iam sorry to disturb you sorry i'll leave just saying that hope no one is giving my e-mail id in #ubuntu ill check logs for that thankyou for your perscious time
<ikonia> dmseg: no one is giving email addresses out
<ikonia> dmseg: I've told you it's stored in nickserv
<dmseg>  ikonia: please read my psot again rather than agrguing with me (which is meanng less)
<ikonia> dmseg: you have hidemail set on your nickserv account so no-one should be able to get it - and the fact that you know to set hidemail suggests you know what your doing
<dmseg> better thankyou
<Myrtti> if someone is mailing you, they've not gotten the email address from the freenode
<ikonia> dmseg: this is not an ubuntu issues so I'd request you leave the channel please.
<dmseg> Myrtti: ok sorry
<Myrtti> if they've gotten it from IRC, you've given it yourself to either a channel or a specific person
<ikonia> dmseg: if you have an issue with freenode you know where to take it
<Myrtti> anyway, as ikonia said, this is not #ubuntu irc channel issue
<dmseg> ikonia: sorry ill leave and please get some manners to talk thankyou
<Myrtti> should I remind him that he came with an accusing attitude? ... ah, wont bother.
<ikonia> I'm getting very tired of this guy - I'm now getting pretty close to believing he's just out to troll
<ikonia> it's getting a bit tiresome with him
<Flannel> That reminds me... I should grep the logs for my email account
<Flannel> since... everyone gives it out all the time.
 * Flannel doesn't want anyone to know he's mrsocool93@imsocool.com
<ikonia> Flannel: the fact that he had hidemail set suggestes he knew exactly what he was doing
<Flannel> I agree
<Flannel> er, isn't hidemail default though?
<ikonia> Flannel: the fact that he's a know thorn in the side asking random questions
<Dave2> hidemail is default
<Flannel> yeah, hidemail is default
<ikonia> Dave2: my mail is displayed and I didn't unset hidemail
<ikonia> ahhh
<ikonia> its seen to me
<Flannel> right
<ikonia> I can obviously see myself
<ikonia> yes, that didn't click
 * Myrtti tossles Dave2's hair
<ikonia> maybe not a sinister as I first thought
<Dave2> :o
<Myrtti> you're so cute when you talk technical instead of goats.
<Dave2> ikonia: also, I believe we imported old preferences into the new nickserv DB, so people who registered before wouldn't have hidemail if they didn't have their e-mail address hidden. I'm not titally sure about that, though.
<Dave2> er, totally
<ikonia> Dave2: that would make sense
<Dave2> Well, I don't have hidemail, and my e-mail address wasn't hidden before services migration, so that pretty much settles that.
<Dave2> (And why do I keep typing hidemale?)
<gnomefreak> hidemail?
<gnomefreak> oh its not an email its a community type thing
<Dave2> hidemail is the nickserv flag that hides your e-mail address from others.
<Myrtti> for crying out loud
<Myrtti> that person always slips past my ignore
 * gnomefreak looking at hushmail
 * Myrtti growls
<gnomefreak> im looking for 1 more email
<paniq> hi, i have trouble creating an account in the ubuntu wiki - after signing in at launchpad, the redirect fails
<paniq> seems the wiki is broken
<Flannel> Sorry paniq, misread your question.
<Flannel> paniq: you're talking about help.ubuntu.com, right?
<paniq> oops.
<paniq> no
<Flannel> wiki.ubuntu.com?
<paniq> yes
 * Flannel didn't think w.u.c was using openID yet
<Flannel> Oh... thats... new.
<paniq> i was about to add some tracks of mine to the showcase :)
<Flannel> paniq: you get redirected (after clicking a few times) to launchpad, right?
<paniq> yes
<paniq> and on launchpad it says its going to forward my credentials if i say "sign in"
<paniq> but then it waits for a reply from wiki.ubuntu.com
<Flannel> paniq: file a bug at launchpad
<paniq> and it never replies, until i get a timeout for a request that goes like "http://wiki.ubuntu.com?"
<Flannel> paniq: mine works, if I wait long enough
<paniq> ok
<paniq> i could try again then.
<paniq> oh, it works now.
<paniq> thank you anyway :)
 * elky looks at the above two lines and raises an eyebrow
 * jussi01 hugs elky
 * jpds looks at ubot5 messages and raises an eyebrow: "INFO 2008-08-07T11:06:21 Not replying to zzzzzz, not a command." ?!?
<elky> whos bot is ubot5?
<jpds> Mine.
<elky> k
<elky> whose is ubot4 then?
<elky> i assume there is one
<jpds> I think no0tic had his named like that.
<elky> ok. just making sure they're run by trusteds
<elky> speaking of, have we had our daily wannabe-hero in -irc yet?
<Myrtti> I was thinking of renaming my copy of ubott2 to fembot :-D
<Myrtti> but I think I wont
<jussi01> elky: who is that?
<elky> Myrtti, although you could start another instance and we can sit back with popcorn and watch the alerts as guys try crack onto it
<elky> jussi01, randoms
<Myrtti> elky: MWHAHAHAHA
<jussi01> oh
<Myrtti> aah that would be hilarious
<elky> but we wont
<Myrtti> no, we wont
<Myrtti> :->
<elky> hmm... i think we've found tonight's comic though
<Pici> heh
<Mez> what'd I miss?
<Pici> nothing?
<Dave2> ac
<Dave2> err
<PriceChild> could someone message me the chann asus was spammming  please
 * Myrtti sighs
 * Pici waves to Myrtti 
<Mez> argh crap
<Mez> I BET that my email isnt coming down the line
 * Mez goes and slaps fetchmail
 * Dave2 hands Mez a copy of getmail.
 * Mez shrugs
 * Mez has never used it
<Mez> fetchmail just works for me, though it dies once every 4-8 months or so
<Mez> is anything ever getting done about ubottu?
<Mez> Canonical are quite happy to host it ...
<jpds> Mez: Last I remember was the mnep.tok was going to speak to sabdfl and jono about it.
<Myrtti> hullo
<Pici> Howdy
<elky> Myrtti, http://www.twobeanmix.com/comics/femme-fatale/
<Myrtti> that is so...
<Myrtti> it.
 * elky huggles Myrtti
<Myrtti> should I laugh or cry?
 * Pici is ashamed to be associated with that gender
<elky> yeah, im not sure either
<Myrtti> though
<Myrtti> I believe nowadays those pics plz requests are more out of habit and joke
<Pici> Its a pretty stupid joke.
<elky> whups i spot a spelling mistake
<elky> Myrtti, for some, yes, for others it's genuine. still makes you feel the same no matter what
<elky> since you cannot tell which is what
<Myrtti> yeah
<elky> there we go. fixededed
<Pici> Did you mockup the responses there, or are those real?
<elky> the irssi stuff is all mockup
<Pici> Its sad that I have to ask.
<elky> but... the responses are not entirely original, no
<elky> Pici, you shouldnt be ashamed, you should be proud that you're not one of them
<elky> less depressing that way, i'm told
<Pici> elky: heh
<elky> riiight, well it's past midnight and i get up for work in just over 6 hrs
<elky> ninite
<Mez> jpds, last time I remember, I spoke to sabdfl, and he said they were happy to host it, and to get someone to coordinate with James
<Mez> elky, cool comic
<Mez> *bookmarks*
<m_newton> um...
<m_newton> i cant add to my own encyclopedia
<Myrtti> m_newton: so do you have anything else related to #ubuntu channels?
<Myrtti> now that you're on #ubuntu-ircbots-team ...
<m_newton> well not ubuntu channel
<m_newton> more of #ubuntuforums-beginners
<m_newton> i want to add my bot to that channel
<m_newton> but i also want to be able to add my own factoids
<m_newton> so how do i configure it so i can do that?
<m_newton> never mind... thanks though
<ikonia> eyes on "googlesupport" came in as Linuxquestions (linux website) then changed to GoogleCA, then channged to GoogleSupport
<bazhang> whats with chanbot2-->chanbot3-->kevin0?
<Pici> hes registering a bot's nick in #freenode
<bazhang> aha
<bazhang> quite a few users are reporting the bra ads for men and others still, just a fyi
<Pici> *sigh*
<bazhang> sk8terlenny and jimdiamond seem to be the culp-bots in this case
<bazhang> told them to go to #freenode of course
<Myrtti> good
<nalioth> bazhang: time stamps?  that person was klined earlier
<bazhang> nalioth, approx 2 hours ago
<nalioth> long been klined
 * Myrtti yawns
 * Pricey waves
<Pici> Hi!
<Pici> At work?
<Pricey> Lost signal earlier then locked sim then had to back to work but a belated thanks for the pm pici
<Pici> Pricey: No problem
<PriceChild> teething problems...
<bazhang> yay
<Myrtti> ooh, didn't ping timeout
<PriceChild> Why do the interesting problems always arise in the last 10 minutes
<Myrtti> because they wouldn't be intresting if they arose earlier
<PriceChild> no they would
<PriceChild> but then there would be time to do them properly
<ubottu> bastid_raZor called the ops in #ubuntu (kendor1967)
<Gary> what a nice fellow
<ikonia> having a hard time ?
<ikonia> banning yourself ?
<PriceChild> I was just quickly curious.
<ikonia> very quick it seems
<smallfoot-> Greetings
<smallfoot-> I would like to be unbanned from the #ubuntu, #ubuntu+1, and #ubuntu-offtopic channel. Please.
<PriceChild> smallfoot-: so, its been two days, what has changed?
<smallfoot-> Everything, I am completely new man. Everything about me, I have left to my behind. I have found god, and now I have changed and left my old ways behind.
<smallfoot-> With the love of Jesus Christ, I am certain that I can be a productive member of the Ubuntu community who can assist newcomers to the best of my ability. I have stopped cursing and gave up masturbation.
<smallfoot-> I will honorably and dutifully uphold the Ubuntu codex, the Code of Conduct and the IRC Guidelines!
<Myrtti> I just love it when you mock things
<Myrtti> makes me so want to lift those bans
<Myrtti> NOT
<smallfoot-> :(
<smallfoot-> =/
<smallfoot-> i guess im still the same old dick
<smallfoot-> its been several times that i've come here to make a honest try to get unbanned, but every single time, i fail to stay serious and starts being a dick
<smallfoot-> i cant help myself
<smallfoot-> i need some help
<smallfoot-> i really do want to get unbanned
<smallfoot-> i dont know why i always have to fuck it up
<PriceChild> stop trying to get unbanned
<smallfoot-> well, i do want to get unbanned
<PriceChild> instead just try to follow common sense, be nice to people
<PriceChild> and the unbanning will come
<smallfoot-> well, im not allowed to talk here in this channel, and im banned from all the other channels, so where can i be nice to people in order to get unbanned?
<PriceChild> You don't have to talk.
<smallfoot-> well, if i dont talk, how can people see that im nice, and if they dont see im nice, how can they unban me?
<smallfoot-> yeah?
<PriceChild> smallfoot- made his way into -uk
<jpds> OK...
<ubottu> In ubottu, TiredWolf said: !no openweek is <reply> Ubuntu is hosting a series of introductory sessions for people who want to join the Ubuntu community, which all takes place in a week. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek for schedules, logs, and instructions.
<Mez> !openweek
<ubottu> openweek is Ubuntu is hosting a series of introductory sessions for people who want to join the Ubuntu community, which all takes place in a week. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek for schedules, logs, and instructions.
<Mez> !openweek is =~ s/Ubuntu is/<reply>Ubuntu is/
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, Mez said: !openweek is =~ s/Ubuntu is/<reply>Ubuntu is/
<Mez> @login
<ubottu> Mez: The operation succeeded.
<Mez> !openweek is =~ s/Ubuntu is/<reply>Ubuntu is/
<ubottu> I know nothing about openweek is yet, Mez
<Mez> !openweek =~ s/Ubuntu is/<reply>Ubuntu is/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Mez
<Mez> !openweek
<ubottu> Ubuntu is hosting a series of introductory sessions for people who want to join the Ubuntu community, which all takes place in a week. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek for schedules, logs, and instructions.
#ubuntu-ops 2008-08-08
<nickrud> hm, someone needs to update that schedule or the factoid is worthless
<kevinO> hello
<kevinO> hmmm wrong channel
<smallfoot-> i have this 'winbind' package in my update manager, and it never installs, because its broken
<smallfoot-> and it sucks, because now i cant download songbird from getdeb website, because it say my system has broken dependency
<Pici> This is not a support channel.
<smallfoot-> yes, but someone has banned me from the support channel and all other place
<smallfoot-> i have no where to go, i dont know what to do
<Pici> And yet it remains that this is still not a support channel.
<smallfoot-> plz unban me so i can goto the support channel
<Pici> You should have thought of that during one of your many chances at redeeming yourself.
<smallfoot-> thats the problem, when i do something, i never think before
<Hobbsee> then perhaps you need to learn to.
<smallfoot-> all the time when i was little, my mom told me "think before you do", and then i went and did some stupid shit
<smallfoot-> and i would always get in trouble at school, like that one time when i jumped on the couch and it broke
<smallfoot-> im a dumbass, i will never get unbanned :(
<smallfoot-> i dont never understand nothing
<elky_work> smallfoot-, how old are you?
<elky_work> and congratulations on the triple negative there...
<smallfoot-> 13
<elky_work> then you have plenty of time to learn. in the mean time, the forums can help you
<elky_work> !forums
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<Hobbsee> if you actually follow their rules.
<elky_work> which is basically 'abide by the Code of Conduct'
<smallfoot-> oh
<elky_work> if you abide by the code, you're going to be pretty much fine in any ubuntu setting
<smallfoot-> but when i critize something either, A) they tell me "its a feature not a bug", B) they me "its open source, so fix it", C) they direct me to a 75 page howto guide, D) they call me a troll and ban me
<Flannel> smallfoot-: Usually that has to do with the way you ask.
<bazhang> -Doppp- AmpArga 2.6 - http://amparga.laguuni.com just got this in #ubuntu
<Flannel> pm?
<Flannel> it doesn't load at any rate
<bazhang> no, a /notice
<Flannel> amparga is an mIRC script... a "np" script, whatever that is.  Seems to control winamp?
<Pici> np = now playing
<Flannel> ah
<stdin> I think I actually have the topic right in -meeting now
<bazhang> !idle | smallfoot-
<ubottu> smallfoot-: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<bazhang> smallfoot-, please part.
<smallfoot-> hmm
<smallfoot-> 1s <reading>
<smallfoot-> ok unban me
<smallfoot-> bye!
 * Pici facepalms
<bazhang> now I understand the virtues of clearing out bans.
<bazhang> They tend to pile up otherwise.
<nalioth> bazhang: it's why i use 10 minute self-removing quiets 99% of the time
<bazhang> nalioth, not sure what a self-removing quiet is; care to expand?
<nalioth> bazhang: auto_bleh.pl for irssi and subsequently chanserv.py for xchat have it as an option
 * nickrud would like to know about self removing bans also, but it's probably some irssi thing
<nickrud> chanserv.py? (me goes off to look)
<Flannel>  /at
<bazhang> nalioth, I have the latter; would you happen to know the command?
 * nalioth smacks nickrud with the obvious
<Flannel> in auto_bleh
<nalioth> bazhang: i have no clue.  i don't use xchat
<bazhang> ah okay thanks nalioth
<nalioth> bazhang: chanserv.py IS commented
<bazhang> !chanserv.py
<ubottu> http://kaarsemaker.net/software/chanserv/
<Jesus> Howdy ya'll
<Flannel> Jesus: How can we help you?
<Guest74859> registering the name jesus should be blasphemi
<Christ> that's moar like it.
<Christ> I could use a flannel right now.
<Christ> halp pls.
<Hobbsee> nalioth: ^
<Christ> ^ THIS IS SPARTA
<Christ> I mean... our lords kingdom of heaven?
<Flannel> Christ: If you don't mind just leaving, it'd be appreciated.
<Christ> TONIGHT WE DINE, in a small shack on the street corner, last supper pls.
<Hobbsee> Flannel: freenode will probably want to step on it
<Christ> ^ blasphemi
<bazhang> !idle | Christ
<ubottu> Christ: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<Christ> there's got to be at least 100 people on this channel and no one's talking?
<bazhang> Christ, part now please.
<Christ> !idle | bazhang
<ubottu> bazhang: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<bazhang> not willing to switch to irssi just for that one feature.
<bazhang> going from konversation to xchat was jarring enough.
<nickrud> bazhang yeah, I don't see it either, in a quick cruise through the code. Don't python, but luckily python is wordy enough for me to be semi literate reading wise
<bazhang> nickrud, thanks! :)
 * stdin learnt python in a couple days
<stdin> mostly from reading the code actually
<Pici> ditto
<nickrud> if you learn to read forth, you can read anything ;)
<nickrud> sorta anyway
<Flannel> bazhang: I don't think it is.
<bazhang> Flannel, the auto-remove feature?
<Flannel> bazhang: a question about mint
<bazhang> aha
<Pici> !mintsupport
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivitve of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
<bazhang> reading the code? whoa.
<bazhang> And I just opened Add/Remove for the first time today.
<nalioth> Flannel: you lacking some spirituality lately?  :P
<Flannel> nalioth: What?
<Flannel> Oh, telling Christ to leave.
<nalioth> bazhang: the 'feature' exists in chanserv.py
<nalioth> Flannel: no, he mentioned you by name ( figured he was here to prop you up :P )
<bazhang> nalioth, thanks. Have yet to find it, but will keep looking.
<Flannel> nalioth: I think its because I had responded to him
<Flannel> but, that could be.
<Flannel> !diety
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about diety
<nickrud> what!?
<Flannel> !deity
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about deity
<Flannel> hmm
<Flannel> is it a @?
<nickrud> could be
<Flannel> @diety
<Pici> !prayer
<nalioth> could be spelling
<ubottu> Dear $DEITY, Give me strength to understand and work with users who question my logic, the rules, netiquette and common sense. Give me resilience to teach them the basics of Linux, Ubuntu, Community Guidelines and IRC. Allow me not to stray to nitpicking, argument, foul language or leisure op abuse. Deliver me my daily xkcd, User Friendly, LWN, /. and Planet Ubuntu, and guard over my encrypted drives. Let it be so.
<nalioth> it's deity
<Flannel> I did that.
<Pici> diety is when you try to get thinner
<Flannel> ah, prayer
<nickrud> blech
<Flannel> Pici: yes, well, fasting and all... theyre practically interchangable :)
<Pici> its also !myrtt.i
<ubottu> sizzam called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Flannel> got it
<nickrud> one more out of pizza/blak1, and I'll ban him if no one else does
<Flannel> Im waiting on enter
<nickrud> forward here?
<Flannel> I was just going to remove him
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, SNuxoll said: !troll is <reply> please don't feed the trolls, they'll go away eventually if you ignore them.
<nickrud> !troll
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about troll
<Flannel> joejoecircusboy could be trouble too.
<nickrud> he was amusing last night, but did walk the edge a couple times
<bazhang> !atroll
<ubottu> trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubotu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<nickrud> !troll is <alias> atroll
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, nickrud said: !troll is <alias> atroll
<Flannel> Itd be fine conversation in -offtopic, but... seems facetious in #ubuntu
<bazhang> [pizza] (n=blake@ip72-221-66-119.ri.ri.cox.net): purple this looks very familiar
<bazhang> he changes nicks lots
<Flannel> purple is default pidgin gecos
<bazhang> I mean the blake@ etc part
<nickrud> well, he's silent now so not an issue I guess
<nalioth> it's all too familiar.  there is a regular troll from ri.ri.cox.net
<Flannel> awww
<Flannel> btlogin is broked.
<nickrud> @btlogin
<ubottu> nickrud: An error has occurred and has been logged. Please contact this bot's administrator for more information.
<nickrud> oh well.
<nalioth> nickrud: you BWOKE IT
<Flannel> Was going to look for other bans on ri.ri.cox
<nickrud> jussi01 pinging you and stdin for bantracker :)
<nickrud> nalioth I'd like to take credit, but I haven't logged on in 24 hours ;)
<nalioth> Flannel: you might not find any in the bantracker ( /me was speaking of the whole network )
<Flannel> Was just going to take a glance, but you're right, I won't!
<stdin> @btlogin
<stdin> fixed
<nickrud> thanks
<bazhang> breaking bt seems mild in comparison to breaking ubottu
<nalioth> don't break it, nickrud
<nickrud> I won't log in without your supervision nalioth I promis
<nalioth> go for it, just dont break anythin'
<bazhang> aka "the ^daisy^ incident"
<Flannel> and don't feed them after midnight
<stdin> it's not that it broke, it just wasn't fixed enough :)
<bazhang> or keystone kops revisited
<Flannel> weeee xkcd
 * Hobbsee headdesks.
<Flannel> Hobbsee: eh?
<Flannel> Hobbsee: Best to not trip in front of your desk
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> dear emma, please stop attempting to bait me.  it fails.  kthxbye.
<nickrud> sigh
<elky_work> no it doesnt
<ikonia> morning
<Myrtti> moin
<ikonia> :)
<jpds> moin
<ikonia> hey hey
<Myrtti> @schedule Helsinki
<ubottu> Myrtti: Schedule for Europe/Helsinki: 08 Aug 18:00 EEST: Ubuntu Release | 11 Aug 07:00 EEST: Arizona LoCo IRC | 14 Aug 15:00 EEST: Ubuntu Mobile Team | 14 Aug 17:00 EEST: Ubuntu Java Team | 21 Aug 15:00 EEST: Ubuntu Mobile Team | 21 Aug 17:00 EEST: Ubuntu Java Team
<Myrtti> errrrrr
<Myrtti> stdin *poke*
<stdin> ?
<Myrtti> ^
<Myrtti> see anything intresting?
<stdin> hmm?
 * stdin is still on the caffeine drip
<Myrtti> it shows the same meetings twice
<Myrtti> two hours apart
<Myrtti> no, wait
 * Myrtti gets more caffeine herself
<ikonia> whats the deal with supporting mint
<ikonia> as far as I'm concerned it's not our responsability to support mint and the mint support resources should be used
<ikonia> am I right/wrong on this ?
<Myrtti> afaik yes you are right
<bazhang> right all the way.
<bazhang> xnv, what is up
 * xnv doesn't like to see an op kick someone and then claim all discussion about why that person was kicked is off-topic
<Myrtti> xnv: it is offtopic
<Myrtti> #ubuntu is for support
<Myrtti> discussion for the moderation and operating #ubuntu is for this channel
<xnv> Myrtti: I think it's against the spirit of the community
<ikonia> xnv: disuss it in the right place then
<ikonia> xnv: ubuntu is for support, discussing if someone should / shouldn't have been removed is not support
<Myrtti> that the channel of some 1300 users isn't muddled with non support related discussion?
<kenkku> what is the problem with providing support for Mint users, if someone wishes to?
<ikonia> kenkku: because that is not the topic of the channel
<Myrtti> kenkku: you're welcome to do so on pm or some other channel
<ikonia> kenkku: what is the problem with a user using the correct support resources
<xnv> It's one thing if it becomes a long-winded discussion. It's another if a few people question it and, instead of getting some sort of calming answer, they are told to STFU because it's off-topic
<ikonia> xnv: no-one was told to STFU
<xnv> ikonia: That's the impression I got from your rather stiff and quick off-topic remark.
<xnv> Anyway, lunch time for me.
<ikonia> 11:24 < ikonia> guys lets not discuss it and get back to support discussion
<ikonia> how is that stiff
<kenkku> ikonia: the problem is that mint only differs a tiny bit, mostly in the desktop configuration and some tools. if the rest is applicable to ubuntu, I see no problem in helping the user.
<ikonia> and how is that STFU
<Myrtti> because you forgot the word "here" after "discuss it"
<Myrtti> !mint
<ubottu> The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<Myrtti> !mintsupport
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivitve of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
<Myrtti> ooh, a typo
<kenkku> ha :)
<Myrtti> !mintsupport ~= /derivitve/derivative/
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, Myrtti said: !mintsupport ~= /derivitve/derivative/
<Myrtti> !mintsupport ~= /derivitve/derivative/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Myrtti
<ikonia> is this guy trying to troll now
<kenkku> if the problem is 100% the same in ubuntu and mint, why cannot the user use "our resources"?
<Myrtti> ooh, cheese.
<ikonia> kenkku: because its a different distro
<kenkku> ikonia: if it uses the same packages (in the parts that are relevant), why does it matter?
<kenkku> ikonia: does canonical pay you to provide support for ubuntu?
<ikonia> kenkku: no
<ikonia> kenkku: why can you just not accept the policy set
<kenkku> see, you have no reason to NOT help if the problem can be solved
<bazhang> kenkku, the distro is different; trust me I have used both
<bazhang> kenkku, you are welcome to PM him
<Myrtti> kenkku: and where do we draw the line then where we support mint and where we don't?
<bazhang> kenkku, someone just asked for help with freebsd, should that be answered as well? I know a bit about freebsd so why not, right?
<kenkku> Myrtti: the user should be notified that we might not be able to support them, but others should still have a chance to help, if they can
<Myrtti> it's easier to say - we don't support it and leave the support of it to pm's and other venues than to support it here and there and end up muddling the waters of *both* Ubuntu and Mint users
<ikonia> kenkku: the user was notified on multiple occasions and pointed at the correct support resources
<kenkku> bazhang: if freebsd was an ubuntu derivative, I'd see no problem with it
<bazhang> kenkku, there is a reason there are different support resources and channels, each with their own guidelines and rules.
<kenkku> if people are willing to help, I see no reason to drive the user away
<bazhang> kenkku, and you are free to PM him and help
<kenkku> and using the channel would be bad because?
<bazhang> kenkku, #ubuntu however has guidelines about supporting ubuntu; that is the way it is.
<bazhang> kenkku, it is a very crowded channel.
<bazhang> and mint does things differently than ubuntu
<kenkku> yeah, more people to provide support, it's great
<Myrtti> more people to get confused
<bazhang> ##linux for example; where you are free to join him kenkku
<ikonia> kenkku: your welcome to start your own "debian based distro support" and support everything you want
<kenkku> well, I guess you're not the ones who decide the policy
<kenkku> and everyone seems to be against me :P
<Myrtti> we're just trying to explain the policy
<kenkku> I'm just trying to explain why the policy is wrong in my opinion
<kenkku> policies change
<kenkku> but apparently this one won't
<Myrtti> we cannot support every unofficial Ubuntu derivative there is
<Myrtti> starting to support one in one part is a start on sliding on a slippery slope
<kenkku> I wonder what you'll do when ubuntu gets more popular
<kenkku> if you mean the volume of support requests here
<bazhang> kenkku, you may do your own distro: kenkku-linux and support everything
<kenkku> well, it seems the policy is to stay and nobody agrees with me. thanks anyway.
<kenkku> it's always worth trying :P
<bazhang> xnv, anything else you wish to discuss?
<gnomefreak> snd yet noone used debian support vs ubuntu support
<gnomefreak> s/snd/and
<gnomefreak> we also make the policies last i heard
<bazhang> !idle | xnv
<ubottu> xnv: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<gnomefreak> bazhang: hes eating i think
<bazhang> gnomefreak, hi!
<gnomefreak> hi bazhang
<ikonia> gnomefreak: well by that scope you could push the mint users in to #debian
<bazhang> ikonia, haha
<gnomefreak> ikonia: my point was we dont support debian and they dont support us but we are a dirvitive of debian
<gnomefreak> so should debian support all of the flavors of debian
<ikonia> and I concur
<bazhang> imagine the chaos
<gnomefreak> i think he ws looking for a fight
<gnomefreak> was
<bazhang> dreamlinux and ubuntu and elive
<bazhang> best not to advertise in the very first post that you are using mint I suppose
<gnomefreak> sorry for all the typos i only have one hand to type with
<gnomefreak> can we remove and forward or do we have to ban to forward
<bazhang> once he re-entered he said he was on a ubuntu livecd
<bazhang> PriceChild, you about?
<bazhang> PriceChild, seisen was looking for you earlier about a cloak
<bazhang> err Pricey
<Pricey> When kenkku comes back, suggest he asks for ubuntu help in #debian
<Pricey> Don't.. But liken it.
<elky> lol
<Pricey> Ahh seisen..
<elky> no, get him to, then he'll appreciate us more :Þ
<Pricey> Ah seisen, not capable of sorting that atm
<Pici> wrong window?
<Pricey> When i get home to a full shell i'll take a look
<Pici> seisen isnt here.
<Pricey> Is this not -ops?
<Pricey> I know
<Pici> Okay
<Pricey> Was replying here though
<Pici> I thought you were talking to him.
<Pricey> I believe his cloak was removed, but that might just be a similar name
<bazhang> that is what he said
<Pici> Yes, he said that.
<Pricey> Right
<elky> iirc he's the guy who said something stupid in ##windows
<Pici> He came in the other day looking for an ircc member, I think he ended up deciding to shoot something off to the ircc list.
<Pricey> Well unless elky or nalioth want to sort that i'll look this evening.
<Pricey> It has been some time
<elky> it has, i thought we'd sorted it out once before to be honest
<bazhang> thought vooloo looked familiar (moojk)
<bazhang> he's been given a walkthrough on how to get wireless but doesnt follow up
<bazhang> just a fyi
<backenfutter> Who is in charge of or where can I find out who is in charge of #ubuntu-de
<backenfutter> I have a dipute with a channel operator
<backenfutter> i slept over it one night and am still upset
<Pici> backenfutter: /msg chanserv access #ubuntu-de list will help you find operators of that channel, and #ubuntu-irc is the international ubuntu irc operators channel.
<Hobbsee> porn...cake...
<Hobbsee> right hten.
<Pici> that reminds me of something.
<Hobbsee> (+1)
<ubottu> DJones called the ops in #ubuntu (wh0)
<seanw> He's causing trouble in #wikipedia-en too
<Pici> Removed, hopefully he doesn't return.
<Myrtti> also issued heads up on -irc
<Pici> :)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood)
<Pici> !staff
<ubottu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary or PriceChild, I could  use a bit of your time :)
<seanw> Looking.
<Pici> seanw: ty
<Pici> seanw: let me know when you think we can put the modes back to normal
<persia> Good $(time_of_day).  If a bot wrangler is here, I'd like to request a bug bot for #ubuntu-java
<seanw> Pici, should be okay now :)
<Pici> seanw: thanks
 * persia will return another time to seek a bug bot
<Pici> bah
<Pici> @schedule
<Pici> When is the next IRCC meeting again?
<Mez> @now
<cwillu> #ubuntu-offtopic -> lawl posted a link.  Each click he gets allows him access to more porn.  (http://www.ihateyoujulia.com/   ?id=ad2009affbf2ae22997a373903191195)  I find this rather distasteful :/
<cwillu> oooo, ooooo, and under false pretenses too :p  ("can you guys check if this link works?")
<ikonia> I see him
<cwillu> I just don't like being used to further somebody's fetish
<ikonia> thats fine, I see him
<ikonia> also 6:42 -!- Neo-Omega [n=NeoOmega@96.242.86.45] has quit ["Now you f**ked up."]
<ikonia> nice part message
<bazhang> he was asked to change that; seems to have added two **
<ikonia> on it
<ikonia> why are so many users changing their nick to guest*number when they sign in ?
<ikonia> they sign in with a nick like "john" and it gets changed
<Pici> ikonia: The new freenode services package has a feature called enforce that makes sure that no one /nicks to your name when you are not online.  If you do so, after a few minutes, you get switched to Guest#####
<Pici> Its not on by default iirc.
<ikonia> ooh
<ikonia> thats interesting
<ikonia> didn't know that
<ikonia> so it's the common names like "john" for example that are getting pepople switched
<Pici> Those are the most noticable.
<ikonia> yup
<ikonia> thank you
<Pici> Sure
<jpds>  /ns help set secure
<Myrtti> hello
<Mez> heya Myrtti
<Myrtti> :-D
 * Myrtti gives Mez a lucky kick in the butt
<Mez> o
<Mez> ow *
<bazhang> whoever has admin in ot should step in NOW
<jpds> bazhang: I wish I could help.
<bazhang> jpds, same here
<ubottu> amirman called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<bazhang> zaapiel asus in ot
<Myrtti> should I?
<Pici> is he?
<Myrtti> I think I might
<bazhang> he is way past the line
<Pici> bazhang: argh, I thought you got ops in there, sorry for not doing anything
<bazhang> nicely done :)
<bazhang> Pici, my mistake sorry
<bazhang> very nice Myrtti
<Pici> No need to apologize
<Gary> lol @ nal
<bazhang> no bot haha
<Gary> good idea to m for a bit
<nalioth> Myrtti: i think you've made your point
<Myrtti> I'll let them stew for few moments more
<Myrtti> go ahead nal
<Myrtti> you're no fun
<nalioth> nope, i'm no fun at all  :(
<PriceChild> I've already told backenfutter how to dispute that.
<PriceChild> I was about to groan about the picture used on the latest peru bug jam planet post... but then I saw the following text :)
<Pici> !test > Pici
<ubottu> Pici, please see my private message
<PriceChild> what's the channel for people who code ubottu etc.?
<Pici> #dib5sn I think
<Flannel> #ubuntu-ircbots-team
<PriceChild> so not #ubuntu-ircbots or something like that?
<Pici> oh
<PriceChild> aha thanks
<PriceChild> re: \sh's post on planet... the climax part isn't referring to the iGasm post is it? I think I've missed one of his posts somewhere.
<PriceChild> and he has wifes :O
<jpds> Err
<Flannel> PriceChild: no, more recently about KDE... stuff.  Let me find it
<Flannel> http://www.sourcecode.de/content/linux-haters-blog-windows-lover-blogs-wtf
<PriceChild> just found it
<PriceChild> I don't understand that sentenec.
<PriceChild> *sentence
<PriceChild> But whatever it means, its still obviously referring to masturbation.
<PriceChild> you don't put 'climax' and 'I'm really much faster shaking my hand' without meaning to refer to it, you may as well own up to it
<ompaul> PriceChild, ?
<ompaul> don't I am laughing out lout
<ompaul> loud even
<ompaul> lout maybe
<PriceChild> don't?
<Flannel> Yeah, if you read the meeting logs, its mentioned that he's been trying awfully hard to backpedal away from it
<Myrtti> coffee, or tea?
<ompaul> tea
<PriceChild> Hey Myrtti
<Myrtti> I can't decide
<PriceChild> I need to buy some ice cream.
<Myrtti> hai Pricey
<ompaul> PriceChild, have two for me
<Myrtti> tea, coffee... tea, coffee... tea, coffee...
<PriceChild> tea!
<Myrtti> so how's work been?
<Myrtti> ooh, I forgot I had yoghurt
<Myrtti> apple-oats-rhubarb
<PriceChild> work's good
<PriceChild> i left on time today :D
<PriceChild> mm yoghurt
<Flannel> alex-weej_ is spamming in a number of channels
<PriceChild> Flannel: which?
<Myrtti> #lugradio for starters
<Flannel> -motu, -bugs and -artwork
<Flannel> that I see so far
<Flannel> http://alex-weej.blogspot.com/2008/08/sucata-run-2008.html
<Myrtti> #ubuntu too
<Flannel> is the link he pastes... twice.
<Flannel> I missed #ubuntu
<Myrtti> 23:39 < alex-weej_> before anyone else grills me for spam, sorry. "/amsg" works for all  networks at once in X-Chat, CAUTION!
<Myrtti> weak...
<Flannel> thats still sending a mesage to *all* channels
<jpds> I think he just wanted to announce his event.
<Flannel> which, alone is spam
<Flannel> jpds: on that page he's asking for donations
<jpds> I wish I could get donations :/
<Flannel> not only that, Myrtti, but he 'amsg'd his apology
<Myrtti> -________-
<Myrtti> noticed
<Myrtti> I feel like larting him with the cluebat
<Myrtti> may I?
<Flannel> +1
<Myrtti> ie. kicking him from atleast #ubuntu and banforward him here
 * PriceChild is looking into it
<Myrtti> I have no idea what to say to him except in the words of almight mjg59 "don't be dick"
<Myrtti> but still, I feel like larting him with a cluebaty
<Flannel> Don't spam, don't advertise, stop being stupid.
<Myrtti> -y
<PriceChild> Myrtti: i loved that talk
<Myrtti> I loved it too
<Myrtti> twas great
<Myrtti> hmmm
 * Myrtti contemplates on starting a mjg59 fan group
<ompaul> Myrtti, the membership card has on it "trying not to be a dick since _________"  ;-)
<Flannel> 2009!
<ompaul> Flannel, did you see his talk at lrl?
<Flannel> ompaul: Nope
<PriceChild> Flannel: you weren't at lrl were you?
 * Myrtti found http://www.angryfacts.com with assistance of emmajane
<Flannel> PriceChild: Nope
<ompaul> Flannel, http://viv.id.au/blog/?p=2001 that might not be the kind of thing to to start playing in a office
<Flannel> ompaul: it's friday, who's at work?
<Myrtti> I am... theoretically
<Flannel> Pici: keep an eye on benkaut in -offtopic, he's turned to full fledged trouble in #ubuntu
<Pici> Flannel: oh, I am.
<Myrtti> watching
<Flannel> Pici: he just rm'd in #u
<Pici> hrm
<Pici> Myrtti is faster than me. :)
<Myrtti> I had the command ready and just waited
<Myrtti> like camping in playing CS
<Pici> :D
<Flannel> *whine*
<Myrtti> hm
#ubuntu-ops 2008-08-09
<Pici> Anyone having issues setting banforwards with irssi, or is it just my client thats messed up?
 * Hobbsee eyes \sh's blog post
<Pici> hrm
<Hobbsee> at a glance, it apperas to be "you're not letting me be an asshole on planet, so i'll be an asshole elsewhere.  i don't want to reform at all"
<Hobbsee> which is fine.  he can go be an asshole elsewhere (and hopefully keep me out of his posts!), and planet will go back to being a nicer place.
<Hobbsee> with a bit of luck, he'll stop begging for money there too...
<Flannel> Hobbsee: I have to agree
<Hobbsee> what i don't understand is why he hasn't realised he's quite free to be an asshole elsewhere, prior to this point.
<Flannel> Hobbsee: Because he feels like playing the victim
<elky> Hobbsee, he's taken his blog off planet again?
<Hobbsee> elky: not quite.
<Flannel> elky: Almost.  He's taken all the 'not strictly ubuntu posts' off planet.  Which probably means we'll still get the begging for money posts.
<elky> amusingly, that's all we ever wanted him to do
<elky> it's amusing how he's using jeff as an example. they're peas in a pod as far as this stuff goes. neither gets why its bad.
<Hobbsee> heh
<Flannel> Oh, come on.  Wiki spam protection?
 * Myrtti hums
<Myrtti> where's ompaul when I need him
<elky> he'd be having his saturday morning brunch about now i think
<Myrtti> yeah
<Myrtti> luckily I've got his phone number :-D
<Myrtti> :-P
<Myrtti> X-D
<elky> what's so urgent anyway?
<Myrtti> oh nothing, I'm just anxious and fretty
<elky> hehe
<Myrtti> and I know my normal target to harass with sms is sleeping
 * elky offers Myrtti vanilla bean icecream
 * Myrtti frets and puts shoes on wrong feet
<Myrtti> FREEEETTY
<Gary> well don't harrass me, it was bad enough when ompaul called me while drunk at lugradio
<jpds> < _d4vid> Official Uzbek Ubuntu Support Channel #ubuntu-uz *for download of ubuntu latest stable release use http://ubuntu.uz
<jpds> And then leaves (#ubuntu)
<bazhang> seems to be a real link
<jpds> Confirmed in his channel.
<Gary> is he a offical op in #ubuntu-uz and is that a offical irc council channel?
<Gary> he might join here in a mo
<_d4vid> hi guys i registered channel #ubuntu-uz itd ok?
<_d4vid> Official Uzbek Ubuntu Support Channel #ubuntu-uz *for download of ubuntu latest stable release use http://ubuntu.uz
<_d4vid> topic
<Gary> _d4vid: did you know that ubuntu have a group contact registered with freenode for the #ubuntu-* namespace?
<_d4vid> nope :(
<Gary> _d4vid: might want to have a read of this until others see you are here - http://freenode.net/policy.shtml#channelnaming
<_d4vid> thx
<ikonia> _d4vid: why is the ubuntu site hosting debian downloads ?
<_d4vid> i dont know
<_d4vid> is not my site
<_d4vid> but hosted on uz for uzbek users
<ikonia> _d4vid: ubuntu.uz just seems to be a generic mirror for debian and ubuntu files
<ikonia> _d4vid: infact it doesn't seem to have the ubuntu downloads, just a repo mirror
<ikonia> oh no, it is there
<ikonia> my mistake
<_d4vid> ok
<PriceChild> what are uzbek users?
<Hobbsee> people from uzbekistan?
<PriceChild> oh :)
<PriceChild> Gary: ikonia https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/ChannelNaming would be the proper document for that then, and making sure that that channel is for that country's LoCo
<jpds> Should we: !ohmy =~ s/watch/mind/ ?
<ikonia> PriceChild: thank you
<ompaul> should we have a channel that does a "remove user to #ubuntu-please-dont-nickchange in #ubuntu
<ompaul> and then another one called
<ompaul> something like:   #ubuntu-you-were-asked-not-to-nick-change for repeat offenders ;-)
<ompaul> the first one you can request a remove from
<ompaul> the second one you get a 24 hour ban with
<ompaul> how random is that
<elky> ompaul, ompaulishly random
<ompaul> elky, hmmm I get to be and ishly now
<ompaul> :)
<elky> yes, you're an ishly
<elky> geekosophical.net has different flavour now
<ompaul> non dfsg?
<ompaul> heh
<elky> eh?
<ompaul> the licence on your printed materials on that site
<elky> i dont think i ever licensed my stuff on there
<nickrud> ompaul is searching for a roguishly humorous tone
<ompaul> elky, ;-)
<ompaul> elky, we don't have fair use but if we did I would say elky you are so right where you said:  "So once again: Please, kids, don’t try this at home. When you do, you make all the people who volunteer technical support online and Baby Tux cry.
<ompaul> Most of all, you run an extremely high chance of making yourself cry."
<elky> hehe
<elky> so do you like the theme?
<nickrud> yes. Except that it's blue (just a personal peeve, everything on the net uses blue as a base ;)
<ompaul> elky, yea what nickrud said ;-) use brown
<ompaul> old lined paper slightly yellow
<ompaul> burnt at edges or some such
<elky> nickrud, :Þ
<nickrud> I even have tan gtk theme ;)
<elky> yeah, that's my only issue with it too...
<elky> i'll see if i can get it to change colour without breaking
<elky> note that i didnt actually create that theme, i just stole and fiddled with it
<nickrud> what most of us do ;)
<ompaul> Pici, stdin why does that produce a fail? <ompaul> !upstart | Annoid (rcconf is also available)
<stdin> it shouldn't
<ompaul> <ompaul> !upstart | Annoid (rcconf is also available)
<ompaul> <ubottu> ompaul: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<stdin> hmm, it seems to think you're adding a factoid
<nickrud> !upstart | annoid (rcconf also available)
<ubottu> annoid (rcconf also available): Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<nickrud> yep, I've learned to leave out the is. At least it's not creating new factoids anymore ;)
<stdin> I'm going to fix that in an ugly way
<nickrud> I think ubottu is a republican, has a thing about the word is
<nickrud> morning jack
<Flannel> Its too early to go bug jamming.
<stdin> !upstart | Annoid (rcconf is also available)
<ubottu> Annoid (rcconf is also available): Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<ompaul> !upstart | annoid (rcconf also available)
<ubottu> annoid (rcconf also available): Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<nickrud> yay!
<ompaul> !upstart | Annoid (rcconf is also available)
<ubottu> Annoid (rcconf is also available): Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<elky> !hello there | this is a test
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hello there
<elky> nice
<nickrud> !hello | there this is a test
<ubottu> there this is a test: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu-ops!
<nickrud> no more gyrations to avoid using 'is' :)
<ompaul> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> Morning Nick
<Jack_Sparrow> SInce you guys are working on factoids..  What about finding a name for this one..
<Jack_Sparrow> Install ccsm  sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager Next go to system...pref..advanced desktop effects....  On the first page  put check next to rotate cube and desktop cube.. dbl click general options... up closer to the top...  click on desktop size  and set them to 4, 1 and 1  top to bottom... ctrl+alt+(Left Mouse Button) then move mouse
<Jack_Sparrow> cube is taken..
<ompaul> what does ccsm stand for?
<ompaul> !cube
<ubottu> Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubotu compiz » and « /msg ubotu effects »
<stdin> wouldn't that be better on a wiki page?
<ompaul> on the wiki page
<ompaul> on _the_ wiki page
<stdin> there are many compiz and compiz related wiki pages
<Jack_Sparrow> Yep, but none seem to boil it down to three lines
<Jack_Sparrow> if you !cube, compiz you still dont get the quick fix of this
<Jack_Sparrow> compixconfig settings manager
<Jack_Sparrow> Install ccsm from term:  sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager Next go to system...pref..advanced desktop effects....  On the first page  put check next to rotate cube and desktop cube.. dbl click general options... up closer to the top...  click on desktop size  and set them to 4, 1 and 1  top to bottom... ctrl+alt+(Left Mouse Button) then move mouse
<stdin> what about removing first line of !cube be removed (as it's part of !compiz), then add a link to the wiki and add the cube instructions in the wiki?
<stdin> s/could be removed//
<Jack_Sparrow> HOwever you think it should be done..
<stdin> !search compiz
<ubottu> Found: screenlets, xgl, compiz, compizblacklist, composite, cf, ccsm, compiz-fusion, beryl, fusion
<stdin> well, we seem to have quite a few factoids on compiz now
<stdin> ok, 4 of those are not aliases. but 4 is still a few
<Jack_Sparrow> I have had a couple people say they though we should have this one somewhere..
<Jack_Sparrow> np..  Just a thought
<Jack_Sparrow> Gotta run and get some windows boxes built
<Flannel> Wouldn't simple-ccsm also suffice?
<Jack_Sparrow> Any tag for it will work
<Jack_Sparrow> This info is in the links provided, but people like the quick easy fix too.
<Jack_Sparrow> MOrning Flannel and ompaul too
<ompaul> @now dublin
<ubottu> ompaul: Current time in Europe/Dublin: August 09 2008, 16:08:13 - Next meeting: Arizona LoCo IRC in 1 day
<ompaul> morning Jack_Sparrow ;-)
<Myrtti> hello an greetings from Finnish music concert
<Myrtti> meh, headache
 * stdin deletes nickrud's 4 "!something | ... is ..." factoids
<nickrud> stdin I thought I had all those ;(
<nickrud> even deleted some that weren't mine
<stdin> they aren't "deleted", just forgotten ;)
<nickrud> ah.
<stdin> I just felt like clearing the database a bit
<elky> nickrud, better now?
<bazhang> no more ^daisy^ is glitches :)
<nickrud> me hates critiquing other peoples work, since he has no design sense. But purple & blue jars my eyes ;)
<elky> ha
<elky> i'm not going brown
<nickrud> how about tan?
<elky> that's a brown
<nickrud> be a good ubuntu clone, elky :)
<elky> the comic will have a brownish theme
<elky> i dont want my blog to be the same
<nickrud> the reason people use blue is it looks good on a screen. Most other schemes take a real designer to get to mesh properly.
<bazhang> if the writing is compelling no one cares about the color :)
<elky> the blue was trashy cornflour blue before
<elky> or whatever the shade is called
<bazhang> except if its that color :)
<nickrud> a deep, rich twightlight blue is always nice ;)
<bazhang> ah yes the twight light; my favorite
<PriceChild> Emma's asking why she's banned in -irc, bantracker doesn't have anything on it and my current server doesn't know who added the ban.
<ikonia> why should she be in -irc ?
<ikonia> (genuine question)
<PriceChild> I'm more concerned about whethere there is a reason she shouldn't be.
<PriceChild> I'm not sure but I guess she wants to ask a questino about the ubuntu irc stuff.
<ikonia> PriceChild: may I pm you ?
<PriceChild> sure
<ompaul> PriceChild, pm
<bazhang> no need to help with Seveas around :)
<nickrud> bazhang yeah, gotta pull someone into pm to save yourself from getting hijacked :)
<bazhang> nickrud, haha
<bazhang> oof
<nickrud> someone poke you in the stomach bazhang?
<bazhang> nickrud, just lurking in other channels :)
<nickrud> @btlogin
<ompaul> the more I think about it the better off we would be if you changed your nick you were asked to not be doing that
<jussi01> anyone know who is the contact for ubuntulog?
<Mez> * [ubuntulog] (n=logbot@ubuntu/bot/ubuntulog): log bot:: contact rt@ubuntu.com
<jussi01> Mez: ahh, thanks
<jpds> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jussi01> arggh, I should have just read - laziness is creeping in. :/
<ikonia> does anyone know who "apachelogger" is ?
<ikonia> it looks like a log bot in a load of channels ?
<jpds> ikonia: (K)ubuntu developer and MOTU.
<ikonia> is he a real guy or is that his bot ?
<jpds> ikonia: launchpad.net/~apachelogger
<jussi01> real guy...
<ikonia> ahhh he's a guy then
<jpds> And a good guy come to that.
<jpds> ikonia: Google gim.
<jpds> him*
<ikonia> I just noticed it was in every channel I was and had not spoke in any and with a name like apachelogger wondered if it was a log bot
<ikonia> now I know he's a he
<jussi01> :)
<jpds> Some should introduce him to /umode +i tho.
<ompaul> jpds, you just got elected
<Mez> ikonia, yeah, I know apachelogger
<Mez> Harald Sitter
<stdin> aka "The Amarok Man"
<ubottu> Gnea called the ops in #ubuntu (devius)
<ubottu> TiredWolf called the ops in #ubuntu (henry)
<TiredWolf> ubottu works in #ubuntu-bots but ignores me in PM
<ubottu> TiredWolf: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ompaul> ubottu,
<PriceChild> TiredWolf: he just repsonded to you then
<PriceChild> @btlogin
<TiredWolf> right, but in channels only
<PriceChild> and he works for me in PM
<Pici> let me try something
<TiredWolf> well, i keep trying, but it won't reply.
<Pici> wfm even when I logout
<jussi01> TiredWolf: what exactly are you trying?
<PriceChild> jussi01: anything in its output?
<TiredWolf> jussi01, calling factoids in a query
<TiredWolf> like !test, whatever
<PriceChild> do it without the !
<PriceChild> try that
<TiredWolf> tried that too
<TiredWolf> will try again
<TiredWolf> no, still doesn't reply
<ZarroBoogs>  /msg ubottu test   doesnt work from this.
<jussi01> no, the !should work -let me look at loges
<ZarroBoogs> <- Pici
<vorian> TiredWolf: you are not identifed, try that
<vorian> identified, rather
<ZarroBoogs> Ubottu shouldnt be set +E
<ubottu> ZarroBoogs: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ZarroBoogs> quiet yiu
<ZarroBoogs> you
<TiredWolf> uhm no, i'm not identified. but i really thought the bot was supposed to respond to everyone
<TiredWolf> and as a matter of fact, it worked just yesterday
<vorian> not in pm
<TiredWolf> vorian, yes, in pm
<TiredWolf> i was PM'ing it yesterday
<vorian> alrighty then
<TiredWolf> besides, it would be a tragedy if it didn't work with people's PM, wouldn't it? they're already abusing it enough in the channel :)
<Pici> It should respond to unidentified users.
<PriceChild> ZarroBoogs: you're getting the same?
<Pici> Yep
<ompaul> @btlogin
<PriceChild> jussi01: faster! :)
<Pici> ubottu: tell ZarroBoogs about test
<ubottu> ZarroBoogs, please see my private message
<vorian> actually ubuttu is not working in my pm
<Pici> that worked though.
<vorian> fwiw
<PriceChild> vorian: whatabout ubottu?
<vorian> ubottu
<vorian> same
<Pici> PriceChild: I was just going to say that ;)
<PriceChild> da-dum-dum -tssh
<vorian> sorry :P
<vorian> !jdong
<ubottu> <Hobbsee> jdong: yes, but you're FULL OF CRACK!
 * PriceChild connects a random name
<PriceChild> Didn't work from a random name.
<PriceChild> Lets see what happens when i nick that session and identify it.
<ompaul> folks have a quick look at the bantracker
<ompaul> I just gave a minor touch of what I have in front of me in pm in the logs
<jussi01> hrm
<PriceChild> i connect random nick, message ubottu, nothing.
<PriceChild> identify, nothing
<Pici> curiouser and curiouser
<PriceChild> logout, nick to "Pricey" (which ubottu recognises as an editor), then message it... nothing, identify, and then i get a response
<PriceChild> (when i say logout, i mean i log out with nickserv, staying connected to the network)
<jpds> New news from tweaks: Revision 109: Allow @login to be used even when supybot.defaultIgnore is True
<jussi01> I think this is because of stdin's earlier mod
<jussi01> jpds: hehe
<ompaul> jussi01, don't get me wrong, but he fixed something else that was broken
<ompaul> so you need to go two levels back
<jussi01> ompaul: correct - but in the process it may have disabled theis. wait until he gets here to see what he has to say.
<ompaul> ack
<Myrtti> poit
<jussi01> chomp
<Myrtti> mooooo
<jussi01> baaa
<ompaul> nom
<ompaul> I WANT NOM!
<ompaul> whaaaaaaaaaaaaa!
<Myrtti> I want something sweet
<ompaul> cheese and onion crisps?
<ompaul> heheh
 * jussi01 needs a drink.. 
<jussi01> just had pea soup for dinner...
<stdin> supybot is stupid, but /msg ubottu should work again
 * jussi01 hugs stdin
<stdin> it disabled functions it had no business disabling, I had to explicitly catch every message and send them to the right function
<Myrtti> jussi01: pancakes and strawberry jam?
<Myrtti> whipped cream?
<stdin> stupid, stupid, stupid supybot
<Myrtti> jussi01: it's not Thursday!
<jussi01> Myrtti: no, Im a broke student...
<jpds> "[1]    15058 segmentation fault  irssi" - well that's new.
<Myrtti> "aaaaaaiiimmmm jussttt a pooor boooooiiii aaaaiii need nooo sympattthhyyyyy
<Myrtti> "
<jussi01> Myrtti: rofl
<Myrtti> biiiiiicoooooosss aim iiiiiisi caaam iiiiisii gooooo
<Myrtti> *cough*
<ompaul> Myrtti, would you be listening to queen the band within the last hour?
 * ompaul wonders in a wondering way
<Myrtti> ompaul: no, have been sleeping
<ompaul> Myrtti, I believe you, but thousands would not.
<Exteris> hello
<Exteris> My bouncer broke
<PriceChild> Exteris: hmm?
<Exteris> so i got banned from the #ubuntu-* channels
<Myrtti> right
<Exteris> i'm now connecting via my own client
<Exteris> (check the ips)
<Exteris> can you unban me?
<Myrtti> not from #ubuntu?
<tunys> I can testify for this man
<Exteris> nice tunys
<tunys> :D
<PriceChild> Exteris: oh were you constantly reconnecting or something?
<Exteris> Myrtti, i'm getting forwarded
<Exteris> <Exteris> well
<Exteris> <Exteris> the bouncer disconnected
<Exteris> <Exteris> and reconnected
<Exteris> <Exteris> and tried to join all channels
<Exteris> <Exteris> which are about 30
<Exteris> <Exteris> so it quitted
<Exteris> <Exteris> because of joinflood
<Exteris> <Exteris> and started the loop again
<PriceChild> right ok
<PriceChild> Exteris: which channels?
<Myrtti> -ot atleast
<Exteris> #ubuntu, #ubuntu-offtopic
<Myrtti> noticed earlier
<Exteris> #ubuntu-nl
<Exteris> #ubuntu-nl-offtopic
<Exteris> uhm
 * Exteris checks screenie of 2 days ago
<PriceChild> Exteris: i'll take a look at the bantracker and undo ones i can
<PriceChild> Exteris: but loco channels, you'll have to ask ops from there instead
<Exteris> #ubuntu-be
<Exteris> oh
<Exteris> k
<Exteris> well if you would do that for me, thank you :D
<Myrtti> I did #u and #u-ot
<Exteris> yay
<jpds> Exteris: I think I unbanned you from -bugs a few hours ago.
<Exteris> jpds, i'm not in -bugs though, never been there :P
<jpds> Exteris: Must of been someone else then. Sorry.
<PriceChild> @btlogin
<PriceChild> Exteris: ok we can only undo the bans in #ubutnu and offtopic, which we've done
<Exteris> thank you :D
<PriceChild> Exteris: you'll have to ask ops from the channels to unban the others
<PriceChild> Exteris: /msg chanserv access #channel list
<Exteris> i'm working on that
<Exteris> /query chanserv :P
<PriceChild> tunys: lordleemo Can I help you?
<tunys> no, I'm here with Exteris
<PriceChild> Exteris: anything else i can help with?
<Exteris> PriceChild, well there is something but i don't think you could be of much help with that
<Exteris> i got banned in one of the loco channels for making one little joke
<jussio1> !idle
<ubottu> Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<Exteris> and he doesn't respond to pms and stuff anymore
<Exteris> tunys, you should leave too then
<tunys> oic
#ubuntu-ops 2008-08-10
<Pici> Did I miss anything?
<ubottu> BigBuddha called the ops in #ubuntu ()
 * Pici sighs
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<nalioth> yep, handled
<meoblast001> ahhh
<meoblast001> i ranomly got kicked out of #ubuntu into some #ubuntu-read-topic
<meoblast001> help
<Flannel> meoblast001: Did you read te topic in #ubuntu-read-topic? :)
<meoblast001> yes
<meoblast001> h/o brb
<nalioth> meoblast001: please heed it
 * Flannel doesn't even knwo what it says.
<Flannel> something about 8001, but how do yuo get the floodbots to test you?
<Pici> holycow: can we help you?
<Pici> Flannel: type: test me
<Pici> holycow: can we help you?
<meoblast001> screw this
<meoblast001> i followed the thing
<meoblast001> and if they dont want me in #ubuntu, i guess i'll not go there
<meoblast001> im hanging out here now
<Pici> meoblast001: excuse me?
<Pici> I dont see that you followed the directions, you need to type test me in the channel
<meoblast001> they keep telling me to go to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<meoblast001> i already did that
<Pici> did you?
<meoblast001> oh
<meoblast001> i didnt know i was
<meoblast001> * Received a malformed DCC request from FloodBot2.
<meoblast001> * Contents of packet: DCC SEND 1234567890abcdef
<meoblast001> * Received a malformed DCC request from FloodBot3.
<meoblast001> * Contents of packet: DCC SEND 1234567890abcdef
<meoblast001> is that bad?
<Hobbsee> meoblast001: it's better than throwing you off the network, yes.
<nalioth> meoblast001: please don't do that
<meoblast001> i didnt get thrown off the network
<meoblast001> just the channel
<nalioth> meoblast001: you got reconnected to the whole internet
<meoblast001> ?
<nalioth> that attack reset your router
<Pici> meoblast001: Anything else we can help you with?
<meoblast001> Pici: not really
<Pici> !idle
<ubottu> Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<meoblast001> oh
<meoblast001> sorry
<Pici> :)
<meoblast001> i forgot to close the tab
<jimmygoon> Is there a problem with floodbot or is it on my end? I can't seem to join #ubuntu after being redirected to #ubuntu-proxy-users, even after I wait awhile and get the go ahead from the bot
<Pici> jimmygoon: try again please
<jimmygoon> Thanks Pici
<Pici> jimmygoon: sure
 * Myrtti yawns
 * jussi01 sighs
<Myrtti> No, dont call me
<Myrtti> Ill get up!
<Myrtti> Promise!
<Myrtti> :-)
<jussi01> :D
 * jussi01 terrorizes Myrtti...
<Myrtti> You do.
<jussi01> heheh
<Myrtti> Ill try my Wake on lan php script... Dumdidum
<ompaul> darkbytez forwarded to here for quit message
<jussi01> from?
<ompaul> #ubuntu
<jussi01> kk
<jussi01> heh...
<ompaul> ohh the bot is not reflecting the !no x is <reply> material     to this channel
<ompaul> aaaaaarrrrgggghhhh
<ompaul> !no twinview is a feature provided by nvidia cards, which can be configured with nvidia-settings
<ubottu> I'll remember that ompaul
<ompaul> damn
<ompaul> Pici, ^^ or >>   xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<ubottu> In ubottu, stdin_ said: !no test is <reply> ompaul, this works now
<elky> @whoami
 * elky pokes ubottu
<stdin> use @login
<elky> @login
<ubottu> elky: Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<elky> o.O
<stdin> umm, k
<elky> i am identified according to my client
<ompaul> !test
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<ompaul> stdin, :) thanks
<elky> this might be why
<stdin> I added a hostmask for you anyway
<elkbuntu> stupid -read-topic needing me to be opped to change my nick
<elkbuntu> @login
<ubottu> elkbuntu: The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> elkbuntu: The operation succeeded.
<elkbuntu> yay@
<elkbuntu> o.O
<elkbuntu> oookay
<stdin> elky is not set as an IRC nick used on freenode, so I'd guess that's why it's not in the user database
<stdin> (set on your LP page)
<elkbuntu> ah
<elkbuntu> yeah... i probably need to update that
<stdin> it will be important, especially when I update the login stuff
<stdin> it will search for your nick and associate that with your LP login. and that will be your user-name for the bot
<stdin> so when elky does @whoami, it'd say "elky: melissa"
<elkbuntu> there, elky an elkeee added
<ompaul> elkbuntu, s/probably/actually/
<ompaul> argh I want a new sinus system
<ompaul> argh
<elkbuntu> heh?
 * Myrtti huggles ompaul 
<ompaul> elkbuntu, add that nick
<elkbuntu> i did, didnt i?
<ompaul> Myrtti, moin
 * Myrtti smacks a kiss on ompauls cheek
<Myrtti> I confess nothing.
<PriceChild> Yay for extended 3 year warranty.
<ompaul> PriceChild, unusual you would need to use one
<ompaul> I hope your case matches their exclusion list
<PriceChild> ompaul: 360s break if you cough in the wrong direction
<ompaul> sorry - you know what I meant
<ompaul> I hope your case matches their acceptable broken list
<jussi01> hihi
<PriceChild> but their repair service is excellent, despite the fact that it is needed
<ompaul> PriceChild, supporting the dark side
<Myrtti> ompaul: but MS makes perfectly good *hardware*
<PriceChild> ompaul: pfft xbox and xbox live are fantastic products IMO.
<ompaul> both of you go away, you are depressing me
<ompaul> :P
<Myrtti> ompaul: I wish they'd make more hardware
<PriceChild> There's a bit of a buzz going round at them stifling developers for arcade games, but yeh
<ompaul> PriceChild, stifling - shafting
<jussi01> hrm... I wonder if I can salvage my xbox into anything like a workable pc...
<ompaul> PriceChild, they are the enemy of progression
<ompaul> they are the dark side
<ompaul> they are etc
<Myrtti> http://dy.fi/dgb <-- best product ever!
<Myrtti> jussi01: you've had it modded I presume?
<jussi01> no
<Myrtti> crying shame
<Myrtti> xbox is the best ever media player if it's modded
<ompaul> ohh dear and I thought you people loved freedom ;-)
<ompaul> matthew garrett gave the wrong talk :)
<ompaul> The laws of thermodynamics require that the total amount of energy saved by ACPI must be equal to the thermal output of Matthew Garrett's anger.
<ompaul> Matthew Garrett's heartbeats are synchronizing NTP.
<ompaul> build a bridge, get over it
<jussi01> ompaul: thexbox is from my pre-ubuntu days
<Myrtti> ompaul: but you know what me and ex did with the xbox?
<ompaul> jussi01, but then it should be modded :)
<Myrtti> we modded it right away
<Myrtti> and bought about 3 games to it while we had it
<jussi01> Myrtti: how tomod it?
<Myrtti> used it mainly as dvd player and samba client
<ompaul> and dvd players cost sub 100 euros
<Myrtti> jussi01: officially I don't know how
<ompaul> and samba clients ....
<Myrtti> ompaul: not when we bought it
<Myrtti> ompaul: I also played stepmania with it
<Myrtti> and old snes games
<ompaul> Jucato, I have no ideas but I found this while indexing the internet ;-) http://www.xbox-linux.org/wiki/Contents
<jussi01> well Im off totown for a bit... laterz
<ompaul> Matthew Garrett booted Linux on his toaster one morning, just for the hell of it.
<ompaul> to offtopic for one great one
<ompaul> that must have annoyed me - I have not used ctcp version on someone in years
<rambo3> <dawid> hi does anyone have tibia account to give away please send it to me email dawiisss@gmail.com
<emorris> can someone kick dawid from #ubuntu please
<Myrtti> muted
<emorris> thanks
<jpds> Anyone else seen http://ubuntubash.org/ ?
<ikonia> how's set that up ?
<ikonia> s/how/who
<jpds> gouki appartently.
<jussi01> yes, Ive seen that
<bazhang> * FloodBot1 sets ban on %ubottu!*@*
<jpds> bazhang: They do that a lot.
<PriceChild> bazhang: working as designed.
<bazhang> aye
<bazhang> <ubottu> FloodBot1: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ompaul> hahah
<ompaul> jpds, pm
<jpds> ompaul: Anytime.
<Myrtti> LOL
<Myrtti> 18:06 < TRudd> # Appears as TONGTYED
<bazhang> what a rude message
<jpds> Myrtti: popey just booted him out of -uk.
<bazhang> aimed at -uk
<Myrtti> you folks don't remember that?
<Myrtti> he was using Microsoft Comic Chat.
<jpds> We know.
<Myrtti> just reminding
<nickrud> nothing quite like installing from a hardy alpha when you think you're using 8.04.1 ;)
<bazhang> haha
<nickrud> haven't seen a lilo boot in a very long time
 * ompaul sits here depressed 
<ompaul> rebooted a server in work - (test box) - guess what
<ompaul> it ain't back on the network
<ompaul> and its segement has power I logged onto two boxes beside it
<ompaul> do I, (A) go into office today
<ompaul> (B) go at 10am tomorrow
<ompaul> after I go to other office and move telephone extensions
<ompaul> (C) something else
<ompaul> 135 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 134014ms
<ompaul> something else I am going cooking
<ompaul> what was that I found a keyboard short cut
<ompaul> not a nice one
<ompaul> ctrl l in xchat clears screen
 * Myrtti tries to decide should she post the blog entry
<jussi01> ompaul: go now -less stress that way
 * Myrtti blogged.
 * jussi01 hugs Myrtti - I seez youz!
<Myrtti> aw
<ompaul> jussi01, I was gone already
<bazhang> first use of !ultamatix :)
<ikonia> and so it begins....
<bazhang> can just picture the arguments: that was only the second time I mentioned it!
<ompaul> no it says what is going to happen
<ompaul> no debate
<ompaul> don't discuss
<ompaul> it is a rule not an option
<jussi01> sigh...
<ikonia> everyone trying to pick a fight today
<ikonia> in #ubuntu
<bazhang> yup
<ikonia> I'm going to explain this to him in a PM
<ikonia> fed up now
<bazhang> completely justified imo
<ikonia> fed up of it
<ikonia> what is going on
<ikonia> are these two the same guy
<ikonia> the other one is refusing to respond in pm
<ikonia> well the other one is refusing to respond to a pm still,
<ikonia> yes he is now
<PriceChild> neuro_, which neuro is that?
<bazhang> * [neuro_] (n=neuro@bellerephon.zensoft.net): neuro
<bazhang> PriceChild, ^^
<ompaul> it is the one which is banned now
<ompaul> PriceChild, I don't think it is our scottish friend
<PriceChild> not quite what i meant
<PriceChild> does he have any history?
<ompaul> I think I unbanned them yesterday
<jpds> Looking at #lugradio - I think he is.
<ompaul> then he owes me a pint
<ompaul> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ikonia> ompaul: thank you just what I needed
<ikonia> !guidelines >mercutio22
 * jussi01 grumbles
<ompaul> and well you might
<jussi01> ompaul: why you say that?
<PriceChild> I'm seeing a lot of joins?
<ikonia> me too
<ompaul> jussi01, just for fun
<ompaul> and profit
<jussi01> oh.
<jussi01> I made a CV in OOo. printed to pdf, discarded odt. now I want to take the text from the pdf, but it copies ponly as a lot of mumbo jumbo...
<jussi01> grumble grumble grumble
<ompaul> jussi01, open it in evince
<ompaul> ungrumble -f
<jussi01> ompaul: what does that do?
<jussi01> hehe
<jussi01> :P
<ompaul> jussi01, evince might just allow you copy the data
<jussi01> tried that...
<ompaul> everyone should be nice and calm now
<jussi01> oooh, spat of unbannings...
<bazhang> limcore
<jussi01> yummy
<jpds> Not him again.
<ikonia> I've had it with limcore
<jussi01> let hope he has learnt his lesson.
<ikonia> he doesn't contibute - just trolls enough
 * jussi01 group hugs jpds and ikonia
<jussi01> I think we are going to need a resident psychiatrist in here soon. :P
<bazhang> hehe
<ikonia> it's not fair on others
<ikonia> he comes in and rants
<jpds> ikonia: He does that on other channels too.
 * jpds hugs jussi01 
<ompaul> and blogs about it
<ikonia> I know
<ikonia> enough though
<ompaul> personally
<jpds> He ought to actually do something, like me and others → https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-dev/ubuntu-dev-tools/trunk \o/
<ompaul> its four years on or thereabouts
<ompaul> and I am tired
<neuro_> hello ppl
<bazhang> hello neuro_
<neuro_> i just wanted to explain my actions to you all
 * Myrtti huggles neuro_ 
<neuro_> i don't believe my parting comment in #ubuntu was justified, so i apologise for that
<neuro_> i do, however believe, that ikonia's ban of a user who had already agreed to stop being off-topic, was not justified
<neuro_> and that's what wound me up
<neuro_> especially considering i drove an off-topic query back on topic within a minute or two
<ikonia> neuro_: FYI: that user had a conversation in PM accepted politly he shouldn't have persisted with comments and went about his business
<neuro_> i'm unconcerned about what you discussed in private with someone
<PriceChild> ikonia: does that nick have a history?
<ikonia> which one
<neuro_> i'm concerned about what happened in that public channel
<PriceChild> ikonia: limcore i think?
<ikonia> PriceChild: BIG TIME
<ikonia> PriceChild: please see BT
<PriceChild> @btlogin
<neuro_> and i agree that you have to try and drive discussions on topic in #ubuntu, but you need to do it with a softer touch IMO
<neuro_> blatting people over the head, especially with a ban hammer, is not polite
<neuro_> or conducive to retaining new users (or existing ones for that matter)
<ikonia> neuro_: the user was asked to stop 3 times by 2 different people
<ikonia> having the final word then saying "ok it's done" is not acceptable
<ikonia> he should have stopped 3 comments ago
<ikonia> not finished his rant then decided it was done
<neuro_> and you decided a ban was justifiable under those circumstances?
<ikonia> no I quitenend him to stop the conversation going on and disucssed it in private with him
<neuro_> and they actually said "ok, done", not "ok, it's done"
<PriceChild> I don't think bans should be used "to make a point".
<ikonia> which he was very aminable
<ikonia> PriceChild: it was not used to make a point
<neuro_> done as in when someone asks you to do something
<neuro_> "put that away" "done"
<neuro_> i think you misunderstood his response, and you overreacted
<ikonia> no I didn't
<ikonia> and neither did the other person who asked him to stop
<Myrtti> hmmm
<Myrtti> let's take a deep breath
 * neuro_ can't take deep breaths
<neuro_> smoker, poor lung capacity
<Myrtti> tsk.
<Myrtti> anyway
<neuro_> anyway
<ikonia> neuro_: I genuinly see your point, and to some extent take on board what your saying, feedback is always welcome, but I believe putting an end to the discussion and talking to the user in private was the correct thing to do
<neuro_> i've explained my actions, i've made a request, i hope you take it under the appropriate level of advisement
<neuro_> ikonia: i believe your "putting an end to the discussion" before discussing it in private with the user was an overreaction
<neuro_> so we shall differ on that point
<neuro_> i don't wish to beat that point to death :)
<ikonia> I appriciate that,
<Myrtti> I find it refreshing that we have adult visitors in this channel
<neuro_> i'm not trying to argue on and on or make you lot change in a heartbeat
<bazhang> yes
<Myrtti> neuro_: thank you for restoring my faith in humanity
<ikonia> neuro_: no one things you are, no offense is taken
<neuro_> Myrtti: if i was smoking menthols, i'd have that refreshing minty taste too
<ikonia> as I said feedback is always welcome
<Myrtti> oooo
<neuro_> ikonia: ok
<neuro_> now, i need to go beat ompaul over the head for calling me "small", so i'll not take up any more of your time
<neuro_> thanks all :)
 * Myrtti giggles
<Myrtti> ROFL
<Myrtti> ompaul really called him small
<Myrtti> ??
<Myrtti> oy
<Myrtti> funny
<bazhang> limcore is in PM now?
<jussi01> someone jump into -ot?
<Myrtti> what's there
<ikonia> yes, I have limcore in pm
<jussi01> meh, over now.
<jussi01> common sense prevailed.
<bazhang> for the moment
<ikonia> can someone look at #ubuntu-fai
<ikonia> #ubuntu-fail
<ikonia> limcore has made an official channel #ubuntu-fail
<ikonia> is that known about ?
<ikonia> I can't look now as I'm talking to him
<Myrtti> official channel?
<bazhang> Im there
<Myrtti> how the hell can something like that be an official channel?
<ikonia> could someone look into it and deal with it appropriatly ?
<stdin> staff need to close it for us
<ikonia> I'm just getting more info on everything but as you can imagine he's alittl bit of a handful
<PriceChild> I'll get it sorted, we can move on.
<ikonia> thanks
<bazhang> understatement of the epoch
<PriceChild> No need to be there
<PriceChild> Lets watch our triggers and just help channels run smothly.
<LimCore> yes, Im here nalioth
<LimCore> nalioth: I thought you invited me here? or not
<nalioth> LimCore: here is where you can ask about creating unauthorized Ubuntu channels
<LimCore> I was not avare about no need to ask before creating any channel on freenode
<LimCore> you mean that all #ubuntu* channels are protected?
<nalioth> freenode isn't like other networks.  Our channel naming guidelines can be found here: http://freenode.net/policy.shtml#channelnaming LimCore
<nalioth> Freenode isn't like other networks.  Our channel guidelines can be found here: http://freenode.net/channel_guidelines.shtml LimCore
<LimCore> ok I read this again, but Im not sure
<LimCore> so, is one free to create any ##ubuntu* (about) channel or not?
<nalioth> if you create a channel for trolling, no.
 * LimCore looks at #politics
<LimCore> nalioth: one can not create own, about, channel, in which he talk anything he wants to who ever chooses to join his channel? How is that freedom of speach>?
<nalioth> LimCore: #politics does not exist
<LimCore> deletion of #politics is very recent, I was not aware about ti
<nalioth> we are not here for 'free speech', we are here for the advancement of FLOSS software through communication
<LimCore> including ##windows ?
<LimCore> I will be happy to obey this rules on your server :) However, I dont apparently undestand their consistency in some places like this
<nalioth> there are thousands of OSL windows programs
<nalioth> open software license
<LimCore> thousands of OSL programs fail to work as exepected by their users. Where people can vent and talk about this? ##ubuntu is support, -bugs is technical
<LimCore> (btw, I still dont see how ##politics is related to supporting FLOSS. not that I'm complaining, just curious)
<nalioth> ##ubuntu doesn't exist.  #ubuntu-offtopic is for general discussion relating to Ubuntu
<nalioth> ##politics is the toilet that keeps the trolls happy
<LimCore> yes I ment #ubuntu not ##ubuntu
<LimCore> you do not want to have a channel where people can express their unhapinness related to some software right?
<nalioth>  #ubuntu-offtopic
<PriceChild> LimCore: you seem to have a history
<Myrtti> I rant about yast2 and SuSE and evolution-exchange on #ubuntu-offtopic on regular basis
<Myrtti> I'd go cr... oh wait, I am already, nevermind, carry on.
<LimCore> PriceChild: you seem to have 10 characters in nick
<PriceChild> LimCore: now there are constructive and polite ways to say "this is rubbish, do something about it", and then there's whining and creating silly channels
<LimCore> I bet at least some of you thought that name was funny
<PriceChild> LimCore: maybe the first time
<LimCore> nalioth: oh ok. thanks
<LimCore> if one would want to create say #ubuntu-games - channel about games on Unbut, what is needed?
<LimCore> like, he needs any legal affilation or something, or not
<PriceChild> a purpose or need for the channel would be a good start
<LimCore> so one is NOT free to create it right? ok
<LimCore> and same for ##ubuntu-games ?
<PriceChild> Oh you're free to create it the single #... but we would rather you didn't unless you actually have a reason.
<LimCore> if I want it to be mine channel, not mining anyones approval or lack of it, then is ## a place for it, or also no?
<LimCore> *minding
<PriceChild> LimCore: are you creating it for the hell of it still?
<PriceChild> Because really... what's the point?!
<LimCore> well, this was the question :)  What should be a validation to be able to create a channel
<LimCore> I thought that anyone can create whatever channel (minus some #officiall names) just because he can
<PriceChild> Yes you 'can'. But 'should' you?
<LimCore> what is the servers owners view on this?
<LimCore> like... they dont mind
<PriceChild> I 'can' not stop for people at a pelican crossing, but I 'should'.
<LimCore> or, they do mind, because it eats resources (I think it does not) etc
<LimCore> ok, simply. You dont like #ubuntu-fail, I see it as #ubuntu* are reserved so ubuntu officials decide, ok.  What about 1) ##ubuntu-fail    2) ##ubuntu-mybugs (nicer name)  3) ##guhevefd43 (useless channel created just because).  Creatinon of which of thoes channels are considred to be more or less "bad" thing to do here?
<PriceChild> What is the point in any of them?
<LimCore> 1) would be rating about bugs,  2) as well but nicer name,  and 3) would be used by two people that talk about oprivate stuff
<nalioth> why not make ##limcores-playground and do as you wish  ( bar trolling, of course )
<ikonia> instead of ranting about bugs, you can contirbute to them, post updates to the bugs, assist in the fixes (if possible)
<ikonia> channel energry in a better direction
<LimCore> nalioth: what do you mean by "bar trolling"
<nalioth> 1218393584 13:39 < LimCore> so, is one free to create any ##ubuntu* (about) channel or not?                                                                                                                                      +robotgeek
<nalioth> 1218393776 13:42 <+nalioth> if you create a channel for trolling, no.
<nalioth> trolling is off topic on freenode
<LimCore> "bar trolling" == "but drop the trolling" ?
<stdin> "bar trolling" means "except trolling"
<LimCore> (btw, I do not agree that all facts with added personal opionions, or not generally accepted views, even aimed to rise a bit interest, should be called "trolling")
<nalioth> LimCore: anything else we can help you with?
<LimCore> well no, you invited me here :)
<LimCore> bye
<ubot3> In #ubuntuforums-beginners, speeddemon8803 said: ubot3 is NOT old by any standards..ubotu is old :D
<Breatheeasy> hi, im banned from #ubuntu, do i have to be registered or something?
<Myrtti> lets see
<Myrtti> according to our banlog you are not banned
<Breatheeasy> Cannot join #ubuntu (You are banned).
<Myrtti> that's odd
<Breatheeasy> im using xchat
<Breatheeasy> no proxies or anything
<Myrtti> right
<Flannel> Myrtti: banlog has him banned
<Flannel> Or at least, has something that'd ban him
<Myrtti> Flannel: noted
<Breatheeasy> what did i do?
<Myrtti> took a while to find it
<Myrtti> you didn't
<Myrtti> hold on
<Flannel> Myrtti: the real name one looks safe to remove
<Flannel> Breatheeasy: try now
<Breatheeasy> worked thankyou
<Myrtti> no probs
<Breatheeasy> how did i get myself banned?
<Myrtti> you did nothing
<Myrtti> it was a ban placed on the realname you were using
<Breatheeasy> ah
<Breatheeasy> so somebody else did something wrong with my name?
<Myrtti> basically yes
<Flannel> Breatheeasy: Well, someone else who has the same name as you.  Daniel F
<Tallken> hey guys, we have a bot at UbuntuForums, name "myfriends", sent me a link which appeared to be at ubuntu forums but is actually a link to some foreign site...
<elkbuntu> what is the link?
<Tallken> hello, is this your thread? http://ubuntuforums.org/member.php?f...oster&t=707988. Thanks ::::: But the "http://ubuntuforums.org/member.php?f...oster&t=707988" actually links to htt p :/ /  w w w .p reownedwatches.us
<Tallken> forgot the quotes on the message quote
<elkbuntu> what is the ... replacing?
<elkbuntu> Tallken?
 * elkbuntu cannot replicate with what you've given
<Tallken> elkbuntu, what?
<Tallken> elkbuntu, don't understand
<elkbuntu> Tallken, is http://ubuntuforums.org/member.php?f...oster&t=707988 the full, unadulterated url?
<elkbuntu> as in, were the ... between the f and the o always there, or did you add them or replace something with them
<Tallken> elkbuntu, I received one private message on the forums, from "myfriends"; its title was: "Hi"; its body was: "hello, is this your thread? http://ubuntuforums.org/member.php?f...oster&t=707988. Thanks" . But in fact, "http://ubuntuforums.org/member.php?f...oster&t=707988" linked to "http://www.preownedwatches.us/"
<elkbuntu> right. i'm not getting that behaviour
<PriceChild> Tallken: on ubuntuforums.org, not #ubuntuforums?
<Tallken> ya
<Pici> elkbuntu: I think Tallken means: <a href="boguspage>ubuntuforums</a>
<Pici> or written correctly.
<elkbuntu> why are we getting reports about ubuntuforums stuff?
<elkbuntu> ugh... i should have left for work already
<Tallken> rofl sorry elkbuntu
<Tallken> thought you'd like to know there is a bot in the forums
<PriceChild> Tallken: please forward a copy to me on the forums, "PriceChild".
<PriceChild> Tallken: this channel deals only with irc. In future, reports should go in #ubuntuforums, or in forum feedback and help, or in a pm to a mod
<Tallken> PriceChild, done
<Pici> Tallken: #ubuntu-ops only control Ubuntu's IRC presence, not the forums. Although some of the ops are also moderators.
<Tallken> PriceChild, Pici , thanks for the information :)
 * Myrtti goes to check her post count again
<Pici> mine is 0.
<Myrtti> 7 since registering on May 20th, 2005
<Tallken> PriceChild, got it?
<Myrtti> damn, again age crisis
<PriceChild> Tallken: sorting it out
<Tallken> PriceChild, ok, going away now :)
#ubuntu-ops 2009-08-03
<bazhang> jondavis is the same guest6732 who was asking for 'hawt girls' in #kubuntu a short while ago
<Amaranth_> going to try to fix this stupid thing once and for all
<Amaranth_> bbiab
<Flannel> +1!
<Spykemcc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/244995/ is the fucking script ok or you need my shoes in your ass
<Flannel> Spykemcc: Erm
<Spykemcc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/244995/
<Spykemcc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/244995/
<Spykemcc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/244995/
<Spykemcc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/244995/
<Spykemcc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/244995/
<Spykemcc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/244995/
<Spykemcc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/244995/
<Spykemcc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/244995/
<Spykemcc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/244995/
<Spykemcc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/244995/
<Spykemcc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/244995/
<Spykemcc> v
<Spykemcc> vv
<Spykemcc>  bn
<Spykemcc> b
<Spykemcc> mnf
<Spykemcc> m
<Flannel> Spykemcc: Flooding this channel probably isn't a good idea.
<Spykemcc> YFG
<Spykemcc> j
<Spykemcc> jyh
<Spykemcc> jd
<Flannel> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ubottu> Flannel called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<Spykemcc> y
<Spykemcc> gmyd
<Spykemcc> jy
<Spykemcc> y
<Spykemcc> jy
<Spykemcc> jy
<Spykemcc> jy
<Spykemcc> jyg
<Spykemcc> jy
<Spykemcc> jyg
<Spykemcc> jy
<Spykemcc> jf
<Spykemcc> jf
<Spykemcc> jf
<Spykemcc> jf
<Spykemcc> fjjf
<Spykemcc> jvg
<Spykemcc> f
<Spykemcc> lol
<Spykemcc> want worse
<Spykemcc> mmmmmmmmm nice
<Spykemcc> can I call my bots ?
<Flannel> Thanks nalioth
<nalioth> :(
<Flannel> What?
<nalioth> it sucks that folks are out there that require such treatment
<Flannel> Yeah, some people need to find a better hobby.  But fretting over it unfortunately won't fix anything.
<Amaranth_> ok, hopefully fixed
<Flannel> Yay!
<Amaranth> My current theory is that my cable modem's NAT was keeping my router and computer from seeing how flaky my computer is
<Amaranth> So I turned the NAT back on but put my router in the DMZ
<Amaranth> s/flaky my computer/flaky my connection/
<lulwutz> Using proxy here, I was granted to use #kubuntu and it is not what I wanted.  Please grant me access to #ubuntu.  Thank you.
<Flannel> lulwutz: That's because you're banned from #ubuntu
<lulwutz> Flannel: How long do ban last?
<Flannel> lulwutz: Until they get resolved.  In this instance, you'll need to discuss it with the operator who banned you
<Flannel> which I believe is bazhang.
<lulwutz> Flannel: I see.  Thank you.
<lulwutz> bazhang: Are you available?
<bazhang> lulwutz, hi
<lulwutz> bazhang: Hello.  May we discuss our matter? ^^
<bazhang> lulwutz, what nick were you using at the time
<lulwutz> bazhang: iLove, iRa... etc.
<bazhang> iRape?
<lulwutz> bazhang: Yes.  And iSleep, iSomething.  Lot of iPhenanoms(sp?)
<bazhang> lulwutz, you were asked to change that nick, yet proceeded nonetheless, adding a comment 'its all about the love'
<lulwutz> bazhang: I believe I was banned during the process of changing nicknames, but not the ident.  This involves reconnecting the server, correct?
<lulwutz> bazhang: I responded with that comment to somebody before you sent me a private message asking to change the nickname.
<bazhang> is my synopsis an accurate one lulwutz ?
<lulwutz> bazhang: What do you mean?  What synopsis?
<bazhang> lulwutz, being asked to change, yet proceeding with the above comment with that nick
<lulwutz> bazhang: Using unsuitable nickname, I joined and discuss.  The above comment was proceeded.  I get kicked (on account of nickname),  I get a private message from you asking to change my nickname.  I changed it.  You said something about ident.
<bazhang> !coc | lulwutz please read this
<ubottu> lulwutz please read this: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<lulwutz> I do not know how I change ident but I'm assuming this have to do with the activity of disconnect/reconnect the server.
<bazhang> !guidelines > lulwutz
<ubottu> lulwutz, please see my private message
<bazhang> lulwutz, you understand how that nick and ident are *completely* unacceptable and offensive?
<lulwutz> bazhang: Yes I understood and knew it firsthandly.  My condelences for being silly which should not be happening in first place. :<
<lulwutz> bazhang: I apologized for my trollish behaviors.
<bazhang> lulwutz, I'm not entirely convinced of your apology, as the last time you joined to discuss it, you had the attitude of 'lul' as it was OK and much ado about nothing
<lulwutz> bazhang: I see.  You're not convinced.  What can I do at this point?  I would like to join #ubuntu and help other people to the extent of my abilities and to get my wireless issue fixed so I could sell the netbook (this one).  I have searched the forums to no avail and I'm attempting to find out if anybody have same model as I do... would know the workaround for wireless issue.  I'm going to eBay it asap.
<lulwutz> But to do that, I have to convince you.  I know apology over online would seem silly and quite easy, but there are no "verified" way to apologize through online.
<Guest34476> This is me.  Avoiding any "lul" in my nickname.
<bazhang> Guest34476, this is not about apologizing to me; it is about the complete unsuitability of that nick and ident for Ubuntu channels, and indeed anywhere. and as you admit you knew beforehand and were using it to troll
<Guest34476> bazhang: By the way, this is mobi-sheep.  If you recall, yes, I was being silly.  My main system is in Dell Repair because I flipped the cereal bowl accidentally on the laptop.  I'm operating everything on the netbook and I missed my main system already.  This was my punishment. ;(
<Guest34476> bazhang: Yes, I apologized for troll and I'm telling you -- This won't happen again.  Please do mark my word.
<Guest34476> If you could.
<bazhang> Guest34476, you are a long time user of #ubuntu channel then (I recall the name mobi-sheep). Please read the guidelines and code of conduct above
<Guest34476> Okay.  I'll read it.  Be right back.
<bazhang> Guest34476, I dont feel comfortable lifting the ban at this point, as you consider it being 'silly'. I feel the need for guidance from some of our senior operators in this instance
<Guest34476> bazhang: Being an operator in #ubuntu is not a privilege, it is a responsibility.
<Guest34476> bazhang: It said so on the IRC Guideline.  You have your responsibility and you executed it beautifully.  I'm not going to argue with you on this one.  I even knew I did wrong.
<Guest34476> bazhang: I only want to say I'm sorry and if you don't feel comfortable, please do seek guidance from others.  I'll wait patiently.  Also, I'm only Ubuntu user for six months or so but I have helped a lot in #ubuntu.
<bazhang> Guest34476, please return in 24 hours as that should be enough time for others to weigh in.
<Guest34476> bazhang: Okay.  Thank you.  Have a nice evening/night/morning/ or whenever it is in your time zone.  Thank you again.  I'll be going now.
<bazhang> mobi-sheep. huh.
<bazhang> elky jussi01 Pici would appreciate any views here
<elky> let me get this straight... mobi-sheep is... iRape?
<elky> sorry keep bumping the RF button on the laptop. did someone reply to me?
<Flannel> Not within the past five minutes
<Flannel> if that's what you're asking
<elky> that is, yes
<jussi01> Ive jus got off the night train, with very little sleep - though the bed was comfortable. Not a good time to get my view.
<bazhang> elky, yes mobi-sheep was iRape
<elky> le sigh.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<indus> hi
<indus> hi was chatting in ubuntu off topic, and 'your country sucks' is not in the spirit of ubuntu i believe,please take some action
<indus> goodbye then
<jussi01> indus: you have the ability to say something also - catalyse. :) anyone can do this, you dont need to be an op. *:)
<indus> no its a bad argument
<indus> i dont think any country sucks so i cant reply to such things
<jussi01> indus: just say what you just said to us! ie. Hey, I dont think "your country sucks" is in the spirit of ubuntu chat, can we avoid that.
<indus> well,ok
<indus> but does boil the blood
<jussi01> indus: Ill have a look now, but its part of your participation to try and make the feeling good there. consider it like you are with a group of friends, do you call the police everytime someone says something not nice?
<indus> jussi01:i get your point,but iam new in offtopic, and these things put you off,but iam glad you will look into it
<indus> but nvm
<jussi01> indus: I agree, stating things like that is distasteful, but you are part of the community as well. :)
<jussi01> anyway, thank you for the heads up :)
<indus> ok, somehow irc seems more hostile than the forums,those are really friendly
<indus> i feel at home there,and i want to be here too
<jussi01> ok, well thanks and see you next time.
<indus> peace :)
<bazhang> hmm. can't seem to edit a factoid
<Flannel> which one?
<jussi01> yer looged in?
<Flannel> the suspense is killing me!
<bazhang> the one for ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ; I get pinged there everytime someone calls it, but I am not on the access list so seems silly to have it (others work fine, am logged in)
<Flannel> I don't think there's a separate ops trigger in -ot
<bazhang> right. so I have just have to get pinged there then. hoped to remove my name, but if that is not possible, no worries.
<Flannel> I'm just saying, I don't think there's a separate one.
<jussi01> !search ops
<ubottu> Found: ops-#ubuntu-bots, desktops, opabuse, laptop, ops-#kubuntu, amaranth-#ubuntu-ops*, desktopsearch, exploit, ops-#xubuntu-offtopic, ops-#ubuntu-cym
<jussi01> not looking that way...
<jussi01> !search op
<ubottu> Found: code, browsers, ops-#ubuntu-cym, ot-#ubuntu-ops, ops-#ubuntu-motu, scp, strigi, hammertime-#ubuntustudio-devel, recon-#ubuntu-offtopic, icons
<Flannel> jussi01: "ops" isn't on that list?
<bazhang> well it will work out at any rate. no big deal.
<jussi01> hrm, weird, have a look on the ubottu.com site
<bazhang> removed outstanding bans, including that on mobi-sheep (all those I can see at least, am on lindbohm)
<ikonia> make a note - indus got "told off" in #ubuntu and is now looking for reasons for other people to be told off
<Flannel> What? where?
<ikonia> indus got banned for a couple of days due to his attitude in #ubuntu and his stupid behaviour in -ops
<Flannel> Right, I remember that
<ikonia> he doesn't like this so is now trying to find reasons for others to be "told off"
<Flannel> Ah
<ikonia> he's comaplined about quite a few - at the time, pointless issues
<ikonia> and made quite racist comments about it too
<ikonia> "all westerners use foul language" etc etc
<ikonia> (out of context)
<ikonia> I get the impressions this is now "payback"
<indus> ikonia: hello
<indus> i dont recommend alternate unofficial methods of installation,but flash for 64 bit users is an exception
<ikonia> indus: what do you wnat ?
<ikonia> want
<indus> dont dissuade me from recommending 64 bit flash, all users do so
<indus> thats all
<ikonia> indus: please don't recommend unsupported solutions without making it clear the consiquences of that solution
<indus> i told you , the consequences in case of flash is absolute zero.
<ikonia> no it's not
<indus> its a plugin which if doesnt work can be easily deleted
<indus> but it does work and its documented well by now
<ikonia> indus: it can overwrite the existing file, if not used caefully, it is not tested with ubuntu - hence why it's not in the repos yet - it's not supported, just make it clear the situation
<indus> ok,but cos its alpha , ubuntu will never have it in repo
<indus> ikonia: also,my method involves moving it to new folder and not /usr/lib/mozilla
<indus> i mean in home
<ikonia> indus: then mention "your" method
<indus> yes i did
<ikonia> indus: give them clear info and explain the ramifications, and the limitations, it's not a roblem recommending it, just not as a first option and without making it cear
<ikonia> eg: how does firefox deal with conflicting libraries in /usr/lib/mozilla and /home/$user/.mozilla
<indus> no further comments
<indus> you know your linux well,its good
<ikonia> great, so please just make sure you make it clear that it's unsupported, the risks, and if possible help them through the processes
<indus> as far as i know,having both plugins wont help, it first looks in /usr/lib,then goes to ./mozilla
<ikonia> "as far as you know"
<indus> ya enough for ubuntu
<ikonia> enough for ubuntu ?
<ikonia> indus: look - I'm clearly not making myself clear when explaining this
<indus> i survived for 3 years with it, iam sure most others too will
<ikonia> that's not the attitude
<ikonia> others may not know better - others may not be "ok"
<indus> i dont have any attitude, you seem to have some problem with me
<ikonia> hence why I'm telling you to make sure you hilight the risks/unsupportability
<indus> 'risk' ? can you tell me the risk of using 64 bit flash?
<ikonia> indus: sure, it may make your browser / application unstable as it's not tested
<ikonia> it may conflict with something else you have in
<ikonia> it may install to theh wrong playce and overwrite your core flash library
<indus> its tested by users isnt it? iam talking specific flash here
<ikonia> indus: yes, but offering a solution that is unknown at this time it offering someon a "test" solultion as a solution
<indus> well,i get your point,but i try to avoid such things
<ikonia> just make it clear
<indus> ok,i need to see the irc guidelines now
<ikonia> what ??
<ikonia> this is nothing to do with the guidelines
<indus> yes i do,could you please
<ikonia> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ikonia> indus: please be aware that this is not a guidlines issue, this is just common sense
<indus> so many people recommending all kinds of crazy advice on the channel,and you pick me
<ikonia> no - I speak to anyone I see doing it,
<indus> if you go through my history, if you find me recommending even a single unofficial solution, you can kick me again
<ikonia> what are you talking about ?
<indus> but anyways, official is not always right
<indus> bye
<ikonia> I've not kicked you - I'm not saying don't recommend things
<indus> ok ok
<indus> got it
<ikonia> I'm just asking you to be clear about what your recommending to people - and make it clear of the risks/supportability
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu indus Pushing flash64bit as a first option solution, not a problem but did not respond well to requests to try the official packages first unless people know what they are doing with alpha software, makes comment "0:43 < indus> but anyways, official is not always right"
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<topyli> oh. i just removed Abortionist from -ot. he is now bragging on pm that he's on the channel. turns out he's Bacta
<jussi01> oh dear...
<ikonia> right freenode staff for him
<ikonia> ooh jussi01 's around perfect
<jussi01> ikonia: pm please
<topyli> bacta is cloaked, but has same ident and realname
<ikonia> it's him
<ikonia> he's trolling #christian and ban dodging in there too
<jussi01> let me look into it.
<topyli> bacta is still on -ot. what should we do?
<jussi01> topyli: just leave it for now.
<topyli> ok
<ikonia> topyli: is he banned in -ot ?
<topyli> Bacta? i don't know
<jussi01> hiya njan
<jussi01> topyli: please explain the situation to njan ;)
<elky> we need richih
<topyli> hi njan :)
<elky> he knows *all* about bacta
<ikonia> bacta is comaplined about in #freenode ona daily basis for being a troll - he admits to it on a daily basis
<jussi01> elky: njan's the man ;)
<ikonia> now he's rubbiing peoples face in by ban dodging and trolling channels
<njan> topyli, howdy :)
<jussi01> but lets just get the situation explained ;)
<ikonia> I'm actually a little frustrated that staff don't dump this guy off once and for all
<njan> topyli, what happened? trolled uncloaked, banned, /ns identified, re-trolled?
<elky> njan, pretty much, yes.
<topyli> njan: i removed a user from #ubuntu-offtopic. he pm'ed me, bragging he's still on the channel. and he is, as Bacta
<njan> Ok. That's what it looked like. I've solved the problem, then. :)
<elky> njan, he's a network-wide troll, been getting away with it by light-handed staff for months.
<topyli> bacta is cloaked, Abortionist (the other one) is not. he has same ident, isp, realname
<elky> topyli, yes, and dear thomas doesn't realise we can see all that, for some reason.
<ikonia> he's in ##christian now flaunting it
<jussi01> njan: so a simple remove of him should now sort it, correct?
<ikonia> he's just left ##christian now
<njan> jussi01, actually, it should be resolved as is.
<njan> jussi01, but if you want to remove him, be my guest.
<ikonia> topyli: I would remove him from -offtopic too - coming in with a nick to cause trouble does not allow his other nick to stay
<ikonia> he clearly knows what he was doing and I personally don't think it should be allowed to stay
<topyli> right
<ikonia> that's my opinion
<ikonia> in effect by using the nick bacta he is ban dodging abortinasits ban
<njan> The ban will now affect him, which is why he's stopped talking, since it's acting as a mute.
<njan> He won't be able to rejoin either, unless his ISP changes his hostname.
<ikonia> in that case I'll remove him from -offtopic
<ikonia> jussi01 is too quick
<ikonia> kudos
<elky> njan, keep an eye out, he knows how to reconnect.
<topyli> yep :)
<elky> i've dealt with this worm on a few networks :(
<njan> elky, feel free to give me a poke if he evades the ban that way.
<ikonia> he started quizzing me about how I knew him on linuxchix the other day - out of the blue
<elky> yeah, just stay clear of that and ignore the cop/lawyer threats he'll dish out
<ikonia> I'm not interested in either
<ikonia> I have no interest in talking to him
<ikonia> jussi01: njan thank you
<jussi01> Im bored of him already. anything else interesting going on?
<ikonia> wolf
<njan> I note bacta's now in #ubuntu proper.
<ikonia> njan: he's not banned from there unfortuanatly
<Pici> ikonia: yes, stop being too polite.
<ikonia> Pici: it's a fault I know
<ikonia> Pici has opened himself up for a lecture from indus
<ikonia> good luck
<ikonia> jussi01: you wimp, I wanted pici to get a lecture ;)
<ikonia> (I'm of course kidding)
<Pici> Yeah, no one yelled at me yet about the meeting...
<ikonia> oooh good,
<ikonia> I've not missed that ;)
<ikonia> Pici: make sure you have a pillow down your trouses, elky had to stop inflating her tires to attend !
<elky> ikonia, it's ok, i went and did that tonight
<ikonia> phew
<elky> ikonia, for the fact that i have 4 servos within a few hundred metres of home, only only one has an air facility with a display
<elky> two of them, the air doesn't even get to the nozzle, it exits in various places along the hose
<ikonia> sounds rubbish
<Pici> elky: Do you have a moment
<elky> for what?
<Pici> elky: re: bilbo_baggins, do you think I should have banned? I see your name attached to a lot of the history on the bantracker?
<Pici> See -ot a few minutes ago
<elky> you'll know soon enough if you should  have.
 * Pici sets a new hilight
<bazhang> what's the status of irseekbot
<elky> bazhang, afaik it fell to bits or something.
<bazhang> no response from 'dragonrigs' via PM
<bazhang> elky, it just joined
<elky> doesn't mean people are not going to try revive it
<bazhang> okay thanks
<YuseiDarkUmbreon> I'm banned from #ubuntu even though I never entered (in fact, I've only spent 10 minutes ever in this IRC server)
<ikonia> YuseiDarkUmbreon: one moment please
<Pici> YuseiDarkUmbreon: We do not allow web java irc clients on our channel due to abuse issues, please connect with a regular client or use webchat.freenode.net
<ikonia> Pici: ahh hwell spotted - thank you
<YuseiDarkUmbreon> Ah. Thanks.
<Pici> Xjs|moonshine: How can we help you today?
<ikonia> Xjs|moonshine: what's up? how can we help ?
<Xjs|moonshine> Pici, ikonia: I was just curious about YuseiDarkUmbreon's fate
<ikonia> Xjs|moonshine: how did you know he had a problem joining ?
<Xjs|moonshine> ikonia: he asked in # if somebody could ask in #ubuntu why he was banned. I asked for him and was directed here
<ikonia> I see,
<ikonia> well he's all sorted now
<Xjs|moonshine> obviously, yeah
<Xjs|moonshine> see you next time, then
<ikonia> bye
<Pici> I've never seen anyone with +u not set +i before...
<ikonia> yes, a few channels there
<ikonia> hey it's swat !
<Mamarok> Amaranth: that doesn't look much better in terms of connectivity :(
<ubottu> In ubottu, jonex_ said: hey bra this shit is hard to me lol
<Pici> !guidelines > raulh
<Flannel> oh no.  Now they're trying to change the default IRC channel
<Pici> Flannel: What?
<Flannel> Pici: Trying to make the IRC clients default to #ubuntu-CC
<Pici> Flannel: Who said that where?
<Flannel> getting the link for you
<Flannel> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/loco-contacts/2009-August/003473.html
<Flannel> Eh, sounds more like a RFC on a second read
<Pici> hrm... It would have been nice to see that copied to the ubuntu-irc or irc-council mailing lists as well.
<Flannel> Hmm, Mr Castro's penultimate comment on the bug makes it sound like he didn't read any of the previous comments
<Mamarok> I don't think this will work out, as a lot of the loco teams do no support
<Flannel> Mamarok: well, and the whole globalization of support is a benefit in #u
<Mamarok> also LOCALE =! country for a lot of them neither
<nalioth> and #ubuntu-CC does what?
<Flannel> nalioth: country-code, LoCo team
<nalioth> right.  that'll work fine, cuz your computer knows exactly where it is at all times
<Flannel> I think they're going to use some black magic of empathy to do so, which is why that community bug now affects empathy for some silly reason
<jussi01> I just love how they listen to us... the people here all the time...
<Pici> If they really really want to spend time developing features, just have empathy hide joins/parts in channels larger than $n
<Pici> I have my joins/parts for #ubuntu going to a separate window and the traffic in there isn't that bad without them.
<jussi01> bingo. or just turn off joins/parts to start with.
<Flannel> mention it on the bug report
<Flannel> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-community/+bug/392799
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 392799 in ubuntu-community "#ubuntu too noisy to be useful" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Pici> added my poorly written comment.
<jussi01> Pici: it reads fine to me
<Pici> jussi01: well, the process of writing it was poor :P
#ubuntu-ops 2009-08-04
<burtontrail> hey guys out there
<burtontrail> got a question
<burtontrail> at turning up my pc sometimes there is a check of drives
<burtontrail> any one knowes how to deactivate?
<ikonia> burtontrail: hi there
<burtontrail> hi
<ikonia> burtontrail: your actually not in the #ubuntu support channel but the ubuntu operators channel, it looks like you've been forwarded here, if you can give me a minute I'll look into it
<burtontrail> damn
<burtontrail> ok which channel do i have to join?
<burtontrail> can you look up for me?
<ikonia> well #ubuntu is the correct channel, but I suspect you're on a forward.
<ikonia> if you an hang on a minute I'm looking into it now
<ikonia> interesting, I can't see any ban reference for you. Could you try to join #ubuntu channel please
<burtontrail> yes
<burtontrail> thank you
<burtontrail> bb
<Pici> augh, I almost feel like giving up trying to make #ubuntu orderly with all these splits distracting people.
<ikonia> not good
<ikonia> Pici: keep with it, soon be done
<Pici> Does anyone have a template or a stock reply for people contacting them via launchpad via email for support?
<gnomefreak> not me
<elky> Pici, it's called /dev/null/
<elky> er. s/null\//null/
<elky> Pici,  mean, i know, but i'm totally not listed there as a free technical support service, so it's kind of unsolicited.
<ikonia> these splits are getting stupid
<Pici> Would anyone find a mass-unban tool handy if it was a bantracker feature? Like you could somehow select a bunch of old bans and it would give you the relevant /mode -bbbb $1 $2 $3 $4 /mode -bb $5 $6 code?
<nalioth> Pici: some 'old bans' are 'good bans'
<Kottizen> This is right place for me :D
<nalioth> Pici: we just need folks to clean up after themselves (ban wise)
<nalioth> Kottizen: what can we do for you today?
<Kottizen> nalioth: oh nothing, i just looked inside here :D
<Pici> nalioth: I mean just for cleaning things up, not automatic old-ban-removal.
<nalioth> Kottizen: make sure you read our exciting /topic  :)
<Pici> For example, I typically go through the bantracker, put all the masks of the bans I want to remove into a file and then run it through a script that gives me the /mode -bbb lines
 * Pici thinks about it, also maybe some 'reminder' system for looking at bans that should be removed.
<Kottizen> nalioth: ok
<jussi01> !idle | Kottizen
<ikonia> Pici: the script Myritti uses is goo
<ubottu> Kottizen: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<Kottizen> jussi01: ok
<ikonia> good
<jussi01> !ops | IRCC meeting Sunday 9th 0700 UTC! Be there or be square!
<ubottu> IRCC meeting Sunday 9th 0700 UTC! Be there or be square!: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ubottu> jussi01 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops (IRCC meeting Sunday 9th 0700 UTC! Be there or be square!)
 * ikonia notes utc
<jussi01> ikonia: :)
<jrib> yeah umm why so early...
<jussi01> jrib: its a time when most of the iRCC members can make it.
<jussi01> jrib: remembering we have members on most continents...
<Pici> Its hip to be square
<popey> didnt work too well last week :)
<jussi01> popey: well there were unforseen circumstances. these things happen
<popey> sure, point being no time guarantees everyone arriving
<jussi01> zigactly
<ikonia> king ?
<Pici> Meeting time :/
<popey> .n
<popey> gah
<mneptok> eeesh. midnight.
 * mneptok will have to caffeinate, or pass.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<nalioth> handled
<Pici> nalioth: safe to remove the ban then?
<nalioth> for that IP, i reckon
<mneptok> !away > zargonovski
<ubottu> In ubottu, shadeslayer said: !rekonq is Rekonq is a webkit browser,SVN located at svn checkout svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk/playground/network/rekonq
<ubottu> In ubottu, rww said: !no, yes-#ubuntu-offtopic is <alias> no
<genii> Hm
<Pici> No for factoid request #1
<Pici> No reason to suggest to people to install stuff from source, especially if you only give them the svn url.
<Amaranth> yay no disconnects for 17 hours, I'm officially fixed
 * mneptok blinks
<mneptok> errrr .... i hope you don't mean "fixed" in the "my cat is fixed" sense.
<Pici> I don't think he would start that sentence with 'yay' if it did.
<Flannel> Pici: Unless he didn't want to have any more kittens
 * genii sips
 * Gary giggles
<jpds> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<jpds> Someone really needs to fix ubottu so that that^^ works in /msg.
<Slart> #ubuntu is getting weird.. you might want to make an appearance there
<ikonia> looking
<nalioth> opisafaggot, ikonia
<ikonia> talking to him in pm
<ikonia> I see him
<ikonia> gone
<ikonia> he never responded and is logged out
<ikonia> ahh no, he's install-x
<ikonia> I assume that was changed at your request
<nalioth> not mine
 * nalioth smells mutton
<ikonia> oh, nickspoon in -ot
<nickspoon> Tja.
<ikonia> icarus appears to be the same person as opisafaggot
<ikonia> now Guest66384
<ikonia> I wonder if icarus=ikonia and opisafaggot is a hint ?
<ikonia> (as they are the same person and there appears to be a message)
<nalioth> he's nick-hopping, ikonia
<ikonia> I've just put it together, sorry
<ubottu> grawity called the ops in #ubuntu (tachan-tachan)
<rww> HarborMasta, who just joined #ubuntu-offtopic, has previously joined as Grenfell, who's banned under several other IP addresses as Grexo and was previously abusing Freenode's Java client and iirc banned for that, too.
<rww> Oh, and it appears that Grenfell was using the ident "HarborMa" a few times, including when Pici kicked him for ban evasion recently.
 * Pici sighs
<Pricey> rww: Thanks, we'll watch the channel further.
<rww> Alrighty. Thanks :)
<Pici> Pricey: Have you made contact? If not I'm going to ask him to join here.
<Pricey> Pici: I haven't yet, no. There was a little kerfuffle in #freenode earlier regarding him, he mentioned it in -ot infact.
<HarborMasta> you added a ?
<HarborMasta> whats up
<Pici> Are you aware that you are evading a ban currently?
<HarborMasta> what ban?
 * Pici blinks
<Pici> Well, I thought I'd be nice about it...
<ubottu> Slart_ called the ops in #ubuntu (taslayer)
<genii> Pici: Fast response time there
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
#ubuntu-ops 2009-08-05
<th0r> in case you guys don't recognize it, this jigawho is fillling #ubuntu with racist remarks and vulgarity
<ubottu> richardcavell called the ops in #ubuntu (Jigawho)
<genii> Weird evil trend. Jussi and now Gary.
<evilGary> it's due to being staff, it does things to you
<genii> Heh
<LjL> hi. i'd like to remove freenode webchat users controlling from the floodbots, if that's ok.
<Pricey> LjL: pardon?
<Pricey> as in the forwards from proxy-users ?
<Pricey> meh exemptions
<LjL> yes. there is no reason to favor freenode's webchat over other gateways.
<LjL> and i don't want that to happen.
<Pricey> Any reason for this change in heart?
<LjL> there hasn't been any change
<Pricey> is there any reason why we couldn't/shouldn't make it work on @gateway/web/ ?
<LjL> i programmed the floodbots to give *mibbit* exempts, and i planned to extend that to other gateways that proved reliable so far as giving users' IPs
<Pricey> hmm i guess not all web gateways giv... yeah
<LjL> freenode has subsequently decided to use its position to ban the dominant gateway, and i don't want to help with that.
<Pricey> Oh so this is about mibbit.
<LjL> freenode has never published a valid reason for that, either.
<LjL> about mibbit and freenode, yes.
<Pricey> they've made blog postings
<LjL> they don't explain anything
<Flannel> Aren't all gateways forwarded right now?
<LjL> there's no abuse potential, you know as well as i do that channels can ban mibbit if they want
<Pricey> LjL: mibbit was banned in #ubuntu for a reason.
<LjL> Pricey: all gateways were banned in #ubuntu
<Pricey> LjL: why?
<LjL> Pricey: because #ubuntu ops decided so, because they decided it would be too much hassle to ban the hex idents.
<Pricey> not all gateways provide hex idents
<Flannel> I'm confused.  What change are you proposing LjL?
<Pricey> Flannel: stopping the +e's
<Pricey> I have absolutely no problem whatsoever with reevaluating our gateway policy.
<LjL> Pricey: and those that don't were never allowed in
<Flannel> I think the current setup is good.  It prevents people from being banned, then running off to a web gateway and getting another crack at it.
<Pricey> What I have a problem with, is getting involved with freenode 'politics' and stopping something that isn't really broken?
<LjL> Pricey: mibbit wasn't really broken, either
<LjL> i've been upset about this for a while
<Pricey> LjL: and that's why we (ubuntu) allowed it into #ubuntu via this system!
<LjL> i'm particularly upset right now, because the only way i have to connect is web gateways, and i'm just with something decidedly inferior compared to mibbit
<Pricey> LjL: freenode's webchat isn't really broken either...
<LjL> i don't care
<LjL> i do want to get involved with "freenode's politics" at this point
<LjL> i am on freenode
<Pricey> Does 'ubuntu' have a say in this?
<LjL> if freenode staff like to do everything without even telling its users what exactly it is about, that's their prerogative
<LjL> doesn't mean i'll like it
<Pricey> Seen as your changes reflect what we wish.
<Flannel> You have beef with Freenode, so we're taking it out on Ubuntu?
<LjL> Pricey: yes, you can write brand new bots if you want.
<Pricey> LjL: I'm speaking to you as an Ubuntu guy.
<Pricey> LjL: You're making a decision for Ubuntu here.
<LjL> Pricey: as an ubuntu guy, i say that our current IRC provider is abusing its position, and we shouldn't be supporting this
<LjL> if they shut off gateways access, then we shouldn't be willing to provide their specific gateway an advantage
<Pricey> LjL: Could we sort this out with the IRC Council, operators and users though?
<Pricey> Look over our policy.
<Pricey> Then make the required changes?
<Flannel> LjL: How are the floodbots supporting anything?
<Pricey> I believe we have a meeting scheduled for this weekend.
<LjL> Flannel: if you don't know that, that means you've never looked
<Flannel> LjL: We have a responsibility to our users, blocking gateway users entirely isn't in the best interests of our userbase.
<LjL> Pricey: look
<LjL> Pricey: i never *added* support for freenode's webchat to begin with
<LjL> Pricey: someone who had access to the bots' servers did
<LjL> and now i'm saying i don't like that.
<Pricey> I don't want to come down on one side or the other right now. I'm just saying lets not be hasty.
<Pricey> Lets evaluate what #ubuntu requires first, then make changes.
<LjL> Flannel: i never said you should block gateway users entirely.
<LjL> you can easily let every gateway user in.
<Pricey> We may even decide to place an exempt on the entire freenode or gateway/web
<Pricey> who knows
<Pricey>  /remove the ban
<Flannel> LjL: If our current stance is offensive to you, letting everyone in would be offensive to you as well, because it wouldn't be materially different.  Mibbit still wouldn't be allowed in, because we don't control that.
<LjL> Flannel: letting every web gateway in is different from only letting the freenode one in.
<Pricey> LjL: You seem to be wanting to remove this feature solely because of freenode <-> mibbit politics.
<LjL> Pricey: the original feature of exempting mibbit users got "broken" by freenode's politics, too.
<Pricey> LjL: hmm?
<LjL> Pricey: if freenode hadn't banned mibbit, no one would have ever had to touch the floodbot code to remove the mibbit code and add code about webchat.fn.net instead
<Pricey> LjL: sure
<LjL> so.
<LjL> freenode has a say on ubuntu's politics
<Flannel> Er... If freenode had added a webchat, we should've added it, regardless of whether mibbit still existed.
<LjL> i don't see why i shouldn't be able to make a statement on theirs.
<Pricey> 00:22:54 < LjL> i don't see why i shouldn't be able to make a statement on theirs.
<Pricey> that is it
<Pricey> it is not "i"
<Pricey> it is "ubuntu"
<Pricey> right there
<Pricey> making this change is "ubuntu" making a statement
<LjL> it's my bots. they were never made open source, as you very well know.
<LjL> you're free to make other bots.
<Pricey> Do you see that point though?
<Pricey> Please don't rush into this.
<LjL> yep, and i believe that the time i put into writing the bots is enough to morally allow me to attempt to make a statement.
<LjL> ok, i won't rush it then.
<LjL> i'm not sure if i can attend the next meeting though, that depends on whether i manage to stay connected through webchat
<Pricey> LjL: Could you add an item to our agenda about evaluating our stances on gateways?
<LjL> Pricey: i doubt it, i don't really have HTTPS access
<Pricey> LjL: Could you jot your points down somewhere in an email to us, or just in PM, or leave htem in #ubuntu-irc-council incase you can't make the meeting?
<LjL> I intended to remove gateway-exemption support from the floodbots. This is because, while that feature initially applied to Mibbit, Freenode unilaterally stopped Mibbit from accessing the network, and concomitantly created its own web gateway.
<LjL> I consider this an unexplained abuse of a privileged position, and I do not think we should support it by explicitly supporting their gateway in #ubuntu by means of the bots.
<LjL> I am not concerned about whether this should result in all gateways being disallowed, or all gateways being unbanned and allowed without any restrictions.
<LjL> Pricey: ^
<Pricey> LjL: and to clarify. Is this 'intention' going to happen, whatever we decide about our policy?
<LjL> Pricey: yes
<LjL> Pricey: unless of course you convince me i shouldn't
<Pricey> so no..
<Seeker`> isn't unilateral action like that just a little anti-CoC?
<LjL> Seeker`: then i'll step down from ubuntu membership if it is
<LjL> i've already taken care of removing the cloak some time ago
<Seeker`> what about making the change to a copy of the code and giving the council a choice aobut what is run
<LjL> what about no
<LjL> are you kidding me?
<Seeker`> no
<LjL> Seeker`: then how is that different from having no say?
<Seeker`> becuase you will hae made your point
<LjL> i'm sorry but i don't exactly see how.
<LjL> any more than i have made it by speaking here as i have, anyhow.
<Seeker`> it doesn't strike me as particularly fair or good form to provide someone with a bot to fufil a particular service, and then giving them no say in how the bot runs in their channels
<LjL> Seeker`: for that matter, it doesn't strike me as particularly good form to "convert" the bot from mibbit-exempting to webchat-exempting without even so far as telling me
<LjL> i might not have agreed with that change - and as a matter of fact, i do not
<Pricey> That is an issue you should take up privately.
<Pricey> Revoke their access to your systems if required.
<LjL> Pricey: actually, my bot is running on their systems.
<Seeker`> saying "you've done something that I don't like, so I'll do something equally stupid" is just childish though
<LjL> Seeker`: is also not what i'm saying
<Seeker`> from what I've read, it does seem to be
<LjL> what i'm saying is that i don't want to support special treatment of freenode's webchat
<LjL> and since that's a feature i never introduced into the bots to begin with (someone else did)
<LjL> i want to revert that.
<Pricey> To clarify something, you did introduce the initial feature to treat mibbit with +e didn't you?
<Pici> I thought you added support for another web gateway shortly before or after the mibbit ban...
<LjL> Pricey: yup
<Seeker`> I just don't its a particularly nice thing to do to project personal issues you may have with freenode onto a channel that isn't yours
<LjL> Pici: oh yes
<LjL> Pici: i added it for emma (funnily enough)
<LjL> it was the gateway she used
<nalioth> Seeker`: check this out:  his code is NOT open source.  somoene rewrote his code.
<Pici> I never really looked at who was using it or what the site was exactly.
<Seeker`> I'm not saying that the code should have been changed without his permission
<LjL> Pici: well, for that matter i was about to say "wth are you talking about", i almost forgot. anyway, i didn't add it because mibbit was gone, if that was the spirit of the question (i think i added it while mibbit was still working)
<Amaranth> Seeker`: But you're saying that change should stay
<Seeker`> yes, I am
<Seeker`> provided the council want it to stay
<nalioth> Seeker`:  it's not open source.  the council has no say in it, except "we like floodbots" or "please take them away"
<Pici> I'm not going to dig through my logs for this right now, but I think I remember that the change to support freenode's webchat over mibbit in the Floodobot code was more of a maintenance task since the mibbit ban came at us all of a sudden as well.  We weren't going to re-assess banning gateways at that time, we just wanted a fix for a new situation.
<Seeker`> if code has been developed for someone, the developers political idiosyncracies shouldn't play a part in the functionality of the code
<LjL> Pici: yes, i can imagine it was because of that
<LjL> Pici: i'm not honestly exceptionally upset at whoever made the change
<nalioth> and we do like the floodbots, and appreciate LjL's work on them
<Pici> LjL: I'm just making sure that we have those points down though.
<Pici> LjL: You've heard it from me enough that I like the floodbots too
<LjL> Seeker`, i don't know if i'm understanding you correctly
<LjL> but are you telling me what i should and should not do with my code?
<Seeker`> I have no way of telling you what you should or shouldn't do with your code
<LjL> ah.
<Seeker`> I am merely stating my belief that if you have offered to develop some functionality, your internal politics shouldn't determine the functionality of that code
<LjL> Seeker`, i developed that code for others, but not under no implied condition
<LjL> if, say, ubuntu suddenly turned into an entirely commercial thing whose aim is to kill free software
<LjL> well, the floodbots wouldn't stay for a minute
<LjL> surely, i have a right to decide what to do with my code based on changes on the environment they operate in?
<Seeker`> but that is an ubuntu issue
<Flannel> Actually, that depends on the license under which you wrote the code....
<LjL> Flannel: proprietary. never licensed under anything.
<Seeker`> this is an issue that the IRC council have no control over; it was freenode's decision to screw with web clients
<nalioth> Flannel: they're written under the LJL License
<LjL> Seeker`: true enough (although part of the ircc are freenode staff), still #ubuntu is not only part of ubuntu, it's also a very important part of freenode
<Seeker`> it would be like me deciding that mootbot shouldn't respond to people with nicknames beginning with "n" because someone called neil annoyed me at work today
<Seeker`> i'd be within my rights to do it, but it would be a pretty crappy thing to do
<Pici> Seeker`: You too?!
<Pici> darn those neils...
<mneptok> LjL: "By hosting your code on our server, you grant us an irrevocable public domain license for it." it could happen.
<Flannel> Eh, stop picking on me.  Or at least, spell my name correctly.
<LjL> mneptok: i'm sure it wouldn't in this case.
<Seeker`> I'm just asking you to consider seperating out "I'm providing a useful service to a group of people" and "I have an issue with a decision made by a group of people tangentially related to first group"
<Amaranth> mneptok: Actually that can't happen
<mneptok> Amaranth: of course it could. you put source on my disk space, i can call the shots if you don't explicitly do so.
<LjL> Seeker`: i'd hardly say that freenode staff is "tangentially related" to the operation of these channels.
<Seeker`> mneptok: legally, you couldn't
<Amaranth> mneptok: But you can't let you upload it then afterward say that
<Amaranth> err, let me
<Seeker`> LjL: was the decision made by any of the staff that run the #ubunt channels?
<Pricey> LjL: please. That 'party of the council that are freenode staff' are talking with you as ubuntu irc people. Not freenode staff.
<Seeker`> mneptok: by reading the first word in this line, you agree to pay me £1,000,000,000,000
<Pricey> *the part
<LjL> Seeker`: how would i know
<LjL> Pricey: you should have remembered that at some other point, but ok.
<mneptok> Seeker`: you don't own my screen. i own my disk.
<Pici> I'd really rather not get into a fight about who owns the code.. be it with LjL or with anyone who did or might code something for us.
<Seeker`> mneptok: you cannot create a contract unilaterally after an event has taken place
<Pici> Its not constructive to go down that road..
<Seeker`> LjL: I am assuming that you created the bots to aid the ubuntu project. Freenode and ubuntu are linked, but they are seperate entities, and the vast majority of the ubnutu project have no link to freenode other than that they are users on their network
<LjL> Seeker`: i am not really a 360-degrees Ubuntu person
<LjL> i am an IRC person
<LjL> always been
<LjL> i have to do with IRC, not Ubuntu at large
<Seeker`> ok, replace "Ubuntu" with "Ubuntu IRC"
<LjL> i mean meh, why do you think i left the irc council to begin with? because i liked Ubuntu politics? what do you think?
<LjL> "Ubuntu IRC" is on freenode, and interaction between Ubuntu staff and Freenode staff has been important according to both Freenode people and Ubuntu people.
<Seeker`> but that does not mean that they are one and the same
<Seeker`> and most of the people that use #ubuntu have absolutely nothing to do with that relationship
<LjL> and when i say people, i mean shuttleworth and dahlskjaer
<LjL> most of the people that use #ubuntu have nothing to do with freenode, either, yet they were stopped from using mibbit
<Seeker`> how many of the 1500 or so people have a clue about the workings of the interactions between Ubuntu and Freenode?
<LjL> probably too feww
<Seeker`> so because they were stopped from using mibbit, they shouldn't be able to use any web client?
<LjL> Seeker`: whether they are or are not able to use any web client is not something i can or want to control. that's up the irc council.
<LjL> i just don't want to provide auto-exempting and auto-banning services
<LjL> for a gateway that freenode introduced because, allegedly, mibbit was prone to abuse.
<LjL> if their gateway is *not* prone to abuse, then it can be left open without any floodbots to check it, surely.
<Flannel> I don't think they ever made that claim
<LjL> Flannel: well, they did claim they shut down mibbit because it was prone to abuse
<Seeker`> I'm not trying to debate whether what freenode did was right or wrong
<LjL> Flannel: considering they immediately made their own gateway, one would only assume they consider it much better in that respect
<Flannel> LjL: No, their post clearly says that they shut it down because they spent too much time dealing with mibbit staff/whatevers dealing with abuse.
<LjL> Flannel: not really, they say it "comes down to abuse" and they "couldn't maintain a relationship" with mibbit's owners
<LjL> which i believe is bollocks, by the way
<stew> its certainly not bollocks
<Flannel> I have no idea whether its true or not, but the reason for shutting it down is that it took too long to deal with abuse from mibbit, not that there was abuse at all.
<LjL> Flannel: also, i'd have explained my opinion on their blog, if my comment had ever been approved.
<Seeker`> all I am trying to do is ask that you seperate out your dislike of freenodes decision from the functionality of the bots provided to the benefit of #ubuntu users and the #ubuntu operators
<Seeker`> (some of which, like me, are not freenoe staff and have no say in freenods decisions)
<LjL> Seeker`, connecting from web gateways thanks to the bot was always a privilege, not a right. by default, we always had all proxy-like connections flat out banned, and the topic in -proxy-users said that, and so did the bot.
<LjL> stew: axod was going to provide DNSBL pruning.
<stew> LjL: he did
<LjL> stew: so what is the problem?
<Seeker`> and the functionality is not being removed because a decision was taken by the owners of the channel that they dont want proxy users in the channel, the decision was made by you because you dont agree with a decision made by freenode
<LjL> Seeker`: yes, yes indeed.
<LjL> now, i think you've made your point about that, but i stand by my point
<Seeker`> This probably won't mean much (or anything at all) to you, but I did think you were better than that
<stew> LjL: many many problems.  he was unwilling to reasonably communicate with us until we actually started putting bans in place on their client.  then he said that if we wanted abuse to stop, we were going to have to implement new protocols that we don't have volunteer power in order to implement
<LjL> Seeker`: no, indeed to be honest just about everything you said made me less willing to negotiate about this
<stew> LjL: then his staff becaume quite abusive, getting themselves banned,  evading those bans
<stew> LjL: then said they would be putting all their efforts into helping users of their client avoid our bans
<stew> LjL: and things rapidly degraded
<stew> LjL: we have concerns about the logging they do of users personal information
<LjL> stew: he was simply right, though: if chanops actually wanted transparents bans and all (and you, on your turn, didn't want chanops to come complaining to you and asking for assistance), you'd have needed transparent hostmasks
<Pricey> LjL: Do you understand the risk that brings with it though?
<stew> LjL: yes, and especially given how poorly they are able to communicate, we're not comfortable wasting more volunteer time in order to exchange this data with them which we feel needs to be protected in ways we cannot trust them to do
<Seeker`> I will go now then
<LjL> stew: at least now you're saying that, while no one was on the blog. tell me though, how is that all different from just about any other gateway?
<Pricey> LjL: allowing something outside our control to basically spoof any hostmask? :s
<stew> LjL: and we really don't want to waste more volunteer time on this guys commercial venture
<LjL> Pricey: yup, you need to trust the gateway about that.
<stew> LjL: we've had fer less abuse from other gateways, and much less instances of other gateway owners themselves being abusing and trying to evade bans
<LjL> stew: why do you allow other web gateways then?
<stew> LjL: why wouldn't we?
<LjL> stew: because they have potentially the exact same issues, as far as i'm aware. i guess most of them are just less popular.
<stew> yes, there is potential for abuse of other gateways
<Pici> s/you/freenode/
<LjL> stew: not only abuse, but also misuse of personal data by the proxy itself
<stew> LjL: yes
<stew> LjL: if you are aware of such things going on, please let me know
<LjL> Pricey: anyway, it can be implemented in a way that doesn't make it much of a risk: @gateway/web/<hostname>. so channels could just ban @*hostname to ban everything in one move
<LjL> stew: and if you are actually aware of such things going on with mibbit, then i believe you should have informed users properly, instead of just writing a generic "there is abuse" posting that smells like bollocks to anyone who reads it and knows anything about it
<Pricey> LjL: hostname@gateway/web/random
<LjL> stew: that is really my main gripe - as usual, freenode doesn't communicate its motives for doing things. while that's their prerogative, it also pisses me off. as it did the other times.
<LjL> Pricey: that's the way it is now...
<stew> LjL: we've communicated our motives
<Pricey> LjL: pretty much what you suggested above.
<LjL> Pricey: i'm saying, change that "random" into the actual hostname, and you have an easy way for ops to ban without actually letting it "spoof hostnames" literally
<LjL> Pricey: eh, nope, because if you just ban the "random" part, then the abuser reconnects and gets another session ID
<LjL> that won't happen with the hostname
<Pricey> LjL: with a 'gateway/web' in there, you can't set one ban which works on gateways too.
<LjL> stew: then his staff becaume quite abusive, getting themselves banned,  evading those bans then said they would be putting all their efforts into helping users of their client avoid our bans  /  we have concerns about the logging they do of users personal information
<LjL> stew: i haven't seen any of that anywhere before. on the other hand, i've seen on mibbit's blog that freenode's reasons for disallowing mibbit "aren't technical" but "have to do with general distrust of third parties". i'm led to believe the latter when the former party doesn't really tell me anything that doesn't smell like fud
<Pricey> LjL: Please could you separate your issues with freenode from this discussion(channel)?
<Pricey> This really isn't hte place.
<LjL> Pricey: yup you can, you ban @*hostname
<LjL> note the *
<LjL> Pricey: considering there is no place (as #freenode really isn't the place, either), then i guess i'm just not discussing it.
<Pricey> LjL: I believe * stands for "any, but at least one..."
<Seeker`> * is 0 or more
<Seeker`> typically, anyway
<LjL> Pricey: no, there isn't that wildcard on irc
<LjL> Pricey: you'd need ?* for "any but at least one"
<Pricey> Seeker`: go for it
<Pricey> odd, my test must fail
<Pricey> i wonder what i did wrong
<Seeker`> ?
<Pricey> anyway, i don't make those decisions :)
<Pricey> hehe, forgot to deop when i tried it in a random channel
<Seeker`> hehe
<Pricey> You learn something new every day.
<Seeker`> time for bed; I have to be in work in 7 hours
<Seeker`> bye
<LjL> bye
<LjL> oh by the way
<LjL> i was wondering what hateball did so horrible to stay banned all this time? (at least, last time i checked he still was, i don't think i can check from here)
<Flannel> !away > Cream
<Pici> topyli: That was your (hateball) ban that LjL was referring to, may want to revisit it at some point in time.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<elky> Pici, it should be noted however that hateball has not bothered to contact this channel about it, and that is the procedure specified in !appeals -- whereas i'm pretty certain "send LjL" is not.
<Flannel> Howdy lasj, how can we help you today?
<lasj> i need to be tested for the DCCExploit
<Flannel> lasj: It seems you've already been tested, and should be able to join #ubuntu now
<lasj> thanks
<Pici> elky: Agreed.
<topyli> Pici: hateball's ban is pretty old, true
<jussi01> Just a reminder, we should be cleaning up bans not just in #ubuntu, but elsewhere as well.
<ubottu> gogeta called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<elky> topyli, might be worth having a conversation with him, rather than just an unbanning. He's been around long enough to know the proper process for unbanning, but it'd be worth giving him a refresher.
<elky> topyli, just a simple "oh hey, why didn't you tell me i'd forgotten to unban you! you could have asked in -ops at any time as per our appeals process" would do
<topyli> aye, will do
<topyli> can't really just go on and remove the ban, as i can't know whether the reasons for it are still around
<Flannel> !u > abddu
<elky> topyli, exactly the point.
<jussi01> I disagree for that slightly. You can go ahead and remove the ban, if he comes back again and misbehaves, then it isnt hard to re-ban...
<elky> jussi01, except that puts us at fault for letting him back in without sufficient precautions.
<elky> i don't particularly like being held responsible for the misappropriated free will of others.
<jussi01> elky: well no. we regularly (or should be) clear out old bans.
<elky> jussi01, yes, but not blindly.
<elky> jussi01, if you know you can access someone who is a known regular, then do so. if you cannot access someone and they are not a known regular then they are a completely different risk factor.
<topyli> should at least make sure he knows his previous behavior is still not welcome. memoserv could do that i guess
<topyli> i think i'd rather see if i can get him in pm within the next couple of days
<elky> jussi01, if you have been clearing out bans without putting that much thought into them, then please start putting that thought in post haste.
<elky> topyli, he's been in *that* channel.
<jussi01> topyli: I agree. I feel that a memoserv + an unban is sufficient.
<elky> jussi01, communication without acknowlegment is not communication.
<ikonia> topyli: jussi01 elky if you like I'll speak to hateball as he has always been %101 fine with me
<jussi01> ikonia: lets see how it goes with topyli, as its his ban. Unless topyli wants to jump in on that.
<topyli> oh looks like he's online now
<ikonia> topyli: yes, that's why I mentioned it
<topyli> ikonia: i'll chat with him
<ikonia> super
<ikonia> eyeballs on lando-spacepimp
<jussi01> where?
<ikonia> ot
<ikonia> he was a bit stupid in #ubuntu and
<ikonia> he seems quiet now
<gnomefreak> can someone set bot to make !info... default in #ubuntu-mozillateam
<jussi01> gnomefreak: come again?
<gnomefreak> jussi01: #ubuntu+1 is set up so !info bleh gives you Karmic version can you please do the same for #ubuntu-mozillateam
<jussi01> gnomefreak: ahh. do you have ubottu or a clone?
<gnomefreak> hold on i think its just ubottu
<gnomefreak> yep just ubottu
<Amaranth> !info
<ubottu> Retrieve information on a package: !info <package>
<Amaranth> oh, I see what you mean
<jussi01> gnomefreak: I cant remember the variable atm, but Ill try get to it. also, try pinging tsimpson
<gnomefreak> jussi01: ok thanks :)
<gnomefreak> tsimpson: if you get a chance can you please make !info bleh default to Karmic in #ubuntu-mozillateam
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<Flannel> !away > cryptide
<NetEcho> uh.. I'm getting redirected from #ubuntu because of an old DCC exploit that hasn't affected me in some time
<NetEcho> and test me isn't working
<Pici> NetEcho: Can you please try it again
<Pici> NetEcho: You're all set then
<NetEcho> there we go, so howcome you guys started doing that?
<Pici> If someone does the exploit and we detect that you got booted, then we forward you there.
<mneptok> NetEcho: to prevent a ton of people from getting disconnected when idiots use that exploit
<NetEcho> I haven't been affected by it.. that I know of
<NetEcho> oh well
<NetEcho> generally I use port 8001
<NetEcho> mighta been on 6667 and got hit while I was afk
<NetEcho> thanks guys
<NetEcho> ttyl
<guntbert> hi, please have an eye on BTK_Green_River in #ubuntu, he is only bad mouthing
<Flannel> guntbert: We'll take care of it, thanks.
<guntbert> ok, I'm off
#ubuntu-ops 2009-08-06
<ikonia> notes mib_xwumt was panarchy on multiple channels on freenode last night, kline and ban dodging
<ikonia> keep an eye out
<jussi01> ikonia: pm
<bazhang> heh
<jussi01> Ok, just a reminder about the rescheduled IRCC meeting, please comment on the wiki proposal if you have an opinion but cannot be there.
<jussi01> IRCC meeting Sunday 9th 0700 UTC! | Agenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/IrcCouncil/MeetingAgenda | Issues Wiki Page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/IrcCouncil/IRCteamproposal
<gnomefreak> what happened to !snack
<elky> !botsnack
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botsnack
<elky> not a clue.
<elky> !opsnack
<ubottu> Chocolate! And Raisins! And ICE CREAM! ooo! and 60 minutes +m!
<gnomefreak> someone erased his brain
<elky> !usersnack
<ubottu> Are peanut husks ok? The ops ate the chocolates and peanuts already...
<Pici> some people decided to remove the fun factoids.
<Pici> !botsnack-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<gnomefreak> oh
<Pici> Or made them fun-channel specific...
<jussi01> gnomefreak: remember you can !search
<jussi01> ;)
<jussi01> !search snack
<ubottu> Found: scoobysnack-#ubuntuforums, botsnack-#ubuntu-offtopic, usersnack, botsnack*, helpersnack, opsnack, cookie, scoobysnacks
<jussi01> !scoobysnacks
<ubottu> I prefer botsnacks, but thanks for the thought.
<Pici> !cookie
<ubottu> Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Pici> silly
<gnomefreak> oops forgot search sorry
<Jari> uhm. hi
<Flannel> Howdy Jari, how can we help you today?
<Jari> i am banned from #ubuntu
<Jari> but i dont know why :/
<Flannel> You sent a notice to the entire channel about Wii and DS stuff
<Jari> oh, yeah i know.. i fucked up a script :/
<Jari> for how long is the ban?
<Jari> çuz in all the other chans im unbanned already
<Flannel> If we won't have any more problems, we can remove it right now.
<Flannel> If you'll take the time to read over the IRC guidelines and code of conduct (which includes avoiding profanity, by the way),
<Flannel> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines and http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct
<Jari> you won't have more problems, i stopped mIRC scripting already because its not cross-platform
<Jari> im going to learn some tcl scripting because im getting eggdrop soon.. and that bot won't even be on freenode
<Jari> im still banned btw Flannel
<Flannel> right, have you read and understood those documents?
<Jari> i do understand them :_
<Jari> :)*
<Flannel> Alright, I've lifted the ban
<Jari> k, ty
<Guest35724> hi I can't join #ubuntu it say banned or something like, what do I do ?
<Pici> Guest35724: It looks like the last time you were here you caused a bit of a problem.
<Guest35724> ???
<Pici> Guest35724: Is this the nick that you normally use?
<Guest35724> no
<Guest35724> simoniz normaly
<Pici> Flannel: Ping, I believe  this is your ban.
<Pici> Guest35724: Sorry for the deal, I'm just at work and a bit busy with other stuff as well.
<Guest35724> ok
<Flannel> Guest35724: How many people use your computer?
<Flannel> Alright, ignore that question.
<Flannel> Guest35724: Last time you were in #ubuntu, you were randomly pasting a URL for a good long while, even after being asked to stop and after you were removed from the channel once.  What's the deal?
<Guest35724> they where not helping, I was trying something to do a tutorial after ...
<Pici> Guest35724: And then afterwards you came in here and did the same thing and then threatened to call your bots in.
<Pici> Do you remember that?
<Guest35724> yes but you're there to help or to be nothing less than time-wasters ?
<Pici> We're all volunteers.
<Pici> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Pici> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Pici> I'm not sure how your actions would have been approparate whether we were volunteers or not though.
<Pici> Could you please take a look at the IRC guidelines and let me know when you have finished reading them.
<Guest35724> cut your junk chat ...
<JanC> lol, ban_timeout["Guest35724"] += 365 days  ;)
<Flannel> At least he made that easy, I guess.
<Tm_T> weird
<dragon> howdy folks
<dragon> do we have a rule that requires people to recommend Ubuntu solutions before telling people to use other distros?
<dragon> there's an argument flaring up in #ubuntu, someone might want to check it out
<bazhang> dragon, got it covered thanks
<dragon> bazhang: forgot that you are one of the Ops, my bad.
<dragon> bazhang: thanks
<bazhang> dragon, thanks for the heads up
<dragon> np
<bazhang> sigh
<bazhang> Bodsda is taking a hard line on recommending other distros in #ubuntu , such as puppy, mint etc
<nalioth> bazhang: off topic for #ubuntu.  perfect for #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> nalioth, that is what I suggested; he said not being able to recommend other distros prevents him from 'giving support' (he is a main helper in mint channel )
<nalioth> that is bullfeathers
<nalioth> he needs to be mindful of our channel guidelines
<bazhang> yep; I also suggested ##linux
#ubuntu-ops 2009-08-07
<Flannel> Howdy th0r, how can we help you today?
<th0r> do you guys need someone to complain about MyNameIsLuca?
<Flannel> We don't need a complaint, but a headsup if no one's caught it is alway... I suppose I won't finish that
<Flannel> Anyone ever heard anything about #ubuntu-signpost?
<nhandler> Flannel: That is a project to help point people in the right direction to find answers to their questions
<nhandler> There was discussion about it on the ubuntu-doc list
<Flannel> The channel doesn't seem to exist yet, but there's a wikipage directing people there
<nhandler> The signpost is still being developed. However, it does look like #ubuntu-signpost is the correct channel. You can try talking to Andrew Sayers about getting it properly registered and setup
<Flannel> Oh, I'm not too worried about it, just noticed that alis and chanserv know nothing of it
<nhandler> Flannel: That is because it isn't registered ;)
<nalioth> strange that it is not found - there's poeple in it
<nalioth> and people, too
<innociv> I was sent to #ubuntu-read-topic after I already changed my port and wasn't having problems
<innociv> the test me fails
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, beatbreaker said: !foo is foo
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, beatbreaker said: !foo is also bar
<Flannel> "everything looks garbled" right.
<Bacta> Hi I would like to discuss my ban in #ubuntu-social
<elky> there is no such channel.
<Bacta> sorry, #ubuntu-offtopic rather
<elky> what aspect of the ban would you like to discuss?
<Bacta> firstly I can't remember how I got it
<Bacta> Can you please refresh my memory?
<elky> Bacta, you decided it was funny to join with the nick "Abortionist" and offer "free abortions"
<Bacta> Oh that
<elky> yes. that.
<Bacta> That was pretty dumb of me
<elky> it was, yes.
<elky> You have a history of that kind of behaviour.
<Bacta> Yeah
<Bacta> I actually quit trolling last weekend
<elky> You've promised this so many times in the past.
<Bacta> We might oneday be friends if I stop trolling :)
<elky> Bacta, why "if"?
<Bacta> Sorry, should be "now i have"
<elky> Bacta, what is there to make us believe that you really have quit this time?
<Bacta> Do you have anything to do with linuxchix?
<Bacta> I try elky, problem is I suffer from adhd
<Bacta> I do stupid things when I'm not on the meds
<elky> Bacta, so do i.
<Bacta> Really?
<elky> yes.
<elky> minus the hyperactivity.
<Mamarok> Bacta: this is the oldest bad excuse we know of, I have ADS too, so...
<Bacta> Whole different illness with the hyperactivity
<elky> Bacta, actually, it's not.
<Bacta> Are you constantly in motion?
<elky> Bacta, my brain is, my body isnt.
<Mamarok> not at all, the hiperactivity just becomes less prominent in adults
<elky> Bacta, ADD/ADHD do not impair your ability to separate right from wrong.
<Bacta> Mamarok: Not for me
<Bacta> elky: I wouldn't go out and kill someone
<Bacta> As an example
<Mamarok> Bacta: well, then you should get correct treatment first
<Bacta> I'm on concerta
<Bacta> But it doesn't work very well :(
<elky> Bacta, we cannot grant exceptions for bad behaviour for any reason. if we grant it for one, we have to grant it for all reasons. I don't think you want to see what that would be like.
<elky> pmatulis, hi, we'll be with you soon, ok?
<Bacta> Yeah I'm not expecting you to unban me
<Bacta> Just trying to explain why I'm like this sometimes
<elky> Bacta, ok then. is there anything else then?
<Bacta> I'm really trying hard
<pmatulis> elky: i'm all good
<Bacta> Yes do you have anything to do with linuxchix?
<Bacta> Everytime I logon to their server I get reported to my ISP
<elky> Bacta, i realise that, but you need to get yourself a proper management plan.
<jussi01> !idle | pmatulis
<ubottu> pmatulis: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<elky> Bacta, there is no connection between Ubuntu channels on Freenode, and the linuxchix server.
<pmatulis> jussi01: good to know
<Bacta> I found a log of you talking about me
<elky> Bacta, i'm sure you did. this channel, however, has no influence over that server.
<Bacta> Ok
<Bacta> So are you able to give me a timeline on this ban or will I just have to wait it out?
<elky> Bacta, you'll just have to wait until we see a drastic improvement in your behaviour. We see you in other places on the network, and we use that to judge whether you have really stopped trolling.
<elky> this includes in #ubuntu-artwork.
<Bacta> oh snap
<elky> Bacta, your local community health center should have information on managing ADD-related conditions, and maybe even support groups. Also consider seeing a nutritionist. Avoiding caffeine and excess sugar will also help.
<Bacta> Oh the sugar and caffeine is all that gets me through my days :)
<elky> It is probably what is getting you in trouble, too.
<Bacta> wow
<Bacta> health advice on an ubuntu chan :) full service ftw!
<elky> no, this isn't health advice. this is 'where to find health advice' advice
<elky> you're not the first geek in history to have an imbalance, some of us have been there, done that.
<Bacta> an imbalance?
<elky> your brain is one big chemical reaction.
<Bacta> true
<Bacta> Hanz Reiser had a big one :P
<elky> that is not really an appropriate comparison
<elky> Bacta, is there anything further you want to discuss in here?
<Bacta> Not really
<Bacta> Better go before I get kicked
<elky> ok then, you know the drill.
<bazhang> crosspost ftl
<elky> eh?
<bazhang> zhxk`
<elky> ah
<elky> was avoiding that particular situation. only had enough sanity points for one troll tonight
<jussi01> elky: bed for you!
<elky> yes, i know
<Pici> And you certainly went thorugh them all...
<elky> i really should go get myself properly diagnosed one day :P
<Pici> hrm @ -offtopic
<stew> bazhang: where is he crossposting?
<Pici> stew: was to #freenode, #kubuntu, and #ubuntu at least.
<stew> is this about grub options and runlevels?
<Pici> It was.
<Pici> But that was nearly 2 hours ago
 * stew msgs
<Flannel> ikonia: That's not him?
<Pici> Who was that?
<Flannel> that's root, he was .au
<Flannel> er, sorry
<Flannel> you banned someone who wasn't the guy you kicked
<ikonia> he's unmuted
<ikonia> the correct guy was kicked
<Flannel> right
<ikonia> auto-bleh lagged for some reason
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, imran said: !foo is foo
<Flannel> The FF thing just got to /., so stay aware of trolls/whatevers
<ikonia> which FF thing ?
 * ikonia is out of the loop
<popey> ikonia: bug 402767
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 402767 in firefox-3.5 "multisearch add on blocks the functionality of firefox location bar" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/402767
<ikonia> ahh
<Nafallo> bah. everyone should be using vimperator anyway.
<ubottu> prince_jammys called the ops in #ubuntu (YDB)
#ubuntu-ops 2009-08-08
<nalioth> firefox bugs inflame trolls now?  /me is confuzzled
<Flannel> nalioth: Misunderstood bugs inflame people who are looking to be inflamed.
<Flannel> nalioth: http://yro.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=09/08/07/1521208
<Flannel> Even the title is inflamatory
<Flannel> or, suggestive, I suppose.
<nalioth> not vey well worded, is it?
<Pricey> So they're using alpha software and upgrading packages willy-nilly without reading changelogs etc. etc.
<Pricey> You will get burnt!
<Flannel> Pricey: but, but, but!
<Flannel> google has made me think that alphas are stable and meant for mainstream users!
<Pricey> I like 'knarf's comment.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, phyrrus said: ubottu who is bucky
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, MT- said: !cnf is <reply>If you get an error that the command is not found, this means the application that suplies this command has not yet been installed. You can use either !apt or !synaptic to find and install the application.
<Flannel> !away > danl
<zhxk> i would like thanks to iknoia, who lifted my ban recently
<zhxk> and stew also,, who helped me a lot
<bazhang> zhxk, we'll let him know
<bazhang> s/him/them/
<zhxk> ok
<elky> oh really now.
<elky> does someone want to fill the IRCC in on this?
<bazhang> he's getting a second cloak?
<nalioth> bazhang: is he?
<bazhang> nalioth, he is requesting one
<nalioth> requesting doesn't mean "will be granted"
<bazhang> zhxk` had one; good point
<Flannel> bantracker doesn't list any bans from "zhxk" search, what am I missing?
<Flannel> hmm, no, seems he isn't banned.  That I can see anyway.
<zhxk> hello, folks, may i have a cloak at this moment?
<zhxk> hi
<bazhang> ugh Bilok
<Flannel> ah, this guy.
<bazhang> lengthy PM with Bilok
<bazhang> he is 'loved' on ##mac and #gentoo and banned both places apparently (also says he has 3 k-lines in past)
<Flannel> !nickspam > vagothcpp
<ikonia> bazhang: ##mac is the troll pit
<ikonia> or is that ##macosx
<elky> ask nalioth, he knows which is which
<ikonia> it's which ever one fujisan hangs out in
<ikonia> he's not online, I normally use that as the guide
<elky> haha
<nalioth> ##mac is the more trollish of the two.  neither are free of the smell of mutton
<Flannel> sucks when your north star heads south....
<Flannel> nalioth: They've got lambs?
<nalioth> Flannel: you are a sorry excuse for a nerd.  :|
<elky> Flannel, mutton is post-lamb.
<elky> Flannel, for example, you rarely buy true lamb in a supermarket, it's usually mutton.
<Flannel> nalioth: Eh?
<nalioth> Flannel: you've not read any of Master Tolkiens works?
<Flannel> nalioth: I have... I was attempting at a joke, it obviously didn't go over well.
<nalioth> sorry, it's way past my bedtime
<elky> Flannel, and i didn't get it in general. the only joke i can pull from it now that you state it is, would be 'no, they're wolves dressed up'
<bazhang> ikonia, I see. never spent time in there
<ikonia> I went in there by accident when I should have been in ##apple
<bazhang> haha
<ikonia> fujisan, bacta, the whole troll crew where in ther
<ikonia> there
<bazhang> whoa
<Mamarok> let's hope they do not prepare something
<ikonia> too dense
<ikonia> nalioth: if you're awake check out evet he's hit ##linux ##unix #ubuntu ##windows and a few others by the looks of it offering his servers to an open source project....but then stating the prices of his provide...almost like an advert.
<elky> heh, bacta is slighting staff in #defocus now
<bazhang> there should be a factoid for dentistry
<bazhang> getting answers feels like pulling teeth at times
<Bacta> Hi I would like to request the removal of my ban in #ubuntu-offtopic
<elky> Bacta, considering your behaviour after our discussion last night, are you seriously asking this?
<Bacta> What behaviour? What did I do?
<Bacta> I said "PURPLE!" somewhere but that was it
<elky> well, i am in #defocus
<Bacta> What did I do in #defocus?
<elky> and i was not impressed with what you were saying in there, particularly about staff.
<Bacta> It was a joke
<elky> it wasn't funny.
<Bacta> Did you examine the context with which it was said?
<Bacta> If njan had a problem about it he would've made contact with me and he hasn't
<elky> Bacta, i'm not comfortable letting you back in to our channels given your behaviour past and present. I'm not confident of you being genuine in your attempts to change your behaviour. You have baited #ubuntu-artwork twice within the past 24 hrs, once whilst trying to tell me you have given up trolling, and once since that conversation ended.
<Bacta> I'm in a number of ubuntu channels where nobody has had a problem with me
<Bacta> I've actually helped someone in #ubuntu tonight and have been chatting with some Vietnamese Ubuntu users
<elky> Bacta, i am still not convinced.
<bazhang> talking about the adware in Ubuntu is helping?
<Bacta> No someone came in trying to decide whether to get i386 or AMD64
<elky> no matter how many people you might help, to allow you do continue with things such as offering "free abortions" would be gross negligence.
<Bacta> I'm not a doctor therefore I couldn't legally perform an abortion
<elky> that doesn't mean anything.
<Bacta> It was a dumb thing of me to say
<elky> and we don't want the chance you'll say more dumb things.
<Bacta> So therefore I'm no longer allowed in #ubuntu-offtopic?
<elky> until there's a drastic change in your behaviour, yes.
<elky> !appeals
<ubottu> If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<Bacta> But provided I behave myself I can stay in the channels I currently am in?
<elky> that's for the operators of those channels to judge.
<Bacta> Awesome :)
<elky> if you mess up, you'll receive the consequences.
<Bacta> consequences?
<elky> like, say, being banned.
<Bacta> Ah ic ic
<Bacta> Yes bans are usually not good
<elky> do you have any further business here?
<Bacta> Business? You couldn't validate my parking coupon could you?
<elky> Bacta, not unless you make a purchase.
<Bacta> If I could purchase smooth fullscreen Flash support I would but otherwise I guess I'll be leaving
<elky> We don't currently sell anything.
<Bacta> xe cam on
<Bacta> goodbye :)
<elky> bye.
<elky> and so he turns his attention to #css to tell north and south korea to stop fighting because they're both really chinese.
 * elky headdesks
<elky> and no, there was no conversation there for it to be relevant to.
<bazhang> of course not.
<elky> and now baits staff in #defocus again
<Gary> he likes fishing
<elky> Gary, and he does it in lots of channels and gets away with it, consistently.
<elky> of course he sees no reason to change, he keeps getting the green light by being allowed to stay on the network.
<elky> oh, and by getting the attention he wants from the staff he baits.
<Gary> if he is talking to us in #defocus he is generally not active in other channels
<bazhang> troll bait
<elky> Gary, you dont see a problem with having to entertain a baiting troll by letting him bait in #defocus instead? That seems to me to be an incredibly broken process.
<elky> and look. he's now baiting us in #ubuntu.
<gnomefreak> cast the bait some where in the water like you would with, well fishing bait :) AFK
<bazhang> <delopart> i am searching how to write lambda sentnce on deburiijn form  <--best ot question for awhile
<ubottu> snuxoll called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
 * genii makes more coffee
<guntbert> !proxy
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as !TOR and web (Java, etc) gateways due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks. If you're using mibbit, please try joining #ubuntu again. Mibbit takes a long time to connect, so you may have missed a message to do this.
<guntbert> I thought mibbit is banned from freenode?
<nhandler> guntbert: It is
<guntbert> then someone sholud maybe change the above factoid :-)
<guntbert> *should
<nhandler> You are probably right guntbert. Thank you for pointing it out
<guntbert> ok, bye
<nhandler> Would someone with access to the ubottu factoids mind making the necessary change to the !proxy factoid ?
<popey> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<popey> !proxy
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as !TOR and web (Java, etc) gateways due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<nhandler> Thanks popey
<popey> np
#ubuntu-ops 2009-08-09
<Seeker`> anyone around?
<bazhang> yep
<Seeker`> take a look at -ot 30 mins ago
<bazhang> not in there
<Seeker`> ah
<Seeker`> http://pastebin.com/f6fe17d07
<Seeker`> 04:45 ish
<Seeker`> o4o or not?
<bazhang> sneaky-jesus was pushing it in #ubuntu as well
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, Evet said: ubottu: why does is always rain on me?
<bazhang> found a factoid link that has something about 'release colony 3' (!irda)
<genii> Weird
<bazhang> glad my spanish is not good
<jussi01> Remider Everyone! IRCC meeting in ~50mins in #ubuntu-meeting! | Agenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/IrcCouncil/MeetingAgenda | Issues Wiki Page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/IrcCouncil/IRCteamproposal
<jussi01> !ops | IRCC meeting in 5 mins, in #ubuntu-meeting
<ubottu> IRCC meeting in 5 mins, in #ubuntu-meeting: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ubottu> jussi01 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops (IRCC meeting in 5 mins, in #ubuntu-meeting)
<nalioth> filthy spammer  :P
<Flannel> oh shucks, I missed it.
<Pici> its still happening
<nalioth> Flannel: mised what?
<bazhang> still going on
<Flannel> Pici: How far along are we? worth taking a peek? or should I just catch up with logs later?
<bazhang> one-quarter
<nalioth> Flannel: stay out!  :D
<Pici> :P
<Flannel> nalioth: sowwy!
<nalioth> Flannel: we've just started, come on if you're coming
<elky> what the heck is -ot talking about?
<ikonia> they seemed very responsive, so no problem
<topyli> drderek likes to talk about salvia when he's run out of actually illegal drugs
<topyli> ikonia: also, hateball never responded to my query
<Flannel> He also likes to talk for the sake of hearing himself talk, for that matter.
<topyli> aye
<elky> he also likes quoting objectionable lyrics, then saying 'i'm just quoting lyrics' when frowned at.
<Flannel> quoting lyrics magically makes it better?
<elky> Flannel, the age old 'pop culture' excuse
<elky> the one that comes out regarding "$thing nazi". apparently seinfeld made that ok with "soup nazi"
<topyli> salvia discussion is back
<bazhang> w00t
<topyli> apparently it's now even more awesome since some state is actually calling it a drugt
<bazhang> lobf seems really familiar ; comes in channel with hey <expletive> and then just continues on.
<bazhang> now asking in PM what my issue is
<bazhang> <expletive> is a friendly greeting where he comes from
<topyli> ask him to cosider where he's coming *to* instead of where he comes *from*. valuable advice in real life as well :)
<bazhang> topyli, true :)
<bazhang> <lobf> honestly, i thought there would be something interesting to draw from the open-source software crowd for my LSD trip
<topyli> oh dear
<jussi01> !logs | Seeker`
<ubottu> Seeker`: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Seeker`> ty
<ubottu> In ubottu, juan_ said: bot is robot or what? my lenguage is spanish
<ubottu> In ubottu, juan_ said: but for me is kde and is good only a linux totally in kde or in Gnome organization or boths
<Mamarok> gah, he wanted to be PMd earlier in #k
<ubottu> oldude67 called the ops in #ubuntu (HACKER10011)
<oldude67> hey there is a hacker in #ubuntu and hes flooding the channel and is offtopic help
<bazhang> aaron11 aaronvarghese 'remote me' pest guy
<bazhang> !idle | Bacta
<ubottu> Bacta: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<Mamarok> gah, he does it again and again
<genii> Interesting. Topic of channel #apt : [Topic for #apt is "ubuntu sucks | http://wiki.linuxmerida.org"]    Which is in Spanish but seems to be Debian ppl that have it in for us. Is this an offical channel?
<topyli> i doubt debian would endorse that
<genii> Hm
<topyli> the wiki is empty
<topyli> there is the front page saying "here we collect simple tips and howtos about debian" or something like that, but there is nothing
<topyli> genii: btw what is the status of #debian itself on freenode to begin with? shouldn't their official channels be on oftc anyway?
<genii> topyli: I'm not sure. I don't hang out much in #freenode or #freenode-irc or whatever channels might be enlightening
<topyli> same problem
<jussi01> Its not in our namespace, so as a first reaction, not much we can do. let me chek tho
<Flannel> Yeah, debian's officially on oftc last I heard.
<nalioth> "officially" but not much in "reality"
<jussi01> nalioth: am I correct in my statement before?
<ubottu> mac_v called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<jussi01> hehe
<jussi01> Flannel: quick fingers today...
<nalioth> not in our namespace
<ubottu> In ubottu, rage2people said: crunchbang is a Ubuntu derrivate using openbox as his standard window manager
<erUSUL> !memory
<ubottu> A quick FAQ on Memory Management: http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Linux_Memory_Management For Lubos Lunak's desktop memory usage comparison, see: http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/memory/desktop_benchmark.html
<erUSUL> someone in #ubuntu said the first link is broken
<erUSUL> and indeed it is
<ikonia> oh dear so it is
<ikonia> I'll sort it
<ikonia> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<erUSUL> http://chrisjohnston.org/2009/why-on-linux-am-i-seeing-so-much-ram-usage
<erUSUL> http://evuraan.blogspot.com/2005/02/how-ram-is-used-in-linux.html
<ubottu> In ubottu, ikonia said: !memory is some helpful links on memory mangagment include http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/memory/desktop_benchmark.html
<ikonia> ughhh stupid bot permissions
<ikonia> erUSUL: thank you I'll update that as soon as I grab someone to fix the permissions for me
<Flannel> !no, memory is <reply> Some helpful links on memory mangagment include http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/memory/desktop_benchmark.html
<ubottu> I'll remember that Flannel
<erUSUL> no problem ;)
<Flannel> !memory
<ubottu> Some helpful links on memory mangagment include http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/memory/desktop_benchmark.html
<ikonia> thank you
<ikonia> erUSUL: I'll read through the links you've suggested too
<erUSUL> or this http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=175419
<ikonia> I'll have a poke for something ubuntu specific too
<erUSUL> it is the source of one of the first i posted
<ikonia> most of them seem quite valid/worthwhile
<erUSUL> ikonia: most people would be satisfied with the "It is used for disk cache or/and free ram is wasted ram"
<ikonia> erUSUL: yes, but it's nice to provide a little more meat on the bones
<erUSUL> ikonia: ok ;P
<ikonia> erUSUL: good links though, thank you
<erUSUL> no problem just a few seconds googling :)
<ikonia> seem pretty solid as I'm reading through them,
<Flannel> magical_walrus: How can we help you today?
<magical_walrus> I just wanted to go to #ubuntu
<magical_walrus> Why am I forwarded here?
<Flannel> Ah.
<Flannel> you have inappropriate messages in your quit/part message.
<Flannel> er, quit, I suppose.
<magical_walrus> Oh
<magical_walrus> That must have been from when I was on a different client
<magical_walrus> I had a joke in my quit message
<Flannel> No, that's not a joke.
<magical_walrus> I'm sorry?
<Flannel> Your quit message contained nothing that would classify as a joke.
<magical_walrus> It was "Get Colloquy! http://mobile.colloquy.com.on.nimp.org"
<nalioth> magical_walrus: please don't do that
<magical_walrus> I didn't know that wasn't tolerable
<magical_walrus> I'll change it
<nalioth> magical_walrus: DOS attacks are a federal felony in the USA
<nalioth> you think federal felonies are 'funny' ?
<magical_walrus> No,
<magical_walrus> How is that a DOS attack?
<magical_walrus> It's a shock site..
<nalioth> magical_walrus: it denies users the services of their computer
<magical_walrus> I didn't know that.
<magical_walrus> Well, I mean, I didn't know it qualified as a DOS attack.
<magical_walrus> I apologize.
<Flannel> Regardless of what you classify that as, how do you even fathom that inappropriate content, including racism and a whole slew of other things would be tolerable?
<topyli> hmm i just checked it out. it's no joke that's for sure
<magical_walrus> Well, I didn't know my client would use the quit message globally, instead of just the IRC it set it for.
<magical_walrus> I go on a different IRC and it was something we found funny, and everyone knew not to click it. I didn't realize it would do that when I went on this IRC.
<topyli> oh so you think there are irc services that do appreciate that?
<nalioth> not everyone "knows not to click it"
<magical_walrus> At least one, yes. I'm trying to apologize, you must understand that I meant to keep that on the other IRC I go on.
<magical_walrus> I changed my quit message to " ". May I have access to #ubuntu please?
<Flannel> magical_walrus: You understand why we have a problem with the previous one, right?
<magical_walrus> Yes.
<Flannel> Alright, before I do, please take a gander at our IRC Guidelines, and the Code of Conduct, just so we won't have any run-ins in the future: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines and http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct
<magical_walrus> Ok, I've reviewed both.
<Flannel> any questions about them?
<magical_walrus> No
<Flannel> Alright.  I've removed the bans, have a nice day.
<magical_walrus> Thank you.
<Flannel> PhuckYiu, eh?
#ubuntu-ops 2010-08-09
<Prosperian> I would like to know how to get the required skills and experience for one of the Canonical jobs?
<Prosperian> i can probably do it pretty fast
<Prosperian> is there a aptitude test for which ubuntu job would be best?
<Tm_T> Prosperian: I'm afraid this is not the right place to ask
<maco> Prosperian: this is the get-unbanned-from-irc channel ;-)
<Prosperian> i want to be a software dev or support guy mostly
<IdleOne> Prosperian: see www.canonical.com/careers and www.canonical.com for more info, look for a training link
<IdleOne> Prosperian aka Hoober
<IdleOne> Please leave this channel. We have a no idling rule.
<IdleOne> Wow that was easy
<IdleOne> the nickname Dick drives my highlights crazy
<Madpilot> you ping on swearwords?
<IdleOne> certain ones yes
<IdleOne> btw Hi Madpilot ltns
<IdleOne> :)
<Madpilot> been a while, hasn't it? finally got the damned wireless at my new place to talk to me
<Madpilot> hates wireless, I do. Real internet comes on long blue cables.
<IdleOne> hehe I feel the same
<IdleOne> Sometimes grey cables
<Madpilot> I'm not used to 15+ second lag on IRC, for example. Not Impressed.
<Prosperian> hello
<Prosperian> i visited the store. and the training is too costly for now
<Prosperian> i like the merchandise though
<maco> the training is normal desktop stuff anyway
<maco> i think...
<Prosperian> it pays to be a professional certified
<Prosperian> i thought
<maco> yeah but for that you want an LPIC book
<maco> but this still isnt the channel for this
<Prosperian> oh
<Prosperian> ok well i need to be unbanned
<Prosperian> so i can go to a channel for this
<Prosperian> i am Hoober
<Prosperian> the ip is a fios one
<Prosperian> it has been 72 hours i believe
<IdleOne> it has only been 48 hours, you were told to wait 72 hours
<Prosperian> dang
<Prosperian> see you this tiem tomorrow
<Prosperian> 140am
<IdleOne> Good night.
<elky> You know, we used to extend bans to wean them off being annoying snots. I'm not sure why we've changed to rewarding their persistance in annoying snottery.
<Madpilot> heh
<IdleOne> Not sure exactly he was rewarded
<IdleOne> how he *
<elky> Well, by not being penalised for disrespecting.
<IdleOne> I'm not to sure he was disrespectful, this time.
<IdleOne> sure he came in 24 hours early
<IdleOne> but both times he has entered he hasn't really been an issue and left when asked to
<elky> Which is pretty consistently a baiting act of itself with these kinds of trolls.
<IdleOne> If he comes  back I'll ping you :)
<jussi> IdleOne: the page is now: http://www.canonical.com/about-canonical/careers
<jussi> IdleOne: /careers 404's
<IdleOne> thank you.
<elky> Because redirects are too nice.
<Flannel> elky: The canonical design team has to break all of the links every 12 months or it doesn't get its bonus.
<elky> Ah, is /that/ what it is.
<maco> i filed a bug the other day on the fact that the job app page is like "for a list, go to ubuntu.com/careers" which was a dead link
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1410 users, 7 overflows, 1417 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1412 users, 9 overflows, 1421 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1404 users, 9 overflows, 1413 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1412 users, 9 overflows, 1421 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up: 463 bans)
<jussi> elky: funny thing is, they are hiring someone where part of the job description is to fix redirects: http://webapps.ubuntu.com/employment/canonical_WM/
<Tm_T> shame I cannot apply to that job
<elky> jussi, it's only taken them 5 years
<jussi> heh
<Tm_T> you would love my occasional triple redirects with easter eggs
<jussi> Tm_T: you can, it says milbank, but they may consider remote work.
<elky> This is an ongoing thing, as per what flannel says.
<jussi> hehe
<elky> jussi, reporting to Online Marketing Manager probably makes that less likely
<jussi> perhaps, but if the right person comes along, I know canonical can be flexible ;))
<gord> pro-tip, never don't apply for a job you would like because you decided you can't get it. let them decide you can't get it
<jussi> exactly
<elky> Who says I want that job?
<elky> Oh,you mean Tm_T
<Tm_T> (:)
<elky> gord, also, that's classed as fraud in .au if you're on welfare that makes you apply for a certain number of jobs/$time_period.
<gord> really? crazy
<jussi> o.O
<elky> Yep. The likelihood of you getting busted aiming for a role a bit above your experience isn't high, but they got sick of highschool dropouts applying to law firms and hospitals.
<elky> Which is genuinely quite deceitful.
<elky> And you know how thick government policy makers can be.
<jussi> Hrm, hopefully that worked and we will now have FB bans forwarded here for review, so we dont blindly remove them, but we also dont just leave them without review
<Tm_T> neatos
<jussi> excellent, it works :)
<jussi> Tm_T: so you want to do the honours?
<Tm_T> no, sorry, I am currently concentrating to write some job applications (:)
<jpds>  
<jpds> God, that bot is annoying.
<jussi> jpds: ?
<ikonia> please don't have the bot message the channel
<ikonia> can someone with ops remove Onga_The_Ghastly from #ubuntu-server, it's balzac trolling again
<jpds> -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You are not authorized to root this channel.
<ikonia> thank you Pici
<Pici> ikonia: hes annoying me in pm too.
<ikonia> me too
<ikonia> olha bruder
<ikonia> etc
<funkyHat> topyli: too violent?
<topyli> whatwhat
<funkyHat> 17:37:53 #ubuntu-offtopic: [topyli] funkyHat: awkward
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu papna-work I believe this user is trying to troll
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<topyli> oh no, that was my idea of a pun. sed was mentioned, i had to slip in awk somehow
<topyli> sorry about the pun quality :(
<funkyHat> topyli: ohh ⢁D. That one slipped right past me
<ikonia> busted linux_op
<ikonia> I'll remove it, but can we stop that from the bot please?
<IdleOne> heh
<Pici> Can we make that not be a notice?
<ikonia> that would be better
<IdleOne> I was gonna say, CTCP msg from ubottu to comment on floodbot* ban....
<Pici> a regular msg to the channel is fine, but notices display iconsistantly across irc clients.
<maco> it shows as gold text in the channel for me
<IdleOne> I am fine even with a direct pm
<ikonia> not sure it's a good idea hitting the channel at all
<IdleOne> /msg me all you like bot. but notices will get lost
<Pici> Maybe an announcement in ubuntu-ops-monitor would be more appropriate.
<IdleOne> hmm not everybody pays attention there
<ikonia> in my head it's pointless as you have to be following the channel quite detailed to know why the floodbot did that, and if you did know, you'll already remove it
<Pici> Its pointless for floodbot quiets, as it already had removed the quiet.
<ikonia> what sort of info do you think it's worth while posting on then ?
<Pici> I'd also like to see some discussion before we add these 'features' to the bot.
<IdleOne> I don't think the bot should need comments on quiets, they are auto removed anyway, at most an inconvenience if a user is accidentally set +q
<ikonia> note I don't believe rsr at all in #ubuntu as in ##windows he made the same clame about running windows
<ikonia> he just added the word "ubuntu" for this channel
<IdleOne> you really believe your going to convince the troll you're right?
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> if he doesn't want to accept it, that's his problem
<ikonia> if he carries on I'll just remove him
<ikonia> I don't believe his intention, but I'm ahppy to give him the right information
<ikonia> what happened with the bot ?
<IdleOne> well right now you are both offtopic
<ikonia> not at all he's asking how to do it in ubuntu
<ikonia> its a reasonable question
<ikonia> but as I stated earlier I don't believe his intentions
<IdleOne> so drop the discussion. He won't quit
<ikonia> he should do
<ikonia> it's a reasonable discussion asking how to do it if it's genuine
<IdleOne> But since you know it is not genuine, then you shouldn't indulge him
<ikonia> I don't know
<ikonia> I believe it's not
<IdleOne> k
<IdleOne> I believe your continued discussion with rsr about something he does not care to learn how to do is disruptive to the channel
<ikonia> thats fine, I dissagree
<IdleOne> I also believe you removing my +q was out of line
<ikonia> it's a legtimate question, if he continued to disbelive me, I'd have delt with it, however I have to give him the chance
<ikonia> fair enough
<IdleOne> but he is gone now so us arguing about it is pointless
<IdleOne> In the end he managed to achieve his goal to troll the channel and waste our time.
<ikonia> I don't know if he did or not
<ikonia> I believe he wasn't genuine, but he may be and just not fully understand how to ask what he wants
<IdleOne> Your replies were coming off as argumentative to him and to me too honestly. On the second time he called you "not smart" I felt he need some quiet time to read the guidelines (my script auto msg links to the guidelines and coc) I was going to msg him and talk to him about it in pm but got distracted.
<ikonia> I totally understand what your saying
<ikonia> the freespeech rant suggests further than my suspision is correct
<ikonia> (in my view)
<IdleOne> free speach rant?
<ikonia> "it's freespeech so I'll say what I want"
<IdleOne> speach??? what the speech*
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> yes, speech, thank you
<IdleOne> haha no I made the mistake and was correcting myself
<ikonia> ooh yes
<ikonia> I thought I'd done that as I almost typed it earlier
<IdleOne> not sure where you saw that though
<ikonia> I didn't type it, I thought I'd typed it this time (as I almost did earlier) and you'd corrected me
<IdleOne> lol
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, rww said: !forget mc44-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, rww said: !forget hal9000-#ubuntu-offtopic
<Pici> !forget mc44-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> I'll forget that, Pici
<Pici> !forget hal9000-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> Pici: he's gone, but I think his question will be why can't he talk in #backtrack-linux as I say him trying
<ikonia> it's +r
<Pici> Oh well.
<guntbert> hi, the link http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases in !releases is broken
<guntbert> bazhang: do ops usually read backlogs on returning here?
<IdleOne> guntbert: some do
<IdleOne> I would suspect most do
<guntbert> I was asking to know if I should repeat my hint from 22:05
<IdleOne> guntbert: what would the new link be?
<IdleOne> submit an edit to the !releases factoid
<guntbert> IdleOne: I don't know, I just stumbled over "this page doesn't exist"
<IdleOne> guntbert: would this be it http://releases.ubuntu.com/ ?
<guntbert> IdleOne: I guess not, as that page only contains the releases themselves but not any info about them
<guntbert> especially there is no info about old eol releases
<guntbert> IdleOne: found it : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<ubottu> In ubottu, guntbert said: !no releases is reply Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<IdleOne> Someone will approve the edit soon
<guntbert> IdleOne: thx for the guidance :-)
<IdleOne> heh thanks for helping guntbert :)
<guntbert> :) bye
<KE1HA> Can you you all have a chat with LadyTala an in the Ubuntu Channel, way way off topic.
<IdleOne> KE1HA: Thanks for the heads up. Please part the channel, there is a no idling rule.
<KE1HA> Oh, ok. sri.
<luis__> hello
<jpds>  
<knome> ha
<jpds> IdleOne: Please do not point people at releases.u.c, we have mirrors for a reaons
<jpds> reason*.
<knome> jpds, no one's going to do that ;)
<knome> jpds, only linking to wiki in the factoid
<jpds> Gut.
<jpds> Cakester: Hello.
<Cakester> cakester?
<Cakester> my name changed.. but how
<Cakester> i am hoober
<Cakester> it has been long enough has it not?
<Cakester> i really am interested in getting with the ubuntu people. my job interview today at the movie theater was terrible. the manager treated me abusively
<Cakester> even though i told him it was my first interview
<Cakester> i hope if i get to work for Canonical it won't be so bad
<Cakester> whoops
<Cakester> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Cakester> Please unban
#ubuntu-ops 2010-08-10
<Cakester> maco, please unban. what hoober did is nothing compared to how my dad just went
<Pici> Cakester: What channel are you asking about?
<Cakester> #ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic
<Pici> Cakester: Do you recall why you were banned from those channels?
<Cakester> yes, and i don't want it to happen again. i had a terrible day today. someone treated me in real life as bad and maybe worse depending on your perspective
<bazhang> also in -women
<IdleOne> for that ban he will have to go to -irc
<bazhang> yep
<elky> The -women one isn't being lifted until we see evidence of a drastic improvement in behaviour
<bazhang> it's only been 48 hrs afaict
<IdleOne> as far as I am concerned, I won't remove the ban in #ubuntu. I don't believe you understand how disgusting and inappropriate your behavior was.
<TELL0_> hello!!!
<TELL0_> someone here know how to run two instances of AWN at the same time?
<IdleOne> TELL0_: this is not a support channel
<TELL0_> where can I go?
<maco> Cakester: i have placed no bans on you that i know of
<IdleOne> TELL0_: you can try #awn
<TELL0_> thank u
<Pici> TELL0_: You were forwarded here due to your behavior in #ubuntu.
<TELL0_> ???
<TELL0_> I came here by my own way
<Pici> TELL0_: This is #ubuntu-ops, not #ubuntu
<TELL0_> I though here I could find some help... I'm new using XChat, dont know how it work...
<Pici> TELL0_: We forced a redirection from #ubuntu to #ubuntu-ops due to your behavior the last time you left #ubuntu.
<Pici> Perhaps this will ring a bell: "2010-08-06T16:54:08 <KernelCrash23> I came here for help and I got nothing. Stupid geeks... FUCK THAT!!!"
<TELL0_> sorry about that... was a bad day and nobody help me
<TELL0_> I was just getting sarcasm from people
<Pici> TELL0_: May I ask you to review the IRC Guidelines listed at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines before I remove the banforward?
<TELL0_> checking
<TELL0_> done... I'm sorry about the last time
<TELL0_> I'm not like that
<Pici> TELL0_: one moment.
<Pici> TELL0_: Okay, you're all set.
<TELL0_> thank you Pici. I'm new here and starting usin IRC
<Pici> TELL0_: Just keep our guidelines in mind and you should be fine.
<TELL0_> I didn't meant doing that, but I was looking for help and I was getting sarcasm from people that "know"
<TELL0_> I'll keep guidelines in mine from now on
<TELL0_> thank you
<bazhang> Cakester, you recall why you were banned? did you wish to resolve this? if not then please don't idle here
<Cakester> bazhang, i am sorry i was discussing the incident i had today with my parents
<Cakester> bazhang, i was banned for being a vulgar loose canon (cannon?)
<Cakester> is this volunteer work
<Cakester> can i become an OP. as you all seem to have your hands full
<Cakester> and doing nothing :`(
<Cakester> IdleOne, you come here often?
<Cakester> whoa
<Cakester> jayne is herE? Hey Jayne
<Cakester> this is the guy from #windows that one night. i talked about a girl i met on diablo 1
<Cakester> you gave me help
<Cakester> hello?
<Cakester> Pici?
<Seeker`> Cakester: I'm not familiar with what happened, so I cannot remove the ban
<Seeker`> but based on the statements made earlier by other ops, I suggest that you leave this channel for at least another 24 hours
<Seeker`> Cakester: and then speak with the op that banned you
<Cakester> what no way
<Cakester> another 24
<Cakester> that would be like 4 days
<Cakester> which is not 72 hours
<Seeker`> bazhang said it was only 48 hours
<Seeker`> and that was about an hour ago
<Seeker`> 48+1 != 72
<Cakester> what
<Cakester> this morning
<Cakester> at 1am
<Seeker`> -23:07:39- :bazhang+: it's only been 48 hrs afaict
<Cakester> i had 48 hours done
<Cakester> so at 1am
<Cakester> tomorrow
<Cakester> i am 72 ?
<Seeker`> that was 1 hour 10 mins ago
<Cakester> he/she is wrong. it has been 2 days for sure
<Cakester> and now it is 8:22 pm
<Cakester> i am  close to my 3 days i thought
<Seeker`> IdleOne and Flannel set the bans, as far as I'm concerned, they are the ones that need to remove them
<Cakester> IdleOne, stop being a idle and exit your python IDLE
<Cakester> pleaes
<Seeker`> Flannel is afk, and has been for a long time
<Seeker`> IdleOne has been away for over an hour
<Seeker`> Like I said, I suggest you leave this channel for now
<Seeker`> Have fun with that one, whoever wakes up next
<Seeker`> o/
<maco> ughhh cakester is in -bugs now
<elky> Seeker`, Oh I won't be having fun. He clearly has no intention to be sensible, so I have no intention of enabling him to be not-sensible in more places than is really necessary.
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up: 467 bans)
<androidrocks135> what does it take to get banned over here?
<bazhang> seems to be just trolling in -bugs
<elky> Our decision is made for us.
<IdleOne> he will be back here in about 2 hours looking to have his bans removed
<IdleOne> I have sen to reason to remove the ban.
<IdleOne> seen*
<bazhang> no reason I guess you mean
<IdleOne> err
<IdleOne> yeah
<IdleOne> seen NO reason
<androidrocks135> hi
<bazhang> hi
<androidrocks135> What does it take to get banned?
<bazhang> that is an odd question
<androidrocks135> I'm interested.
<IdleOne> androidrocks135: the langfauge you used in #ubuntu is a good example
<IdleOne> language*
<androidrocks135> awesome.  I might try that now.
<bazhang> ?
<IdleOne> I banned him for swearing after giving him a !language and !attitude
<IdleOne> guess he finds it amusing to come here and ask how to get banned
<bazhang> not sure how he could 'try it' then
<IdleOne> me either
<IdleOne> I thought he meant he was going to try in this channe;
<IdleOne> channel
<magn3ts> Hello. I feel that this needs to be placed in a factoid or somewhere that is easy for people to find, particularly when googling. This was very frustrating and I can't really come to understand how this information didn't exist in a more easily consumable form until now, considering that ubuntu ships this as a user usable feature: http://cole.mickens.us/2010/08/09/manual-data-recovery-with-ecryptfs-and-ubuntu/
<IdleOne> magn3ts: I suggest creating a page at help.ubuntu.com and then resubmitting as a factoid to ubottu
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up: 469 bans)
<Cakester> hello
<Cakester> this is hoober, 72 hours have past, yes?
<Cakester> passed
<Cakester> for sure
<Cakester> um
<Cakester> Do you need my Fingerprint or Key type/ID
<IdleOne> for what purpose?
<Cakester> verification
<Cakester> I also signed the code of conduct
<IdleOne> What made you decide to sign the code of conduct?
<Cakester> In school we had Code of Conducts. When read the Ubuntu Code of Conduct, I couldn't help but to agree
<IdleOne> Cakester: Could you tell me exactly why you were banned in #ubuntu?
<Cakester> I found it! https://launchpad.net/~bryan-r59
<IdleOne> Cakester: Could you tell me exactly why you were banned in #ubuntu?
<Cakester> IdleOne, my name was Hoober. I was banned for extreme vulgarity and being a loose canon (cannon?)
<IdleOne> You posted a link to a picture of a naked man and at the bottom of the picture was your nickname ( Hoober)
<Cakester> I did not do that
<IdleOne> you clearly knew that it was not appropriate because you had been banned in #ubuntu-women for the same reason.
<Cakester> No sir. That was another man
<Cakester> He had a similar host I believe, but they should not be exactly the same
<IdleOne> Cakester: it was either you or someone you asked to do it for you.
<Cakester> I was in communication with some people in another IRC, when I wanted to talk to them about the situation I got into, they only made it worse and i am sorry
<IdleOne> Cakester: Do you understand what Signing the code of conduct means?
<Cakester> Yes I agreed to the terms in the text file I downloaded
<IdleOne> I understand that you agreed to the terms and signed it but I would like you to tell me in your own words what it means
<Cakester> The stuff between the '''   '''
<Cakester> ok
<Cakester> It means resolve situations respectfully, work as a team, know when to be humble?
<IdleOne> Do you believe the your behavior in the past 4 days is compliant to the code of conduct?
<Cakester> I don't see how signing the code of conduct could not help me be a better developer
<Cakester> ok um
<Cakester> well I do not want to repeat the behavior that took place over the past 4 days again.. ever
<Cakester> The law is written there in the code of conduct, one does not simply lose his principles after agreeing to that
<IdleOne> What I am trying to get to is that in the past 4 days you managed to be banned in 3 Ubuntu irc channels, you harassed at least one person on irc that I know of, by following the person into more then one channel and specifically targeting her with questions and by sending pm's.
<IdleOne> you also did not take the advice of several ops in this channel and wait the full 72 hours as requested before coming back here
<Cakester> Honestly, I ran into Maco more because she was in most of the channels
<bazhang> hard to believe
<Cakester> i must be an hour or two away
<IdleOne> I think it is commendable that you signed the code of conduct and I hope that you take it serious. At this time I don't feel that is enough to remove the ban in #ubuntu.
<IdleOne> Cakester: before you leave...
<Cakester> ?
<IdleOne> I would like to see you prove to us that you have changed your ways.
<Cakester> ok accomplishments? I wrote a tutorial last night
<IdleOne> We all make mistakes, hopefully you will learn from this and become a productive member of the community
<IdleOne> Right now I can't remove the ban. Sorry.
<Cakester> ok that leaves me more time to do work than chat then
<IdleOne> That is a good way to look at it.
<IdleOne> As for the ban in #ubuntu-offtopic you will have to speak with Flannel when he is online/active
<Cakester> In this channel Flannel will handle it?
<IdleOne> correct
<IdleOne> Cakester: Can you please part this channel now.
<Cakester> i must go eat programmer food now.
<IdleOne> hmm <Cakester> i must be an hour or two away   <-- what does that mean ?
<bazhang> from 72 hours
<IdleOne> oh
<bazhang> as far as I'm concerned, coming back a few hours later and starting the stalking anew reset that
<IdleOne> I don't think I will be removing the ban anytime soon. His behavior was more then just unacceptable it was creepy and scary
<bazhang> in the extreme
<IdleOne> I will have to talk about it with my mentor
<bazhang> signing a coc after the fact won't magically erase that; afaict he wants to use it just to continue
<bazhang> never saw any actual support issue type statements from him
<IdleOne> that is the feeling I get also
<bazhang> ie before he was banned
<bazhang> advice in where to redirect cakester for help creating a wiki with his 'interests and skills' ? he's asking in -bugs
<elky> wikia
<Flannel> Seeker`: I haven't been AFK for that long
<Cakester> My friends list says Flannel is online
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up: 469 bans)
<ikonia> Cakester: let me cut to the chase for you as you're not getting it
<Cakester> oh hello
<Cakester> are you Flannel
<ikonia> Cakester: youre bahviour constantly talking about job interviews, what your did did, and random comments is of no interest or relevance to the ubuntu channels, until you can control yourself you will not be unbanned from the ubuntu channels
<ikonia> no I'm not flannel.
<Cakester> ikonia, i had this workedo ut
<ikonia> Cakester you had what worked out ?
<Cakester> I talked to an OP that said he likes my changes, but i need to try harder to show my behavior better
<ikonia> no you didn't
<Cakester> unrelated, i have to talk to Flannel
<ikonia> Cakester: he is not active at this time,
<Cakester> ok
<ikonia> please leave the chanel and wait for him to be active,
<IdleOne> hmm seems he takes only the bits and peaces of conversations
<IdleOne> drops the parts that don't suit the situation
<ikonia> because he's trolling
<ikonia> council - why do we have #ubuntu-beginners-team as "another" offtopic channel
<ikonia> can someone with ops in #ubuntu-server please remove and now ban Ongavezyr it's balzac again trolling
<ubottu> ikonia called the ops in #ubuntu-server ()
<ikonia> why is -server never staffed
<jpds> ikonia: He's speaking German to you.
<ikonia> I'm ignoring him
<ikonia> fed up with the lack of staffing
<topyli> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<topyli> @btlogin
<ikonia> topyli: can you please assist in #ubuntu-server
<topyli> i'm there now
<topyli> saw him asking for you
<ikonia> can you please remove / ban Ongavezyr
<ikonia> he's a serial troll, enough is enough
<ikonia> for gods sake, he's calling me a "bad jew brother"
<ikonia> what point is someone going to step in
<ikonia> topyli: please change that to a ban
<ikonia> the guy is in BT 20+ times
<ikonia> he was kicked from -server yesterday
<topyli> it is a ban
<ikonia> thank you
<ikonia> just saw, thank you
<jpds> Hmm; British Telecom.
<ikonia> jpds: problems ?
<topyli> perhaps there really aren't enough ops on -server
<topyli> (i'm never there so i don't have a feel)
<ikonia> topyli: agreed, I've submitted a request to the LP group
<topyli> good
<ikonia> now getting abuse in pm, just ignoring it
<bazhang> same
<bazhang> ola bruder then etc etc
<ikonia> penguin fucker
<ikonia> etc
<ikonia> you must die
<ikonia> etc
<knome> nice!
<topyli> very
<jpds> Impressive.
<knome> very creative.
<r3c4ll> hi everybody
<ikonia> hello
<r3c4ll> someone can test manually about DCCExploit?
<ikonia> have you done the test in #ubuntu-read-topic ?
<r3c4ll> i do the second fix (change the port in my xchat to 8001)
<r3c4ll> yes
<ikonia> can you please join and try now
<r3c4ll> i do the test me but it dosen't work
<ikonia> please do it now
<r3c4ll> ok i'll
<r3c4ll> ikonia, not work :(
<ikonia> r3c4ll: you've not typed "test me" in the cahnnel
<ikonia> channel even
<Pici> Yes he did./
<ikonia> why can't I see that ?
<Pici> Its +mk
<Pici> er, +mz
<ikonia> ahh, I've just opped, thank you
<ikonia> thanks Pici
<Pici> r3c4ll: What IRC client are you using?
<ikonia> hello fujisan
<fujisan> hi
<ikonia> how can we help today ?
<fujisan> i was wondering how come i can't enter ubuntu-uk
<ikonia> you may want to ask in #ubuntu-irc as that's the channel that controls #ubuntu-uk
<fujisan> ok ty
<Pici> ikonia: fyi, I gave you +O in -read-topic.
<ikonia> saw it, thanks
<Pici> Oh, right, forgot.
<ikonia> appreciated
<Pici> jussi: Please get rid of that ^
<ikonia> ughh
<Pici> We can leave that, it was zewb.
<jpds> Pici: Get rid of/leave it, please make up your mind.
<Pici> :P
<ikonia> that's getting really annoying now
<Seeker`> Flannel: -00:22:37- [freenode] ~s~  away     : I'm detatched.  Leave a message, I'll get back to you.
<Seeker`> -00:22:37- [freenode] ~s~  idle     : 0 days 17 hours 4 mins 16 secs signon: Mon Aug  2 11:43:00 2010
<Seeker`> -00:22:37- [freenode] ~s~  account  : Flannel
<Seeker`> -00:22:37- [freenode] ~s~ End of WHOIS
 * popey wonders if irc could do with some kind of reward system that the bots kept a track of. whereby someone who has been helped can !thank <nick> and that gets recorded
<popey> or not?
<maco> popey: supybot has a karma plugin
<knome> irc could not do that, people could.
<popey> okay, pedantry aside, people could do with... etc what i said before
<knome> ;)
<highvoltage> people still use supybot!?
<highvoltage> I guess supybot -> ibit migration isn't working yet
<popey> when you look at things like the forums, launchpad answers and that new stackexchange site, they all thrive to some degree on reward
<popey> but irc helpers tend to go very much unnoticed
<popey> :(
<popey> well, noticed by some, but not visibly
<IdleOne> popey: if those !thanks could some how be counted as karma and added to LP
<maco> i thought the "thanks" plugin was removed on the forums
<popey> maco: there are other things too to measure contributions
<maco> many of the plugins were disabled because the server's been on last-legs for a year or two now
<popey> not just the thank button
<knome> popey, what would be even more kewl, was if that all those rewards could be combined, and the total karma would appear on LP
<popey> yeah, that too would be neat
<IdleOne> knome +1 and ^5
<maco> IdleOne: do you hear an echo?
<IdleOne> maco: I do but I thought it was just me
<IdleOne> I think it would be best if the whole !thankyou system was invisible
<IdleOne> to avoid spam in the channels and tampering
<popey> its also hard for newbs to even know this existed
<popey> and people would game it with "Don't forget to !thank me! :D :D :D :D"
<Pici> Sounds annoying already.
<IdleOne> popey: that is why I suggest it to be invisible, bot could look for thank you $nick and record it quietly
<popey> heh
 * popey wonders if this could somehow be automated
<popey> grabbing karma from launchpad, forum stats, stackexchange (etc), logs from #ubuntu...
<IdleOne> don't forget shapado
<Seeker`> how can you tell the difference between someoe being useful and someone attempting to be useful but accidentally wiping all of someones data?
<Seeker`> (based on log scanning(
<IdleOne> the helpee is the one who gives the thanks
<IdleOne> bot wouldn't be looking for help given/received only the thanks
<IdleOne> if thank you = do nothing  if thank you very much = do nothing  if thank you Seeker` = +1_karma
 * popey just grepped for > thank in #ubuntu
<popey> still chugging away
<popey> alan@bishop:~$ grep -i  "> thank" irclogs/freenode/#ubuntu.log | wc -l
<popey> 23873
<popey> :)
<IdleOne> if thank you Seeker` you killed my system = +10_karma :P
<popey> :D
<Pici> LjL had written something a long time ago to graph thanks $user instances.
<popey> maybe I should put a spec/blueprint together and we could talk about this at an irc council meeting and maybe uds?
<popey> unless people think its silly?
<popey> (which I'm willing to accept it might be)
<knome> it's not silly. i think it's great and a very welcome addition, being a hardcore irc user (supporter).
<Pici> I think we've discussed it in the past, but I'd be willing to talk about it again.
<charlie-tca> Worth another try, yes
<charlie-tca> We finally got karma for testing, didn't we? We just got to keep trying
<jussi> popey: kubotu already has this feature, except it doesnt get printed anywhere, you can just see how much karma one has by asking the bot. Im pretty sure its easily portable/ rewriteable, but question is do we really want that? will it create people asking for someone to thank them, thus creating more lines of unneeded chat?
<jussi> (Im not saying its bad, but just asking the questions and trying to spot possible downfalls)
<guntbert> Hi friendly ops: my edit request (yesterday) for fixing a broken link in !releases seems to have been overlooked
<knome> guntbert, afaik it's being discussed.
<guntbert> knome: discussed? fixing a broken link? but ok, thx for your response
<knome> guntbert, the situation in general, and what to link to, and should something else be changed
<guntbert> knome: I see -- I only thought replacing it with a working one is no big change - but I don't want to bicker - have a nice time :-)
<knome> you too
<ubottu> In ubottu, rww said: !no, offtopic is <reply> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
#ubuntu-ops 2010-08-11
<lhavelund> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<lhavelund> +1.
<Flannel> popey: You don't want to do that though, your signal to noise ratio goes down
<Flannel> Also, did someone ask for ubottu to stop doing that?
<maco> ipc in -ot is swearing after being told off for it
<maco> IdleOne, Flannel ??
<IdleOne> yes
<maco> IdleOne: are you a -ot op?
<IdleOne> I don't have ops in -ot
<maco> oh oops
<IdleOne> funkyHat: ping
<IdleOne> txwikinger ping
<IdleOne> maco: I believe elky does
<ubottu> maco called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (ipc)
<Flannel> maco: I'm here
<maco> Flannel: too late. tony got it
<Flannel> Ah, as is Mr Yarusso
<IdleOne> hmm tony?
<IdleOne> first name basis
<maco> tonyyarusso
<IdleOne> lol
 * IdleOne is silly
<maco> actually, there's this commercial where the tagline is "Tony's got it!" so i was thinking of that
<maco> for like a year i read tonyyarusso as "tonya russo"
<dvinchi> hi me podrian kitar el ban?
<IdleOne> dvinchi: do you speak english?
<dvinchi> IdleOne, no speak ingles
<IdleOne> que canal?
<IdleOne> dvinchi: entra in #ubuntu-irc i ablas con un op de #ubuntu-es
<dvinchi> me podrian kitar el ban de ubuntu-es
<dvinchi> ??
<dvinchi> please
<bazhang> dvinchi, not here
<bazhang> dvinchi, /join #ubuntu-irc
<IdleOne> dvinchi: tiennes que entrar in #ubuntu-irc por reglar este ban
<IdleOne> dvinchi: Por favor, haga este canal.
<dvinchi> ya fui ahi
<dvinchi> pero nadie contesta
<IdleOne> a hora tienne que esperar
<IdleOne> pero no in este canal.
<dvinchi> ok
<bazhang> nice Spanish :)
<IdleOne> err rusty
<IdleOne> my spelling is way off
<IdleOne> haven't spoken it in 1.5 yrs
<IdleOne> My brother in law is from El Salvador but refuses to speak to me in Spanish :/
<IdleOne> I have to go back to the US so I can speak in Spanish more
<IdleOne> heh
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up: 479 bans)
<xdpirate> why the hell do i keep getting redirected in here?!
<IdleOne> Little hard to tell the motivation behind some bans without comments. I am guessing his ban was due to the /part message he chose.
<jpds> ikonia: Dude, your friend's back in -server as Somoel?
<ikonia> not again
<ikonia> can someone with ops in -server please remove Somoel he is ban dodging
<ikonia> and please put the bshellz.net ban in place as I've put on ubuntu/kubuntu/xubuntu/ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> jussi: I've put a blanket ban on bzshells rather than just the one host as the admins do not wish to limit people to just signing up and getting another shell
<ikonia> the conversations I've had with them, they don't really want to police users on their box, so I put a blanket ban in place, ala tor
<jussi> ikonia: I want to have a chat about that issue with the rest of the ircc first.
<ikonia> sure, but just be aware there is blanket bans in #ubuntu/#kubuntu/#xubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> I removed the shellium ones as the admin's are keen to keep their servers clean and policed
<bazhang> wonder if that is happydonut (termtermterm)
<bazhang> servertech bot run by servertechpro was banned as a repeater bot earlier (again banned)
<txwikinger> IdleOne: pong
<John-Smith> hello plz unbanned me in ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> jungli - no
<John-Smith> i dunno why i banned there ?
<ikonia> you do
<ikonia> please don't play dumb jungli
<John-Smith> now i got the job and i stop trolling
<ikonia> too late
<ikonia> you joined this channel the other day, tried to troll me with "debian rocks | ikoina£ then left
<ikonia> your behaviour is unacceptable, you will not be unbanned
<John-Smith> plz sir kindly grant ny request
<ikonia> no
<bazhang> !appeals > John-Smith
<ubottu> John-Smith, please see my private message
<John-Smith> now i am php devloper and i want to make my friend at there :)
<ikonia> John-Smith: please follow the appeals process bazhang has just had ubottu pm you
<ikonia> John-Smith: you will not be unbanned at this time,
<John-Smith> ok sir as your wish but i am happy now :)
<ikonia> ok, bye
<Pici> ugh
<bazhang> just joined #ubuntu
<ikonia> he'll be fine
<ikonia> good form pici
<Pici> I hit the enter key pretty hard there :P
<ikonia> make sure that ban sticks !
<jpds>  
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up: 485 bans)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up: 485 bans)
<Pici> lies
<jpds> gr.archive DOWN.
<Pici> Thanks for the heads up
<ikonia> I thought the bot had been stopped messaging the channel ?
<ikonia> jpds: what happened ?
<jpds> Oh, packages.u.c.
<ikonia> didn't sticky get kicked for debian comments the other day ?
 * Pici shrugs
<gnomefreak> what is sticky?
<Pici> a stick?
<IdleOne> a nick
<ikonia> a user
<ikonia> and BT disagrees with me
<gnomefreak> oh
<guntbert> what happened to my edit request for !releases?
<ubottu> In #edubuntu, alkisg said: !setup-ltsp is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/installLTSPlucid
<ikonia> guntbert: give me a minute, I don't know about your request, but lets sort it out
<ikonia> alkisg: hi there
<alkisg> Hello
<ikonia> what's up, and how can we help today
<alkisg> I was just looking how can we add bots for #edubuntu, but I see highvoltage is an ubuntu-ops, so I guess we're ok :)
<alkisg> ***not bots, facts
<ikonia> which bot ?
<alkisg> ubottu, but not bot, I mean just facts
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<alkisg> E.g. !setup-ltsp is  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/installLTSPlucid
<ikonia> if you do !fact is = blah
<ikonia> it will get submitted for addition
<alkisg> Is this for all channels? Or can we have #edubuntu - specific facts?
<ikonia> if you ask in edubuntu it gets forwarded and you can have an edubuntu only factoid,
<ikonia> guntbert: you there ?
<guntbert> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> guntbert: want to give me a quick overview ?
<alkisg> Is there some way to mark requests as edubuntu specific?
<alkisg> (requests done from #edubuntu)
<ikonia> alkisg: maybe drop in here and say "this is an edubuntu only factoid"
<ikonia> other than that, I don't think so
<ikonia> or you can do !no fact-#edubuntu is blah
<guntbert> ikonia: of course - the releases factoid contains a broken link (http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases), I fond and provided a fix
<ikonia> !releases
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<guntbert> *found
<ikonia> guntbert: what's the link ?
<alkisg> Thank you ikonia, I wouldn't want to bother people here much, so I'll make a list and ask when it's somewhat complete :)
<ikonia> alkisg: it's no bother, always happy to help
<guntbert> ikonia: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<guntbert> the complete request was
<guntbert> !no releases is reply Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, guntbert said: !no releases is reply Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<ikonia> !no releases is <reply> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<ubottu> I'll remember that ikonia
<ikonia> darn it, jumped the gun
<guntbert> releases
<ikonia> guntbert: is what I've put acceptable ?
<guntbert> !releases
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<ikonia> thank you hook
<guntbert> ikonia: of course - I did the same thing - just replace one link with another
<ikonia> cool
<h00k> ikonia: you're welcome
<ikonia> just checking
<h00k> I joined just in time, apparently
<ikonia> guntbert: saw you ask a few times, so all good now ?
<guntbert> ikonia: all good now - I only wondered why it took two days for someone to fix it after I did the search already :-)
<ikonia> sorry for being slow, I was a bit out of the loop on what you where asking
<ikonia> I don't know what the delay was as I miseed the conversation, but someone can always change it to something better, I'd rather not have a broken link for such an important factoid though
<ikonia> good eyes guntbert
<guntbert> ikonia: no, please don't misunderstand - its perfectly ok to not immediately know what is the matter - I was talking about the team as a whole....
<ikonia> guntbert: ~I'm sure it was a disscussion point, but as no-ones piped up to stop me, I'm sure if can be changed later if this a problem
<ikonia> right, I'm away for a while,
<ikonia> thanks
<guntbert> ikonia: have a nice time and thx :-)
<arrrghhh> why?
<ikonia> arrrghhh: thanks for joining
<ikonia> arrrghhh: it's only 2 minutes as I don't want to talk in #ubuntu
<arrrghhh> pm?  meh.
<ikonia> I totally understnad how frustrating it is when someone won't help themsevles, but you can't tell them to leave, or call them a lazy piece of .....
<arrrghhh> when they're obviously being a you-know-what?
<arrrghhh> i'm here to help, but not when people act like that.
<maco> a non-technical end user?
<ikonia> there obviously not computer familier, or a little ahead of their time
<ikonia> arrrghhh: your a good helper, so I don't want you to have a problem in ubuntu, just walk away if it winds you up
<arrrghhh> uhm that dude obviously was just being a jerk.
<arrrghhh> perhaps you didn't read what he said...
<ikonia> arrrghhh: what did I miss
<ikonia> arrrghhh: I may have missed something
<arrrghhh> <Emery> arrrghhh: not wqhen you can do it for me
<arrrghhh> in response to my link that i hand-fed him.
<ikonia> arrrghhh: ok - so that's lazy and I'll speak to him about that
<ikonia> that's not what helping is about,
<arrrghhh> well it's not just lazy
<ikonia> at the same time, you can't tell him to leave or call him a name
<arrrghhh> excuse my french, but that's being a prick.
<ikonia> arrrghhh: I agree, and I'll speak to him about it
<arrrghhh> that's the thing, i didn't call him a name.  i agree i shouldn't have said lazy piece of... but i stopped short of actually calling him anything :P
<ikonia> arrrghhh: I know, but we all know what you meant
<maco> uh, actually i would say that you called him lazy
<arrrghhh> well yea
<arrrghhh> he is
<arrrghhh> that's a fact
<maco> which is calling him something
<arrrghhh> wow... alrighty then.
<ikonia> arrrghhh: everyone gets frustrated and loses it once in a while, so don't worry, just please (easier said than done) just walk away
<arrrghhh> i'm fine
 * maco recommends lolcats
<arrrghhh> it's just when my help is met with that
<arrrghhh> makes me a little upset
<ikonia> arrrghhh: great, I know how frustrating that is
<ikonia> it's easy to do,
<ikonia> if you want to jump out of this channel and back into ubuntu, that's fine, I just wanted 2 minutes for you to calm down and see why you where getting spoken to about it,
<arrrghhh> lol that's fine.  i knew why you were talking to me.
<arrrghhh> i knew what i 'did wrong'.
<ikonia> cool,
<ikonia> arrrghhh: if you want to drop out of this channel, I'll talk to the other party now
<arrrghhh> fine
<ikonia> thanks
<ikonia> arrrghhh: ?
<arrrghhh> sorry wanted to see the topic of the channel
<arrrghhh> wondering what it is for haha :P
<ikonia> arrrghhh: as discussed please
<ikonia> Emery: be with you in a moment
<ikonia> thank you for joining
<Emery> ok
<arrrghhh> oh you want me to leave?  sorry.
<ikonia> arrrghhh: thanks
<Emery> ok so ?
<ikonia> Emery: just wanted to talk to you about what just went on in #ubuntu
<ikonia> first of all we've spoke to arrrghhh and explained he shouldn't have called you names or been so agressive, which he agress on , so no excuses there
<ikonia> that said, the channl is full of people who give there time for free, and spend a lot of time helping people, so when there is a link on page saying "click here for detailed instructions" and someone points you at that, responding with "so you can do it for me" isn't really going to help build a positive relationship with them
<Emery> ok
<Emery> i responded with that due to his sarky comment
<Emery> i had checked that link before hand
<Emery> or i wouldn't of asked
<ikonia> ok, so explaining that in your question may help people be more tollerent
<ikonia> eg: I've read the link on how to install, but I'm stuck with X, Y and Z
<Emery> well there are various ways i could of asked the question, granted.
<Emery> but the response was far from acceptable
<ikonia> I agree, and that's been delt with
<Emery> and if he's a member of staff, then it's even worse
<ikonia> it would just be a little more helpful if you could explain your question better so there is no missunderstanding and people will  be more tollerent
<ikonia> he's not a member of the operator team
<ikonia> if someone does respond with a negative comment, don't respond back with a sarcastic comment to futher provoke the situation
<ikonia> that's all really
<ikonia> help yourself get the answers by asking a good question, and not provoking a situation if one arises
<ikonia> (I know it's easier said than done also )
<Emery> to be honest i've been using linux for around 5 years i got abit lazy
<ikonia> everyone does
<ikonia> Emery: that's all I wanted to talk to you about really,
<Emery> while im here though
<ikonia> what's up ?
<Emery> anywhere i can sign up to help with dev or anything ?
<ikonia> Emery: there are tons of ways to contribute
<ikonia> !contribute
<ubottu> To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<ikonia> !motu
<ubottu> motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<ikonia> take a look at those to get you started
<Emery> im looking for somthing more than channel help
<Emery> oki
<ikonia> yes, check those links out
<Emery> i shall
<Emery> alot of spare timer between working at the moment
<Emery> time*
<ikonia> those links will get you started
<Emery> alright :)
<Emery> excuse me while i go for a smoke
<ikonia> Emery: you're welcome to leave the channel now, as we have a non-idle policy
<ikonia> (unless there is something else you need from the operator team)
<Emery> sorry i was rolling a cig, will you be around for further assistance if needed?
<ikonia> sure
<ikonia> you're welcome to rejoin if you need something from us
<ikonia> the team is normally active 24x7 and all can help
<Emery> 1 more thing
<ikonia> sure
<Emery> i see ubuntu originated in ireland, that true?
<ikonia> canonical was orginally setup in ireland, the history is on the canonical website
<ikonia> there are a couple of staff members in here who probably knowbetter, but they don't seem active at the moment
<Emery> right im going to dash finish my kubuntu installation, i'll be back later will you be able to provide those links for me again when i'm back
<ikonia> Emery: you can check them yourself, hit !contribute and !motu in any channel with ubottu in
<ikonia> Emery: or send a pm to the bot (it's called ubottu)
<Emery> alright thanks for the help
<ikonia> welcome
<ubottu> In ubottu, rww said: !no, point is <reply> Ubuntu periodically updates !LTS versions with point releases (e.g. 10.04.1). These point releases contain only packages already published through normal update channels. If you already have a fully-updated version, you're running the latest point release already!
<hgfgjfgffg> why am I banned form #kubuntu when I never was there before?
<IdleOne> hgfgjfgffg: /join #kubuntu-proxy-users wait for the bot to grant access to #kubuntu usually only takes a few seconds
<IdleOne> You sre welcome
<IdleOne> are*
<IdleOne> Can someone please reset the forward to #kubuntu-proxy-users in #kubuntu please.
<ikonia> I've just removed it in #ubuntu by mistake, what an idiot
<ikonia> great, now it won't set
<ikonia> ahhh there we go
<IdleOne> you removed it again in #ubuntu
<ikonia> because it was wrong
<ikonia> either chanserv is responding really really slow, or something is wrong
<ikonia> it won't set ???
<ikonia> it's the forward ??? it won't set with the forward on
<IdleOne> hmm
<IdleOne>  *!*@gateway/web/*#ubuntu-proxy-users is the proper ban?
<ikonia> no
<Pici> You need to be opped in -proxy-users to set it
<ikonia> do you ??
<Pici> yes
<ikonia> I've never seen that before ?
<Pici> The channel is not set +F
<ikonia> that's odd, I can't op in proxy-users either ??
<ikonia> I'm sure I used to be able to
<ikonia> now it works, good spot pici
<ikonia> I guess I'll need to be op'd in #kubuntu-proxy-users to change #kubuntu to
<Pici> yes
<ikonia> clearly I missed the memo on that part ;)
<IdleOne> So if I understand this right, +F will allow a forward from any channel?
<ikonia> not allow
<ikonia> done #kubuntu
<ikonia> bed time
<ikonia> thanks Pici, nice spot
<IdleOne> good night
<IdleOne> and thank you ikonia
<Pici> IdleOne: yep, goodnight
<Pici> IdleOne: er, not you
<Pici> ikonia: goodnight
<IdleOne> Pici: so a channel set to +F could be abused
<IdleOne> because it would accept forwards from any location
<Pici> Yes.
<Pici> IdleOne: but its useful for places like ##fix_your_connection
#ubuntu-ops 2010-08-12
<IdleOne> thank you for clearing it up for me
<nhandler> This was one of the changes made with the switch to ircd-seven earlier in the year
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (TheWorst appears to be abusive (test - contact LjL if this misdetects too badly))
<ilovefairuz> #ubuntu is now a troll happy land!
<ubottu> ilovefairuz called the ops in #ubuntu (for the second time volunteers here are being insulted)
<maco> i need an alias that banforwards to -ops
<maco> elky: ipc thinks that was me and is PMing me now
<maco> jussi: do you know how to make quassel tack on #ubuntu-ops to a ban?
<maco> elky: ipc is a repeat-problem. language issues in -ot yesterday that got him removed by tony, then tried to PM me inappropriate things, screwed up and hit ? instead of / on his /msg so it went to #ubuntu and got removed by someone else
<maco> by idle
<elky> maco, i'm at work, btw.
<maco> elky: ok
<IdleOne> how did he get back into #ubuntu?
<maco> IdleOne: did you set a ban or not?
<maco> i thought you just removed
<IdleOne> I did
<maco> ooh ban evasion?
<IdleOne> looks like it
<IdleOne> hmm I thought I banned him
<IdleOne> maybe i didn't
<maco> you did
<maco> 367 #ubuntu *!*@bas1-richmondhill34-1176125552.dsl.bell.ca$#ubuntu-ops IdleOne!~IdleOne@ubuntu/member/idleone 1281500002
<maco> new ip address
<IdleOne> well then good catch
<IdleOne> add to comment he was ban evading so we know for next time
<maco> ok im adding one
<maco> oh wow more ban evading i think...
<maco> reading the last 24h on the bantracker, i see another nick with the same IP... and you banned in #u in that case too IdleOne
<maco> or hmm was that a ban or remove
<maco> nevermind, that was just a remove
<maco> mm ...
<maco> IdleOne: how do i tell whether something in the bt is a ban or a remove? some i see (removed) written but in this case it doesnt say (removed) but there's also not a corresponding ban
<IdleOne> what's the ID?
<IdleOne> Well under the Nick/Mask  if it says (removed) the the ban was removed
<IdleOne> then*
<maco> 27738 and 39 and 40 are all the same IP
<maco> 38 has a different nick than 39&40 (which are ipc)
<IdleOne> you know what, my alias is messed up
<IdleOne> it is doing remove/forward instead of ban/forward
<IdleOne> I think
<maco> no i saw +b's
<maco> it removed and then it did a +b with a forward
<IdleOne> hmm
<maco> besides, i did /ban on the chanel
<maco> your ban is still set with the forward
<IdleOne> well he had a different ip now so that explains him being in the channel.
<maco> yes
<IdleOne> anyway yeah the bans that have (removed) are obviously removed
<maco> whats 38?
<IdleOne> not sure
<IdleOne> 38 is a +q
<maco> ah ok
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up: 485 bans)
<ubottu> In ubottu, Stale_ said: What is WineHQ?
<ubottu> ryaxnbuntu called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<topyli> removed
<ubottu> In ubottu, rww said: !suicide is <alias> o4o
<ubottu> In ubottu, intel said: wat is bot ?
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Pici> !no #ubuntu is <reply> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<Pici> !-controls-#kubuntu
<ubottu> controls-#kubuntu has no aliases - added by tsimpson on 2010-04-04 01:51:53
<Pici> !controls-#kubuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about controls
<Pici> !forget controls-#kubuntu
<ubottu> I'll forget that, Pici
<gnomefreak> !controls
<ubottu> In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<gnomefreak> see :)
<gnomefreak> its not per channel
<bazhang> kangarooo reaaaally wants ubottu to give out bug info in support channels
<gnomefreak> doesnt it do that now?
<Pici> not in #ubuntu, #k,or #x
<gnomefreak> oh
<gnomefreak> too many people
<gnomefreak> each one played with it it would be way too busy. cant he just /msg ubottu bug #
<bazhang> says it wastes his time
<charlie-tca> Kangaroo will argue anything, just to be right
<gnomefreak> oh well it cant be that important
<jpds> Is nr number?
<charlie-tca> I think so, but sometimes it is difficult to tell with him
<charlie-tca> He is, I think, a hyperactive type, who really needs to find a way to get rid of the extra energy.
<jpds> exercise?
<bazhang> he's still pushing it, now in xubuntu channel
<charlie-tca> I have hopes that the bugs will stay the way they are right now. I got over 100 invalid bugs from the same reporter in a month
<Pici> I gave him the only option that I could, put it on the IRCC agenda, if he doesn't want to take that then I'd say hes being disruptive.
<ikonia> I've spoke to him about this, his agrument is flawed
<ikonia> the bot spits out info in bugs
<ikonia> if he wants to fix things, then he should hang out in -bugs
<charlie-tca> I have asked him to stop, let's see what happens
<ikonia> he has to learn that if he wants something to happen, ranting in a channel won't do anything.
<ikonia> he's been told this many times
<Pici> Oh, vim-full doesn't exist anymore :(
<Pici> And vim-tiny is in the minimal task.
<ikonia> vim should still be on his box
<ikonia> Pici: ask him what he's deleted, he seems to be holding back a little
<ikonia> Pici: what was it ?
<Pici> ikonia: vim.tiny installs as an alternative to vim, for some reason he doesn't have a symlink from usr/bin/vim -> /etc/alternatives/vim -> /usr/bin/vim.tiny
<ikonia> ahh, I wonder if that's what he deleted
<Pici> Hes definitely changed something, thats not normal.
<ikonia> he half slipped a little earlier, but then wouldn't answer the question
<ikonia> I know he deleted something
<popey> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<popey> @btlogin
<ramk> i need help fixing ubuntu sound
<ramk> let me know if this is the right place
<ramk> ?
<Pici> ramk: This isn't a support channel. Please join #ubuntu and ask there.
<ramk> @Pici, thanks
<Pici> odd.
<ubottu> IdleOne called the ops in #kubuntu (test999 swearing and bad attitude)
<Pici> I actually just got back to my desk and was watching.
<Pici> Something had set off my hilights.
<IdleOne> He was trolling and had no intention on changing
<Pici> Same thing in #freenode now.
 * Pici watches
<IdleOne> hahahaha my cat just fell off the desk
<jpds> IdleOne: Harsh.
<IdleOne> she tried rolling over and rolled right off the desk
<IdleOne> landed on her feet, she;s ok.
<IdleOne> lol
<ubottu> In ubottu, erUSUL said: no, chat is <reply>The Instant Messenger Client Empathy supports MSN,  XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also  !Kopete
<Flannel> Does empathy support MSN, Gadu Gadu, Novell Groupwise, etc?
<Flannel> I know it doesn't let you add IRC easily
<jussi> Flannel: Kopete supports them, so I guess empathy would. but not a gnome user so cant check
<Flannel> chat is alias im which is alias pidgin, so obviously we should just update im to alias empathy, but empathy isn't so informative
<Flannel> !empathy
<ubottu> Empathy is the default instant messaging and video client for GNOME. Since Karmic, it has been the default client in Ubuntu, replacing !pidgin
<h00k> standby for facts!
<jpds> 42.
<h00k> http://anthonyrhook.com/dump/Empathy.png
<h00k> yeah...
<Pici> s/$/real ubuntueros use irssi/
<h00k> that's all the schtuff it supports
<Pici> I use my mouth when I want to chat to 'people nearby'
<jpds> gr.archive UP.
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up: 491 bans)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1541 users, 6 overflows, 1547 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1540 users, 5 overflows, 1545 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1534 users, 5 overflows, 1539 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1542 users, 5 overflows, 1547 limit))
<ikonia> is someone going to disable ubottu from messaging the channel
<ikonia> lhavelun1: hi
<lhavelun1> ikonia: Hello.
<ikonia> lhavelun1: how can we help today ?
<lhavelun1> ikonia: You could fix freenode. I'm lhavelund/MenZa :P
<ikonia> lhavelun1: I just asked if that was you, I didn't recognise your nick, but it sort of spelt your name
<lhavelun1> heh
<lhavelun1> Yeah, it's me.
<funkyHat> lies! It's an impostor
<lhavelun1> Better?
<ikonia> cool
<funkyHat> Weird. irssi is telling me you're not identified still.
<Flannel> It's because that nick isn't associated with his account
<Flannel> so you don't get the "is signed on with account foo"
<lhavelun1> Aha.
<lhavelund> Better.
<jpds> Dear Freenode.
<lhavelund> jpds: Ooh, ooh, let me finish!
<lhavelund> "Sort yourself OUT."
<lhavelund> ?
#ubuntu-ops 2010-08-13
 * AndrewMC thinks the floodbots are very cool
<AndrewMC> like they take shifts
<AndrewMC> its SO cool
<AndrewMC> someone spent alot of time programming i imagine
<Seeker`> AndrewMC: how can we help you?
<AndrewMC> noting just complemanting the designer of the flood bots
<Seeker`> AndrewMC: thanks, but please take note of the topic and part this channel if there aren't any issues you need dealing with
<AndrewMC> ok
<AndrewMC> sorry
<AndrewMC> oh whoops sorry must be in my bouncers auto join list i will remove it now
<IdleOne> I don't know of any bouncer that rejoins on part
<IdleOne> AndrewMC: Please part now.
<AndrewMC> really sorry guys
<ubottu> In ubottu, IdleOne said: point is Ubuntu periodically updates !LTS versions with point releases (e.g. 10.04.1). These point releases contain only packages already published through normal update channels. If you already have a fully-updated version, you're running the latest point release already!
<IdleOne> might need to find a better alias for that, point is already taken with a pretty funny response
<IdleOne> !point
<ubottu> Do you have any?
 * IdleOne slaps ubottu with a trout
<IdleOne> anybody with sufficient access to the bot around to add that factoid?
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from picard1400)
<bazhang> <fancybit> no, I'm trying  to shutdown the robot   <--- ubottu ?
<IdleOne> <fancybit> who playing the fuking robot?
<IdleOne> bazhang: might be
<bazhang> IdleOne, he's in -cn as well and myke2 from there just joined; I'm going to idle there for a bit as it seems to be a new troll jumping off point (in re issues yesterday with bonly and ymlf)
<IdleOne> they will get bored and leave
<bazhang> superfast!
<IdleOne> 1 down
<bazhang> two mutes in one!
<bazhang> trying to mute dodge by parting and rejoining
<IdleOne> heh
<IdleOne> shows lack of irc experience and how modes work
<IdleOne> Now see if jjohn returns as a troll
<bazhang> not exactly smart to troll with a cloak
<IdleOne> I am not to sure they were trolling to be honest but his comment about a debate made me think he might be
<IdleOne> they == jjohn
<bazhang> sure they were
<IdleOne> well then I did the right thing muting
<bazhang> I thought elkclone might be joining in as well
<bazhang> IdleOne, beat me by milliseconds!
<IdleOne> elkclone is helpful but sometimes goes -ot
<bazhang> okay, that nick seemed kind of off
<bazhang> jjohn just started trolling another channel, so yeah
<bazhang> yep him and randomlycool are tag-teaming multiple channels r'lycool klined
<ubottu> emma called the ops in #ubuntu (jacobs)
<Flannel> same guy from earlier
<Flannel> ban the IP
<Pici> aahhh
<jpds> oohhh
<ikonia> I'm about to explode
<Pici> I say point him to #vbox and let them deal with him if he continues.
<ikonia> I like your style
<Pici> I think this guyd did this the other day... checking logs.
<jpds> Pici: Just go and stare at http://www.acc.umu.se/technical/statistics/ftp/monitordata/ and you'll feel better.
<ikonia> Pici: you're right he did
<ikonia> he did that hate me thing too
<Pici> jpds: http://status.nullcortex.com/other/other/irccount.html
<ubottu> saji89 called the ops in #ubuntu (Phonex01)
<ikonia> ignore it
<ikonia> Pici: he's in the right channel and pm'ing me the same thing
<Pici> ikonia: majdekale?
<ikonia> he's spamming everywhere
<ikonia> yes
<Pici> great.
<ikonia> obviously I can't read it
<Pici> oops
<Phonex01> hello
<Phonex01> is it kicked people room ?
<Pici> Phonex01: You seem to be unaware or ignorant of the rules in #ubuntu
<Phonex01> no man
<Phonex01> i repst these rules
<Pici> 'repst'?
<Phonex01> i respect it
<Phonex01> why you just keep kicking me out ????
<Phonex01> coz you are the manager !!!
<Phonex01> ok i have question
<Phonex01> answer it
<Pici> Well, you don't seem to be following the channel guidelines to me.  Theres the 'proxy' url that you've posted after being asked not to.
<Phonex01> no i just post it one time
<Pici> You posted it yesterday as well.
<Phonex01> and when you told me its not allowed i stoped
<Phonex01> me ?????
<Phonex01> man i did it 2 hours ago
<Pici> 11023002:2010-08-12 08:14:45 <?majdekalel> www.echostech.com/writer/x/
<Pici> 11023005-2010-08-12 08:14:57 <Pici> majdekalel: This channel is only for Ubuntu support.
<Pici> 11023006-2010-08-12 08:15:06 <?majdekalel> oh man ok
<Phonex01> ok its today
<Phonex01> not yesterday
<Pici> No, today is 2010-08-13
<Phonex01> i have just post this
<Phonex01> belive me man
<Phonex01> ok no problem
<Phonex01> i'm sorry
<Phonex01> i have question
<Pici> Ask.
<Phonex01> can i build domian controller on ubunt server ?
<Phonex01> like in windows >?
<Pici> This isn't a support channel.
<Phonex01> oh god
<Phonex01> and when i enter the support room the kick my ass
<Phonex01> what i have to do !!!
<jpds> Learn to respect the rules.
<Phonex01> i respect it
<jpds> them*
<Phonex01> oh english man
<Phonex01> i respect them
<Phonex01> are you from USA ?
<jpds> No.
<Phonex01> where ?
<Phonex01> in which galaxy you live in ?
<ikonia> this is stupid
<ikonia> why are we wasting time discussing this with liars/time waters
<charlie-tca> "it" is a single rule; "them" are all the rules
<Pici> Phonex01: Can we get back on topic of your ban?
<Pici> Phonex01: Do you understand why you were removed from the channel?
<Phonex01> oh oh oh
<Phonex01> hi all of you guys ????
<Phonex01> ok
<Phonex01> i will ask
<Phonex01> can i build an domain controller on ubuntu ?
<Phonex01> like in windows ?
<bazhang> still not a support channel
<Phonex01> oh god
<Phonex01> in this room you learn me how to respect rules ???
<Phonex01> is there any test for this ??
<Pici> Phonex01: Please answer my question.
<Phonex01> which one ?
<Pici> Phonex01: Do you understand why you were removed from the channel?
<Phonex01> no i don't
<Phonex01> and you dont have the right to kick me out
<Phonex01> coz i dod nothing wrong
<Phonex01> dod-did
<Pici> Phonex01: Please take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines and let me know if that helps you figure out why you were removed.
<Phonex01> i dont want to take a look
<Phonex01> ok thank you
<Phonex01> i will go out by myself
<Phonex01> coz i dont think you are here for help
<jpds> OK, see ya.
<Pici> Have a nice day.
<Phonex01> hi jpds i'm chating with pici not with you
<Phonex01> so keep your moth shut
<bazhang> yikes
<Pici> Phonex01: We are all being civil, we kindly ask the same of you.
<Phonex01> i'm civil too
<Phonex01> pici how old are you ?
<Pici> Phonex01: Why does it matter?
<Phonex01> oh , its just a question
<Phonex01> ok i'm sorry to ask this question
<Phonex01> but i hope you are not a woman
<Pici> Whys that?
<Phonex01> i dont like women
<Phonex01> at all
<Phonex01> Benjamin is it a Female name ?
<jpds> Potentially.
<Pici> Phonex01: If you can't answer my question, then I'm going to have to ask you to leave here until you can.
<bazhang> !no sv is <reply> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<ubottu> I'll remember that bazhang
<bazhang> !sv
<ubottu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<Pici> bazhang: ...
<Pici> !no sv is <alias> se
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<Phonex01> pici ?
<bazhang> Pici, yes?
<Pici> bazhang: I had already fixed it
<Phonex01> oh oh
<bazhang> and I knew that how?
<Phonex01> its a gain of managers
<Pici> bazhang: because you're psychic ;)
<Phonex01> hi people
<Phonex01> pici are you woman ?
<Phonex01> plz answer me
<ikonia> end this
<Phonex01> W?
<bazhang> this is the guy from earlier
<bazhang> whysoserious
<Pici> Phonex01: That shouldn't matter to this conversation.
<Phonex01> for me it is !!
<ikonia> yes Phonex01 and majdekalel and whysoserious are the same user.
<Phonex01> ohhh
<Phonex01> clever man
<maco> then you need to explore what's wrong with you that makes you have a problem with women
<ikonia> The user is a known liar and is unable to discuss the issue sensibly so lets end this
<bazhang> agreed
<Phonex01> haaaaaaaaaa
<Phonex01> you gonna fix me !!
<Phonex01> i need a doctor
<Phonex01> pici if you are a man and not from USA then i'm sorry
<Phonex01> but if you are a woman or from USA i'm NOT sorry
<Phonex01> ok now i'm ready to respect the rules
<Phonex01> get me back to support channel
<Pici> Phonex01: I'm sorry, it doesn't work like that.
 * maco thinks respecting people is part of respecting the rules
<Pici> Phonex01: You may depart here when ready.
<Phonex01> ready for what ?
<Phonex01> is it a correction ?
<Pici> Phonex01: Since you don't seem to understand the rules enough to understand why you were banned, I'm afraid that I cannot unban you.
<Phonex01> unban ?
<Phonex01> i'm not Iran
<jpds>  
<ikonia> this is beyond a joke
<Pici> ikonia: I'm aware.
<knome> agreed
<bazhang> Phonex01, please part the channel
<Pici> Phonex01: I'm asking you to leave.  In a moment I will do it myself.
<Phonex01> oh oh oh
<Phonex01> ok ok
<Phonex01> i'm sorry
<Phonex01> i respect the rules
<Phonex01> i respect the rules
<Phonex01> i respect the rules
<bazhang> okay then. bye.
<Pici> toodles.
<knome> fss
 * popey hugs Pici 
<jpds> popey: Do you have a hilight on toodles?
<knome> or a script :P
<bazhang> hehe
<popey> no, what do you think I am? mental?
 * popey sets a hilight on toodles
<bazhang> err no!
<Pici> errno ENOTOODLES?
<maco> AlanBell has a hilight on "chicken" doesnt he?
<Pici> Anyway, sorry for dragging that out.
<knome> maco, haha
<ikonia> no, shouldn't have interupted
<popey> i have marmite on hilight
<maco> ew
<bazhang> [ipc] (~mtm@bas1-richmondhill34-1176125496.dsl.bell.ca): mtm  ban removed?
<bazhang> ban evading as of yesterday
<IdleOne> still ban evading
<bazhang> already parted
<IdleOne> ok
<IdleOne> good morning
<bazhang> he's got tons of proxies/etc
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up: 499 bans)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<IdleOne> @mark #ubuntu mrman208 (~mrman208@74.194.156.243) Did the swear and run trick.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Flannel> That ikonia, he's a troublemaker.
<knome> definitely!
<knome> always trying to explaing boring and lame rules stuff
<knome> totally offtopic asl well!
<IdleOne> heh
<IdleOne> Flannel: knome Should I set a perm ban on him?
<Flannel> Also, can't these things just be spammed in -monitor?  instead of pinging everyone and their mother?
<knome> IdleOne, yeah, he's never able to solve out all his bans. ;)
<IdleOne> Flannel: +1 on that
<knome> Flannel, is ubottu also in ircnet? i mean, my mother is not in freenode, but exclusively in ircnet
<Flannel> knome: You're obviously not everybody!
<Flannel> er, everyone.
<knome> Flannel, damn. :) so does that mean ubottu is not in ircnet? :(
<knome> poor mom
<knome> doesn't get notices
<Flannel> knome: She's missing out
<IdleOne> mom could do multi network
<knome> IdleOne, she's already at ircnet and messenger. :)
<IdleOne> so adding freenode wouldn't be to complicated
<knome> IdleOne, no, not really, with the vnc connection i can take
<AntiStupidz> Who knows SSL
<AntiStupidz> Fucken useless bastards
<IdleOne> AntiStupidz: aka ipc aka MTMz this is not a support channel
<knome> ugh
<IdleOne> the language rule applies here also
<IdleOne> seems my ban forward works on him now
<knome> i'm sure he was the least patient guy i've ever seen
<IdleOne> he's a troll
<knome> sure, but still, that was pretty quick.
<knome> i'm sure he used all the time between the lines typing the other.
<Flannel> slow typer
<knome> ;)
<knome> that too
<knome> he should have a script for that
<knome> oh wait... no
<knome> ;)
<maco> he also can't spell his swearwords
<knome> maco, aha, so HE'S the one who owns the words?
<knome> ;)
<IdleOne> he also fails at /msg
<knome> how cure
<knome> *cute
<knome> if a bad troll can't type his swearwords, what does it make me when i can't type "cute" ?
<IdleOne> now in debian calling channel ops retarded
<knome> hmm
<knome> i think being a bastard is better than being a retard
<Pici> I don't think I'd like for anyone to be called either.
<IdleOne> agreed, both are very not nice
<knome> of course, but if you have to choose one..
<IdleOne> When the road ahead of you splits in two, pick the third path
<knome> or pee on the crossway.
<IdleOne> ha
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up: 502 bans)
<ubottu> In ubottu, maco said: !no guidelines-#ubuntu-women is <reply> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu Women project channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/IrcGuidelines The overall Ubuntu channel guidelines also apply and can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Flannel> maco: Done
<maco> Flannel: thanks
<maco> and just putting that -#channelname will automatically make ubottu do the right thing, right?
<maco> oh looks like yes. yay!
<nhandler> maco: Yeah, the -#channelname makes it a per channel factoid
<maco> nhandler: yeah i just had reason to use it ;-)
<ubottu> In ubottu, maco said: !no men is <reply> Yes, men exist within the Ubuntu Women Project
<Seeker`> zomgreally?!
<maco> (you know, to go with !girls)
<maco> Seeker`: REALLY common question!
<Seeker`> they have men on the internet now?
<maco> "are there men here?"
<maco> oh dang
<maco> hmmm
<maco> any way to make those apply to #ubuntu-women-project too?
<maco> like !foo-#ubuntu-women*  ? or should use an alias, or what?
<nhandler> maco: Just create an alias to the channel-specific factoid
<maco> !no guidelines-#ubuntu-women-project is <alias> guidelines-#ubuntu-women
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, maco said: !no guidelines-#ubuntu-women-project is <alias> guidelines-#ubuntu-women
<maco> like that?
<nhandler> maco: Added.
<nhandler> And you only need !no if it already exists
<maco> ubottu error'd at me when i tried !guidelines-#ubuntu-women is <reply>... and when i tried without the ! in a PM
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nhandler> maco: For !men, should that be channel specific? !girls is more generic and not only applicable to Ubuntu Women
<nhandler> Hmm...I thought tsimpson had fixed that bux. Let me check the status of that on LP
<maco> the UW channels are the only place anyone ever asks "are men allowed in here?"
<maco> i guess it could be universal and nobody would bother with it elsewhere...
<nhandler> maco: Added
<maco> nhandler: alias for -project too please?
<nhandler> maco: Already added that :)
<maco> wait which?
<nhandler> maco: Both guidelines and men
<maco> ubottu didnt respond when i said men-#ubuntu-women-project
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<maco> oh i guess it wouldve error'd
<maco> so it probably was like "i already said taht, you silly!"
<maco> thank you nhandler *hug*
<nhandler> :)
#ubuntu-ops 2010-08-14
<lhavelund> mneptok: Dingaling.
<mneptok> lhavelund: munf
<lhavelund> mneptok: Migration from MySQL to MariaDB. Easy?
<lhavelund> A certain company whom shall not be named is making my blood boil a bit recently.
<mneptok> lhavelund: sudo invoke-rc.d msql-server stop && dpkg -i $CURRENT_STABLE_MARIADB.deb && sudo invoke-rc.d mariadb start
<mneptok> lhavelund: done.
<lhavelund> mneptok: All old tables and databases still extant, full compatibility with MySQL-enabled applications?
<mneptok> yessir
<lhavelund> mneptok: shall consider so very heavily in that case.
<lhavelund> thaaaankye.
<mneptok> the toughest part will be deciding if you want to try one of the new storage engines we include
<lhavelund> hah
<lhavelund> yeah, I read about that
<mneptok> FYI, we have no InooDB. we replace it with XtraDB.
<mneptok> *InnoDB
<lhavelund> I think I'm using ISAM or something.
<mneptok> MyISAM
<lhavelund> That's the one.
<mneptok> still workee
<lhavelund> MyISAM for most of my tables; CSV for a few.
<mneptok> try it on a test box and see
<lhavelund> Excellent; If I end up migrating, I'll be hurtling support requests at you. <3
<mneptok> should be dead easy
<lhavelund> Keep up the whole freedom thing, and stuff. <3
<lhavelund> yeah, I expect so
<mneptok> no you won't. you'll be buying a support contract from a partner so i can by food and pay my mortgage. ;)
<lhavelund> Bahaha.
<lhavelund> Alas, I would if my demands were that high. ;)
<lhavelund> However, I hope it'll succeed, what with the tactics recently used by Oracle... and before.
<ubottu> headkase314 called the ops in #ubuntu (tolkad)
<Flannel> That's a mark, you stupid bot.
 * Seeker` pokes Flannel 
<Flannel> Seeker`: What?
<Seeker`> boo :)
<Flannel> Seeker`: Fancy seeing you here!
<Seeker`> come here often? ;)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up: 504 bans)
<Flannel> Got Dave
<bazhang> installed win7 from a pendrive?
<maco> i didnt think that was possible
<bazhang> its not
<maco> at least not legally
<bazhang> he looks familiar however
<maco> though i imagine netbook owners are expected to be able to reinstall windows *somehow*
<maco> but i suspect that how is "with a usb cd drive"
<bazhang> they usually have a partition that will recover
<IdleOne> yes, by burning the rescue cds before they go ahead and format the drive/whatever
<maco> IdleOne: rescue cd ... not work with netbook
<maco> no cd drive
<IdleOne> hmm right
<IdleOne> then it must have a rescue partition like bazhang said
<maco> but how do you get to rescue partition when the bootloader is broke?
<maco> though im pretty darned sure that wubi does NOT install grub right on the MBR
<bazhang> he's basically set up a no fix scenario: installed from pendrive, no win7 dvd and formatted the pendrive
<maco> i think it just chainloads from existing windows bootloader
<maco> so if its getting to grub at all, the windows bootloader is intact
<IdleOne> I thought wubi added itself to the windows boot loader
 * IdleOne doesn't know :/
<maco> right
<IdleOne> THEEAnomaly making random non helpful comments
<maco> it puts an entry in windows' bootloader, and that entry calls grub to start ubuntu
<bazhang> theeanomaly appears to be balzag/crivit/iam360
<maco> so if he's getting a grub prompt, windows' bootloader is fine
<IdleOne> ok
<IdleOne> so what is the issue he is having?
<bazhang> serial ban evader troll
<IdleOne> bazhang: ban him
<bazhang> IdleOne, just waiting for an opportune moment
<IdleOne> he isn't saying anything wrong, just random
<IdleOne> but if he is ban evading...
<bazhang> confirming now
<IdleOne> xissburg is getting frustrated at our questions. What does he see on the screen do we know?
<maco> grub rescue>
<bazhang> he claims wubi erased his windows install
 * maco is reading http://grub.enbug.org/Manual#GrubShell
<maco> no just made it unbootable
<maco> which shouldnt be possible
<bazhang> windows is gone was the quote
<bazhang> it isn't
<maco> i think he meant gone from boot options
<maco> because the menu that should ask "windows or ubuntu?" is gone
<maco> (and then if you choose ubuntu, it loads grub)
<maco> so it seems like for some reason its automatically going for ubuntu without asking first (weird) and then having grub be broken
<bazhang> doesn't add up
<maco> no it doesnt
<maco> hard disk corruption is the only thing thatd make even a little sense... other than "full of crap"
<maco> because "help" should work in grub rescue mode even if the rest of the commands dont
<maco> the grub wiki says so
<maco> er manual. thingy.
<elky> Wow, delightful visitor today
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up: 507 bans)
<bazhang> theeanomaly threatening to ban evade 1000 times
<bazhang> yep its him.
<bazhang> the net cafe manager is now speaking to me on his behalf
<IdleOne> bazhang: don't fall for that
<IdleOne> about 3 weeks ago they tried the same story
<bazhang> IdleOne, the exact same story. so many cracks in the story to drive a mack truck through
<IdleOne> heh
<bazhang> he claims he will ban evade 1000 times, then changes it to my isp give out IP I can't do that, and then oh, I'm at a net cafe and here is the manager.
<elky> Oh him, he's fun.
<IdleOne> yup that is the story
<bazhang> finally claimed he could not understand even a single thing I said. I expect him to ban evade at any time now.
<Flannel> bazhang: what's the host?
<bazhang> Flannel, currently @92.251.149.126.threembb.ie  but it has changed a bit with each ban evasion (hufx jarheadless etc)
<Flannel> oh
<Flannel> thats....
<Flannel> Paddy something too
<Flannel> One of the paddys
<bazhang> paddy_ni ? don't think so
<IdleOne> that's a different person
<Flannel> Oh, that's threembb.co.uk
<elky> paddy_NI has appeared from both UK and Ie mobile IPs
<elky> I get the feeling he's in or near a bit of an overlap zone, he's genuinely accidentally evaded like this before afaik
<bazhang> the net cafe guy/manager? or Paddy_Ni
<elky> paddy_ni
<bazhang> okay
<elky> but no, jarheadless isn't paddy_ni. Not anywhere near as articulate.
<bazhang> right. hufx/buzag/Iam360/jarheadless are someone else
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<Flannel> Really?
<elky> I wish I could read bot minds, then I'd have some clue about where they're talking about
<Flannel> Most floodbot bans don't need comments, can we please stop the unnecessary pinging?
<elky> Reminders should probably go to the bot's monitor channel or whatever where people who want to police them probably already are
<bazhang> ugh
<bazhang> kwpolska telling people to google it
<ubottu> ilovefairuz called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ikonia> can I AGAIN asl that the bzshells blanket ban be put in place on #ubuntu-server
<ikonia> this is the 3rd time this week someone has used it to get around a ban
<IdleOne> Stupid in -ot is ban evading aka ipc
<IdleOne> MTMz etc
<bazhang> not banned there afaict
<IdleOne> he was by flannel
<ubottu> Seveas called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (Stupid seems to do his name justice)
<IdleOne> but he should be now anyway
<bazhang> well that'll do it
<IdleOne> he will change ip set it to mtm@bas1-richmondhill34-*.dsl.bell.ca
<bazhang> he was removed not banned afaict
<IdleOne> ahh
 * IdleOne needs to open both eyes in the morning 
<bazhang> just moments before he was advocating that all staff / operators should be paid
<IdleOne> ahh the ball wash comment in #freenode...same comment he made in #u
<funkyHat> Getting abuse in pm from Stupid now
<IdleOne> just ignore it he gets bored quick, least he did when he tried that with me
<bazhang> or set +g for a few minutes
<IdleOne> Good morning liquidsky, how can i help you today?
<ubottu> zweb called the ops in #ubuntu ()
 * elky watches the bots play with him
<bazhang> he's been doing that in multiple channels of late (zewb)
<bazhang> err zweb
<bazhang> xeit back as zlt after being muted
<ubottu> zlt called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<bazhang> <zlt> Janhouse: install arch linux  just prior to that
<bazhang> <zlt> ive been ircing as root lately  <-- same nonsense
<bazhang> cyberwolf92] (~asdf@2001:470:802c:ab8f::5013): Mike Jones and again
<bazhang> suggested parameters for a good ipv6 ban on that?
<knome> *::*
<knome> ;)
<bazhang> any suggestions appreciated as he is ban evading every few seconds
<knome> i have no idea how ipv6 ip's are created, but is there any similarities between his hosts?
<bazhang> * [xeit] (~lol@2001:470:802c:a85e::ff88): Mike Jones  * [zlt] (~root@2001:470:802c:684d::96ef): Mike Jones
<bazhang> and above
<knome> 2001:470:802c:* ?
<knome> seems to be the static part
<bazhang> so /mode +b *!*@2001:470:802c:*  ?
<knome> i'd say so :)
<elky> I wish HE would stop giving 'em out like candy.
<cyberwolf92> so yeah whats your problem with me
<bazhang> cyberwolf92, hi
<bazhang> you were continually asking for support with root password/login as root and asked to stop
<cyberwolf92> umm what
<cyberwolf92> i was asking about alsa
<cyberwolf92> what are you talking about
<bazhang> you were then muted as xeit/zlt
<cyberwolf92> lol whaaat
<cyberwolf92> i think you are confusing me with someone else
<bazhang> then rejoined as cyberwolf92 using another ipv6 address
<cyberwolf92> because i havent been on this network in like over a month
<bazhang> * [cyberwolf92] (~asdf@2001:470:802c:ab8f::5013): Mike Jones nope
<cyberwolf92> yeah my name is mike jones
<bazhang> xeit zlt as well
<cyberwolf92> i think you are making a mistake
<bazhang> * [xeit] (~lol@2001:470:802c:a85e::ff88): Mike Jones
<bazhang>  [zlt] (~root@2001:470:802c:684d::96ef): Mike Jones
<cyberwolf92> obviously those are doctored logs
<cyberwolf92> because i only chat under this nick
<knome> i can confirm they are not
<bazhang> err no they are not
<bazhang> * [cyberwolf92] (~asdf@c-98-196-41-10.hsd1.tx.comcast.net): Mike Jones
<bazhang> as well
<cyberwolf92> im not in the mood for your irc detective work
<cyberwolf92> i just had a simple question
<bazhang> then dont ban evade
<cyberwolf92> and you couldnt just let me get help with it
<bazhang> and continually ask for unsupported issues
<oCean_> hi
<cyberwolf92> alsa is a supported issue
<bazhang> oCean_, hi
<oCean_> also note <Maser> in #u
<cyberwolf92> my sound isnt working on my speakers
<bazhang> oCean_, thanks
<oCean_> "wrong channel" d'oh
<cyberwolf92> look can you just stop being a busybody and let me get help with my problem
<cyberwolf92> and then ban me afterwards
<cyberwolf92> i just want to get my sound working
<cyberwolf92> and i cant because some chanop wants to feel important
<IdleOne> that attitude is not going to get you any help or unbanned
<cyberwolf92> and run background checks on every user
<cyberwolf92> seriously dude just calm down
<cyberwolf92> you are making your job a lot harder than it needs to be
<cyberwolf92> just wait until someone actually creates a disturbance before you ban them
<cyberwolf92> instead of whoising every single person who comes in
<IdleOne> you done whining?
<cyberwolf92> IdleOne: i'm not talking to you
<cyberwolf92> IdleOne: and im putting you on ignore
<IdleOne> well I am talking to you
<cyberwolf92> not anymore
<IdleOne> fine then.
<cyberwolf92> e
<cyberwolf92> 12:37 Ignoring ALL from IdleOne
<bazhang> cyberwolf92, hi
<cyberwolf92> hi
<cyberwolf92> why are you completely incapable of banning this xeit/zlt person anyway?
<bazhang> cyberwolf92, it was you
<cyberwolf92> if i am who you say i am
<cyberwolf92> then why cant you keep me out of that channel
<bazhang> well you clearly know a lot about ban evading
<cyberwolf92> you're supposed to be an op, i would think one of the main things is to know how to ban users
<cyberwolf92> and you clearly have no idea how to do that
<bazhang> not really
<bazhang> its sometimes necessary, but not wished for
<cyberwolf92> ive seen you ban so many users
<cyberwolf92> you shoot first and ask questions later
<bazhang> today you several times
<cyberwolf92> you are very childish and incompetent at your job
<jpds> cyberwolf92: Not really.
<bazhang> okay then
<cyberwolf92> you cant even keep me out
<bazhang> this is not a competition
<cyberwolf92> im just going to rejoin that channel under a different name
<cyberwolf92> and ill change the mike jones part too
<jpds> Or... we could just ban Hurricane.
<cyberwolf92> lol and now you think im a guy named Hurricane
<jpds> No.
<jpds> NetRange:       2001:470:: - 2001:470:FFFF:FFFF:FFFF:FFFF:FFFF:FFFF
<jpds> CIDR:           2001:470::/32
<jpds> OriginAS:
<jpds> NetName:        HURRICANE-IPV
<cyberwolf92> ok then do it
<cyberwolf92> ban hurricane electric
<cyberwolf92> i dont think you will
<cyberwolf92> because a lot of users use that
<cyberwolf92> and you'll be banning them as well
<cyberwolf92> and basically removing a major chunk of ipv6 connectivity from the channel
<knome> you're not the one deciding on that
<IdleOne> such a waste of talent
<bazhang> jpds, that look okay? ie new mask just set
<cyberwolf92> well im gonna keep connecting with my tunel
<cyberwolf92> go ahead and ban hurricane
<jpds> bazhang: Yep.
<cyberwolf92> and then ill switch to another tunnel broker
<bazhang> thanks jpds
<cyberwolf92> welp
<cyberwolf92> im gonna rejoin #ubuntu now
<cyberwolf92> see you dumb faggots later
<marienz> charming!
<knome> very!
 * knome gives a dumb grouphug
<jpds> I suppose "later" means "in five minutes".
 * knome bets 2 minutes
<jpds> IdleOne: Erm, I think that was someone else.
<IdleOne> may have been
<jpds> As it was a complete different /32.
<knome> he said he's going to use his tunnel
<jpds> Telnet Worldwide, Inc.
<jpds> Ew.
<bazhang> yeah taget seemed to be someone else
<IdleOne> they will rejoin or maybe come here and if I made a mistake I will apologize
<bazhang> they may not notice if you remove the ban
<IdleOne> I removed only
<IdleOne> didn't ban
<bazhang> whoops
<bazhang> my apologies IdleOne
<IdleOne> :) no worries
<bazhang> I am used to seeing the floodbots ban gateway users
<bazhang> more coffee needed!
<knome> agreed!
<IdleOne> same here
<knome> coffee is in the making
 * knome takes cups out of the cabinet for everybody
<bazhang> * [Lord-Nikon] (~dave@2001:470:1f04:f6b::f38f): anonymous  wonder if that is him; the same alsa question as before
<bazhang> guess need to wait until he talks about irc'ing as root
<knome> probably better
<knome> except if he uses the exactly same form..
<bazhang> same archlinux type commentary as zlt
<knome> probably better not to say/interfere anyway until you are sure
<knome> and then just remove/ban
<bazhang> yep I am tired out from the recent IPv6 chasings
<jpds> 'till only get worse from here.
<knome> really, if he needs to think he's wiser than you to behave, i'd just let it go, until he starts to behave badly again.
<oCean_> hi again
<bazhang> hu oCean_
<bazhang> err hi
<oCean_> Lord-Nikon has same 2001:470 origin
<bazhang> yep watching
<oCean_> and the same talk btw
<oCean_> ah ok
<jpds> Hurricane Electric /32.
<bazhang> thanks!
<oCean_> good luck with that :s
<maco> yeah many HE start with 2001: or 2002:
<bazhang> <Lord-Nikon> what would you say is the best linux distro for people with autism/aspergers?
<IdleOne> could be a legit question
<bazhang> and now with the mint
<topyli> well it's not mint, thats for sure :)
<IdleOne> heh
<bazhang> ubuntu muslim edition?
<maco> Sabily
<knome> ?!
<bazhang> its him
<IdleOne> bazhang: Torkora ~torkora@66.76.17.199   TorKora ~shawn@66.76.17.199
<IdleOne> keeps joining and quiting
<bazhang> same bot question as zlt
<bazhang> time for a new specialized IPv6 mask
<jpds> Can we please /kill him?
<IdleOne> jpds: I wish I had /kill powers
<bazhang> *!*@2001:470:* ?
<maco> thats really broad
<maco> every subscriber to HE has a /32
<maco> even if they're using privacy addresses, still inside the /32
<IdleOne> I remember getting banned from the server about for 6 years ago because of a few jerks on comcast
<topyli> thanks IdleOne
<IdleOne> topyli: for?
<maco> yeah all of pennsylvania comcast was banned from linuxchix at one point. i was not happy
<topyli> #ubuntu
<topyli> the aurism guy
<IdleOne> sure, it's what i am paid for :)
<maco> *!*@2001:470:1f04:f6b:*
<jpds> maco: They get a /48.
<topyli> oh yah :)
<maco> jpds: oh? oops sorry
<jpds> It's madness.
<maco> well ^^ would at least be less likely to hit other HE acocunts
<bazhang> I once banned most of canada
<maco> hmm im also failing at math. because i meant "1/2 the bits" which is 64, not 32...doh
<maco> forgot ipv6 was 128 bit
<jpds> What we need is a -proxy-users floodbot setup for tunnelled v6 people.
<maco> hm hm hm
<maco> i wonder how i can get a AAAA record...
<IdleOne> jpds: good idea
<IdleOne> flood comming in
<IdleOne> 081410-[14:24:10] <Lord-Nikon> hi
<IdleOne> 081410-[14:24:21] <Lord-Nikon> looks like banning me didnt work
<IdleOne> 081410-[14:24:29] <Lord-Nikon> this is xeit by the way
<IdleOne> 081410-[14:24:47] <Lord-Nikon> how are you going to keep me out of this channel?
<IdleOne> 081410-[14:24:50] <Lord-Nikon> i dont think you can
<jpds> maco: Set it in DNS? :)
<maco> jpds: heh well... wondering whether my registrar knows about AAAA
<bazhang> he's now making stuff up in #freenode
<jpds> Cool.
<knome> bazhang, dreamtraveler is clearly having connection difficulty @#x
<bazhang> banforward to ##fix_your_connection ?
<knome> probabbly
<knome> -b
<knome> i don't know how to do that
<knome> bazhang, dreamtraveler still having probs
<knome> :|
<marienz> unfortunately not every HE ip is in its own /48, your tunnel endpoint is in a /64 and you get an additional routed /64 per tunnel
<marienz> occasionally we get repeated abuse from one or more /48s followed by abuse from those /64s, probably hoping we'll take out the entire /48 they're in
<bazhang> he seems to have stopped after the rant as lord_nikon in #freenode
<Tm_T> hi popey
<popey> lo
<popey> cant believe I hit CTRL+Z earlier and not CTRL+A,D
<knome> popey, you should disable ctrl+z
<popey> didnt know you could
<funkyHat> /bind -delete ^Z
 * funkyHat just did it too ⢁)
<guntbert> him is pedo-bear an acceptable nick? (I doubt it)
<guntbert> s /him/hi, /
<guntbert> aka look in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Tm_T> it's sorted?
<guntbert> Tm_T: canthus13 asked him to change it...
<Tm_T> good
<guntbert> and he did -- I'll be gone -- bye
<Tm_T> guntbert: thanks for the heads up
<guntbert> another heads up : [Lord-Nikon] (~dave@2001:470:1f04:f6b::f38f): anonymous
<guntbert> in #freenode ...
#ubuntu-ops 2010-08-15
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-irc, rww said: !no, tor-gpg is <reply> freenode blocks connections from Tor users on its regular servers. Users registered with nickserv can connect to freenode's Tor hidden service instead; see http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml#tor for instructions. For help, ask in #freenode.
<Tm_T> !no, tor-gpg is <reply> freenode blocks connections from Tor users on its regular servers. Users registered with nickserv can connect to freenode's Tor hidden service instead; see http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml#tor for instructions. For help, ask in #freenode.
<ubottu> I'll remember that Tm_T
<ubottu> ilovefairuz called the ops in #ubuntu (Bookman)
<ubottu> headkase314 called the ops in #ubuntu (Bookman)
<ilovefairuz>  !ops was triggered twice
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from bookman)
<bazhang> seems like a simple misunderstanding
<maco> there is a user in #ubuntu with the nick "peepingtom"  *blink blink*
<bazhang> yikes
<maco> so you remember the Lord-Nikon person earlier with the alsa v. oss thing?
<bazhang> yep
<maco> he went to #alsa and was complaining about something and said he was using Arch
<bazhang> that was Murdox I believe
<maco> so crimsun's like "oh ok well if you're an arch user you know how to apply a patch.. *whips up a patch* here you go!"
<maco> and then he refusedto apply it
<maco> and went all flouncy "i'll just go back to bsd!"
<bazhang> master ban / kline evader murdox
<maco> crimsun showed up to the loco meeting today complaining about this guy in #alsa ... and im like "oh yeah we had a guy in #ubuntu ...." "wait...was his nick...?"
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from xissburg)
<IdleOne> xissburg has been trying to get this issue fixed since last night, I think we should let nUboon2Age finish helping him
<bazhang> yeah
<bazhang> the end of the xissburg era
<bazhang> or is that epoch?
<IdleOne> I realize it seems like a windows issue but it started with Wubi and they have to save the Win7 boot loader to get stuff resolved and running, little lattitude in this case I think is ok, besides think he will get any better help in ##windows
<IdleOne> ?
<bazhang> nah you're right
<bazhang> everyone's a bit jumpy after the poker incident
<IdleOne> poker?
 * IdleOne ws offline for 30 minutes or so due to nvidia and 10.10
<bazhang> the ops call a bit ago between bookman and ilovefairuz
<bazhang> PM'd them all and it seems to have dissipated
<IdleOne> oh ok
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up: 526 bans)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up: 526 bans)
<oCean_> Hi
<oCean_> RogProg is spamming in #ubuntu
<oCean_> ah well, he left just now.. with a promise <I_am_q> be back,..   apologize for the inconvininece!
<bazhang> fb3 seems not to be warning about floods
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up: 527 bans)
<bazhang> * [au_] (sam@2001:470:c281::3): SP wonder if that is murdox / fellow from yesterday
<bazhang> Lord-Nikon iirc
<ikonia> bazhang: isn't he banned ?
<bazhang> ikonia, yes, but not 100% sure they are the same fellow
<bazhang> dave@2001:470:1f04:f6b::f38f
<bazhang> was Lord-Nikon
<knome> cyberwolf82 / xeit / zlt @2001:470:802c:*
<knome> *92
<ikonia> that's a different subnet totally as I read IPV6
<bazhang> sorry then.
<ikonia> no no
<ikonia> no need for that, I'm not %100 either, I'm only just starting to get my head around IPV6
<bazhang> he was so easily able to ban evade just being cautious
<knome> yeah, he said he starts to use his tunnels and i'm sure there's a way for him to change his ipv6 net
<ikonia> what trolls say and what they can actually do, often do not add up
<knome> no, but he did change the subnet yesterday already
<ikonia> eg: Panarchy used to threaten to get around ban's and take the channel down, he could do neither
<bazhang> true
<knome> he did seem to know *something* :)
<ikonia> best thing I can suggest is keep an eye on it, as I'm not strong enough with ipv6 to be certain
<bazhang> well he reveals himself shortly after he starts typing
<marienz> there are multiple free tunnelbrokers, and it's probably doable to register multiple accounts or multiple tunnels per account on some of them.
<marienz> also, you'll frequently want to ban an entire /64, and in some cases an entire /48
<ikonia> not sure we could do that
<marienz> I don't follow.
<ikonia> banning a /48 range wouldn't sit well with the ircc unless we are sure that whole range is just for that one issue user
<marienz> hurricaneelectric (he.net/tunnelbroker.net) happily hands out an entire /48 on request (to a free account holder)
<ikonia> while that may seem sensible to ban, the #ubuntu policy is a little more strict on setting such a wide ban
<marienz> so yeah, don't ban the entire /48 by default, but don't be surprised if you get them coming back from different /64s in the same /48 (and ban the entire /48 when that happens)
<ikonia> wouldn't surprise me in the least, if I had access to a /48 and I banned an address, I'd just move up 1 in the range
<marienz> exactly
<marienz> and again: I'm not saying you should start by banning entire /48s, because he.net *also* hands out individual routed /64s
<Jordan_U> NOWARMAKESEX keeps joining #ubuntu and leaving with a previous message from another user in thier quit message.
<bazhang> Jordan_U, banned
<Jordan_U> Too fast, thanks :)
<jpds> c3l is annoying.
<ubottu> In ubottu, rebecca_ said: md5 check is fine - any other ideas
<IdleOne> ikonia: I was debating if i should or shouldn't
<IdleOne> you decided for me
<ikonia> good
<ikonia> howdy nick
<ikonia> bye nick
<ubottu> In ubottu, bdrung said: this is a test
<funkyHat> I was only 99% sure, but now he's telling us Songbird is a good looking stylish player, I *know* he's a troll ;(
<mneptok> Songbird is a dead-end on Linux
<knome> it's horribly slow.
<Flannel> It's based on XUL, what do you expect?
<knome> i don't judge applications by what they are based on
<topyli> i liked how it displayed my music collection if i threw it on my web server
<topyli> i did't like much else though
<nhandler> Well, they are still producing unofficial packages of the latest versions for Ubuntu (which is nice for the people who use it)
<topyli> yes there's a team of hackers who still maintain it
#ubuntu-ops 2011-08-08
<robinetd> Hey guys. What do I have to do to get unbanned from -ot?
<robinetd> Pretty quiet in here. :O
<elky> Yes, I suspect people are being otherwise social on the weekend.
<robinetd> Could be. What is the recommended course of action in this situation?
<elky> Wait for someone to return, since I suspect you really don't want this decision resting in the hands of someone who you've previously decide to harass in channels on a different network for being an op here.
<robinetd> The past is the past, is it not?
<elky> That wasn't the case at that time, so I see no reason why it should be now.
<robinetd> No, at the time it was the present.
<elky> No, it wasn't.
<robinetd> ?
<elky> Unless "the previous fortnight" or similar time distance qualifies as "present", in which case I'd like the blueprints for your time machine.
<robinetd> No blueprint. You just travel around a black hole multiple times.
<robinetd> I'll return in a minute. I have to make a pit stop. Let me know what I can do to resolve this issue between us.
<elky> This isn't something that I alone can decide one, since it impacts the rest of the op team. Someone will get back to you when it's time to discuss it.
<elky> s/one/on/
<robinetd> elky: I meant the private issue you have with me which might be better discussed in a private message, or if you prefer, not at all. I just want you to know that what happened was quite a while ago, and I'm sorry for it and wish that I hadn't done it in retrospect.
<robinetd> The issue regarding the ban I can wait for others. Don't know who to wait for though.
<elky> The way you can resolve it is to make sure it doesn't happen in the future. No need for private discussion.
<elky> I'm still going to defer the ban resolution until it's been discussed with someone else.
<robinetd> Do you know who I should wait for then?
<elky> Probably rww or flannel
<elky> I suspect they're dinnering around now.
<robinetd> Is it okay if I wait for them in this channel? Or how do you suggest I know when they're around?
<elky> Someone will pm or memoserv.
<robinetd> Alrighty. It'll probably have to be a memoserv. rww can contact me on G+ if that's appropriate. I'm not on freenode as much as I used to be.
 * rww hrms, open BT to refamiliarize himself
<robinetd> rww: Greetings.
<rww> g'day
<rww> I took a look at your bantracker record when I noticed you dropped by before, and I'm fine with removing it if you do the usual "I've read the IRC Guidelines and Code of Conduct and will follow them." thing.
<rww> !guidelines | convenient link
<ubottu> convenient link: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<robinetd> I'll read it. It appears to have changed.
<robinetd> rww: Most of the guidelines seem sane. I'll abide by them in ubuntu channels.
<rww> both the sane and insane ones? :P
<robinetd> In ubuntu channels, yes.
<robinetd> I assume that this agreement doesn't require me to follow the guidelines in other channels also.
<robinetd> For example. The whole "No obscenities" clause is one I deem not sane. I'll abide by it in ubuntu channels, but I don't exactly have the intention of actively doing so in other non-ubuntu channels.
<rww> right
<rww> Follow the rules of whatever channel you're in, but what I'm specifically talking about right now is #ubuntu-offtopic.
<rww> what you do outside the Ubuntu namespace is none of my business :)
<robinetd> Makes sense.
<robinetd> So, problem is resolved then?
<rww> yup, have a good evening
<IdleOne> !coc > OmegaForte
<jpds> OK, OmegaForte is being random.
<IdleOne> random and annoying/rude/a pita
<rww> bread
<IdleOne> sorry for the bad word acronym. I know better.
<Myrtti> there are some weird mushrooms being eaten by some it seems
<rww> someone was driving 30kph too slow on the freeway today. so yes.
<Myrtti> fail
<Myrtti> hold on
<rww> nope, it's a fail
<Myrtti> a briton living in us talking about iso standard measurement units? I lubs u
<rww> I also write dates correctly.
<jpds> Myrtti: In you? Who did you eat?
<Myrtti> you are my hero, kind sir!
<IdleOne> Someone please lart OmegaForte
<Myrtti> jpds: mobile phone vkb is ... mobile phone vkb
<rww> do it yourself to make up for you dismal first attempt
<rww> jpds did it better
<IdleOne> rww: took me a couple minutes to realize what the fail! was for.
<rww> go to sleeps, IdleOne
<IdleOne> I should.
<rww> oh goddess, jpds is sending them this way
<Myrtti> fun times for all
<rww> Myrtti: were you aware that cellphones sometimes have keyboards? also something about serial buses.
<Myrtti> dundundun
<Myrtti> someone could have a look at Zendmaster or whatever
<Myrtti> I need to go for a while
<elky> !guidelines > zenmaster
<F-B-T> hey guys...
<bazhang> F-B-T, hi
<F-B-T> I need help.
<bazhang> with?
<F-B-T> I can't change the default nick I log in with and it's going to continually get me removed from #ubuntu
<bazhang> ?
<F-B-T> I even registered my current nick so that I could use it instead.
<bazhang> take #ubuntu off the auto join list
<F-B-T> My original nick is FatherBadTouch
<F-B-T> Which, earlier this week it was brought to my attention how it can be seen as offensive.
<bazhang> yep. that won't change.
<F-B-T> I'm not saying it will, nor do I expect it.
<bazhang> remove #ubuntu from the auto join list, problem solved.
<F-B-T> What I need help with now is changing what it uses my nick as when it logs in.
<bazhang> which client
<F-B-T> XChat
<bazhang> #xchat
<F-B-T> I know how to remove it from my auto-join list, provided I'm in the channel.
<F-B-T> ohhhh
<bazhang> since this is not a support channel, ask there
<F-B-T> I need a ban lifted though
<F-B-T> I have a support problem again.
<F-B-T> specifically with Ubuntu.
<F-B-T> if you can say that.
<bazhang> no ban in #ubuntu that I can see.
<F-B-T> ty
<Myrtti> there is one, but I left it on purpose
<Myrtti> it's to prevent him to use that nick
<bazhang> ok
<bazhang> how anyone could think that's NOT offensive is beyond me
<Myrtti> indeed
 * jrib passes the patience tea to Pici
<Pici> O____O
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (kloeriblowjob appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<Pici> hrm
<jrib> you're so eager ubottu
<Myrtti> if he was muted, then why did I see the flood
<marienz> irc's racy like that (it'll only reliably work right if the thing setting the mute is on the same server as the thing getting muted)
<knome> is Darkmode banned in #ubuntu?
<knome> he's asking ubuntu (network) stuff in #xubuntu
<Pici> Do you remember seeing a ban?
<knome> no
<Pici> I see a mute that was set and then removed.
<knome> is it recent?
<Pici> Last week.
<knome> okay... is there any notes about mutes?
<Pici> Looks like it was a floodbot mute, nevermind.
<knome> heh, okay :)
<xvilo> hai
<xvilo> can somebody delete my bann
<Pici> xvilo: Have you looked over the channel guidelines like I asked?
<Myrtti> xvilo: hello
<oCean> <dommer> Iḿ allowed in here again :P
<oCean> ?
<ikonia> xvilo: can you please respond
<Myrtti> *chomp*
<oCean> AcidRain> well if im not back in 2 hrs. you know that ocean screwed me
<Myrtti> yupyup
<Pici> We're going to have a big problem with Unity come release day.
<jrib> Pici: why's that?
<Myrtti> need to do a straw poll on how many of us actually use it :->
 * jrib has never even tried unity
<Myrtti> I have
<Myrtti> it was horrid
<Pici> I tried using it and then I remembered that I don't like docks.
<jrib> are the rumors about classic being gone in 11.10 true?
<Pici> Yes.
<Myrtti> "welcome to Xubuntu"
<Pici> I've actually been using KDE :/
<charlie-tca> !yay Xubuntu
<jrib> see you should have all jumped ship to a more obscure wm before unity was even thought of
<Pici> Xubuntu is nice, but I wanted to try something different.
<jrib> Pici: do you prefer kde to gnome 2?
<Myrtti> it actually doesn't really matter what I'm using, lubuntu would probably be a better fit for me
<Pici> jrib: No, it doesn't run that well on my laptop.
<jrib> oh
<ikonia> it's shame that the resources of canonica/ubuntu are not being put into developing gnome3
<charlie-tca> Just replace the window manager in Xubuntu to get something different
<ikonia> gnome3 is the most realistic "future" but it's too early and needs input
<jrib> is gnome 3 available in oneiric, ikonia?
<ikonia> gnome shell isn't
<ikonia> not as a core product
<jrib> hmm
<Pici> Its in the repos.
<ikonia> gnome 3 is ofcourse what unity is built on, so it is there
<ikonia> Pici: which repo ?
<jrib> I meant shell, yes
<ikonia> jrib: I get caught out miss-using the gnome3/gnome-shell combo
<ikonia> that was my fault for bad wording
<topyli> gnome-shell is in universe afaik
<ikonia> better than multiverse
<topyli> it's free software :)
<ikonia> I'm just a little dissapointed that the resources haven't been put behind such a big and undoubtedly big player project
<topyli> i'm sure gnome is still seen as important as ever, it is after all the very core of the ubuntu desktop
<Pici> Anyway, my point in bringing this up was to perhaps discuss what we can do as ops to help people either use Unity or easily transition away from it.
<ikonia> yes, gnome is, but the default shell, which is really what makes the desktop is pretty much zero interest
<ikonia> Pici: discuss.......
<Pici> ikonia: I don't know, we have a few months, maybe we should pester the documentation team or someone for some good wiki pages detailing how to move to $OTHERDE
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu really appreciates any mention
<ikonia> charlie-tca: I think it will gain a lot of traction in the Ubuntu world very quickly
<topyli> as for using unity, i did move back to ubuntu and used unity until it stopped starting with my session
<ikonia> Pici: I guess a cheat sheet of gnome->unity mapping would be a good start
<topyli> maybe i should add it to the 'startup applications' or something to remind it
<ikonia> a common problems page, eg: nvidia version $X doesn't work, pulse has a problem with $Y
<ikonia> swapping to another desktop, that's a touch call, I think a re-install is the most simple way to deal with that to not leave tons of gnome stuff around
<ikonia> or the creation of a meta package to strip gnome out of the system once another DE is in place
<ikonia> I could look into that ?
<jrib> there must exist a basic unity 101 document somewhere
<ikonia> there is stome stuff on https://help.ubuntu.com - but it's more how to use, rather than how to swap from gnome
<topyli> we don't need to remove gnome, what kind of problems do you have in mind?
<ikonia> topyli: if you swap to say xubuntu, you don't want gnome on your system
<jrib> personally, I think just telling people they can install xubuntu-desktop to try something more classical (and then swap back and forth at gdm) is good
<Pici> xubuntu still uses gtk, doesn't it?
<Myrtti> yup
<topyli> xubuntu uses most of gnome anyway :)
<Pici> As does lcde.
<Pici> lxde*
<ikonia> topyli: I wasn't saying remove gnome, I was suggesting a meta package that cleaned up gnome once you'd installed another system
<ikonia> how much does it use ?
<ikonia> I didn't think it was much
<Myrtti> abiword and gnumeric
<jrib> "unity wiki pages" on http://unity.ubuntu.com/projects/unity/ just links to wiki.ubuntu.com -_-
<Pici> :(
<ikonia> jrib: thats teh kind of sloppyness that shouldn't be inplace,
<ikonia> Canonical are launching a major product, and this stuff should be top notch before release.
<Myrtti> gtk screensaver perhaps
<Myrtti> not much
<Myrtti> gtk yes
<Myrtti> gnome, no
<topyli> it runs the gnome-settings-daemon to keep the apps sane, no?
 * rww reads scrollback
<rww> * Oneiric uses GNOME 3 by default, with Unity instead of GNOME Shell. Shell is in universe. * It's possible to install GNOME 3 fallback and pick that in GDM, it's probably the cloest we have to GNOME Panel in oneiric.
<rww> !find fallback oneiric
<ubottu> Found: gnome-session-fallback
<rww> that package ^
<ikonia> rww: what does that take you to ?
<jrib> yes, I'm curious how that panel differs from the one in classic now if anyone knows
<rww> ikonia: GNOME 3 Fallback
<Myrtti> topyli: well I do have gnome-settings-daemon, but I'm not too sure about when has it entered my system
<topyli> jrib: it's similar to the gnome2 default panel arrangement, but not quite as good. in 3.0 anyway, i suppose they're improving it form 3.2 along with everything else
<rww> jrib: it's GNOME 3 instead of GNOME 2, looks completely different, etc. It's malleable into something that looks like GNOME 2, though
<Myrtti> that sounded wrong
<Myrtti> sorry
<rww> looks/works
<jrib> other than looks, is there a functional difference?
<rww> you need to hold down the Alt key to actually config anything. Apart from that, it works similarly for me
<topyli> jrubyes, the panels aren't really gnome-panel and can't run gnome applets etc.
<rww> (alt-right-click on things instead of right-click)
<jrib> topyli: oh
<rww> yeah, that too. I don't use applets much though
<jrib> I guess that would bother people
<rww> Amaranthus: your client pinged out, /nick and identify svp :)
 * jrib makes note of what to program bots to say
<Pici> 'I am not a bot'
<jrib> yeah, maybe with a '-_-' at the end for some emotion
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (missmist appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (n4nwq appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<Jordan_U> synapse is attempting to troll #ubuntu-offtopic.
#ubuntu-ops 2011-08-09
<h00k> I forget how to get Chanserv to set a topic for me
<rww> h00k: /msg chanserv topic #channelname topic goes here
<h00k> rww: oh yes
<rww> I usually do /topic #channelname [tab key] to get the current topic, then prepend msg chanserv
<elky> in xchat it doesn't give you topic, but rather a crapton of channel names to choose from
<h00k> :(
<rww> elky: I was assuming h00k was using a decent client.
<h00k> irssi
<rww> anyway, in pointy clicky land, op up, then use the topic editor textbox
<h00k> I just /opme'd, /topic'd, and /deopme'd
<h00k> in #ubuntu-us-wi
<h00k> prior to asking
<rww> it amuses me how #ubuntu doesn't know about sudoedit
<funkyHat> rww: I didn't either until just now :P
<rww> h00k: he sure told you
<h00k> rww: apparently.
<rww> wols is abrasive but generally accurate. I go back and forth on whether the latter overrides the former.
<elky> I don't think we've had him stomp off in disgust because we wouldn't let him eviscerate a newbie for a while. Like a year at least I think.
<rww> ah, a debianite. that explains a lot.
<elky> yup
<bazhang_> LjL2 ?
<rww> they're multiplying!
<Flannel> Someone must've fed him after midnight.
<ubottu> theadmin called the ops in #ubuntu (a8nchs_burrito is talking nonsense and confusing users here.)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (blahhhhhhh appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<blahhhhhhh> NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS
<blahhhhhhh> NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS
<blahhhhhhh> NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS
<blahhhhhhh> NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS
<Myrtti> Tm_T: you mean -ops
<elky> where else is it?
<jussi> fun morning this
<elky> it's nowhere near a full moon either
<Flannel> It's nearing the end of Summer
<Tm_T> Myrtti: no, I think -irc is more suitable for discussing the purpose of of our irc channels in general (:
<Flannel> Tm_T: That's not really congruent with the purpose of -ops vs -irc (seeing that #ubuntu is a core channel)
<Flannel> but, in all honesty, $ANYWHERE-IT-WONT-BE-DISRUPTIVE is better than #ubuntu :)
<Myrtti> Flannel: almost over here. 2,5 mo of school holidays is over this week
<Flannel> Looks like GoodAD discovered vertical tab?
<Myrtti> bad vibes
<Myrtti> Modus Operandi...
<Tm_T> Flannel: the purpose of our irc channels, #ubuntu included, is benefitical for larger audience than what we have in here, thus -irc (:
<Tm_T> discussion of ...
<Tm_T> but meh, both works
 * elky wonders if a8nchs_burrito is the racist troll from freenode earlier
<IdleOne> sure does appear he is headed that way
<elky> they were PMing people with racist crap in spanish
<jpds> Hmm, raro.
<topyli> i recently removed BajaCalifornia from -ot because they provided a bit too much information about the contents of their rectum. they're back, might want to keep an eye
<IdleOne> they are also in #u, quiet so far
<knome> their rectum is quite so far?
 * knome hides
<Tm_T> quite?
<Guest93855> Hello, I'm having a problem with sending to #ubuntu
<ikonia> hello Guest93855
<ikonia> Guest93855: I'm looking into your issue now
<Guest93855> Thanks
<ikonia> Guest93855: it appears your hostmask has been banned from #ubuntu
<Guest93855> Can you fix it?
<ikonia> Guest93855: do you know why you have been banned ?
<Guest93855> I wasn't aware I was banned
<Guest93855> The channel just says: == Cannot send to channel: #ubuntu
<ikonia> have you used any other nicknames ?
<ikonia> Guest93855: correct, you cannot send because that hostmask has been banned
<Guest93855> I don't use a defined nickname generally
<Guest93855> used to use MarkShuttleworth but that's been registed now
<Guest93855> *registered
<ikonia> give me a moment to look into it
<ikonia> have you ever used the nickname ubuntuGnuLinux
<ikonia> my records suggest you have
<Guest93855> I don't recall
<Guest93855> What do your records show my hostname is banned for?
<ikonia> do you recall being banned for giving "joke" advice such as apt-get install hackintosh
<ikonia> then arguing with me and threatening to take your complaint to the council
<Guest93855> Nope
<ikonia> well, that is the reason
<Guest93855> Could you please remove the ban?
<ikonia> no, not at this time, as the user UbuntuGnuLinux has yet to resolve the issue,
<Guest93855> Resolve the issue?
<ikonia> yes, the one I just mentioned
<ikonia> Guest93855: anything more I can help you with ?
<Guest93855> I still don't understand... how am I meant to get unbanned?
<ikonia> Guest93855: I suggest you try to think back when you have been using the nickname ubuntuGnuLinux
<Guest93855> Are there any other ops who would know how to unban me?
<ikonia> it was only a few days ago on the 01/08/2011
<ikonia> Guest93855: I know how to unban you and I'm explaining to you
<Guest93855> Possibly someone else on the same hostname, I don't recall using that nick
<ikonia> that is possible, but doubtful
<Tm_T> what ikonia says
<Guest93855> Can you not just ban the specific user?
<Guest93855> As I'm being affected at the moment
<ikonia> I believe you are the same user
<Guest93855> How long will the ban on the hostname last for?
<Tm_T> until it's resolved, usually
<ikonia> until the user UbuntuGnuLinux resolves it
<Guest93855> How am I meant to resolve it?
<ikonia> Guest93855: where are you connecting from ?
<ikonia> Guest93855: hello ?
<Guest93855> A uni network
<ikonia> really ?
<ikonia> which uni
<Guest93855> I don't want to give out my personal information on IRC
<ikonia> ok, then I guess we are done
<Guest93855> I'm still having the same problem...
<Guest93855> Have you changed something?
<Myrtti> so Cambridge
<ikonia> you will have the same problem, you are banned
<Guest93855> Please could someone unban me?
<ikonia> Guest93855: no, not at this time
<Guest93855> Or let me know the procedure to get unbanned
<ikonia> Guest93855: the proceedure is to resolve the issue with UbuntuGnuLinux
<Guest93855> How can I do that?!
<Guest93855> I can't resolve issues for a different user
<Myrtti> you know
<Guest93855> Is there someone else who could help?
<ikonia> Guest93855: contact your uni admin
<ikonia> Guest93855: explain the situation tot hem
<ikonia> to them
<Guest93855> I hardly think they'll be concerned with being banned from a single IRC channel
<Myrtti> it's really very, very unlikely, that two people come from the same IP address, with the same intentions to our IRC channel, unless they either know each other from somewhere
<Myrtti> so either you know the person who has been making trouble in our channels
<Myrtti> or you are the same person
<Myrtti> freenode is a relatively small network
<Myrtti> you don't accidentally stumble in it
<Guest93855> On a shared network it's perfectly possible to appear from the same IP
<ikonia> Guest93855: then contact your uni and explain that abuse from within their uni has caused the whole of your uni to get banned from a main stream network channel
<Myrtti> alternatively, we can send Graham Pullen some logs.
<Guest93855> The easiest solution would be for you to unban the host and just ban specific usernames instead
<ikonia> Guest93855: I'll lay my cards on the table a.) I don't believe your on a uni network b.) I believe you are the same person as ubuntugnulinux - so I'm not prepared to unban you
<ikonia> Guest93855: no, the easiest situation is to leave it as is
<Guest93855> ikonia: You're incorrect, but I'm fed up with this
<Guest93855> You are very unhelpful
<ikonia> ok,
<Guest93855> Goodbyte
<ikonia> good bye
<Pici> bazhang: Please call for ! ops in -ot next time that happens.
<ikonia> shamefully I was watching and didn't see it
<Pici> I just turned on IRC and thats what I saw :(
<topyli> i was half-watching the channel specifically for this user, but of course i was on the phone when that happened
<topyli> sometimes the time is *just* right for trolling
<rww> "11:10 < Guest93855> used to use MarkShuttleworth but that's been registed now" /me giggles
<bazhang> Pici, at the mention of enema?
<rww> ikonia: I think that was a bad attempt at a joke
<ikonia> I hate people giving others bad advice
<ikonia> oh
<Pici> bazhang: use common sense, it was clearly offtopic and he gave no intention of stopping.
<ikonia> randomly bashing microsoft may put a bad taste about it
<bazhang> Pici, well, I suggested he stop, then went away for a bit. did not see what transpired after.
<rww> ikonia: if you happen to be looking for a factoid, I'm fond of !behelpful :)
<ikonia> ta
<ikonia> he's talking to me in pm
<Pici> :/
<bazhang> * BajaCalifornia has quit (Quit: Bix Nood Muggafuggas!)
<Pici> I'm going to have to agree with what theadmin said.
<bazhang> quit message from #ubuntu
<rww> bazhang: that quit message is familiar.
<Pici> bazhang: he was trolling in #freenode earlier too
<rww> oh, yes, that's AnalSplatter again.
<bazhang> Pici, multiple channels in fact, surprised he did not get the kline
<bazhang> terry_, hi, how may we help you
<Pici> I've asked AlexDevilLX numerous times to take his support questions to #ubuntu
<Pici> Yesterday (I think) he claimed that he was told to ask in -offtopic, but there was no record of anyone saying that to him in #u
<Myrtti> hi terry_
<terry_> ikonia: Are you here?
<terry_> What is your problem?
<ikonia> hello usr13
<usr13> Yes, hello.  What is your problem?
<ikonia> usr13: I was trying to ask you to consider the advice you where giving in #ubuntu (or comments) to be a bit more realistic
<ikonia> you seemed intent on arguing this so I forwarded you to this channel
<usr13> I said:  sudokill: Problem is, if you have a dual boot MS Windows / Linux, what happens is that sooner or later the MS Windows part get's neglected and ultimately takes up space for no reason.
<usr13> No, YOU seemed to want to argue
<ikonia> because it's nonsense
<ikonia> windows doesn't take up space for no reason
<ikonia> an unmaintained windows partition doesn't suddenly start eating space
<usr13> Your argument was nonsense
<ikonia> I'm sorry, but it's not
<ikonia> telling people that unmaintained windows partitions will take up your space is not realistic
<ikonia> it will take up no more/less space than a maintained system
<usr13> Thats' not what I said.
<ikonia> apologies then I had idea what you're trying to say beyond Windows will take up space on your hard disk
<ikonia> and I still don't
<ikonia> it was suggested you where trying to make some sort of joke, but I don't see it
<usr13> sudokill: [IF you must dual boot]: I  recommend having Linux on a second HD, but I also recommend putting the bootloader on the primary drive.
<ikonia> yes, I read that
<usr13> That was the advise I gave:
<ikonia> then you followed up with the line you pasted a minute ago
<usr13> Yea i sure did and dont see anything wrong with it.  I did not advise anyone to do anything by that comment.
<usr13> and it was not nonsense.
<usr13> Your arguments were nonsense
<ikonia> can you please explain to me how an unmaintained windows partition will take up space
<usr13> can you explain to me how it would NOT take up space?
<ikonia> usr13: it will take up the space you have allocated to it, because you want to dual boot,
<usr13> Again, your arguments are nonsense
<usr13> Yes, you are correct.
<usr13> exactly
<ikonia> so why is that a problem ?
<usr13> ikonia: Obviously it is beyond your comprehension and I am unable to enlighten you.
<popey> Uhm.
<popey> I completely get what he's saying.
<ikonia> I'm missing it then
<popey> saying an unused windows install "takes up space" is not a daft thing to say
<popey> "that thing over there that I bought but now no longer need is wasting space"
<ikonia> why would it be unused if the user wants help dual booting
<popey> is perfectly reasonable
<popey> he didnt say that
<popey> he was talking about the future
<ikonia> what ?
<popey> in the future it will become wasted space if you dont use it
<ikonia> oh my word
<popey> how is that not comprehensible?
<ikonia> in that case he should also warn that an ubuntu partition is a waste of space
<ikonia> as if you don't use it and just use the windows partition, it's a waste of space
<popey> yes, thats true
<popey> if you split the disk 50/50 and only use one half, the other half is wasted
<ikonia> I didn't read it like that at all
<ikonia> surly that's common sense
<popey> yes
<popey> but some people don't "get" it
<ikonia> if you need 2 partitions for each OS, if you don't use the other that spsace is wasted
<ikonia> I read it as not maintaining the windows partition will take up space
<popey> I can now see why he left exasperated.
<popey> no.
<popey> here's my story..
<popey> Eee 1008HA, came with windows, installed ubuntu (dual boot) split disk 50/50
<popey> my wife no longer needs/uses windows
<popey> so I have a disk which has 50% 'wasted' on XP
<popey> I dont use it, neither does she
<popey> ergo it's wasted space
<ikonia> popey: totally see that
<ikonia> here is the other guys story
<ikonia> "I need help dual booting"
<popey> sure I get his story
<ikonia> "you do X Y Z, but unmaintained windows partition wates space"
<ikonia> the guy wants two OS's
<popey> it's just a side comment
<ikonia> you didn't
<popey> excuse me!?
<ikonia> you didn't want two OS's
<ikonia> so I can see why it would be wasted
<popey> i did
<popey> initially
<ikonia> in the end
<popey> hence my initial comment
<ikonia> I see what you're saying, but it's just not appropriate to me, I'm fed up of people pushing peoplee off microsoft for no reason
<popey> thats not what he was doing
<popey> sheesh
<Myrtti> he wasn't pushing Windows to anyone
<ikonia> the guy wanted 2 OS's - it's not a waste
<ikonia> sorry, I disagree
<ikonia> I said pushing off microsoft
<popey> ok, I dont seem to be able to articulate to you in words that you get.
<popey> forget it
<topyli> btw, can't you just turn the old windows partition into perfectly good storage?
<ikonia> popey: you do, I understand what you're saying
<popey> no, you clearly do not
<ikonia> why would he want to ? he wants to dual boot
<ikonia> popey: I do, I just disagree
<popey> I am not continuing with this
<popey> its pointless
<ikonia> it would seem so
<popey> perhaps if you took a moment to consider the other side rather than dismiss it out of hand because it doesn't fit with your view of what is and isnt the defintion of 'waste' then it might be easier to discuss.
<ikonia> back at you
<popey> I see both sides
<popey> I just disagree with yours ☺
<ikonia> yes, I know, and I disagree with yours
<ikonia> I fully understnad what you're saying, I just disagree
<h00k> I got this in my away log, I feel it should be noted
<h00k> = 2011-08-08 23:55:13#ubuntu: <            wols > h00k: I love your BS !language when you don't catch  them all. that is the problem with censorship :)
<y0rp2r> Hello, I'm having an issue with samba, Windows users can't connect. Currently banned from #ubuntu so thought I'd ask here
<Myrtti> well, this isn't the place for support either. This place is for discussing events that led up to you being banned, getting it resolved and possibly removing your ban
<y0rp2r> Where else is there to ask for support? #debian just said to use #ubuntu
<Myrtti> they were correct
<h00k> y0rp2r: there are forums, if you're not interested in getting unbanned
 * y0rp2r sighs
<y0rp2r> I asked to get unbanned earlier, I was told a different user with the same host needed to do something to get unbanned
<y0rp2r> So essentially I'm stuck
<h00k> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<h00k> @btlogin
<y0rp2r> I'll try on the forums instead I guess
<Myrtti> y0rp2r: so where are you connecting from?
<y0rp2r> I went through all this earlier with ikonia, he refused to unban me
<y0rp2r> He said it was impossible to have two users on the same hostname
<h00k> y0rp2r: Where are you connecting from?
<Myrtti> well then
<ikonia> y0rp2r: no I did not say it was impossible
<y0rp2r> You believed it was not the case
<ikonia> correct.
<ikonia> y0rp2r: I put my cards on the table earlier about it
<y0rp2r> Can I get unbanned so I can get some support?
<h00k> y0rp2r: Where are you connecting from?
<ikonia> I'm not going to do it at this time for the reasons I gave earlier, so I'll back away now
<y0rp2r> Myrtti: Could you please unban me? I just want some help
<y0rp2r> Unless you can help with samba yourself
<Myrtti> y0rp2r: if you are the same person that discussed the ban earlier with ikonia, then I don't remove the ban
<jpds> y0rp2r: You appear to be just dodging our questions.
<y0rp2r> I don't wish to give out my location
<y0rp2r> I value my privacy
<y0rp2r> This isn't facebook
<Myrtti> y0rp2r: you realise that we pretty much know it already?
<y0rp2r> What, from an IP lookup? Why would you be asking then?
<Myrtti> y0rp2r: because the information you are giving us here is different than what we think it is
<h00k> y0rp2r: It directly pertains to if 'you have the same hostname as someone else,' etc.
<y0rp2r> This has to be the most unhelpful IRC channel I've ever encountered
<y0rp2r> I just want to receive support
<Myrtti> if you yourself want to receive support, why have you been previously, with other nicknames, trolling and being an annoyance?
<y0rp2r> I have never trolled
<Myrtti> well if you really are the same person who discussed their ban earlier with ikonia, they have used other nicknames associated with trolling
<y0rp2r> If you let me into #ubuntu I will just ask my question and levae
<y0rp2r> I have no interest in trolling
<Myrtti> I see a gap in the logic
<h00k> y0rp2r: I was only trying to ask where you're connecting from, in an effort to help understand the issue.
<Myrtti> you are not interested in trolling, but you claim to be the same person who has discussed this ban earlier with ikonia, and that person while discussing the ban with ikonia, admitted guilt in using a nickname that we now associate with trolling
<Myrtti> so what has changed?
<y0rp2r> Admitted guilt? I refute that
<y0rp2r> Do you have a log?
<Myrtti> your brother used your computer?
<y0rp2r> Now you want personal details of all my family! What are you, a data collector?
<Myrtti> admitted guilt of, not admitted guilt in, sorry
<Myrtti> "my brother used my computer while I was away" just happens to be the oldest excuse in the book when people come in here after someone from their IP has been making trouble in our channels with their nickname
<y0rp2r> No, my brother (if indeed I have one) was not using my computer
<y0rp2r> What trolling caused my host to be banned then?
<ikonia> y0rp2r: I'm going to interput for a second.
<ikonia> y0rp2r: I'm sorry to say that the connection you are using has been used for trolling with multiple nick names
<ikonia> y0rp2r: we've had to take the step of banning the connection due to the abuse it's getting
<ikonia> y0rp2r: we can't remove that ban as it will allow the problem users to start again, so you need to talk to your admin team to resolve it
<y0rp2r> What are they meant to do?
<ikonia> y0rp2r: secure their network to stop people abusing it,
<ikonia> y0rp2r: either way, we can't let the #ubuntu channel have problems from your ocnnection any more, sorry.
<y0rp2r> How can you secure a network against IRC trolling? That is impossible
<ikonia> y0rp2r: then that's an end to it
<ikonia> y0rp2r: it will have to stay as it is. Sorry.
<y0rp2r> I wish to raise this with a different OP if you're not going to help
<ikonia> y0rp2r: I'm trying to help and explain the situation
<y0rp2r> The only thing you can do to help is revoking the ban
<ikonia> y0rp2r: or you could accept the reality that the network you are on is causing a problem, speak to your network admin
<y0rp2r> Could you explain how a network admin can stop a user on IRC trolling?
<ikonia> y0rp2r: they can stop that user from using the network when a problem is reported
<ikonia> y0rp2r: but either way - that is not our issue,
<ikonia> y0rp2r: the bottom line is, your connection is a problem thanks to it's user/users - it's banned
<ikonia> y0rp2r: I'm sorry we can't help any more
<y0rp2r> Are you not aware you can ban a specific nickname rather than the hostmask?
<y0rp2r> Please just ban the originanl user
<y0rp2r> *original
<h00k> y0rp2r: If you need other places to ask for help, there are the Ubuntu Forums, there's askubuntu.com (Stack Exchange)
<ikonia> y0rp2r you've already told us you use different nicknames, so a nick based ban would not help
<h00k> y0rp2r: Are you aware that leaves us chasing a user that just changes their nickname everytime they abuse the channel?
<y0rp2r> ikonia: Yes it would, as I haven't trolled
<y0rp2r> h00k: Seems fairer than banning innocent users
<ikonia> y0rp2r: other (if you say so) are and using differnt nicknames, so it wouldn't help
<ikonia> y0rp2r: look - it's not going to change, and I'm sorry, others have given you other support options
<y0rp2r> Ok, seems you're not going to help. I shall use the forums, and hope they aren't so ban happy
<ikonia> ok
<ikonia> thank you
<h00k> y0rp2r: I hope you're able to find an answer. We're sorry your connection is abused.
<y0rp2r> That's ok, it's not your fault
<ikonia> hello usr13
<ikonia> ahhhhh
<jrib> ikonia: I thought we agreed you'd hide in the back so as not to scare people away!
<ikonia> I've pm'd him to ask him to rejoin to sort it out
<ikonia> he parted before I'd finished typing
<Pici> You can lead a horse to water....
<genii-around> Then he'll buck you off in the rapids
<Stockholm_Angel> hi i NEED to as how to remove all programmes i installed since i installed ubuntu
<h00k> Stockholm_Angel: this isn't the support channel, but this the place to discuss your ban in #ubuntu
<Stockholm_Angel> h00k, im banned from ubuntu
<h00k> Stockholm_Angel: do you know why you were banned?
<Stockholm_Angel> not obaying the rules
<Stockholm_Angel> BUT
<Stockholm_Angel> i have been banned for over a month
<h00k> !guidelines | Stockholm_Angel
<ubottu> Stockholm_Angel: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<h00k> Stockholm_Angel: take a bit to review these, while I look up your ban.
<Stockholm_Angel> i posted a link and it was about rioting or something
<Stockholm_Angel> i am sincerly sorry
<h00k> Stockh/14
<h00k> bah.
<Stockholm_Angel> I mean warning people so they stayed safe
<h00k> Stockholm_Angel: You understand why we cannot have people with offtopic conversations in the massively-active support channel, yse?
<h00k> *yes
<Stockholm_Angel> i was meant to post in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Stockholm_Angel> i thought i had posted it in the offtopic
<Stockholm_Angel> i thought i had posted it in the offtopic
<Stockholm_Angel> for LjL2's benefit
<Pici> Hes afk, no need to repeat things for him.
<Stockholm_Angel> ok
<Stockholm_Angel> falute
<h00k> Stockholm_Angel: also, before you're unbanned, we need to make sure you can properly use an IRC client to make sure you know what channel you're speaking in
<Stockholm_Angel> i changed clients ad use xchat now not pidgin
<h00k> Stockholm_Angel: also, I need to be comfortable you understand the rules that we have governing our channels
<Stockholm_Angel> yeah i do basicly be nice stay on topic and help people
<h00k> kinda/sorta/basically.
<Stockholm_Angel> i simplified my understanding for the benefit of the conversation
<h00k> Stockholm_Angel: please review the Code of Conduct as well, and then I will remove your ban.
<h00k> Stockholm_Angel: just note that it can be put back, rather quickly, so please mind them
<h00k> ubottu: CoC | Stockholm_Angel
<ubottu> Stockholm_Angel: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct
<Stockholm_Angel> no one bothers about that when dealing with me
<Stockholm_Angel> i mean in the past
<h00k> Stockholm_Angel: I'm not sure what you're referring to
<h00k> Stockholm_Angel: but I will remove it, please mind the proper channels for proper conversation
<h00k> Stockholm_Angel: Your ban is removed from #ubuntu, feel free to rejoin
<h00k> Stockholm_Angel: I see you joined okay.
<h00k> Stockholm_Angel: please /part this channel, and good luck with your support
<itilious> may I appeal a ban here for #ubuntu ?
<itilious> i was banned for something I think may be able to be fixed if the situation is heard, please help who can, ty
<jrib> itilious: yes, this is the right place
<itilious> i had left my computer unlocked for a moment and my little brat cousin got on and was saying quite stupid things which ended in a ban
<itilious> it will most definitely not happen again, can I be allowed to use #ubuntu again?
<jrib> umm
<itilious> sorry bout that,, please help when available :)
<jrib> itilious: as long as you realize you are responsible for taking proper measures to prevent others from using your computer in the past, I will remove the ban
<jrib> erm
<jrib> future :P
<itilious> i understand
<jrib> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<itilious> and can promise it wont happen again, ty
<jrib> itilious: take a few moments to familiarize yourself with those while I remove your ban please
<itilious> awesome, thanks again jrib
<jrib> itilious: have a good day :D
<itilious> jrib, will it take time for server to see that i'm unbanned or must i do something else to join #ubuntu again?
<jrib> itilious: try now
<itilious> I apologize if simply seem like i'm rushing the process,
<itilious> still cannot join
<jrib> itilious: one second, there may be multiple bans
<Pici> *!*@c-24-12-108-140.hsd1.il.comcast.net
<jrib> itilious: try now
<jrib> thanks Pici
<itilious> works, ty jrib and everyone else who helped :)
<itilious> good day to you all :)
 * jrib was looking at wrong column in bt :)
<Juest> test me
<Pici> You're using the webchat.
<Juest> and?
<Pici> Juest: And it shouldn't be vulnerable. Are you having difficulty joining one of our channels?
<Juest> @ #ubuntu-read-topic <FloodBot1> Juest: Sorry, but I am unable to test you (are you using your usual nickname?). Please contact the operators (type « /topic » to find out how).
<Juest> nah just want to run test
<Pici> Why?
<Juest> no reason, i just want to run this test
<Juest> also im banned frm #ubuntu
<Pici> Its not going to magically unban you from the channel if you were banned by an operator.
<Juest> lol ok
<Juest> but that does not matter
<Juest> i just want to run test
<Pici> no.
<ubottu> Juest called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<Pici> whats wrong with people?
<Pici> nevermind, don't answer that.
<IdleOne> lack of vitamins I think
<charlie-tca> solar flares!
<IdleOne> @mark #ubuntu snapperss (~IdlePrick@124.6.226.150) join flooding.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<IdleOne> !staff | please check snapperss (~IdlePrick@124.6.226.150) in #ubuntu, flooding.
<ubottu> please check snapperss (~IdlePrick@124.6.226.150) in #ubuntu, flooding.: hey Christel, Dave2, Gary, KB1JWQ, Levia, Martinp23, SportsChick, VorTechS, jayne, jenda, marienz, nalioth, niko, nhandler, rob, stew or tomaw, I could use a bit of your time :)
<marienz> IdleOne: it also tried it in ##windows right afterwards, so idoru got it already
<IdleOne> cool
<IdleOne> thanks
<ikonia> photon: hello
<photon> hi. just read the topic and already gone. sorry.
<h00k> hookay.
<Myrtti> what is Ramses_ about...
<Myrtti> lastlog isn't nice
<Myrtti> well, it isn't pretty
<ikonia> Myrtti: you can help this guy - I don't believe what he's actually saying
<ikonia> damn chanserv, slow
<Myrtti> I have no idea
<funkyHat> @btlogin
<funkyHat> Why is that not working for me?
<popey> @btlogin
<popey> wfm ⍨
<bazhang> thought castizo was banned
<bazhang> * [Castizo] (~MuhDik@189.214.159.6.cable.dyn.cableonline.com.mx): MuhDik
<Myrtti> well there is a plethora of trollish nicks on the channel anyway
<h00k> huh.
<Myrtti> I bid you good luck and good night
<bazhang> castizo is clearly that GNAA troll of past. and there
<bazhang> whoops
<bazhang> there's a ban on him from yesterday in re: Analsplat
<bazhang> so ban evading, yes?
<h00k> bazhang: sounds right, yses
<h00k> yes
<bazhang> h00k, thanks
<h00k> 18:22 <   [THC]AcidRain > hax are upon us
<h00k> were they banned?
<h00k> @btlogin
<bazhang> sounds very familiar
<h00k> ogramses - that took me like 5 straight minutes to read correctly.
<jrib> haha... (after scanning the beginning of that sentence like 5 times)
<funkyHat> Who do I need to speak to about not being able to access the bantracker? #ubuntu-bots?
<bazhang> If I'm going to get blamed when -ot gets out of hand, I may as well apply for ops there
 * jrib prepares bazhang's room in the insane asylum
#ubuntu-ops 2011-08-10
<h00k> it's only those two talking, but they haven't figured out tab-complete or !who yet
<ubottu> theadmin called the ops in #ubuntu (moparirc_c7sND)
<rww> dealing with ^
<h00k> that worked
<h00k> rww: sorry if I stepped on your toes :(
<rww> now in #kubuntu, if anyone from there's around.
<h00k> after the second announcement, I figured that was enough.
 * rww shrugs, was about to /ar them, doubted it would have helped
<rww> just parted #kubuntu
<rww> i guess not enough attention for them
<rww> aaaannnndddd here goes wols_ again
<h00k> wols_ :(
 * h00k sighs
<h00k> rww: you beat me
<h00k> I was also going to go for codeofconduct, as well
<h00k> er, instead of.
<Corey> Onjoin spam bot in #ubuntu-es
<rww> #ubuntu-es-ops
<Corey> rww: Sorted out via alternate means.
<rww> yay
<bazhang> what a surprise
 * rww puts his finger next to the big red button
<bazhang> no WAY he is going to troll more!
<bazhang> irc quotes? any idea what linuxrealm is talking about ? factoids?
<bazhang> that the madonna troll?
<bazhang> ie Satanhimself
<rww> bazhang: looks like. What should I be looking for in BT?
<bazhang> rww good question. I'll take a look at the similar IP addresses first
<rww> never mind
<bazhang> quelle surprise
<SatanHimself>  Hello, I would like to buy a fish license, please.
<Myrtti> SatanHimself: excuse me?
<SatanHimself> Myrtti: Good morning, sir. I was looking to come back to #ubuntu-ops
<SatanHimself> Err, #ubuntu-offtopic
<SatanHimself> We are having a great philosophical conversation.
<topyli> trolling is not philosophy. i can't support your re-entry into #ubuntu-offtopic. we don't handle fishing licenses here either
<SatanHimself> Okay. :<
<SatanHimself> Is Carl Jung philosophy topyli?
<topyli> that's offtopic. if there isn't anything else, please part this channel for now
<SatanHimself> topyli: Yes sir.
<SatanHimself> Satan has one last requrest.
 * SatanHimself wants to put an iPod in a blender, grind it up, and drink it.
<topyli> request granted
<Myrtti> mushroom season on northern hemisphere
<Myrtti> that could explain it
<Myrtti> cutest little Amanita was pushing out in early July at mums place
<bazhang> augh catfish
<IdleOne> keep an eye on <linux_flowerr> , posting dangerous commands.
<IdleOne> they quit.
<seeker> Howdy
<IdleOne> hello seeker
<seeker> Can someone change the topic of -meeting to inform that mootbot is currently screwed
<seeker> It stopped writing out log files on 30th June
 * jussi note the -t in there
<jussi> seeker: when do you expect it to be fixed?
 * seeker thought it would be best to make a request in here
<jussi> seeker: yeah, fair point, thanks
<seeker> jussi: As soon as possible. No idea when that will be at present
<seeker> Nalioth has been looking at it, and seems to be stumped ATM
<jussi> seeker: is it just the logs didnt get moved to the public dir?
<seeker> Not appearing at all on the filesystem apparently
<jussi> seeker: also, then please remove it from there, Ill ask alabell to put the uk version in so its useable (if that sounds good to you?)
<seeker> I don't have access to the machine so I can't check anything myself
<seeker> I'll see what I can do
<jussi> seeker: sounds good.
<seeker> Ffff, either i can't remember the command or it is ignoring me
<jussi> seeker: no probs, Ill ban it for the time being
<jussi> err mute
<jussi> or perhaps remove is better.
<seeker> Remove, or it'll keep messaging people
<jussi> yeah
<seeker> Thanks, I'll let you know if/when the situation changes
<jussi> seeker: thanks for your help
<jussi> bah
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (JakeR003 appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (SeeknDestroy appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (JakeR003 appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Kartagis appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<Tm_T> uh, #u two minutes ago
<IdleOne> looks like the split has the bot confused a little
<Tm_T> split that wasn't identified as a split
<IdleOne> correct
<Tm_T> looks like server(s) simply lost connection to clients, not to other server(s)
<IdleOne> !language > SeeknDestroy
<Myrtti> !ultimate > mwaijandeg
 * Pici grinds his teeth
<bazhang> Archlinuxman is 2% help, 98% nonsense chit chat
<jpds> bazhang: Have pacman go after him.
<bazhang> jpds, hehe
<bazhang> I expect a response the last time I !ot'd him: I was dragged into it!
<IdleOne> ^hater
<bazhang> :/
<IdleOne> oops I meant hatter
<IdleOne> you like wearing/making hats
<Pici> Who doesn't?
<IdleOne> iknowright
<Pici> ultimate :(
<bazhang> usr13, hi
<usr13> Hi
<usr13> How are you today?
<bazhang> usr13, you are here to resolve your ban in #ubuntu
<usr13> I suppose so.
<usr13> As far as I can tell, someone banned my whole ISP.
<usr13> I could show you in the logs where I was banned if you'd like to see.
<usr13> One of the ops missunderstood what I was saying.
<bazhang> usr13, just a moment please
<IdleOne> yeah nick change won't get you passed the ban
<usr13> IdleOne: SO it is policy to ban the whole ISP?
<IdleOne> usr13: no, and it wasn't the whole isp
<usr13> Just asking.... And I suppose that is the only way.  Right?
<usr13> what then?
<usr13> The IP?
<IdleOne> usr13: was your specific IP addy but give us a minute or two here to talk this out and we will be right back please
<usr13> Ok
<IdleOne> thank you.
<ikonia> usr13: one moment, I'll get to you
<ikonia> I tried to pm you for a big part of yesterday
<ikonia> I'll just be a few minutes
<usr13> (WISPS use a single IP)
<ikonia> usr13: I'll be with you ASAP
<ikonia> almost done
<usr13> or, at least, this one does.
<Pici> usr13: if you're looking for #ubuntu logs, /msg ubottu irclogs
<usr13> Yea, I had already found it, but not yesterday's log.
<usr13> It's there now... just came up
<usr13> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/08/09/%23ubuntu.txt
<bazhang> you're free to rejoin now usr13
<IdleOne> usr13: ban in #ubuntu has been lifted and I believe you can expect a PM from ikonia soon.
<bazhang> whoops
<bazhang> splz, hi
<splz> hi
<bazhang> splz, need some help?
<splz> noo
<splz> i'm new
<splz> on this network
<splz> sorry
<usr13> IdleOne: Ok, Thanks.    If anyone is interested, I can show the comment that I was baned for.  (I would like someone to look at it and see if they can tell what the missunderstanding was.)
<usr13> IdleOne: Can I PM you?
<bazhang> splz, you probably want #freenode then
<splz> yes
<splz> i left from this channel
<bazhang> splz, /join #freenode
<bazhang> ok
<IdleOne> usr13: it was a simple misunderstanding of intent, sometimes English doesn't translate well over IRC :)
<splz> bazhang, thanks :)
<usr13> Ok
<Pici> usr13: we've discussed it thoroughly elsewhere :)
<IdleOne> yeah that too
<usr13> Pici: Ok.  Fine.
<IdleOne> usr13: thanks for your patience and understanding. Have a good day.
<usr13> I assure you, I mean no malice.  The discussion was OT though and I admit to that.
<bazhang> yeap
<IdleOne> and that is what we decided also.
<IdleOne> you should be an op, seems you think like some of us hehe
<usr13> and I have said before that #ubuntu-offtopic is undersued and under-appreciated.
<bazhang> we plan to file suit asap
<ikonia> usr13: I was just dealing with someone else so apologies dind't meant to leave you handing
<ikonia> usr13: I wanted to apologise for the missunderstanding
<usr13> I wouldn't mind being an OP but only if you all think I should.
<ikonia> .....
<bazhang> <RA_drc> ActionParsnip: i don't have apt-get installed
<Pici> ra_drc has been troublesome in the past.
<bazhang> so no answer to the lsb_release -a question
<IdleOne> he isn't running ubuntu
<IdleOne> LFS maybe?
<bazhang> I;m shocked to find a non-ubuntu system in #ubuntu
<ikonia> I assure you it's not LFS
<IdleOne> ikonia: I have no idea that is why I asked. Whatever he is running if it didn't come with apt installed it isn't Ubuntu
<ikonia> nope
<bazhang>  "angstrom"
<ikonia> never heard of it
<bazhang> that derivatives factoid takes up a quarter of my screen
<ikonia> it's emedded linux
<ikonia> or point it at a wiki page explaining the issue
<jussi> Ångstöm is a pretty awesome embedded linux, but yes, its no ubuntu. It uses ipkg by default iirc
<ikonia> the doc suggest it's quite mature and has recently made a few big jumps
<jussi> Yeah, its what we have been working with as a base for a long time
<jrib> user yesterday didn't have cron an ubuntu install
<jrib> one of those vps vendors I know ikonia loves to support
<ikonia> I get excited by those vendors
<ikonia> nothing pleases me more than someone bastardising a free product trying to make money from it then expecting the community to support it so they don't have to
<ikonia> it makes my day
<Pici> o.O
<Pici> 5.5?
<h00k> hrm?
<Pici> Just thinking about mysql-server https://launchpad.net/mysql-server
<h00k> I think I'm proposing an #ubuntu-quiz channel. ikonia, it's your fault
<Pici> We do have #ubuntu-trivia, I believe  there is an Ubuntu question bank.
<h00k> oh. I knew that. I played there.
<h00k> Please delete that line in your logs
<genii-around> Are the questions asked in that channel all about Ubuntu?
<h00k> genii-around: they can be
<genii-around> Interesting
<h00k> the trivia bot just started /querying me
<h00k> oh, it's a list of topics, when I hit !choose
<genii-around> I ask because it occurs to me that could be a fun way to learn stuff relating to Ubuntu, make it a game etc
<h00k> Yep
<mneptok> Pici: why the raised eyebrow to MySQL5.5?
<Pici> mneptok: Because I didn't see it in Ubuntu or Debian.
<Pici> I also don't keep up with mysql released.
<Pici> *releases.
<mneptok> Pici: 5.5 was released this year, so it's new
<mneptok> (the past 12 months, not calendar)
<jpds> Pici: Don't people just use Postgres?
<oCean> why did the supy-bot just talk?
<oCean> <bot-nick> http://wiki.eclipse.org/IRC_FAQ
<oCean> I thought it was just a log bot
<jussi> oCean: what, where, how?
<oCean> in #u, only moments ago
<jussi> what is that bot-nick?
<oCean> bot-nick is a user in #u that apparently responed to a user posting:  Google = No help for good Java IRC channel,
<oCean> but we discussed "supybot" before, and figured it was just a log bot
<jussi> yeah, sorry, had to pull myself together, mind elsewhere.
<jussi> supybot is the same bot base as ubottu
<jussi> where did you discuss this?
<oCean> oh wait, right that's it
<oCean> there was/is another
<jussi> oCean: in anycase, to publically log the channel they need to ask permission from the ircc.
<jussi> see the bottom of: https://wiki.edubuntu.org/IRC/Bots
<jussi> anyweays, Im off
<tsimpson> and "talking" bots are a no-no
<oCean> It was this one: vumi.praekeltfoundation.org, a vumibot
<jussi> tsimpson: pm
<usr13> Does it mean something when someone just sends usr13++  ?
<usr13> I see that once in a while and not sure if it means something?
<usr13> or...."
<usr13> ?
<Pici> usr13: Some places have karma bots that keep track of 'score' for people, or they're just agreeing with you.
<usr13> so just means "ok"  or "I agree"  ?
<Pici> usr13: pretty much.
<usr13> Ok tnx
<oCean> oops
<oCean> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<oCean> usr13: is there anything else we can help you with?
<oCean> usr13: if there's nothing more you need, can you please leave this channel?
<Seveas> --> Kernel-Panic (~os@174-16-69-112.hlrn.qwest.net) has joined #ubuntu-offtopic
<Seveas> <-- Kernel-Panic has quit (Excess Flood)
<rww> yeah, I noticed. i'm giving them a couple more minutes.
<Seveas> can someone forward him to ##fix-your-connection? it's getting annoying
<h00k> thank you, rww
<h00k> any ops in #ubuntu+1 that can?
<rww> looks like getting them out of #ubuntu sorted it out
<Corey> Looks like he stabilized.
<rww> also, #ubuntu ops have op access in #ubuntu+1.
<Corey> He's in a lot of places that I can see, so if it continues we can probably call it a cross channel issue.
<rww> Corey: what's the usual cause of that? client /who'ing on join?
<Corey> rww: Couldn't tell you really.
<rww> (and #ubuntu being big?)
<Corey> rww: Could be a lot of factors really.
<rww> ah
<Corey> For all I know he has a "genius" script that does a whois on the entire channel at once.
<h00k> rww: I knew that ;)
#ubuntu-ops 2011-08-11
<h00k> can someone ##fix-your-connection on kernel-panic in #ubuntu-offtopic?
<h00k> I'm in my LoCo meeting
<rww> again? lawd.
<elky> thanks rww
<rww> I grabbed the channels I see them in except #kubuntu
<h00k> thanks
<elky> mrdeb is making his usual level of sense again I see.
<rww> perhaps he's in his cups
<bazhang> no way he is trolling
<Pici> <lacrymology> if I open synaptic package manager and search for "vi" (I'm looking for virtualbox) it crashes
<Pici> sounds like an emacs conspiracy.
 * jrib nods
<bazhang> yuvi is random
<bazhang> bot-nick is authorized? talking bot
<Pici> no?
<bazhang> kickban then?
<bazhang> heh that's a yes
<Pici> Yeah, I saw a kick by jussi in my log.
<bazhang> seems like alexdevilx likes to ask the x vs. z questions a lot
<Pici> It is rather annoying.
<bazhang> wants a complete list of default apps
<topyli> bazhang: he will then make us compare all of them to alternatives, one by one
<bazhang> topyli, hehe
<bazhang> the #xubuntu people have to be breathing a sigh of relief right about now
<bazhang> <AlexDevilLX> ubuntu or slackware   <--- #xubuntu
<charlie-tca> Yeah, that was a mistype. He hates ubuntu as expressed when he asked in #xfce
<bazhang> argh. sorry for pointing him in that direction
<genii-around> Darn, I wish I'd caught the beginning of this.
<bazhang> genii-around, like letsgo67 on speed : amd vs. intel? kfc vs. Mcdonald?
<genii-around> Hm
<charlie-tca> No problem. We can handle it
<bazhang> jaker003 is really pushing it
<bazhang> <vuPg4> I am an ambassador for world grape day
<Pici> /!\ No results found for "world grape day". :(
<bazhang> http://www.eslholidaylessons.com/  Nope
<Pici> o.O
<Pici> I'm not sure what happened there.
<Pici> tsimpson: I just noticed that, good catch.
<tsimpson> FB2 is lagging I think
<ubottu> In #xubuntu, Unit193 said: !daily-#xubuntu is <repl>y#xubuntu Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Xubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily-live/current/>
<charlie-tca> We would really like to tell our users of Xubuntu where the Xubuntu images are, please?
<Pici> !daily-#xubuntu is <reply> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Xubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily-live/current/
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Pici
<charlie-tca> Thank you
<Pici> np
<bazhang> * optimus_ is now known as m1h0
<bazhang> some people just do not understand the concept of "offtopic" I guess
<h00k> [THC]AcidRain is constantly skirting offtopic,
<h00k> he's been warned about language at least twice today,
<h00k> talking about 'pirating' for-purchase apps in the app store
<bazhang> more like a full kilt than a skirt at this point
<bazhang> <[THC]AcidRain> in the future when ubuntu cost 500$ for an install disk and serial keys, i want to be the one who knows how to crack it to allow everyone to use it for free once more
<h00k> That.
<h00k> just...silly.
<bazhang> I see no reason to let him continue, he's had plenty of warnings
<h00k> now that I have my box 'stable' right now
<h00k> I am able to watch now.
<bazhang> me too, for another half hour or so
<rww> fwiw, I've been expecting AcidRain to cross the line for a while now
<bazhang> rww, always is prescient
<bazhang> err is always
<funkyHat> "always is" was fine, the comma was what tripped you up.
 * funkyHat ducks
 * h00k gooses
<bazhang> blame tab complete, I do
 * tonyyarusso grey ducks
<h00k> all the ducks are swimming in thewater
#ubuntu-ops 2011-08-12
<ubottu> In ubottu, EgyParadox said: !vga is <alias> !ati
<elky> <FloodBot1> WARNING: PRIVMSG from KadirB - [CTCP]!@Wink[CTCP]
<elky>  o.O
<yagoo> strange..
<yagoo> I get insulted being called a bot last time I checked.. an rtfm was a simple gesture.. (last went in couple weeks ago)
<yagoo> lol
<yagoo> :)
<yagoo> I get redirected here..
<yagoo> interesting.. lol
<bazhang> <mwaijandeg>  thought he was running Ultimate Edition
<jpds> Cool.
<bazhang> trying to find a definitive list of supported and unsupported derivatives: Kubuntu Ubuntu Xubuntu Lubuntu (?) Edubuntu Ubuntustudio, Mythbuntu (?) for supported , UE, Super OS, MINT, Pinguy, Ylmfos, Crunchbang EEEbuntu, Backtrack unsupported (from what I can gather so far). any additional suggestions?
<Flannel> For the pedantic, Ubuntu Server
<bazhang> thanks Flannel , forgot that one
<bazhang> an Ubuntu member maintains UE? augh
<IdleOne> an Ubuntu members owns OMGUbuntu, what's your point?
<IdleOne> member*
<jussi> whats UE?
<bazhang> Ultimate
<jussi> oh
<bazhang> he has links to Ultimatix on his website, as well
<jussi> who is it?
<bazhang> stlsaint@ubuntu/member/stlsaint
<bazhang> whoops, jolicloud as well
<topyli> do we need to list all (or any of) the non-supported ones?
<bazhang> topyli, the thought was to say what we *do* support, then link to a wiki that which is not invented here
<bazhang> combine it with the !alis factoid as well was considered.
<bazhang> nearly all of the ones listed so far are here on freenode, apart from MINT
<topyli> alright. it's just that new ones will pop up from time to time
<topyli> not a big problem, we'll update as we hear about those
<bazhang> just that the current !derivatives factoid is HUGE, and lists only a small subset
<tsimpson> bazhang: http://www.ubuntu.com/project/derivatives <- the first list are the "officially" supported variants (and Ubuntu Server)
<tsimpson> the rest are "community supported"
<bazhang> tsimpson, thanks! I saw that link when looking for the derivatives (though many of the non-supported ones seem to have disappeared)
<tsimpson> that page is probably the closest thing to a definitive list we have, so it's what we use when we're unsure
<Tm_T> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DerivativeTeam/Derivatives
<Tm_T> that more likely?
<tsimpson> though lubuntu is probably going to be added to that list in the not too distant future
<tsimpson> Tm_T: it's the same list, except explicitly includes Desktop/Netbook/Server editions
<Tm_T> and more of those "known but not supported" being listed
<tsimpson> http://www.ubuntu.com/project/derivatives links to the wiki page anyway
<Tm_T> indeed it does, and as that's not wiki page, I prefer using it first and wiki page second
<Myrtti> lubuntu is not supported? or is a derivative? ohok.
<Myrtti> read over again
<Tm_T> is not supported derivative yet
<ubottu> theadmin called the ops in #ubuntu (tomi)
<bazhang> alexdevilx seems to be just saying random things in #ubuntu ; he had this trouble in #xubuntu yesterday
<ikonia> yes, I noted him too yesterday
<bazhang> not going to give the leeway I did in #xubuntu
<Pici> theadmin too
<bazhang> augh him again
<bazhang> just waiting for ArchLinuxMan to join
 * jrib wonders if ikonia is as confused as he is
<ikonia> lost
<Pici> as jrib is or as AlexDevilLX is?
<jrib> jrib
<jrib> although, good point Pici
<bazhang> <AlexDevilLX> My ISP is bad one
<bazhang> #ubuntu-ISP
<ikonia> ?
<bazhang> he is all over the map with what he wants to do
<IdleOne> he couldn't find the map with a GPS
<bazhang> hard to get a straight answer out of him
<bazhang> heh
<bazhang> * m1h0 (~yavor@78.128.23.17) has joined #ubuntu  <--- optimus
<ikonia> is he banned ?
<bazhang> he was an issue a few days ago, just a heads up
<Pici> AlexDevilLX was rather normal the other day when we were playing in #ubuntu-trivia
<ikonia> was that him
<ikonia> yes, he was normal
<ikonia> but he was random in #xubuntu
<ikonia> I didn't click it was the same guy
<bazhang> xbox supports ubuntu?
<IdleOne> if it does it isn't official
<ubottu> bazhang called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (penos)
<ikonia> over to you bazhang
<penos> hey i just answered some guys question and he then does !ops on me and i got kicked from #ubuntu-offtopic
<penos> i mean, i just answered his question truthfully
<ikonia> correct
<ikonia> look at the topic of your conversations
<penos> ok...
<ikonia> you're welcome to rejoin #ubuntu-offtopic if you can try to keep to sane topics
<penos> sure thanks
<ikonia> that includes, not posting random numbers, not discussing things such as penis sisze
<ikonia> size
<penos> ah ok
<ikonia> thank you
<penos> thank you too
<ikonia> you can now leave this channel
<bazhang> ah gunit
<bazhang> this is like dentistry
<elky> unit testing?
<bazhang> getting answers out of locodir-user
<elky> much alike.
<bazhang> hehe
<elky> both like dentistry.
<bazhang> chromium has what to do with chrome OS ?
<bazhang> ie netflix support
<IdleOne> nothing
<bazhang> aha
<IdleOne> one is a browser
<IdleOne> Pici: made it clear to him. ask google or netflix what they did to make it work.
<bazhang> okay trolling
<bazhang> even I can see that one
<bazhang> < jpds > troll detected
<bazhang> * [ArchLinuxman] (~chatzilla@den-69-171-160-238.evdo.leapwireless.net): New Now Know How
<bazhang> wonder if thats blackarchdog
<bazhang> * [BlackArchDog] (~chatzilla@den-69-171-160-57.evdo.leapwireless.net): New Now Know How
<bazhang> the same talk about "haters" as when I called archlinuxman for offtopicness
<bazhang> they've had more than enough warnings, imo
<bazhang> IdleOne, I removed him once
<bazhang> ie archblackdog archlinuxman et al
<IdleOne> second warning, maybe he will get it this time
<bazhang> agreed
<bazhang> he's already got a mark, so next time is ban
<bazhang> got [thc]acidrain in PM currently
<bazhang> well lets see if blackarchdog got it or not
<Flannel> bazhang: New Now Know How is the default realname for chatzilla too
<bazhang> Flannel, sure, but the IP range and the exact set of commentary suggest its a single individual
<bazhang> err + same
<Flannel> right
<bazhang> <BlackArchDog> me and [THC]AcidRaind started #cool_ubuntu were we dont boot you for change of topic come on over if you need real help...
<bazhang> wonder if that channel will get approved
<bazhang> perhaps since it uses the _ that it does not need it though
<jpds> What an imaginative name.
<Pici> Also, I fail to see how that is any different us asking people to join #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> #cool_ubuntu ?
<Pici> "Imagine a IRC chat line were you could tell jokes, have fun and be cool to talk"
<bazhang> I've got a couple of channels registered
<bazhang> okay I am totally confused now
 * charlie-tca welcomes bazhang to his world
<bazhang> charlie-tca, hehe
<bazhang> banforward? straight ban, or just ignore
<IdleOne> ignore for now but with a short leash
<IdleOne> imo
<bazhang> ok
<bazhang> perhaps everyone will migrate to the cool channel now
<IdleOne> We should apply for ops before the rush
<bazhang> or wait til they both quit
<bazhang> whoops too late
<bazhang> world grape day
<bazhang> mobius420, hi
<mobius420> greetings ;]
<bazhang> mobius420, how can we help you today
<mobius420> this is not a ubuntu support channel is it :p
<bazhang> not that kind mobius420
<mobius420> dint think so
<bazhang> #ubuntu is though, more likely
<Pici> There is a forward to this channel currently.
<mobius420> weird...this is where it takes me when I join #ubuntu
<bazhang> aha
<Pici> bazhang: are you looking at it, or shall I fire up the old BT here?
<bazhang> Pici, just checked via at banlog
<bazhang> augh
<bazhang> seemed innocuous
<Pici> I asked him to rejoin. no response.
<bazhang> * [Guest69916] (~mobius@c-24-9-117-102.hsd1.co.comcast.net): Mobius ??
<bazhang> just joined #ubuntu
<Pici> ...
<jrib> why do people insist on showing images for text...
<Pici> The same reason why people send me word documents with a single screenshot pasted inside.
<bazhang> heh
<bazhang> time to !unforget the mc44 factoid
<Jordan_U> Pici: A co-worker did that to post a screenshot for tech support. I was surprised she would do something like that, then I found that their tech support page officially gives "paste the screenshot into Word and send the .doc" as instructions for sending screenshots.
<Pici> Jordan_U: That makes me sad.
<jrib> I've received word documents with plain text in them and an e-mail message asking to view the attachment; not sure which annoys me more yet
<Pici> Also people here tend to send 1 slide powerpoints for announcements of stuff.
<jrib> yes that sort of thing in the word document
<oCean> ramses has been offtopic a lot lately
<ikonia> oCean: he's had numerous warnings and I kicked him yesterday as a greater warning
<MrNthDegree> Pici, i'm stable now.  Didn't realise restarting iptables would drop all my connections... was busy in terminal so didn't notice :$
<Pici> MrNthDegree: sure, just a moment.
<Pici> MrNthDegree: You're all set.
<MrNthDegree> thanks :)
<Pici> Heads up that enjoycrf was being rather annoying/trollish in #freenode earlier.
<genii-around> Thanks Pici
<Jordan_U> oCean: I think lauratika is basically asking how to disable compiz, which if they're using Ubuntu is fine for #ubuntu.
<oCean> is it possible to change the BIOS of my motherboard
<oCean> ^this?
<Jordan_U> oCean: Sorry, I simply misread the nick somehow.
<oCean> hehe, I tought I misread something :)
#ubuntu-ops 2011-08-13
<bazhang> augh
<bazhang> what's the average time before crossposting commences? seems about 5 seconds of late
<Flannel> onjoin { if(!isanswered(question)) { crosspost(question); } }
<Jordan_U> You're acting as if they ever intended to only post in one channel.
<Flannel> Jordan_U: well, there's very little posibility that the question is answered before they even ask it!
<Jordan_U> Flannel: I meant more that they probably start out by deciding that they'll ask the same question in #x, #y, and #z will simply pay attention to which ever channel answers first. Most people can't manage simultaneous posts to multiple channels so there is some lag between them.
<bazhang> heh
<elky> something smells,
<bazhang> jaker003 has been an issue past couple of days
<Corey> Ugh.
<Corey> What a week it's been.
<Pici> Corey: on or off irc?
<Corey> Pici: Off.
<ubottu> theadmin called the ops in #ubuntu (chewyboy000 is flooding the heck out of this channel)
<rww> dealing with it ^
<rww> !repeat > hood
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (buhman appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<Myrtti> fail
<Myrtti> my connectbot lags
<IdleOne> BlackArchDog is back in #u, keep an eye open he has his bad attitude hat on this morning.
<bazhang> <BlackArchDog> theadmin: either way doing a compiled opera or getting a .deb package works
<bazhang> wat
<bazhang> <AMD> can i use NetworkManager Applet on windows?
<oCean> oh-oh.. full moon!
<elky> i can kinda see why he may want to...
<elky> especially if he's talking winxp
<oCean> fowl's quitmsg: "all of you are useless."
<IdleOne> he isn't completely wrong
<IdleOne> it isn't vulgar and there was no harm done imo. could be a default message.
<IdleOne> His rejoining to complain though...
<IdleOne> that makes his quit message inappropriate
<oCean> theadmin> o_o... Factoids can contain... spaces? Well this is new to me xD
<oCean> ^ only 2 minutes after the 'sorry'
<IdleOne> my kids do that to me also
<IdleOne> Me: Don't touch that. 2 mins later, Kids: break the thing they were not supposed to touch.
<oCean> time for a time-out, I'd say
<IdleOne> us or them?
<IdleOne> hah
<oCean> we'll see about that
<oCean> BluesKaj> seems the OT cops are really trolling toda
<oCean> another fan
<oCean> hi there
<oCean> what's the issue?
<Herakles> I got banned in a Channel #Ubuntu-de and #ubuntu-de-offtopic....
<Herakles> and i cant resolve my problem in english
<oCean> Herakles: oh, we don't handle the loco bans, I *think* that is in #ubuntu-de-ops channel, but I'm not sure
<Herakles> k, thanks so far..
<oCean> Herakles: I think they can help you
<rww> mendred says they've turned off their away messages, btw.
 * rww ponders why mquin doesn't have +v
<oCean> oh, ok
<mquin> rww: super cow powers
<rww> oh, "noop
<rww> "?
 * rww forgets whether that does +V oo
 * rww officially hates this keyboard
<mquin> aye
<oCean> sigh, a discussion about rm
<galamar1> awe did I hurt your feelings ikonia? I wasn't trying to do that I am just trying to get help in the very confusing irc world of rules do this don't do that or we will ban you just because we can and we know more than you.
<ikonia> galamar1: hi
<ikonia> galamar1: I clearled asked you not to ask for backtrack support in the channel, when you have been and continued to do so
<ikonia> you just had to say "sure, no problem"
<ikonia> you chose to give a smart response, so I removed you.
<ikonia> I'm sorry if that seems tough, but #ubuntu is not there to pickup #backtrack-linux's slow responses
<galamar1> no you kicked me because I told you I didn't ask for help directly.... all I said was #backtrack wasn't helping and asked any other user would like to help "in a private message so I don't flood the channel with off-topic stuff"
<ikonia> galamar1: yes, and I've asked you not to ask for backtrack help of people in #ubuntu
<rww> This world is not very hard. We have rules. The rules are pretty simple. You follow the rules. You don't get actioned.
<ikonia> galamar1: you where asking for backtrack help - it doesn't matter that you didn't put the word "backtrack" in your actual statement
<ikonia> hence the "smart" answer
<ikonia> all you had to say was "sure, no problem" and it would have gone away
<ikonia> galamar1: do you need anything else from the operators in this channel ?
<galamar1> and that was the first time I have never been told about off-topic before because I know the rules; however, I still need help. and I see what you did as a direct abuse of what little power you have in the #ubuntu world simply because you can and are having a bad day maybe? idk.
<ikonia> galamar1: how hard is this to grasp
<ikonia> galamar1: I asked you not to ask for backtrack-help - thus making you aware "not to ask"
<ikonia> galamar1: you chose to respond with a smart comment about the question not actually containing the word backtrack - I removed you.
<galamar1> and I didnt ask after that
<ikonia> because you where removed
<galamar1> just simply explained that I didnt ask for help directly
<ikonia> all you had to do was say "sure"
<ikonia> galamar1: you did
<ikonia> galamar1: you asked for backtrack help, just because it didn't contain the word backtrack linux in the actual question does not mean it was not direct
<galamar1> i put the original question out there.... you said dont...... I explained..... you banned me....... that was the order of events.... however I only ever asked one time for help.
<ikonia> galamar1: you'd been talking about backtrack help for a while,
<ikonia> galamar1: tell you waht
<ikonia> "I'm going to ban anyone from the channel not asking about ubuntu help directly"
<ikonia> does that suggest I may ban you ?
<ikonia> do you see what I'm saying ?
<ikonia> just because I'm not saying you as an individual, it's obvious that I'm going to ban you
<galamar1> not true the help I was asking earlier was only to help me be able to talk to the backtrack channel...... the whole copy and paste convos that took place were not backtrack related just software and general pre-X advice.
<ikonia> (I'm not)
<ikonia> I give in
<ikonia> I am going to ban you from the channel now while you read up on the rules
<ikonia> I'm stating things clearly for you and you're trying to justify it
<galamar1> ok
<galamar1> I am not trying to be difficult.
<ikonia> ok - then someone else can deal with you at a later time.
<galamar1> just stating the way I feel about things. the ops in #ubuntu are the most picky and power abusive of any in the irc world.
<galamar1> wait. hold on.
<galamar1> I would just like to say that linux is very confusing to learn and there are people out there who need help and I just don't understand why there has to be such strict rules that we have to ban people and such just cause they aer trying to learn. I have always had questions that I need help with and ubuntu is one of the mainstream installation that help people across the whole linux board not just ubuntu.
<rww> #ubuntu is the largest channel on freenode. THe rules we have in place are designed to minismise non-Ubuntu support discussion because we have trouble just dealing with the Ubuntu support. If enforcing those rules makes us 'picky', then I am happy to be picky about ensuring we get as much Ubuntu support done as possible.
<rww> Asking for help with Backtrack or its channel is not Ubuntu support. If you choose to use a derivative, you get the problems that come with that. Please don't offload them onto us, as we're busy with the users we have without taking on other distros' users.
<rww> s/derivative/unofficial derivative/, to be precise
<galamar1> OK I can agree with that; however, the problem I am having is the same problem I am had when I first installed ubuntu I got help from #ubuntu to solve it. So thereby this could very easily be view in the proper category. I just can't remember the solution. I know it has something to do with the Nvidia graphics card. It is only because backtrack is a ubuntu child that I have this problem as I can boot livecds based on fedora just fine.
<galamar1> it is something about ubuntu and nvidia not getting along.
<rww> Again, you're not using Ubuntu or an official derivative, so your technical support questions about your unofficial derivative do not belong in #ubuntu. If you don't like this, then use Ubuntu instead.
<galamar1> I do use ubuntu that is my main OS
<galamar1> But I had this "exact same" problem when I first installed Ubuntu. exact same so that means it is part of the ubuntu code that causes this.
<rww> Had you asked for help at that point, it would have been on-topic for #ubuntu. You are currently using Backtrack, so it is not.
<galamar1> but in theory lets say I put my ubuntu 11.04 livecd in and with the same problem came back here just because its now offically ubuntu. come on!! The ops dont have to be so critical abouty this.
<galamar1> I did get help back then from #ubuntu. same problem. same solution should be able to be provided.
<galamar1> The question I ask will help all users who wish to use ubuntu and a nvidia card. The problem at its core is a ubuntu problem not specifically related to backtrack.
<rww> We have to draw a line somewhere. We chose to draw it at the (imho sane) point of "If you are not using Ubuntu or an official derivative, you do not get support in #ubuntu."
<rww> I am not a good Bash shell script user. If I put an 11.04 livecd in my computer, I will still have bash problems. This does not mean that I get to ask my bash questions in #ubuntu instead of my distribution's IRC channel.
<rww> Ubuntu is based on Debian. This does not mean that I get to ask Ubuntu support questions in #debian. #debian gets annoyed about people asking Ubuntu support questions in it just as we get annoyed about people asking Backtrack support questions in #ubuntu.
<galamar1> I understand that but what I am saying is I will have the same issue even with a official ubuntu distro. so okay now the disk in my drive is ubuntu 11.04 natty. I have the same problem as before. when I type startx I get an error I have posted my logfile at paste.ubuntu.com/665151 help me..... does that really make sense for me to have to do that???
<Corey> galamar1: Yes.
<galamar1> and because now at this point even if I did that ikonia would still get pissed and assume I am just lieing to get support and kick me. even tho I really would have natty in all the errors would be the same.\
<Corey> galamar1: "Okay, grab $package from $repo."  "This is Backtrack, I'm not using that repo."
<rww> It makes sense for you to consider available support offerings when choosing a distribution and not be so rude as to completely ignore the rules of a different distribution's IRC channel and repeatedly bicker against rules that have been explained to you.
<rww> Anyways, it looks like ikonia got bored of going through this repeatedly, and I am too, so I'll leave it to Corey :P
<galamar1> okay so tell me how to get this dam galamar!~root@ipxx-xxx-xxx-xxx off my "root" off my name so I can join the proper channel and I will leave you alone.
<rww> No.
<galamar1> why?
<Corey> galamar1: "Don't IRC as root" is the simple answer.
<galamar1> it is the default of this livecd
<galamar1> I am trying to change it.
<galamar1> but don't know how
<ikonia> galamar1: this isn't a support channel - you've ended up banned from #ubuntu, you can use #backtrack-linux as I could see you in there, so stop asking us for support and use #backtrack-linux
<ikonia> galamar1: this conversation is over, you are wasting peoples time
<galamar1> ikonia and +rww I would like to invite you to my house in tulsa oklahoma where we could settle this in a gentlemen's manner. I will give you my direct address. Will you come see me? NO! why because in the real world you have no power. On here is the only place you feel important or needed so this is where you will stay. In this place that makes you happy cause they give you a little control over what happes.>>>>>>>>>> And I can only join #
<Corey> galamar1: Enough.
<ikonia> galamar1: grow up
<galamar1> come see me!!!!
<ikonia> invite you to my house.....please.
<ikonia> what a joke
<mrmist> What an odd thing to say
<ikonia> galamar1: I suggest you leave this channel now
<galamar1> ikonia you win I will leave but only because in this place I have no power. nut like I said in the real world things would be very different.
<Corey> We should totally support him because... in the real world he'd be able to beat us up?
<mrmist> He wouldn't. I'm a ninja.
<Corey> mrmist: Well my dad can TOTALLY beat up your dad.
<Jordan_U> mrmist: I thought that was you I didn't see yesterday.
<mrmist> NO WAY
<rww> aww, I wanted their address :(
<rww> I am considering making a wordpress installation entitled "HOw to not fail at Ubuntu" with articles about why we say not to do things like running as root, installing from source, mixing repositories,...
<tonyyarusso> ha, I'd link to that
<rww> or perhaps a more general "Why #ubuntu ops are picky: things we'd put in factoids if they could hold essay-length content"
<rww> because I'm also getting bored of re-explaining the no cussing rule over and over :P
<rww> hi galamar, how can we help you?
<galamar> just watching.
<topyli> galamar: this is a channel for resolving problems in the ubuntu channels. you can't idle here for fun
<rww> galamar: Please use irclogs.ubuntu.com for that. We don't allow idlers in here, as we want to keep the channel clear for people to resolve issues.
<rww> !search idle
<ubottu> Found: bg, ops, nickfork-#ubuntu-offtopic, ops-#ubuntu-women, lynch idleone, ops-#ubuntu-women-project, idleone*, idle-#ubuntu-ops
<galamar> More rules huh? Ok farewell.
<rww> oh, lol.
<rww> galamar: yeah, it is in the /topic though :)
<marienz> "lynch idleone"?
<rww> !lynch idleone
<ubottu> Resigned to their fate, IdleOne is led to the gallows. After death, it is discovered they were a wolf.
 * Flannel boggles.
<rww> #wolfgame <3
<Flannel> !-lynch idleone
<ubottu> lynch idleone has no aliases - added by rww on 2011-04-26 23:28:24
<marienz> how'd that get in there
 * rww hums
<topyli> @forget lynch idleone
<rww> !forget lynch idleone
<ubottu> I'll forget that, rww
<galamar> Where did ikonia go? I tried to msg him but he didn't reply
<topyli> topylifail
<rww> some guy's house, I think.
<topyli> rww: related to the endless explanations of theh language rules, i've been formulating a blog post on 'freedom of speech' and 'rights' that some people think they have on irc
<rww> didn't someone already do that?
<rww> !freespeech
<ubottu> Please don't pepper the channel with cries of buzzwords like "free speech!", especially when you don't know what they mean nor are they applicable to the current situation. See http://tonyyarusso.com/politics/what-free-speech-isnt for more information.
<rww> ah yes, the tonyyarusso
<topyli> ah, maybe i don't need to after all
<mrmist> there's also a freenode staff blog entry on that subject
<mrmist> http://blog.freenode.net/2009/09/free-as-in-freenode/
<rww> !freespeech =~ s/nor are they/or if they're/
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
 * tonyyarusso really needs to fix that post to include the last third again that got cut off
<topyli> tonyyarusso's post pretty much covers what i'd say, but perhaps more verbosely .)
<topyli> i was just going to say something like 'there is no freedom of speech on the internet. your freedom is contingent on whatever your service provider allows.'
<tonyyarusso> Me?  Verbose?  Never!
<topyli> :)
<ikonia> 22:01 -!- iwasbanned [~GALAMAR@108.104.69.190] has joined #ubuntu
<ikonia> ban evading
<ikonia> staff ^^
<ikonia> he really likes to break rules
<Flannel> ikonia: Was he actually banned?
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> (sorry, had to check)
<ikonia> yes, his 2 ip addresses where banned
<Flannel> Ah, there we go.
<Flannel> ok.ok.cox.net
<ikonia> that was one
<ikonia> and I did the other
<ikonia> I'm not getting threats in pm
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<ikonia> hello wayne7
<wayne7> Hi, I'm just gathering info on ubuntu chats. Just passing by, No problem,
<ikonia> ok
<ikonia> bye
<rww> "gathering info"?
<ikonia> hello luigi
<luigi> ikonia: Hello. I don't think I know you.
<Corey> luigi: May we help you with something? :-)
<luigi> No, I'm perfectly alright lurking, thank you. :)
<luigi> Oh
<luigi> I'm in the wrong channel, I'm sorry.
<Corey> luigi: Yeah, we have a "no idling" poliy here.
<Corey> No worries!
<ikonia> luigi: you've been forwarded to this channel because of a user on your host
<Corey> policy, even.
<Corey> Hmm, where's the banforward set?  I don't see it in #ubuntu.
<luigi> I thought this was a moderated discussion channel, actually. I didn't read the topic.
<luigi> But thanks for the help!
<ikonia> Corey: BT is being slow
<Corey> ikonia: Yeah, it's not #ubuntu, -ot, or #kubuntu
<ikonia> how odd, I only see it on -women
<Corey> Got nicks: isaac_a, luigi, zendeavor, taylanub, luigi_panache, luigi[zZz], ARM, Guest25398, gay_luigi, {luigi},  {[luigi]}, {[|luigi|]}, {[|-luigi-|]}, {[|-0luigi0-|]}, {[|-0_luigi_0-|], {[|-0___luigi___, l, panache, l\, \l, \\\\\\\\\\\\\\\,  \\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\, \l\, LRN2AWAY, ATTENTIONWHORE, Guest61100, channel, lup, xxX{[luigi[{xxX from host pingas.org
<Corey> 16:23:12 -!- Irssi: stalker Verbose: Got nicks: luigi_panache, isaac__, isaac_a, luigi, taylanuc from host netbook.pingas.org
<Corey> Ah, there we go.
<ikonia> I thought delt with that host earlier
<Corey> Looks like it was luigi being booted from -women, though I confess my lastlog makes that a non-obvious reason.
#ubuntu-ops 2011-08-14
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, anth0ny said: ubottu, this is good to know...
<rww> LjL: I lied, looks like there is still a Ginbuntu ban in ot. 39294
<PerfieM> I didn't even saying!
<rww> PerfieM: You're banned from #ubuntu. Please do not attempt to join it.
<PerfieM> rww: not cool, not at all!
<PerfieM> rww: since when?
<rww> PerfieM: April
<PerfieM> LOLOL
<PerfieM> I was hoping we could but that behind us
<PerfieM> You know, like MATURE people
<bazhang> ?
<rww> If you acted like "mature people", you wouldn't be banned from #ubuntu :)
<bazhang> that would require both parties to be mature PerfieM
<PerfieM> bazhang: What makes me think I havent?
<bazhang> PerfieM, thats neither here nor there, your ban evasion is not a good idea, and against freenode policy
<PerfieM> I forgot I was banned!
<bazhang> PerfieM, now you know.
<PerfieM> rww, bazhang, I'll be seeing you both in hell
<bazhang> mature
<PerfieM> Does this channel consist of the ops from #ubuntu-women too?
<rww> PerfieM: why?
<PerfieM> rww: Why nor?
<PerfieM> not...
<PerfieM> rww: is that a yes?
<rww> PerfieM: I'm waiting for an answer to my question.
<PerfieM> rww: Same here
<CarlFK> PerfieM: "This channel is for operator/abuse questions"
<PerfieM> rww: I got banned and I'm wondering why
<PerfieM> CarlFK: because of that, you dont get cookies
<rww> PerfieM: one second
<rww> PerfieM: Your most recent ban in #ubuntu-women was for ban evasion and acting out your usual role as a complete and utter waste of linefeeds.
<PerfieM> ban evasion?!
<PerfieM> I've never been in that channel b4
<PerfieM> waste of linefeeds?
<rww> PerfieM: Ah, correct. I got it mixed up with the -offtopic output. Just the second part, then.
<PerfieM> rww: name calling is offtopic on freenode, champ
<rww> !appeals
<ubottu> If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<rww> anyways, #ubuntu-women isn't part of the Ubuntu core channels, so that doesn't even really apply :)
 * rww gets the impression he's contradicting himself a lot here, should probably get off IRC in his condition
<PerfieM> I'm going to become on #ubuntu-op
<PerfieM> minus the #
<rww> I find this doubtful.
<PerfieM> A kid can have nightmares, right?
<rww> hehe
<PerfieM> but in all seriousness what is ubuntu-women?
<rww> http://ubuntu-women.org/
 * PerfieM sighs
<PerfieM> not as cool as I thought
<rww> PerfieM: Is there anything else we can help you with today?
<PerfieM> Oh, is idling not allowed?
<rww> PerfieM: no, it isn't
<PerfieM> lol sorry
<PerfieM> peace
<tonyyarusso> Happy birthday Myrtti
<bazhang> blackarchdog seems to be only offtopic
<bazhang> he's been asked many many times to curtail it.
<Myrtti> tonyyarusso: thanks
<rww> bazhang: he's about to meet the blunt end of a banhammer
<rww> bazhang: and there we go.
<bazhang> rww, nice
<Sp4rKy> hi
<Sp4rKy> just fyi, GoodAd is still the same guy from belgium who is moving from one chan to another insulting people and so on, since a few ... years now.
<bazhang> thanks Sp4rKy
<Sp4rKy> yw
<Sp4rKy> bye
<bazhang> <AMD> can i download safari web broser for ubuntu 10.10?
<bazhang> also wanting imovie for linux
<jrib> probably a troll
<bazhang> he was asking for home delivery of OS disks yesterday as well
<bazhang> hitme seems to be trolling +1 as well
<ikonia> watching
<oCean> oh, g0t is in #u again? I removed ban yesterday. Let's see if he still has his script enabled
<oCean> oh wait, he isn't..
<oCean> he's in #freenode actually
<bazhang> nope
<bazhang> not disabled
<oCean> oh
<gry> g0t bot at #ubuntu
<oCean> in #u too?
<oCean> yeah hang on
<ikonia> ahhh he's in here
<bazhang> yep
<oCean> maybe I should stop removing bans?
<bazhang> rww would throw a fit
<bazhang> so DO IT
<IdleOne> haha
<oCean> :)
<jussi> oCean: nah, it happens, romving bans is a good thing, especially if you are watching for behaviour when/if they come back
<oCean> jussi: of course, I understand. Still, for those users it's just silly, since they absolutely have no intention to use the channel for support
<jussi> oCean: still, often users once banned for a few days wont bother coming back
<oCean> I heard that theory before
<bazhang> sounds scientific
<IdleOne> should move this to -ot
<bazhang> os2mac, hi
<bazhang> os2mac, something you needed help with?
<oCean> DERBIER> in #u, could be Lars T
<oCean> what's his status. I see (recently) removed bans?
<oCean> and he's back being the old lars.
<oCean> vvcv is now known as _WKLEOMRPORORMMO, also Lars
<knome> wonderful
#ubuntu-ops 2012-08-06
<h00k> sure changes my mind about the project
<h00k> such insight
<IdleOne> I'm thinking of getting my tattoo removed
<elky> hah
<IdleOne> !-cloning
<ubottu> cloning is <alias> clone - added by LjL on 2006-11-22 23:45:30 - last edited by LjL on 2008-11-23 17:58:16
<IdleOne> !-clone
<ubottu> clone aliases: cloning - added by LjL on 2007-01-22 21:25:00 - last edited by Flannel on 2012-05-11 20:10:48
<IdleOne> that needs to be shortened/ fixed
<IdleOne> hmm, unless it got cut off because of your message
<IdleOne> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this currently may cause problems with multiarch) - See also !automate
<IdleOne> ahh, yeah.
<Flannel> It still needs to be shortened and fixed.
<IdleOne> well, yeah to use apt-get instead of aptitude
<Flannel> I think last time we determined that it should probably (due to the various combination of non-ideal solutions) be a wiki page, so people can select the least painful method.
<Flannel> IdleOne: well, apt-get won't do it correctly, which is why it was moved from --get-selections and --set-selections to aptitude
<DJones> Somebody a couple of days back was saying that the factoid was out of date and needed updating
<IdleOne> but aptitude is broken with multiarch
<DJones> But they didn't suggest a better one
<Flannel> IdleOne: See: non-ideal solutions and least painful comment.
<IdleOne> We could just recommend the gui way
<IdleOne> Software Center and Synaptic both have the feature
<DJones> What if they're asking for a server install?
<Flannel> Or Kubuntu?
<IdleOne> right...
<Flannel> Case in point: wiki page with more verbosity than a factoid will allow.
<IdleOne> lol, I just tried to open Muon package manager. I`m on Windows
<MrChrisDruif> =)
<ubottu> yaffs called the ops in #ubuntu-devel ()
<ubottu> yaffs called the ops in #ubuntu-motu ()
<Pici> dunno what that was about, but I don't like it.
<ubottu> yaffs called the ops in #ubuntu-irc ()
<bazhang> <kristenbb> How can I redirect the sound to a new display ?
<bazhang> sounds Zen
<Pici> heh
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from Paola)
<ubottu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<ubottu> In ubottu, Aaton_off said: Aaton_off is currently away, try again later
<ubottu> GreenGoblin called the ops in #ubuntu-server ()
<HPHeads> hello
<ubottu> HPHeads called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<HPHeads> i am ban proof!
<Myrtti> please get a better hobby
<HPHeads> i am ban proof though!
<Myrtti> how about crochet?
<Myrtti> yes yes, but please get a better hobby.
<HPHeads> like what?
<HPHeads> all i have to do is manipulate xchats config file to work around the ban HAHAHAHAHA
<Myrtti> how about computer games? I've spent two weeks playing Assassin's Creed 2
<HPHeads> hmmm YAWN
<HPHeads> ps3 is better
<HPHeads> peace!
<HPHeads> your right i do need a better hobby
<Myrtti> well I didn't play it on a computer
<HPHeads> on what?
<Myrtti> a console.
<HPHeads> is that an rpg?
<HPHeads> well yeah im going to own noobs in mw3
<HPHeads> peace!
<HPHeads> i am ban proof
<HPHeads> and kline proof
<HPHeads> hahahahaha now what?
#ubuntu-ops 2012-08-07
<gnomefreak> any reason i can not op myself in channels?
<gnomefreak> ok here i can
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: if the channel is "out of sync"
<gnomefreak> Tm_T: i think it is saying oin not an op in the chanels
<Tm_T> ah
<gnomefreak> any chance you have a way of checking on why i am no longer an op in challes excpt here
<gnomefreak> channles   except
<gnomefreak> Tm_T: .:02:05:39:. ==> #ubuntu You're not a channel operator
<gnomefreak> .:02:05:39:. ==> #ubuntu You're not a channel operator
<Tm_T> hmm
<gnomefreak> ill see if i can reproduce it. that is the only channle that gave that output none of the others dont comment
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: you are not in access list on #u (:
<gnomefreak> why not?
<Tm_T> good question
<Tm_T> "Expired on 2011-03-03"
<gnomefreak> looks like this is the only channel im an op in
<gnomefreak> why
<Tm_T> don't know, you didn't renew your membership in ops team on launchpad?
 * gnomefreak didnt know there was a expiratiojn date on ops, how do i re apply
<gnomefreak> Tm_T: i never got an email
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: click join here https://launchpad.net/~irc-ubuntu-ops
<Tm_T> cannot comment on the email, it's well over a year ago /:
<gnomefreak> thanks
<gnomefreak> Tm_T: do i need to re-apply for any other channles
<Tm_T> yes, for every channel you're interested in to join the ops team
<Tm_T> also good to see you active (:
<gnomefreak> sad part is i cant find any of them and cant recall half of theme
<gnomefreak> well looking at the memberships on my lp page doesnt show each channle  it only shows irc team and irc meneber
<gnomefreak> brb smoke. this is starting to get to me
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: relax, have fun and it'll sort out eventually (:
<AlanBell> hi gnomefreak, I will check back, I sent some mails to the list about the access list changes, we are brining the channel access lists into line with the launchpad groups
<gnomefreak> AlanBell: thanks
<AlanBell> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-irc/2012-June/001547.html there is the background email
<gnomefreak> thanks ill look at it in a few
<AlanBell> gnomefreak: looks like I removed you from #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic
<AlanBell> gnomefreak: all sorted, and I won't remove you from other access lists
<AlanBell> welcome back ;)
<gnomefreak> thanks for fixing it
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (ImStanding appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (ImStanding appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (ImStanding appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1514 users, 1 overflows, 1515 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1511 users, 1 overflows, 1512 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1511 users, 1 overflows, 1512 limit))
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Grammasta said: ubottu: ok, so is there another option ?
<bazhang> <Paolas> and I am deaf really
<bazhang> why he cannot read java links
<jpds> bazhang: He's from .ro; so probably a language vocab issue.
<bazhang> jpds, his english seems fine when he needs it to be
<jpds> < ~prakash> jpds: yes, I am software developer
<jpds> Yet a little pop-up box is putting you off?
<bazhang> someone needs to paste the entire sequence of how to install JAVA for paolos as he refuses to read any and all links. he's gotten the !java link half a dozen times at least
<jpds> bazhang: Well, he's gone after talking gibberish.
<Myrtti> java is a bit more difficult to install nowadays than it was for a long time
<Myrtti> it took me three days to install it on 12.04
<Myrtti> and eventually I installed a version I had packaged myself for 11.10
<jpds> ./jre-$VERSION-linux-x64.bin
<jpds> % sudo update-alternatives --install "/usr/bin/java" "java" /opt/jre$VERSION/bin/java 1
<jpds> $ sudo update-alternatives --set java /opt/jre$VERSION/bin/java
<jpds> $ ln -s /opt/jre$VERSION/lib/amd64/libnpjp2.so ~/.mozilla/plugins
<jpds> Myrtti: That's it.
<bioterror> I do it this way: packer -S jre
<bioterror> hoho
<Myrtti> hoho
<bioterror> I'm a sucker, I know. but I have a bank account that needs java and I want it to be handled by a package management or something equal to it
<Paddy_NI> Hello could anyone tell me why I am banned again from ubuntu-offtopic?
<Paddy_NI> I thought we had resolved this about a month or so ago...
<Pici> Paddy_NI: I don't see anything preventing you from joining.
<Paddy_NI> hmm.. okay I'll try again :-)
<Paddy_NI> Cannot join #ubuntu-offtopic (You are banned).
<Paddy_NI> I guess I could try later :-)
<Pici> just a moment...
<Pici> weird...
<Paddy_NI> hehe.. it's okay for now as I have to sort out the daughter :-)
<Paddy_NI> chat later
<Pici> okay, I'll keep looking
<ubottu> In ubottu, MonkeyDust said: !dust is a monkey
<ubottu> In ubottu, MonkeyDust said: !3264 is Ubuntu 32-bit runs on both 32 and 64-bit hardware. Ubuntu 64-bit runs on 64-bit hardware, only. Nowadays, most PC's are equiped with 64bit hardware. To use 32-bit software on a 64-bit system, you (may) need to install the multiarch package ia32-libs. http://askubuntu.com/questions/7034/
<ubottu> In ubottu, MonkeyDust said: !arch is Ubuntu 32-bit runs on both 32 and 64-bit hardware. Ubuntu 64-bit runs on 64-bit hardware, only. Nowadays, most PC's are equiped with 64bit hardware. To use 32-bit software on a 64-bit system, you (may) need to install the multiarch package ia32-libs. http://askubuntu.com/questions/7034/
<bazhang> is that even right?
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, smartboyhw said: ubottu's PM is no use.
<GTRsdk> Could someone unban me in #ubuntu-offtopic? I was told I was ban evading, and I don't want to do that, so... could I get unbanned?
<ikonia> GTRsdk: bottom line - the channel is better off without your input
<ikonia> you've abused it too many times, and it's one less problem to deal with without you in it
<ikonia> I'd look at other offtopic channels to spout nonsense, try to trick people into clicking spam links and all the other things you enjoy doing.
<GTRsdk> ikonia: I don't have people click spam links, and last I checked... I don't spout nonsense
<ikonia> so you where not banned for asking people to click spam links to help you get bitcoins ?
<ikonia> then lied about it
<ikonia> then admitted the truth
<ikonia> that didn't happen ?
<GTRsdk> I never posted a link for bitcoins, but that isn't the point... I posted a bad link, only once (back at like the beginning of the year). I do not recall lying about it.
<ikonia> so you posted a link with no context straight after joining the channel
<ikonia> you told me you didn't know about the advertising/spam/virtualmoney/bitcoin type invovlement
<ikonia> then you admitted you knew where you where doing and it was a mistake
<ikonia> and yes, you did only do it the once as you've remained banned since that day, and one of the main reasons was you lied about it
<ikonia> but previous to that you kept popping up causing minor issues a lot, it's got tedious
<ikonia> after you did the dirty trick with the spam links, I saw no reason to support you joining the channel again, after you lied about it and then admitted it after hole appeared in your story, I have a real issue with you being in the channel
<ikonia> hence my comments, the channel is better of without you
<ikonia> it's supposed to be a community channel, not a channel you try to exploit for your own financial gain, nor is it a baby sitting club
<ikonia> so from my point of view, I don't see a reason for you to use the channel.
<ikonia> and I'll leave it there (for me personally).
<GTRsdk> I'm not going to deny it, since I knew far less back then, and did some stupid things. However, I woudl like to eventually use the channel again.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from cemil)
<gry> cemil ranting about ubuntu being worthless to the point of using foul language
<TommyGunnerw> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<ubottu> TommyGunnerw called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<TommyGunnerw> !ops
<TommyGunnerw> i am a tommy gunner
<TommyGunnerw> !p[ps
<TommyGunnerw> !ops
<elky> hello hfsplus.
<TommyGunnerw> !staff
<ubottu> Hey Christel, Corey, Dave2, Fuchs, Gary, Martinp23, Myrtti, Pricey, VorTechS, jayne, marienz, nalioth, niko, nhandler, rob, dax, stew, tomaw, I could use a bit of your time :)
<gry> they already see you
<TommyGunnerw> hello elky
<TommyGunnerw> i am ban proof
<elky> lolno
<TommyGunnerw> all i got to do is fuck around with xchat
<TommyGunnerw> ok ban evasion easily
<TommyGunnerw> so yeah i am semi ban proof in the way i can fuck around with xchat
<TommyGunnerw> now what bitch?
<elky> xchat has so very little to do with it.
<TommyGunnerw> i must have no life if i do this then right?
<elky> pretty much.
<TommyGunnerw> well its summer and umm im bored
<TommyGunnerw> so how about you ban me to get me high!
<TommyGunnerw> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<ubottu> TommyGunnerw called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<TommyGunnerw> !staff
<ubottu> Hey Christel, Corey, Dave2, Fuchs, Gary, Martinp23, Myrtti, Pricey, VorTechS, jayne, marienz, nalioth, niko, nhandler, rob, dax, stew, tomaw, I could use a bit of your time :)
<TommyGunnerw> bye!
#ubuntu-ops 2012-08-08
<TommyGunnerw> is adolf hitler still alive?
<ubottu> TommyGunnerw called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<bazhang> on himself
<TommyGunnerw> why did the patriots lose the super bowl =(
<TommyGunnerw> waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<TommyGunnerw> !staff
<ubottu> Hey Christel, Corey, Dave2, Fuchs, Gary, Martinp23, Myrtti, Pricey, VorTechS, jayne, marienz, nalioth, niko, nhandler, rob, dax, stew, tomaw, I could use a bit of your time :)
<TommyGunnerw> noooooooooooooooooooooo waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<IdleOne> TommyGunnerw: Please stop doing that
<TommyGunnerw> IdleOne, but why did the patriots lose the super bowl =(
<IdleOne> I answered you earlier
<IdleOne> Now, please stop coming into Ubuntu channels and harassing the ops
<TommyGunnerw> IdleOne, what did you say?
<TommyGunnerw> i didnt see it
<TommyGunnerw> tell me and i will leave i promise
<TommyGunnerw> i will leave all ubuntu channels
<TommyGunnerw> IdleOne, what did you say?
<IdleOne> TommyGunnerw: I asked you to stop harassing the ops.
<TommyGunnerw> IdleOne, no about the patriots
<IdleOne> continously pinging me about silly things like a football game is the opposite of that
<TommyGunnerw> ok whatever
<TommyGunnerw> i am done with you ubuntu people
<TommyGunnerw> you bore me to death now its not even funny!
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<ubottu> ActionParsnip called the ops in #ubuntu (bus)
 * LjL sighs
 * Pici sighs as well
<Pici> I guess people think my username is Pici then...
<LjL> with a capital P for sure
<IdleOne> I don't, Benjamin ;-)
<LjL> how do you know his name?!
<Pici> *gasp*, theres information in my whois.
<IdleOne> I asked in PM
<bazhang> augh
<genii-around> bazhang: I feel your pain.
<bazhang> lebby/nusuey, and all this time it's been mint genii-around
<bazhang> and now the pinguy user who still will not accept that not supported means not supported
 * genii-around pats bazhang comfortingly on the back
<bazhang> by that logic, we should accept LFS support in #ubuntu
<bazhang> well they are carrying on as though nothing was said about Mintsupport
<bazhang> hr is croatian?
<Paddy_NI> cheers Pici for fixing whatever it was preventing me accessing #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from geosn)
 * genii-around slides Jordan_U a coffee
<bkerensa> what is #ubuntu-ops-monitor?
<genii-around> Where the floodbots are and their operators
<bazhang> <savage> how do i switch to a different file system in terminal?
<bazhang> apt-get install btrfs ?
<genii-around> mount -t other-filesystem /wherever /whatever && cd /wherever
 * genii-around hides
<bazhang> I volunteer to be Mascot
<elky> vibhav can design your mascot costume
<bazhang> ruhroh
<elky> i think he's too busy with his package manager at the moment anyway
#ubuntu-ops 2012-08-09
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, yashwant said: ubottu:preferences set up is totally different from the previous linux, there is no any grafical option for creating new users.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from zack6849)
<bazhang> heads up on Paola in #kubuntu
<DLange> Hi, just a heads up: In ##linux we sent XiRoN [~IceChat9@cpc28-rdng21-2-0-cust67.15-3.cable.virginmedia.com] (or unaffiliated when cloaked) on to ##fix_your_connection as his client flaps every night (SendQ exceeded)
<DLange> we've told him in channel and in PM
<DLange> In case you want to do the same if he flaps again next night :)
<IdleOne> DLange:his connection appears stable at the moment
<IdleOne> thanks for the heads up though :)
<DLange> yeah, it just breaks during his night regularly
<DLange> keep an eye on it. He's only in #ubuntu and ##linux from the major channels
<IdleOne> will do.
<DLange> thanks, cu
<vibhav> Are #ubuntu-devel and #ubuntu-motu core channels?
<Pici> vibhav: no
<vibhav> Pici: why?
<AlanBell> explains here vibhav https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/Scope
<vibhav> AlanBell: Inst #ubuntu-devel and #ubuntu-motu the  Main development channel for Ubuntu, or for an officially supported or officially recognised Ubuntu derivative
<vibhav> isnt*
<AlanBell> they are both a bit further down the page. Why does it matter?
<Pici> The tech board prefers to manage those channels directly.
<vibhav> Pici: ah
<vibhav> thanks
<bazhang> must be trollsday
<knome> o'rly
<bazhang> looks like a ban evade by tadekormorksz
<mneptok> submarines are lurking in my foggy ceiling.
<bkerensa> wa
<mneptok> and it keeps me sleepless at night.
<mneptok> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zuTaM5eTVeo
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, pseudonymous said: ubottu: so is #ubuntu-qc for who ? Canadians ?
#ubuntu-ops 2012-08-10
<bazhang> imovie augh
<bazhang> <harris> is linux mint like vista
<Jordan_U> Yeah, I smell troll.
<bazhang> I must have IMOVIE
<bazhang> is openshot exactly LIKE IMOVIE???
<Jordan_U> Can someone watch ^John^ in #ubuntu? I'm leaving.
<bazhang> yep
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from john515)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from geosn)
<mneptok> tabernac. i hate when opping yourself is necessary just to dial down the malevolent energy.
<IdleOne> arrete de sacre callice.
<IdleOne> :-)
<IdleOne> and yeah, would be nice if people weren't so aggressive
<bazhang> <W4sp> extrasolar: PMFJI.   <---- any clue what that means?
<Unit193> "Pardon Me For Jumping In"?
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from zack6849)
<IdleOne> !guidelines > martinphone
<IdleOne> !coc > martinphone
<bazhang> <bawwwller> hi is Mark Shuttleworth still the one who cracks the whip?
<mneptok> sjambok. he's South African.
#ubuntu-ops 2012-08-11
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-irc, JoseeAntonioR said: ubottu: no !lfs is <reply>LFS is Linux From Scratch (www.linuxfromscratch.org) - not to be confused with !LTS, which is the long term support release of Ubuntu (currently 8.04 (server), 10.04 and 12.04)
<IdleOne> no lfs is <reply>LFS is Linux From Scratch (www.linuxfromscratch.org) - not to be confused with !LTS, which is the long term support release of Ubuntu (currently 8.04 (server), 10.04 and 12.04)
<IdleOne> !no lfs is <reply>LFS is Linux From Scratch (www.linuxfromscratch.org) - not to be confused with !LTS, which is the long term support release of Ubuntu (currently 8.04 (server), 10.04 and 12.04)
<ubottu> I'll remember that IdleOne
<LjL> i'm leaving for holidays today. the bots that are on my home server will continue working but if something happens with them i won't be able to bring them back up. i will be back in early September.
<ubottu> yaffs called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<DJones> Calling ops & staff on himself
<yaffs> fucking nigger
<yaffs> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<chu> ...
<ubottu> yaffs called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<yaffs> !dtaff
<yaffs> !staff
<ubottu> Hey Christel, Corey, Dave2, Fuchs, Gary, Martinp23, Myrtti, Pricey, VorTechS, jayne, marienz, nalioth, niko, nhandler, rob, dax, stew, tomaw, I could use a bit of your time :)
<yaffs> nigger
<ubottu> yaffs called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, KJB said: ubottu, even though this is a software RAID it'll be fine to place instructions to mount within fstab then?
<yaffs> is Justin bieber going to see selena Gomez naked?
<yaffs> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<ubottu> yaffs called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<yaffs> !ops
<JoseeAntonioR> hey guys, any #ubuntu-devel ops around? jbicha_ is having connection problems, which flood the channel with join/quit messages
<JoseeAntonioR> just wanted to let you know about that, thanks!
<Pici> those are quits, not timeouts
<Pici> er, nm
<JoseeAntonioR> those are unintended quits
<JoseeAntonioR> well, it's up to you, guys
<JoseeAntonioR> thanks! :)
<Pici> my connection and keyboard here suck, maybe topyli can assist?
<Fuchs> well, if you don't find any, staff could do something as we are on ACL, but I'd prefer ops to do it
<JoseeAntonioR> IRCC would be able to manage that
<Pici> on my n7 and the wiffy is being spotty
<AlanBell> on my S2
<Fuchs> oh, we have a Pici here
<Fuchs> and an AlanBell. Great.  /me moves off
<JoseeAntonioR> Fuchs: and the Pici is in mobile
<bazhang> also in +1
<Pici> i cant really do this in that many chaels so easily
<JoseeAntonioR> /mode #ubuntu-devel +b *!*@ubuntu/member/jbicha$##fix_your_connection if you want to copy-paste
<JoseeAntonioR> well, thanks guys
 * JoseeAntonioR parts
<mneptok> 10:19 [Freenode] -!- ##fix-your-connection You're not a channel operator
<mneptok> i can't banforward
<Fuchs> mneptok: fix_your_connection
<Fuchs> with _ instead of -. The target needs to be +f (which ##fix_your_connection is) or you need to be an op. So it doesn't work with the wrong channel :)
<Fuchs> err, +F of course
<mneptok> Fuchs: ach so. thanks.
<Fuchs> no problem
#ubuntu-ops 2012-08-12
<ubottu> yaffs called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<iToast> bazhang:  whats that for -_-
<bazhang> iToast, what help do you need here
<chu> iToast: There is a policy which you explicitly chose to ignore.
<iToast> I can't speak in the other channel after you.
<iToast> chu: I didn't know about the anti google but I was starting
<iToast> That I believe you should try and help yourself first.
<iToast> There is Ubuntu wiki, Ubuntu Forums, Google, Man pages
<bazhang> iToast, it is a clear channel policy.
<chu> Maybe you should read the guidelines.
<iToast> bazhang: were?.
<chu> iToast: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<iToast> I don't know were they are -_-
<bazhang> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<iToast> ...
<chu> I'm not sure if the guidelines mentions that though.
<bazhang> iToast, was there anything else
<iToast> "google-fu" My query "text only webbrowsers for linux"... "lynx" is well known... >_>
<bazhang> to you
<iToast> Lynx is known by millions. its the most POPULAR text based browser
<iToast> I think there is a Apple //e port.
<bazhang> iToast, that's beside the point.
<iToast> "[02:16] == Cannot send to channel: #ubuntu"
<iToast> I was +q'd for my oppinon
<bazhang> no
<iToast> Not to mention the thousands of times I was told by common helpers in #ubuntu to "google it" and they were NEVER punished.
<bazhang> for choosing not to follow channel guidelines, that one.
<iToast> bazhang: you +q'd AFTER I said it.
<iToast> Specificly after I said MY oppinion.
<bazhang> iToast, you chose to ignore the !google that chu sent you
<iToast> I didn't say google it aain after he did that.
<iToast> So it's a +q for my oppinion.
<bazhang> not so.
<bazhang> iToast, if there is nothing further, please exit the channel
<iToast> "[02:18] <+bazhang> not so. [02:18] <+bazhang> iToast, if there is nothing further, please exit the channel"
<iToast> I can't speak in the other channel is kinda my problem?
<bazhang> iToast, and that won't be lifted at this time.
<iToast> Thats the reason I'm here..
<iToast> Why?
<bazhang> we don't unban/unquiet on demand
<iToast> 1. I was requestiong not demanding, 2. I got muted for oppinion.
<iToast> I only got muted AFTER stating my oppinion on the issue.
<bazhang> iToast, it's not up for debate. the +q will not be lifted
<iToast> Can I make a complaint about this on the forums.
<iToast> I think it's wrong because its oppinion.
<bazhang> !appeal | iToast
<ubottu> iToast: If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<iToast> So send a email in that you will end up replying to?
<bazhang> not me, no
<bazhang> step one was coming here. follow up with the email is step two
<bazhang> !idle | iToast
<ubottu> iToast: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<iToast> bazhang: http://pastebin.com/bS1zcZ19
<IdleOne> iToast: If there is nothing else, please part this channel.
<iToast> IdleOne: I wish I could get a -q but this is a matter of a +o's oppinion and has to be dealt with with the assistance of opers who are willing to accept a oppinion.
<bazhang> heads up: dfrostedwang in #k
<mneptok> uh.
<knome> ugh
<mneptok> 00:15 < iToast> Lynx is known by millions. its the most POPULAR text based browser
<mneptok> well, W3M used to be installed by default. may still be. looks like iToast's massive google-fu didn't help on that score.
<chu> I know w3m comes default with Debian (Squeeze(
<mneptok> i'm all disoriented and cranky because i'm awake at 0530.
<mneptok> sounds like i'm ready for some -offtopic op work.
<IdleOne> mneptok: there is a troublesome user named elky in -ot
<IdleOne> please remove them
<mneptok> no. elky tends to be able to dial up crankiness faster than i can. and we have no nationaloized health care.
<elky> mneptok, they were calling makers mark WHISKY
<elky> IT IS NOT ACCEPTABLE
<IdleOne> lol
<mneptok> elky: that's just sacrilege. Maker's Mark is Kentucky bourbon whiskey. not whisky.
<mneptok> it's good stuff. but it definitely needs that "e" when you spell it.
<ubottu> yaffs called the ops in #ubuntu-irc ()
<yaffs> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<ubottu> yaffs called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<yaffs> !staff
<ubottu> Hey Christel, Corey, Dave2, Fuchs, Gary, Martinp23, Myrtti, Pricey, VorTechS, jayne, marienz, nalioth, niko, nhandler, rob, dax, stew, tomaw, I could use a bit of your time :)
<ubottu> yaffs called the ops in #ubuntu-irc ()
<yaffs> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<ubottu> yaffs called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<yaffs> !ops
<ubottu> ReZa__Ata called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> pottytheshitter called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<pottytheshitter> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<pottytheshitter> !staff
<ubottu> pottytheshitter called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<ubottu> Hey Christel, Corey, Dave2, Fuchs, Gary, Martinp23, Myrtti, Pricey, VorTechS, jayne, marienz, nalioth, niko, nhandler, rob, dax, stew, tomaw, I could use a bit of your time :)
<pottytheshitter> hahahahahaha
<chu> Hello yaffs.
<pottytheshitter> what up homie?
<chu> Not much man, but I'd really rather if you didn't do that.
<pottytheshitter> why?
<chu> It's annoying.
<pottytheshitter> ohh
<pottytheshitter> ok since you asked so nicely i will!
<pottytheshitter> time to kill noobs on COD Black ops!
<DFrostedWang> Why the hell am I banned from #kubuntu-offtopic?
<ikonia> DFrostedWang: still unclear why you are banned ?
<DFrostedWang> Yeah
<ikonia> so there are many reasons
<DFrostedWang> Why?
<ikonia> 1.) you are constantly messing around with your nickname trying to provoke an issue, despite multiple warnings, kicks and bans about it
<ikonia> 2.) making jokes about anal sex - is that really appropriate for a channel that contains a family friendly policy
<DFrostedWang> 1.) When did that happen, and when did I get a warning, kick, or ban about it?
<knome> for starters, you have a ban in #xubuntu.
<DFrostedWang> 2.) It happened once, and I agreed not to do it again.
<DFrostedWang> knome, I know
<ikonia> DFrostedWang: you first got kicked on the 28th may from #xubuntu about your nickname
<DFrostedWang> I have a ban in #ubuntu too
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> I know, I think I put it there
<DFrostedWang> That's why I had to switch to KDE
<ikonia> (I will confirm and check)
<ikonia> why you cannot just pick a normal name like "Logan" rather than sexual reference nicknames despite multiple warnings, I don't know
<DFrostedWang> It's my nickname
<ikonia> why you continue to change it to icweiner/seymorebutts and other such nicknames persistantly in channels, I don't know
<DFrostedWang> Why do you have an issue with it?
<ikonia> that's been explained to you multiple times
<ikonia> personally, I don't have an issue with it, but I can see why it does cause a conflict with the channels policy
<ikonia> however after multiple changes and warnings about it you persist, so I guess you've hit the end of the road with it now
<DFrostedWang> Well, I can't change it in just one channel
<ikonia> sure you can't, but for some reason you keep changing it to ICWeiner and Seymorebutts
<ikonia> which are just provoking the situation
<ikonia> if your nickname really was DFrostedWang you'd keep it
<DFrostedWang> I am not provoking it. I am changing it in one channel
<ikonia> but you keep changing it to other nicknames to try to provoke an issue, well, you've created an issue,
<DFrostedWang> I can't decide what channels it changes in
<ikonia> DFrostedWang you know you can't change it in one channel, you change it one channel, you change it in all
<ikonia> and as other channels are asking you to change it also, it may be better to consider a less problematic nickname
<ikonia> and as you are not even using kubuntu any more but PCBSD you may not need to use the ubuntu channels any more so won't have this problem
<ikonia> (just a thought)
<DFrostedWang> It isn't like I'm all-caps typing "DFROSTEDWANG" in the channel all the time. Nobody notices my nick most of the time.
<DFrostedWang> I am booting many OSes
<ikonia> DFrostedWang: you are persisantly changing to ICWeiner and Seymorebuts, it's tedious and the operator team for the ubuntu channels are tired of talking to you abou tit
<knome> i don't think there's much sense to continue this discussion.
<DFrostedWang> Well, I am tired of getting banned from *buntu channels
<ikonia> DFrostedWang: you know the rules/guidelines of the channel,
<knome> you know why you should change the nick, but since you still won't do that, no reason for us to unban.
<DFrostedWang> I like the OS, but without any support at all, it's just awful
<ikonia> DFrostedWang: I suggest taking a break and have a think about if you want to use the channels, look at how your approach/nickname may conflict and either decide to alter it, or stay out
<ikonia> DFrostedWang: (FYI: I'd personally cut you a lot more slack if you chose the nick DFrostedWang and stuck with it rather than trying other provokotive names)
<DFrostedWang> This happens every time I give *buntu another chance. Just f*ck it. I'm tired of dealing with you guys. I need the free space on my computer anyway, I suppose that's what has to go.
<knome> ikonia, agreed with that. it's not just the nick, but that in addition to the attitude
<ikonia> DFrostedWang: fair enough, please leave the channels if you're done
<DFrostedWang> Yeah, fine.
<knome> very well. enjoy other distros with looser guidelines
<ikonia> thanks
<knome> why does something tell me we're going to see him again?
<knome> rageshouting or sth
<Tm_T> thanks guys for dealing with the banforward I did set
#ubuntu-ops 2013-08-05
<IdleOne> for some reason I am unable to /mode +b *!*@187.34.122.101$##fix_your_connection. in #ubuntu
<IdleOne> heh a rogue .
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1506 users, 17 overflows, 1523 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1502 users, 17 overflows, 1519 limit))
<bazhang> +r time
<ubottu> In ubottu, jose said: no derivative is <alias>derivatives
<ikonia> exit
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> did anyone else notice gksudo is gone in 13.04
<Tm_T> ikonia: hm?
<DJones> I hadn't, but I normally use sudo nano, looks like you have to install the gksu package & gksudo is a sym link to gksu
<Tm_T> ^
<ikonia> yes, but as it's "bad" to launch gui's without it ??? why is it missing
<Tm_T> ikonia: from default install?
<ikonia> I don't see anything in the documentation to suggest a fix for the gui config files ending up in /root
<ikonia> Tm_T: yes
<ikonia> a user reported it and I just looked on my test box and it's not there either
<tsimpson> I think there is a move to pkexec
<Tm_T> ikonia: gksu seems to be in defaut install
<DJones> I'm just reading this http://askubuntu.com/questions/284306/why-is-gksu-no-longer-installed-by-default-in-13-04
<Tm_T> and gksu should provide gksudo command too
<ikonia> Tm_T: not on my ubuntu 13.04 test machine, or the user in #ubuntu's
<Tm_T> ikonia: it's listed in manifest file AFAICS
<k1l> its bad to use sudo with gui, but i think they switched from gksudo to gksu?
<Tm_T> ikonia: see http://releases.ubuntu.com/raring/ubuntu-13.04-desktop-amd64.manifest
<ikonia> k1l: neither are installed by default
<Tm_T> ikonia: why it's in the image then if not installed? bizarre
<ikonia> Tm_T: that's the question I'm asking
<ikonia> (in directly)
<tsimpson> it's part of the ubutnu-live task
<Tm_T> tsimpson: so it's used during livecd but not on installed system?
<DJones> The suggestion seems to be that gksu isn't recommended anymore and that may be removed in future
<tsimpson> it's installed on the live CD, just not installed by default to the "real" system
 * tsimpson knows not why
<Tm_T> interesting to remove functionality without providing replacement
<tsimpson> you can use pkexec
<tsimpson> it uses PolicyKit instead of su
<tsimpson> +do
<tsimpson> it seems quite a bit more complex to use than *su{,do} though
<ikonia> rightly so though, as it depends on policies, rather than a setup basic sudo rules
<Myrtti> Yeah I noticed the same in Debia'm
<Pici> ikonia: do you search out the weird questions, or do the weird questions only come out when you're active?
<ikonia> Pici: which one did I miss ?
<ikonia> (I started playing a game as I was bored)
<Pici> ikonia: the sudo history person.
<ikonia> ahhh
<ikonia> I want a shell function to be a command so I can lock it
<ikonia> he's messed up his sudoers file now (no doubt trying to lock history) I'd love to tell him "re-install" so they learn the value of a.) not messing b.) taking backups
<k1l> jdale, wasnt he there the last days? and now its icelite and talking about " a friend" and the ident is jdale again?
<ikonia> yes, same host
<ikonia> he even just connected as his old nick and re-connected
<ikonia> 17:01 -!- jdale [~jdale@pool-173-66-166-124.washdc.fios.verizon.net] has quit [Client Quit]
<ikonia> 17:02 -!- icelite [~jdale@pool-173-66-166-124.washdc.fios.verizon.net] has joined #ubuntu
<ubottu> ActionParsnip called the ops in #ubuntu ()
#ubuntu-ops 2013-08-06
<ikonia> can we chagne +1's ubottu config to point to saucy repos ?
<jussi> ikonia: we can.
<ikonia> (please)
<ikonia> dropped my manners there for a moment
<jussi> ikonia: it should be done, please check
<jussi> see how much I fail
<jussi> :D
<ikonia> better, thank you
<jussi> YW
<k1l> dont know if trolling or just doesnt get that it is no support topic
<k1l> !irclogs > bessy71
<ikonia> he's long gone
<k1l> yes, just came back and saw his query
<DJones> I may be wrong with this, but I wouldn't be surprised if we get more 'anonimity seeking' new users in #u now that Tor have said to stop using windows http://www.itworld.com/software/367979/tor-project-stop-using-windows-disable-javascript
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (dashpot appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<ubottu> histo called the ops in #ubuntu (dashpot)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from dashpot)
<Tom6> they banned me cry
<Tom6> why?
<k1l_> you know why you got kicked and banned
<Tom6> no
<Tom6> cose u bad?
<LjL-Alps> *because *you (are) bad
<Tom6> no hey!
<Tom6> me good!
<k1l_> you just joined for trolling. spamming with nonsense offtopic. so stay out of the channel if you dont want to stick to the guidelines
<Tom6> i jusr gice funny links
<Tom6> give
<k1l_> its not a channel for funny links. that should be obvious
<Tom6> if u stupid its not reason for ban me
<Tom6> hahaha see http://apikabu.ru/img_n/2012-08_2/mw1.jpg
<k1l_> ok, that is enough trolling. you stay banned
<Tom6> 2 cats lol
<Tom6> He was afraid to miss the train
<Tom6> гтифт здуфыу ш цшдд пщв
<Tom6> unban pleaes i will good
<Tom6> ok?
<LjL-Alps> i think i just made a word up there
#ubuntu-ops 2013-08-07
<Pici> maybe we should alias !nsa to !logs too
<IdleOne> !nsa
<IdleOne> I don't see why not
<jpds> Vog was boring me.
<ubottu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (Lope_de_Aguirre posting naked women)
<DJones> At times it feels like we need an !overload factoid to say don't everybody help the same person all at the same time, that can be more confusing than not getting any support
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (sumtingwong appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<DJones> Troll/spammer
<Pici> google translate says its just gibberish
<ikonia> a language I couldn't read
<DJones> Should send it to the Ubuntu translation team to work on
<ikonia> a guy with the username "ubuntu_newbie" can't manage the ubuntu partition manager after using it for 4 years already ?
<ikonia> sorry, 2 years, not 4
<DJones> Is anybody getting pm's from hostloop? http://pastebin.com/jyvua6yb Looks like they're picking people to pm from #ubuntu, I could be the only one
<IdleOne> nothing here
<IdleOne> oh just got one
<IdleOne> yup same thing you got
<DJones> Beat me to it, I had to put a sausage sandwich down
<IdleOne> You were actually willing to put food down?
<DJones> My mouth was full, needed a break
<DJones> The spammer hadn't pm'd everybody talking in #u
<IdleOne> I got it a few seconds after join
<DJones> I hadn't joined for some time, could only have picked me seeing me speaking, but they weren't sending it to everybody talking in the channel (checked with daftykins who was active at the time)
<antithesis> Hello
<Sidjon> hello
<Sidjon> i cant sent on ubuntu its bug
<Sidjon> need help please
<ikonia> Sidjon: how did you know to join this channel ?
<Sidjon> i read
<ikonia> read what ?
<Sidjon> ewerywhere using -ops
<ikonia> where?
<Sidjon> on other channels also
<ikonia> where did you read to join #ubuntu-ops
<Sidjon> in frenode talk about it
<Sidjon> channel
<Sidjon> unban me plz
<ikonia> I'm sorry no
<Sidjon> why?
<ikonia> you're content is not appropriate for #ubuntu
<ikonia> you made up offensive content and posted it in a technical support channel
<Sidjon> what you mean?
<ikonia> Sidjon: you suggest canonical where making sex toys
<ikonia> and posted it in multiple ubuntu channels
<ikonia> that is a.) lies b.) unacceptable for ubuntu channels
<ikonia> hence why you are now banned
<Sidjon> maybe canonical will be make this toys in future
<ikonia> don't care
<ikonia> please /part the channel as we will not allow you back in #ubuntu
<Sidjon> i want on ubuntu please
<Sidjon> its was little jock
<ikonia> not going to happen, so lets not waste any more time
<Sidjon> and immediately get down to fucking?
<ikonia> or leave even
#ubuntu-ops 2013-08-08
<ikonia> I've been through +x for listing with lope at least once before
<ikonia> I actually think 2 times
<ikonia> 18:18 < Scriptonaut> wth, I have b43-fwcutter installed
<ikonia> the line of doom
<joint> all the ops on freenode are a bunch of gay faggots
<bazhang> he's hitting every major channel with that
<Pici> and we wouldn't have it any other way
<bazhang> hehe
<IdleOne> don't those two words used together cancel each other out?
<bazhang> did geri suddenly switch to ubuntu, or is he still asking for rhel support in #ubuntu
<bazhang> ubottu, random switched redhat
<ubottu> switched
<ubottu> bazhang: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> ok
#ubuntu-ops 2013-08-09
<wilee-nilee> There is a user in #ubuntu just making little sense and not really helping not sure how relevant this is. they are, johnny_fly_SRB
<ikonia> $20 says this guy says rm -rf or something like that
<ikonia> bazhang: I think "lesson" measns description
<ikonia> as in he wasnts to show us his problem
<bazhang> <erik_tecnico> i need folder for paste my flashlib on mozill
<bazhang> even translated, that makes zero sense
<ikonia> he wants to know where to put his flash library for mozilla (firefox)
<ikonia> I'd guess he's downloaded flash direct from adobe and doesn't know where to put it
<bazhang> he needs to follow the flash factoid instructions then, ie the supported method
<bazhang> which he has been given already
<ikonia> there is a pretty harsh language gap
<bazhang> and he quit. so just a time-waster as was suspected from the start
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-irc, AlanBell said: !no regression-alert is <reply> cjwatson, jdong, pitti, skaet, ScottK, kees, Daviey, pgraner, infinity, slangasek, stgraber, seb128: reporting regression in a stable release update; investigate severity, start an incident report, perhaps have the package blacklisted from the archive
<AlanBell> hmm, not logged in
<ubottu> ActionPa1snip called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<DJones> Moe and nenya look like a tag team, same host
<ikonia> as does rockcoco
<Pici> its been an annoying morning
<DJones> School holidays...
<ikonia> nenya: what can this channel do for you ?
<nenya> ubottu you are very intellegent
<ubottu> nenya: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> nenya: there will be no foolishness in this channel.
<ikonia> nenya: what can we do for you ?
<nenya> TELL ME HOW I CAN GIT RID OF UNITY ikonia!'
<ikonia> need to change that part message
<ikonia> kick message
 * Pici sighs
<ikonia> nenya: this channel is not a support channel
<nenya> ok
<ikonia> nenya: you have been banned from #ubuntu-offtopic, you have been removed from #ubuntu for foolish behaviour
<nenya> sorry about that ;(
<ikonia> what do you want from this channel
<nenya> what do you think about obama
<ikonia> that is not for this channel
<DJones> hrolf sounds like he's describing a hotel or childrens home/shelter
<ikonia> yeah, it's not "his home"
<IdleOne> Did you check to make sure she had universe enabled?
<Pici> Its there in the pastebin
<IdleOne> I didn't see the pastebin
<ubottu> aleksey called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<bazhang> must be troll o'clock
<mnaines> Does anyone here know why I was banned from #ubuntu?
<AlanBell> were you banned before, some time ago?
<mnaines> Yes, its been over a year, at least...But for what, I do not remember
<mnaines> Ikonia can probably explain since he's the one who banned me
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (JeremyCi appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<ubottu> wilee-nilee called the ops in #ubuntu (JeremyCi)
#ubuntu-ops 2013-08-10
<mnaines> Is there any reason why I was banned from #ubuntu this morning?
<Flannel> mnaines: None that I can see.  You do have some history a while back, so I'll just give a blanket reminder to read and follow the channel guidelines and CoC (links in topic).  I've removed your ban.  Please make sure I did it properly.
<mnaines> Yes, it works...
<mnaines> I don't even know what the past bans were for anymore
<mnaines> I know one of them was something about being oto
<mnaines> o4o, I mean
<Flannel> mnaines: It's nothing to worry about.  Just follow the guidelines and the CoC.  That's what matters!
<mnaines> Fair enough
<syko> hi
<syko> anybody ?
<syko> i joined freenode, and did /join #ubuntu, it says "you have been banned", i never came here but i have been banned ?
<syko> i asked a moderator at #freenode, he says there is wideban on me
<syko> <erry> [09:55] ~~~Irssi: Ban against *!*@119.157.* matches syko!~syk0@119.157.184.61
<syko> ?
<syko> !ops hi
<syko> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<ubottu> syko called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<syko> please see previous msg
<jared> syko: I'm sure someone will be along soon, apologies I don't have access to the channel you're referring to.
<AlanBell> syko: one sec, I will sort that out
<syko> AlanBell, a moderator on freenode told me you guys banned 119.157.x.x
<syko> 119.157.x.x is the default ip range of PTCL
<syko> PTCL is the biggest ISP of Pakistan
<syko> so you banned 50/50 of Pakistan
<syko> see https://www.google.co.uk/?gws_rd=cr#bav=on.2,or.r_cp.r_qf.&fp=a898ec0b8e97eb61&psj=1&q=119.157.+ptcl
<AlanBell> yeah, I know
<syko> you are not a operator, alanbell
<syko> it doesnt show ur name in emergencies
<AlanBell> syko: try now
<syko> yes
<syko> now it works
<syko> thank you
<AlanBell> it was a temporary ban set last week for someone who was bouncing around lots of IP addresses
<syko> i see
<AlanBell> sorry you got caught in the crossfire :)
<syko> its ok :)
<AlanBell> syko: can you part from this channel now please, we like to help people one at a time
<ikonia> AlanBell: that's the same guy the ban was there to catch
<k1l> debian and mint support in one question. i think that is the highscore so far :)
<IdleOne> Guest42793 is one of them conspiracy cooks
<IdleOne> that is why I muted in #u
<bazhang> also a fairly regular troll of multiple channels
<bazhang> yodel-alay-eho!
<IdleOne> -ehoooo!*
<bazhang> never tried to write it before
<IdleOne> I wasn't so much correcting as much as I was adding my voice to the yodel.
<IdleOne> I thought it would be nice if we harmonized
<IdleOne> :)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from anonee)
<Guest42793> what the fuck is your problem
<IdleOne> well first off, that sort of language
<Guest42793> who is abusing their op privileges on the Ubuntu channel?
<IdleOne> are you talking about the mute in #ubuntu?
<Guest42793> yes, who muted me and why
<Guest42793> i leave and come back and realized i was muted
<IdleOne> I muted you because you kept cross posting off topic comments in both #ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic. Seeing how you just wanted to discuss off topic subjects I figured I would just mute you and stop you from breaking channel policy in #ubuntu
<IdleOne> if you can keep your comments in #ubuntu support related only. I'll gladly remove the mute.
<Guest42793> what exactly did i cross post, it was only one thing and started to talk on the other channel when i was told
<IdleOne> if you know it was only one thing why ask me what it was??
<Guest42793> is asking about Zeitgeist not related to Ubuntu?
<IdleOne> it isn't a ubuntu support question
<IdleOne> and you were answered
<Guest42793> is Zeitgeist integrated in Ubuntu install ISOs?
<IdleOne> you asked about the company that google apparently owns that is named zeitgeist
<Guest42793> what is wrong with asking if it Google's Zeitgeist is the same Zeitgeist that is integrated in Ubuntu?
<IdleOne> nothing actually, what was wrong was the cross posting
<Guest42793> so if i say hello on 2  channels is considered cross posting?
<IdleOne> Seeing how google zeitgeist is not the same thing as the zeitgeist in ubuntu, that makes it off topic.
<Guest42793> both channels are Ubuntu channels and not everyone is on both channels who may know the answer
<IdleOne> Do you want to resolve this mute and have it removed or do you just want to argue about it?
<Guest42793> bot
<Guest42793> both
<IdleOne> I see. I am not going to argue either or remove the mute. Have a good day.
<Guest42793> how would i know if Google Zeitgeist is the same Zeitgeist that Ubuntu uses? which what the reason i was asking about it
<Guest42793> was*
<Guest42793> both are called Zeitgeist and both are logging agents
<tsimpson> maybe you can fine the web page for the company and see if it mentions a the software
<Guest42793> so now i am not allowed to get any Ubuntu support because an op didn't like a support question that i asked
<tsimpson> that wasn't really a support question
<tsimpson> and that's not even the reason for the quiet, as was explained
<Guest42793> if you were looking for an answer to a question, would you not want multiple opinions to help you discover the answer?
<tsimpson> sure, if there were multiple unrelated channels which could be such a source
<tsimpson> but that's not the case, as #ubuntu is _only_ for Ubuntu technical support
<Guest42793> i asked a Ubuntu question on Ubuntu channels, what is wrong with that?
<IdleOne> if it was a support question (I am not saying it was) why ask it in the offtopic channel where the topic clearly says that it isn't a support channel, and if it isn't an ubuntu support question (which I believe it isn't) why ask in in the support channel
<tsimpson> just because it has the word "Ubuntu" in it doesn't make it an Ubuntu technical support question
<IdleOne> Would me asking where to get my Ubuntu logo/circle of friends tattoo touched up be am appropriate question for #ubuntu?
<IdleOne> s/am/an/
<Guest42793> first, you should put only "technical" or software related support on the ubuntu channel, which Zeitgeist happens to be software related to Ubuntu
<tsimpson> you're still stuck on the "related to Ubuntu" thing, that's not the point
<tsimpson> it has to be an Ubuntu technical support question
<tsimpson> "How do I install zeitgeist" would qualify, for example
<Guest42793> Technical is not even on the channel topic
<Guest42793> support just means support
<tsimpson> stop trying to find ways of saying you didn't "technically" do anything
<tsimpson> that's not going to work for you
<Guest42793> a Firefighter support team
<tsimpson> either you can accept that it's against our rules, or you can't
<Guest42793> its proper english
<Guest42793> if you go to dell they have phones numbers for Customer Support and Technical Support, when anyone just says support it usually implies customer/user support
<tsimpson> so you can't accept it, that means I can't help you with removing the quiet
<Guest42793> but that is not even the point, why should an op one Ubuntu be able to dictate that someone can say or ask on another channel
<Guest42793> on*
<tsimpson> they are there to keep the channels on-topic
<Guest42793> it was, apparently i was muted because i asked the same question on two different channels
<tsimpson> yes, you cross posted
<tsimpson> which is another thing ops look out for
<Guest42793> if i am an op on this channel and see you ask the same question on the linux channel, why should i mute you?
<tsimpson> the channels have unrelated topics, so any cross posting is obviously off-topic in one of the channels
<tsimpson> if you're an op on your own channel you get to make up your own rules, we have ours and they are linked to in the topic of #ubuntu
<Guest42793> is channels are unrelated then why should it matter?
<Guest42793> if*
<Guest42793> that is totally BS
<tsimpson> they have an unrelated topic, one is for technical support and the other isn't
<tsimpson> it's not hard to understand
<Guest42793> so if you don't know if the question is a support or off topic question, what is wrong with asking on both channels?
<tsimpson> support questions go one place, off-topic stuff goes to another
<tsimpson> not both
<Guest42793> this is just another sign of ops abusing their privileges
<tsimpson> those are our rules
<tsimpson> if you don't agree with our rules, that's fine, you're free to find other avenues of communication
<Guest42793> you didn't even answer my question "so if you don't know if the question is a support or off topic question, what is wrong with asking on both channels?"
<tsimpson> then you ask in _one_ of those channels and see if someone tells you it'd be better off asking in the other channel
<Guest42793> if i see you say something i don't like on a channel called #computers does that mean i should mute you on the Official Ubuntu Support channel?
<Guest42793> think about it
<IdleOne> I didn't see you cross posting from out of the ubuntu namespace. I saw you do it from within our namespace.
<IdleOne> what you post in other channels that have nothing to do with ubuntu don't concern me as it relates to my op duties
<Guest42793> if had a Dell computer and complained about customer support, managers would actually do something about it because customers are important, but here it is the total opposite
<IdleOne> you're not a customer, you haven't paid us anything.
<Guest42793> when linux software in general there is a sense of snob
<tsimpson> we do have an appeal process if you'd rather go through that
<tsimpson> !appeals
<ubottu> If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<Guest42793> exactly, which is why there is a sense of snobiness in linux
<Guest42793> and why linux does not adopt more users from windows
<tsimpson> now you have the link if you want to appeal
<tsimpson> anything else we can help you with?
<LjL-Alps> maybe we should run an Adopt A Windows User campaign
<Guest42793> so basically it was pointless even coming here
<IdleOne> indeed
<tsimpson> Guest42793: if you disagree with the action, I suggest you follow the instructions in the above link
<Guest42793> which appeal is probably just going to go to you
<tsimpson> they go to the IRC Council
<tsimpson> they will decide if it was right or wrong
<Guest42793> think about it, if i muted you on a channel and you wanted the mute overturned you would have to come back to me and beg LOL
<LjL-Alps> well if it were your channel, how would that not be reasonable? you set the rules.
<tsimpson> depends on the process whoever runs that channel has in place
<Guest42793> i'm glad successful companies always put their users first
<IdleOne> We aren't a company
<Guest42793> LjL-Alps, you do not own nor invented Ubuntu
<tsimpson> everyone here is a volunteer
<IdleOne> We are a community of volunteers trying to help keep a little bit of sanity in a large number of irc channels with a large number of users. Some of those users don't like the rules and they are free to not use the channels.
<LjL-Alps> Guest42793: yet the whole infrastructure that does own and has invented Ubuntu appointed various people, among which me, to run these channels.
<Guest42793> yeah, ops should actually be voted by Ubuntu users, anyone can volunteer that does not mean they have automatic authority over every else just because they are a volunterr
<IdleOne> they are
<tsimpson> Guest42793: ops are assigned by the IRC Council, the IRC Council is voted for by IRC users and assigned by the Ubuntu Community Council
<LjL-Alps> Guest42793: i'm sure most of these companies you mention that put their users first have their users vote on their management
<Guest42793> ops should actually be paid, so that if anyone does have issues with an op they will lose their pay
<LjL-Alps> you're full of ideas, why don't you mail the IRC Council about them
<IdleOne> Will you pay membership fees to be able to use our irc channels?
<Guest42793> if it is volunteer it should be by vote, if it is by pay people vote by how they spend their money
<IdleOne> this money you think ops should be paid needs to come from somewhere
<Guest42793> If people do have good experience with Ubuntu they will donate
<tsimpson> we clearly aren't going to resolve your quiet right now, is there anything else?
<Guest42793> tsimpson, why not
<tsimpson> because you don't agree with our rules, or how we apply them
<tsimpson> time for you to move on in the appeals process
<Guest42793> a portion of Ubuntu's revenues should to support to ensure better quality support to help users instead of arguing with them
<tsimpson> so there's nothing else?
<Guest42793> tsimpson, your rules are anything you say and do is right. period.
<Guest42793> think about it, there is nothing wrong with asking the same question on 2 different channels when both channels are Ubuntu topic channels
<tsimpson> well that's not true as we have them documented in the #ubuntu topic
<tsimpson> you disagree with them, fine
<tsimpson> but that means we can't help you in here any more
<IdleOne> @mark Guest42793 ~superman@24-246-51-209.cable.teksavvy.com
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
#ubuntu-ops 2013-08-11
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (xmetal)
<ikonia> 21:21 < syko> dr_willis: is ubuntu manual suitable for ubuntu-based distros users too?
<ikonia> 21:21 < syko> a friend of mine needs help.
<ikonia> 21:21 < syko> he runs backbox.
<ikonia> it's the same guy
<ikonia> and there we have it
<ikonia> as this is why he was kicked out of #kali-linux as he was running backbox - not kal-linux and he was arleady banned from #ubuntu
<ikonia> so he's still using backbox linux
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu fudus just making up comments and blaming microsoft as "fact" for things that there is no suggestion let alone fact of MS's involvement in
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<DJones> TheUsD> is ripping a website considered illegal?
<DJones> Not the first time that nicks asked about questionable activities
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> <TheUsD> semitones I asked that because I wanted to ask for a good website ripping tool for ubuntu, but don't want to without violating rules here.
<bazhang> that means... he wants to violate rules
<DJones> Is syko supposed to be banned or not? I can see the comments in scrollback about them, and can see that they've got a killed idoru, spam is offtopic on freenode in scrollback earlier/yesterday
<LjL-Alps> downloading websites, such a heinous crime
<bazhang> the @bansearch says no
<DJones> Ah well, thats good
<Corey> I got to meet pici yesterday!
<IdleOne> Is as nice in person as he is in real life?
<IdleOne> err
<IdleOne> you know what I mean
<IdleOne> lol I confused IRC with real life
<Corey> Nicer.
<IdleOne> :)
<IdleOne> was that at FOSSCON?
<Corey> Indeed.
<IdleOne> cool
<Pici> It was pretty random.  I wasn't expecting to see anyone besides the 'local' freenodian people there.
<Corey> When you live in airports, everywhere is local. :-)
<IdleOne> heh
<IdleOne> I thought Lyz was going to be there also
<Pici> She was.
<Corey> Yeah, but I've known her for years.
<Pici> JohnathanD and Lyz were the ones who I knew where going to be there.
<Corey> I finally got to meet jonathanD.
<IdleOne> So have I but I haven't had the fortune off meeting her in person, or you or Pici :(
<Corey> That only took five years. :-)
<Corey> IdleOne: No, I mean I've met her before. Repeatedly. At pretty much every conference I go to. :-)
<IdleOne> Sure, rub it in
<Pici> hah
<IdleOne> lol
<Corey> pleia2 is, much like American Express, everywhere you want to be.
<IdleOne> Some day...
<Pici> yano and jtrucks were there as well.
<Corey> That's not as exciting. Particularly if you've met yano. :-D
<IdleOne> so it was a mini freenode staffcon
<Corey> I gave a talk. It was lovely.
<Corey> People wept at the end.
<Pici> We heckled him.
<IdleOne> lol
<Corey> Okay, *I* wept at the end.
<Pici> He heckled himself too.
<IdleOne> They were that mean to you huh
<Corey> Oh please, I bring it on myself.
<IdleOne> least you are past the denial stage
<IdleOne> :P
<pleia2> pleia2, just like amex
<Flannel> It's funny because that's Visa's slogan, not AmEx.
<pleia2> so.. just like visa?
<IdleOne> I think you would be more like Discover
<pleia2> not acepted anywhere :(
<IdleOne> unrelated note, I am upset with Discovery channel for fooling me.
<IdleOne> pleia2: err never mind that then.
<IdleOne> I was thinking more about how you travel a lot and share awesome stuff you "discover"
<pleia2> oh, I see :)
<IdleOne> Did you really think I meant you are not accepted anywhere :(
<pleia2> I actually had no idea ;)
<IdleOne> Just so you know. I never think anything but positive when it comes to you.
 * pleia2 hugs IdleOne 
 * IdleOne hugs back 
<rebbecajohnson20> Idleone bought me here
<Flannel> rebbecajohnson20: Howdy.  How can we help you?
<rebbecajohnson20> Flannel you banned me
<rebbecajohnson20> On ubuntu offtopic
<Flannel> rebbecajohnson20: This is correct.
<rebbecajohnson20> *palmface*
<Flannel> rebbecajohnson20: Did you have a question? or what?
<rebbecajohnson20> Yea
<rebbecajohnson20> Why I was banned
<Flannel> rebbecajohnson20: because it became apparent that you had no interest in paying attention to the channel guidelines.
<rebbecajohnson20> What is chabnel guidlines?
#ubuntu-ops 2014-08-04
<ubottu> acerimmer called the ops in #ubuntu (axicaa spamming)
<knome> 4:03 » HypothesisFrog is now known as BigWang
<knome> 14:03 » BigWang is now known as GreatWang
<knome> Unit193, ^
<knome> DFrostedWang?
<ikonia> not this guy again
<knome> that's on #x
<knome> ikonia, want to handle it?
<Unit193> knome: Doesn't look like it otherwise, but...
<ikonia> he's stopped it seems
<knome> the username/id rings some bells too
<knome> not sure if it was related to dfw
<Unit193> 'cens0red' does.
<knome>  dfrostedwang!~logankemp@184.52.57.131
<Unit193> I believe the interaction I had with HypothesisFrog was alight, at least not notable.
<ubottu> In ubottu, unitypunk said: !HWE is a waste of time, do not upgrade, just install 14.04
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, unitypunk said: !HWE is a waste of time, do not upgrade, just install 14.04
<Pici> yes, that is helpful.
<rww> getting an awful lot of users with HWE problems
<Pici> No issues here... then again this is a headless vps.
<rww> yeah, it's Xorg stuff
<rww> if we wanted to provide Excellent Customer Service we'd go find the bug reports and factoid them I guess
<DJones> 6I did suggest a !hwe factoid a week bak or so back, but was ignored
<DJones> Being honest, fsctoid suggestions do get ignored 90% of the the time
<Pici> DJones: you don't have access to add factoids?
<DJones> Pici: Nope
<DJones> Or if I do, nobody has informed me of it
<DJones> From the logs In ubottu, DJones said: !hwe is On August 7, 2014, Ubuntu 12.04.5 will deliver the kernel and graphics stack from 14.04. At that time, security updates and bug fixes for older hardware enablement stacks will cease. Users of older hardware enablement stacks are encouraged to update to the 12.04.5 hardware enablement stack or upgrade to 14.04. Please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/1204_HWE_EOL for further details.
<DJones> 24th July
<DJones> DJones: Has anybody got any thoughts of factoid for HWE changes
<Pici> DJones: try now.
<DJones> !hwe is On August 7, 2014, Ubuntu 12.04.5 will deliver the kernel and graphics stack from 14.04. At that time, security updates and bug fixes for older hardware enablement         stacks will cease. Users of older hardware enablement stacks are encouraged to update to the 12.04.5 hardware enablement stack or upgrade to 14.04. Please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/1204_HWE_EOL for further details.
<ubottu> I'll remember that, DJones
<rww> needs more <reply>
<Pici> aye
<rww> !hwe =~ s/^/<reply> /
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, rww said: !hwe =~ s/^/<reply> /
<rww> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<rww> !hwe =~ s/^/<reply> /
<rww> !hwe
<ubottu> hwe is On August 7, 2014, Ubuntu 12.04.5 will deliver the kernel and graphics stack from 14.04. At that time, security updates and bug fixes for older hardware enablement         stacks will cease. Users of older hardware enablement stacks are encouraged to update to the 12.04.5 hardware enablement stack or upgrade to 14.04. Please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/1204_HWE_EOL for further details.
<Pici> :(
<rww> oh, hostmask changed and ubottu is stupid
<Pici> rww: do you need me to do something
<DJones> After putting mine in I got:-
<rww> @whoami
<ubottu> rww
<DJones> 16:58 <   ubottu> hwe is On August 7, 2014, Ubuntu 12.04.5 will deliver the kernel and graphics stack from 14.04. At that  time, security updates and bug fixes for older hardware enablement         stacks will cease. Users of  older hardware enablement stacks are encouraged to update to the 12.04.5 hardware enablement stack or
<DJones>  upgrade to 14.04. lease see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/1204_HWE_EOL for fuPrther details.
<rww> !hwe =~ s/^/<reply> /
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<rww> !hwe
<ubottu> On August 7, 2014, Ubuntu 12.04.5 will deliver the kernel and graphics stack from 14.04. At that time, security updates and bug fixes for older hardware enablement         stacks will cease. Users of older hardware enablement stacks are encouraged to update to the 12.04.5 hardware enablement stack or upgrade to 14.04. Please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/1204_HWE_EOL for further details.
<rww> there we go.
<Pici> huzzah
<DJones> Spacing needs fixing but not sure why the <reply> is needed
<Pici> !hwe =~ s/         / /g
<ubottu> Missing end delimiter
<Pici> !hwe =~ s/         / /
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<Pici> DJones: otherwise it says "hwe is On August 7..."
<rww> DJones: because the default output is "factoidname is factoid text goes here"
<rww> and <reply> suppresses "factoidname is"
<DJones> Pici: Thats correct, the On 7th August was part of the factoid
<rww> I note the "hwe is" bit.
<Pici> 11:59:01 <ubottu> hwe is On August 7, 2014,
<DJones> Ah, I see that now
<DJones> Thanks
<DJones> I shouldn't watch Monty Pythons last show, drink whisky & IRC at the same time
<rww> !drink
<DJones> Glug
<rww> !drink-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> Remember folks; don't drink and IRC!
<rww> :P
<trijntje> just wanted to let you know that <Kimberley22> is the new nick of some spammer that joins the channel, pastes a link and leaves again
<trijntje> not very disruptive, but I have no idea what the link has, maybe malware
<bazhang> klined
<bazhang> thanks for the report
<IdleOne> trijntje: it links to 18+ content usually
<trijntje> weird, but thanks for looking into it bazhang
<DJones> 50
<IdleOne> BINGO
#ubuntu-ops 2014-08-05
<somsip> There's a factoid for !th on #ubuntu that is English only. I've got a Thai translation for you if someone wants it to update the factoid?
<rww> !th
<ubottu> Please type /join  #ubuntu-th for Ubuntu in Thailand.
<rww> somsip: go for it
<somsip> I'll paste here and see if unicode behaves...
<somsip> กรุณาพิมพ์ /join  #ubuntu-th สำหรับ Ubuntu ในประเทศไทย
<somsip> nope - can I email it?
<Unit193> I'd think you could, but pastebin doesn't take it either?
<somsip> Good point! http://pastebin.com/EX06j896
<rww> that's the same as what my IRC client outputted...
<somsip> rww: ok - it's my unicode issue then. Still, you got it now
<rww> somsip: thanks
<somsip> rww: np - I'll leave it with you
<chu> Yeah, the unicode works here, and this is a terrible IRC client.
<rww> i'm pondering the utility of redirecting people to a channel with three people in it
<rww> one of whom is ChanServ
<DJones> Somebody may need to give ubottu a poke, gone missing with tsimpson a few minutes back
#ubuntu-ops 2014-08-06
<ubottu> daftykins called the ops in #ubuntu (c00kie)
<rww> no idea what that ^ was all about
<rww> i guess daftykins made a friend or something
<phunyguy> it looks like a bot
<phunyguy> anytime daftykins said anything, it said it was watching him
<rww> hence my comment :P
<phunyguy> :|
<phunyguy> is totem a "ban on site"?
<phunyguy> sight*
<IdleOne> he gets very little leash
<IdleOne> nice mute on all the things
<phunyguy> yeah that null guy was c00kie again
<phunyguy> so ban.
<ubottu> alfonsojon called the ops in #ubuntu (laughingatya)
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (laughingatya,)
<phunyguy> person is back with a different IP
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (catchmeifyoucan, idiot alert)
<ubottu> alfonsojon called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<phunyguy> Set #ubuntu +r for now.  Someone please remove later
<phunyguy> [00:33:23] <-- Consuela (~lol@unaffiliated/stupid) has quit (Quit: And i've fuckin' left the room.)  errrrrr
<rww> phunyguy: yeah, that's derp for ya. has had that quit message for a while
<rww> why is zacwalls!~zsw@2001:558:6025:11:48de:2189:43c5:4d0c familiar
<rww> oh, it's that... person
<rww> @comment 63473 wasting time deliberately, long bantracker history as zsw, do not unban without consultation, re-ban on ban evasion (probable)
<ubottu> Comment added.
<rww> @duration 63473 90d
<ubottu> 63473 will be removed after 3 months.
<rww> @duration 63475 90d
<ubottu> 63475 will be removed after 3 months.
<knome> oh, zacwalls is zsw...
<zacwalls> will you unban me knome?
<knome> zacwalls, i won't, i have no powers in #ubuntu.
<knome> zacwalls, but this is the channel to discuss the removal.
<zacwalls> rww, will you?
<zacwalls> Flannel what about you
<Unit193> Just make your case and wait for an answer, pinging everyone (that might not even be here) isn't going to be useful, if anything a detriment.
<ikonia> whats up ?
<bazhang> zacwalls, why were you banned in #ubuntu
<samuraiRM> siamo tutti bannati?
<samuraiRM> ma
<samuraiRM> nessuno parla
<bazhang> #ubuntu-irc please samuraiRM
<rww> from last night:
<rww> 05:57:36 <zacwalls> im done with irc and all you arrogant pricks for a while. you in general on a whole another level.
<rww> guess that didn't last long.
<rww> and he's well aware that he's not going back in #ubuntu.
<SamwiseGamgee> is there a permanent record of the text messages printed in a particular channel, recorded onto a freenode server each day?
<Pici> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<Pici> ^
<SamwiseGamgee> thanks
<rww> SamwiseGamgee: Anything else we can help with? If not, please /part so that we can keep the channel clear for other issues. Thanks :)
<SamwiseGamgee> ok
<SamwiseGamgee> I will write the irc logs link into my journal before I leave
<IdleOne> You're gonna get in trouble
<IdleOne> neener neener neener
<Pici> already landed in the ircc's mailing list... I suppose I need to approve it.
<IdleOne> need is a word that is used far too often
<IdleOne> Do you really need to?
<IdleOne> I don't think you do.
<zacwalls> hello i was banned from ubuntu
<IdleOne> how come?
<rww> taking a hilarious amount of support effort on md5summing an ISO. see also: bantracker history
<zacwalls> misunderstanding of trolling. i was confused.
<IdleOne> Are you less confused now?
<zacwalls> after reading a few guides yes
<rww> I thought you were "done with IRC and all [us] arrogant pricks for a while"?
<zacwalls> i was
<rww> guess we have different definitions of "a while"
<zacwalls> i was mainly referring to you.
<IdleOne> Good, I'm glad the confusion is gone. Now you can take some time to reflect on your behavior. Come back in a week or two and we can discuss removing the ban then
<zacwalls> ha okay sure
<rww> well no, we can't, since the last time he acted out we said that if he does it again he's gone for good
<zacwalls> it was not me
<rww> not buying that.
<zacwalls> my friend logged in as my user
<elky> LOL
<elky> no
<zacwalls> i cleared that up with knome\
<IdleOne> ah, well. I guess the ops can take some time to discuss if we are willing to give you another chance. For now the ban stays.
<knome> nope.
<knome> that was AGES ago.
<rww> last time you acted out we told you you're responsible for the security of your account from now on too
<zacwalls> we had different ip
<zacwalls> and mac
<IdleOne> anyway, all this is irrelevant. The ban is not being removed.
<IdleOne> Have a good day
<rww> I have linked you to our alternative support options. Please avail yourself of them. You will not be using #ubuntu on IRC for support.
<rww> @mark #ubuntu-ops zacwalls
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<rww> ikonia: around?
<bazhang> <TaZeR> hey guys is ubuntu better than xubuntu and kubuntu?
<knome> well nope, obviously.
<rww> Ubuntu's based on Debian, and Xubuntu and Kubuntu are based on Ubuntu, and Debian is better than Ubuntu, so Ubuntu is better than Xubuntu and Kubuntu.
<rww> LOGICS
<knome> so, since newer computers are based on older computer technology, older computers are better? logics fail.
<IdleOne> grendal_prime: Can we help you?
<rww> knome: not sure how that follows from what I said :P
<grendal_prime> nope client autologed me into ubuntu but im aparetnly banned.
<IdleOne> indeed
<rww> yep. please refer to our previous conversation from the last time this happened :)
<grendal_prime> then chat x crashes...while im trying to remove the channel.
<ubottu> Beldar called the ops in #ubuntu (Lupus33 repeated non support post)
<bazhang> <Akiva-Thinkpad> most companies have one kernel dev or another
<bazhang> HI welcome to walmart
<elky> ?
<h00k> bazhang: lol'd
#ubuntu-ops 2014-08-07
<Unit193> grendal_prime: Anything we can do to help you?
<grendal_prime> not that im aware of..im sorry for some reason this client keeps connecting to ubuntu..and i have been banned from there but i cant find where i remove that autologon
<grendal_prime> its xchat on ubuntu..i tought it was under the server settings but i cant find where to remove it
<Unit193> I think it's called "favorite channels", not sure as I don't use it.
<grendal_prime> ya see i though i go to prefrences look up the server then users and channels and remove the channel from the list.
<grendal_prime> but there are no channels in the list
<grendal_prime> there is nothing listed...i dont know..
<grendal_prime> its werid
<grendal_prime> and every time i try ad open up the channels list..its so huge it locks up the app.
<IdleOne> I removed the forward, he shouldn't be joining here anymore
<Unit193> Thanks, IdleOne.
<IdleOne> should of thought of it earlier
<IdleOne> should have also
<rww> 01:01:31 -!- testuser1123 [~PircBot@CPE185933f3c653-CM185933f3c650.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com] has joined #ubuntu
<rww> 01:02:25 -!-  ircname  : PircBot 1.5.0 Java IRC Bot - www.jibble.org
<rww> 01:03:28 CTCP VERSION reply from testuser1123: PircBot 1.5.0 Java IRC Bot - www.jibble.org
<rww> banned *!~PircBot@* because i am teh mean
<IdleOne> we don't need no pirckyness
<ubottu> OerHeks called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<bazhang> lordie
<phunyguy> I would say just set it +r again
<phunyguy> +rf #ubuntu-unregged if it persists
<Pici> it is
<Pici> I didn't remove +r
<phunyguy> oh, it wasn't before
<phunyguy> Oh I see where you did it.  missed that line
<phunyguy> so it was +r, but they were still in the channel
<phunyguy> gotcha :)
<Pici> right, so I set +q until I could boot them, or they left
<phunyguy> Pici: well done, sir.
#ubuntu-ops 2014-08-08
<ubottu> laughingtiger called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> laughingtiger called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<bazhang> doing that in multiple channels, network wide
<phunyguy> kicked.
<rww> i like the part where he's not forwarded and still does that ^
<IdleOne> well now it can either be his client that is auto joining previously joined channels. I remember there used to be a client that had a setting like that. afaik xchat/hexchat doesn't.
<IdleOne> or he is doing it on purpose
<chu> Oh my, I've never seen you react like that Flannel :o
<Flannel> chu: I'm good.  Let him go.
<ubottu> somsip called the ops in #ubuntu (Guest98459)
<OERIAS> Hello, can I please be unbanned from Ubuntu?
<OERIAS> I've learned my lesson
<OERIAS> Please be merciful
<popey> @btlogin
<OERIAS> excuse me popey ?
<popey> that wasn't aimed at you, sorry.
<popey> OERIAS: why were you banned from #ubuntu ?
<OERIAS> I was spamming the channel
<OERIAS> It was a stupid act on my behalf
<popey> doesn't look like anyone is around right now.
<OERIAS> Please convince some, be kind
<phunyguy> Hello OERIAS
<OERIAS> hey phunyguy
<phunyguy> Let me review the logs please
<OERIAS> Sure phunyguy
<phunyguy> Wow...
<OERIAS> What's wrong?
<phunyguy> It's not even like it was an honest mistake.
<OERIAS> I know
<OERIAS> It was very stupid on my behalf
<phunyguy> OERIAS: do you even use Ubuntu?
<OERIAS>  Yes, on my mum's PC
<phunyguy> and you need help with it?
<OERIAS> Occaisionally when mum makes the random phone call.
<phunyguy> so do you need help with it at the moment?
<OERIAS> Yes, a network driver is crashing the box
<phunyguy> OK.  So come back tomorrow, and I will remove the ban.  :)
<OERIAS> You personally?
<phunyguy> I will most likely be here, so yes.  I think a day with an angry mother should help you understand why you can't be rude in these channels.
<OERIAS> Hahah, you got me their
<OERIAS> Yes I learned my lesson
<phunyguy> so please part the channel for now, and come back in 24 hours.
<OERIAS> Thank you.
<ubottu> Beldar called the ops in #ubuntu (metaleerizdog)
<DJones> Jeez, icesword again
<bazhang> more love
<bazhang> <rifqee> can ubuntu hack wifi?
<bazhang> free vpn plz
<Mrayntwo> !ops
<rww> OERIAS: Howdy. How can we help?
<OERIAS> auto log on, bye
<rww> 22:12:56 < OERIAS> ?join #ubuntu-ops
<rww> uh huh.
<rww> IdleOne: OERIAS is back ^
<rww> i gather from BT that you failed to set his ban for 7 days :P
<rww> (unless you were talking about them earlier, in which case lol ubottu)
<IdleOne> I've decided to not try to understand the what and why
<rww> lol
#ubuntu-ops 2014-08-09
<phunyguy> ahahahaha,
<ubottu> Beldar called the ops in #ubuntu (silveira)
<phunyguy> @comment 63504 being abusive for no reason. lots of swears, etc.. cursing for no reason... removed, and they didn't return.
<ubottu> Comment added.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, edition said: !Vivekananda Samba is a service
<ubottu> eeee called the ops in #ubuntu (TaZeR)
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (Guest37482 spamming)
<bazhang> <DoverMo> ax562, 'su -c "aptitude install vlc" root'
<bazhang> debain?
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, ala-lala said: !no server is <reply> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04.1) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ -...
<Flannel> (that's s/14.04/14.04.1/, I'm inclined not to accept it, 14.04 is 14.04.1 for all intents and purposes)
<knome> !+server
<ubottu> <reply> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !$curLTS ($curLTSLong $curLTSNum) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<knome> ^ and it uses those automatic variables anyway.
<ubottu> Daekdroom called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Guest4905 said: ubottu i know what a ppa is, and that is why I am wondering why I cant just use the xbmc PPA without having to upgrade my whole distro
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (Kai120,)
<Pici> This Corey guy is pretty funny.
<samuraiRM> porco dio
<samuraiRM> ubottu di qualcosa
<IdleOne> that wasn't very nice
<bazhang> <dn4> is ubunt supporting terrorist hackors for data mining?
#ubuntu-ops 2014-08-10
<hggdh> only one thing about the server factoid -- it now uses the same kernel as the desktop
<phunyguy> @mark #ubuntu Tin_man offtopic youtube videos
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, rww said: ubottu: female-#ubuntu-offtopic is <reply> https://i.imgur.com/WsrS1U2.jpg
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (imacat,)
<kcj> Hello, got +q in #ubuntu-offtopic because my flatmates drunken friends are idiots.
<kcj> Anyone around?
<zacwalls> i was banned from #ubuntu. it was a misunderstanding. can i go back now.
<Lukas1321> I haven't joined to #ubuntu for a very long time; now I can't because I'm banned. Can anyone please tell me the reason?
<ikonia> I'll take a look for you
<ikonia> give me a moment please.
<ikonia> Lukas1321: I don't see any reason you'd be banned
<Lukas1321> ikonia, I only know that I'm banned
<Lukas1321> If there's no reason, can someone unban me from there please?
<ikonia> I'm just trying to find your ban
<ikonia> find out what and sort it out with you
<tsimpson> Match: *21!*21@* by k1l_ in #ubuntu on Jul 18 2014 23:10:31 (ID: 63266)
<tsimpson> seems a bit wide to me
<ikonia> yes,
<ikonia> good spot tsimpson
<ikonia> tsimpson: are you sorting it ?
<tsimpson> yeah, I'll remove it
<ikonia> thanks
<Lukas1321> thank you
<tsimpson> you should be able to join now Lukas1321
<Lukas1321> Thank you tsimpson
<tsimpson> you're welcome :)
<Lukas1321> anyway, what does "*21!*21@*" mean?
<tsimpson> it's a ban mask, it matches anyone with a nick or ident that ends in 21
<tsimpson> and Lukas1321 does indeed end in 21, so you got matched by the ban
<Lukas1321> oh. thank you
<k1l> if the linkspam starts again you got tricked again by the spammer. that was the reason fir that wide ban.
<tsimpson> sorry, too wide
<tsimpson> or too wide for a ban without a short-ish duration set
<IdleOne> they been spamming for the past week or two at least
<IdleOne> those Nick21 nicks
<IdleOne> ahh they switched to Nick22
<IdleOne> so that ban was not any good anymore anyway
<tsimpson> I really don't want to manually manage ban exemptions, because that's just not going to work
<IdleOne> agreed
<tsimpson> so settings such a wide ban for an extended period is not cool
<IdleOne> the ban isn't serving its intended purpose anymore so good to remove it
<tsimpson> sucks for us, but hey we volunteered for this!
#ubuntu-ops 2015-08-03
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, nils13 said: ubottu: yes it is the release I installed on my server
<Pici> sigh
<Pici> "but where do i get the skyrim installation file from?? Is the torrent downloadable version of any use??"
<daftykins> got some hassle from 'fathom' who would be a good candidate for eviction
#ubuntu-ops 2015-08-04
<ubottu> wileee called the ops in #ubuntu (atropos)
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (Jock-Roach racist trolling FUD)
<k1l> seems like its idiot day, today
<DJones> School holidays
<k1l> on my schoolholidays i was outside doing sports or swimming with friends etc. seems like beeing a jerk on the internet is the new trend
<Flannel> k1l: Outside is scary.  The daystar is out there.
<Unit193> Also bugs and sunburns.
<Pici> I wasn'
<Pici> t paying attention in #u, so if I just told a troll to join #u-ot, then sorry
<k1l_> seems like a bored schoolholiday guy. better keep an eye on -ot if he keeps his attitude there
<Pici> !guidelines > tehcha
#ubuntu-ops 2015-08-05
<ubottu> squinty called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<phunyguy> handled
<Unit193> k-lined.
<wileee> could we let mate_ know there is a support standard and channel model, they are not even close to
<wileee> on #ubuntu
<k1l> AntiSpamMeta seems to have connection issues.
#ubuntu-ops 2015-08-06
<CeIeIibi> why am i banned from #Ubuntu
<bazhang> CeIeIibi, you know why
<CeIeIibi> its the infamous bazhang
<bazhang> in the text
<bazhang> exit the channel CeIeIibi
<CeIeIibi> fucking cunt
<popey> uh. 15:43 < lubotu3> Error: unresolvable <alias> to isitout-#ubuntu-release-party
<jpds> k1l_: This guy's been dodgy for a while
<zetheroo> seriously!?
<k1l_> zetheroo: hi
<k1l_> zetheroo: if you keep repeating the same thing over and over again no matter what people answer you based with facts, this is getting nowhere and is just spoiling the channel while other users need real technical support.
<zetheroo> hi ... booting me off the channel while I am being batted over the head for suggesting something which non-terminal-loving users might appreciate!?
<zetheroo> they are speaking of facts, yes, but almost none of the facts have anything to do with what I was talking about!
<zetheroo> and every time I try to explain it people are telling me to "stop" ....
<jpds> zetheroo: Non-terminal users can install the GUI frontend apps
<k1l_> zetheroo: you are arguing, that every ubuntu user wants the same things you do. which is just not right.
<zetheroo> no I am not!
<jpds> 15:27:51 < zetheroo > All I am saying is that if there is a built in AV and FW it would be nice for Canonical to make some sort of graphical representation of it's existence ... would be nice ... ;)
<k1l_> ubuntu got ufw and apparmor running. so its there, like its told on the ubuntu.com/desktop site you cited. if someone (and that is not the average ubuntu user) wants to change the configs he can install and use the grafical programs ubuntu ships in the repo.
<zetheroo> I am saying that it would BE NICE (as per my many years of experience helping people move from Windows to Linux) to have some graphical representation of what Canonical boasts Ubuntu to have built in. Why is that so upsetting!?
<k1l_> so, just because you want gufw doesnt mean every ubuntu installation should run gufw by default.
<zetheroo> I don't think I am even talking about gufw
<jpds> zetheroo: A lot of things would be nice, it doesn't mean that they have to be there by default
<zetheroo> For instance in the System Settings ... would be great to have a tab in Security and Privacy for FW and AV ... with maybe some on/off switch or something ...
<zetheroo> like a configure button even...
<k1l_> zetheroo: because most that users lack the knowledge about what firewalls really are and what tehy do.
<zetheroo> just something to let users know that this stuff really IS there and that it really IS "built-in"
<popey> zetheroo: create a design mock up and propose it on the devloper mailing list
<popey> telling us in here won't effect that change
<k1l_> zetheroo: that is exactly that "snake oil privacy" that windows make the users "feel safe"
<zetheroo> ok, but shutting me down for saying "this would be nice for new users" ....
<popey> ubuntu isn't a discussion room for new features
<popey> it's a support channel
<zetheroo> ok ... support ... ok
<zetheroo> so the "off-topic" is better for that?
<popey> sure, but even better would be as I suggested
<popey> a mockup and rationale sent to the developer mailing list
<zetheroo> I just find the crowd in the #ubuntu channel so touchy more and more ... which is why I rarely bother going there ...
<popey> don't then :)
<zetheroo> kinda like the #debian channel used to be years ago ... ha
<zetheroo> but now the #debian channel crowd seem pretty chilled compared
<zetheroo> anyhow - days over. till next time ... ;)
<k1l_> *sigh*
<zetheroo> k1l_: I get the thing about it being an off-topic subject for the #ubuntu channel ...
<zetheroo> can you lift the ban?
<zetheroo> pretty please ... k1l_
<k1l_> zetheroo: honestly, i dont think that next time it will work out better. since you just blame the "touchy folks" and completly missing the point that you just kept repeating the same (false) argument over and over again which made others jump in to correct you.
<zetheroo> ok, what was my "false argument"?
<jpds> 15:29:11 < zetheroo > jpds: "With a built-in firewall and virus protection software, Ubuntu is one of the most secure operating systems around." - This denotes that without these softwares it would be less secure. If AV is not needed why  is it there?
<zetheroo> what about that is "false"?
<k1l_> i would be pleased if you think about that sort of running  a discussion. at elast complaining afterwards that all others are "touchy" is really not helping either.
<zetheroo> If I advertise a car for sale and I say "with the SL301 security system this car is one fo the most secure cars around" does that not denote that without the SL301 security system the car would be less secure!?
<jpds> The fact that you suggest that without an antivirus Ubuntu is "less secure"
<zetheroo>  jpds: nope, you still not getting my point
<zetheroo> I am not saying that Ubuntu is less secure without the AV, I am saying that if you advertise Ubuntu as being secure on the basis that it has AV then you are basically saying that without AV it's not as secure.
<k1l_> zetheroo: like i told before: users from the other car-company are so used to that "security system" where they can click and switch (and in the end it doesnt change anything securitywise) they demand such feature.
<zetheroo> So either Ubuntu is less secure without AV than it is with AV - OR - Canonical are just advertising it in that fashion to make it sound more secure for people who don't know any better ...
<k1l_> but like popey said already: make a program that suits every user and propose it.
<zetheroo> k1l_: ok, but I was not talking about whether or not it's secure, I am talking about giving the user some visual sign that this promise from Canonical actually exists
<zetheroo> instead of telling them "oh it's in there somewhere"
<zetheroo> I am just saying this from hearing dozens of new users tell me this over the last year or so
<k1l_> #ubuntu is the technical support channel. its not the "i demand that to be standard on ubuntu"-channel. i think that was told you already the last times you had issues with the touchy people in #ubuntu
<zetheroo> that all
<zetheroo> k1l_: I get that and I already said as much ...
<k1l_> which brings us to the main point: why should i unmute you, when you were told the samt thing before and yet you did start the same thing today, again
<zetheroo> but I don't think I brought up any "false arguments" as such ... that's how people interpreted it as being ... and attack on the secutiry of Ubuntu ... which it wasn't
<k1l_> this is why i dont cheer up for unmuting you right now.
<zetheroo> k1l_: because I get that the topic is deemed off-topic in that channel
<zetheroo> so I won't bother bringing it up again
<k1l_> zetheroo: that is why i would like you to think about your phrasing and way of discussing/explaining it(repeating it over and over again). that will lead to the same situation we are in right now.
<zetheroo> k1l_: sorry but people jumped to conclusions as well
<zetheroo> I am not going to take a scolding over people jumping down my throat like that ... asking me if I am a retard etc ...
<zetheroo> anyhow - do whatever you must or mustn't ...
<k1l_> dont get me wrong: its fine to ask about the security setups. and its really good to ask if its the right standard we are using right now or if we should adjust it from time to time.
<k1l_> but the way of arguing is the issue i see here.
<Pici> anyone else get a pm from triplerx?
<IdleOne> nope
<hggdh> for the record, ufw does have a graphical interface -- gufw
<hggdh> and no PM from triplex as well
<jpds> hggdh: We told him
<jpds> hggdh: "Well, then it should be by default and in the System Settings, blah"
<k1l_> well, he wants the firewall to pop up with many buttons and switches so the users he brings to ubuntu feel safe. like they are used to from windows with their personal firewall and antivirus programs.
<k1l_> but the way he did speak about #debian and the way he caught more and more users into discussing i think that was what he really wanted. make some toruble
<k1l_> *trouble
#ubuntu-ops 2015-08-07
<bazhang> trouble is my second middle name
<bazhang> after prescient
<hggdh> indeed
<zetheroo> can I be un-muted from the #ubuntu channel?
<zetheroo> anyone around? :)
<ubottu> TJ- called the ops in #ubuntu (spammer Styxan)
<ubottu> Styxan called the ops in #ubuntu (TJ- trying to coerse me into having sex!  I'm under age of 18)
<ubottu> TJ- called the ops in #ubuntu (spammer chinkete)
<ubottu> chinkete called the ops in #ubuntu (spammer NGC3982)
<ubottu> Ben64 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> Pgroovy called the ops in #ubuntu (Ben64 trying to say his x64 is better than x86 machine)
<k1l> too much open proxies out there
<zetheroo> can I be un-muted from the #ubuntu channel?
<zetheroo> k1l: 👋
<k1l> zetheroo: i did set the mute to expire after 24h
<zetheroo> so I have to wait another 5+ hours ... ok
<k1l> i tried to talk to you about the reason why i dont want to unmute you immediately but everytime you tried to escape and blame others. so i am not going to remove the mute before that deadline. maybe other ops see it differently and will talk to you then.
<zetheroo> Just had lunch with our software developers (Ubuntu, iOS and Windows users) and showed them this whole thing, including the text on the Ubuntu website that I was referring to and they gave me the same bewildered reaction that I would expect to get ... that of it being misleading to new users to say that "built-in virus protection software" refers not to an actual Anti-Virus software but instead to the fact that Linux is a securely built OS. They also fo
<k1l> zetheroo: you still expect a thingy with buttons and switches to feel safe
<zetheroo> A new user should not have to input text commands into a prompt in order to enable something which is advertised as being "built-in" - it's just not elegant at all.
<k1l> zetheroo: but ufw and apparmor work differently than the personal firewall and anti-virus programs on windows. but you still can install graphical programs to change settings of that software if you want to change the settings in gui
<k1l> and again: this is not going anywhere. make a proposal of a better solution to the developer mailinglists.
<zetheroo> And this is what bewilders people about Ubuntu (even long-time users such as myself) - on the one hand Ubuntu obviously is trying to lure the most nooby computer user, but on the other hand it's "you have to install something to turn on something which is built-in" - just not what you would expect from a OS trying to attract the broadest base of user - which looking at its website it's obviously doing ...
<k1l> zetheroo: and "built in" doesnt mean "has a gui with clickable buttons and nice switches"
<zetheroo> yes, in the Linux world that's true
<k1l> zetheroo: no. in common sense, that is true
<zetheroo> but coming from OUTSIDE that world it's expected
<zetheroo> well then all these developers are wrong too ... LOL
<k1l> again: just because you _want_ it to be that way doesnt mean everybody thinks that way is the best solution.
<zetheroo> anyhow - we can disagree on it all - but I don't think me pointing these things out is worthy of being muted - maybe the off-topic part, but not the rest.
<zetheroo> I have been bringing Windows users to Linux (mostly Ubuntu) for 10 years ... I know what the experience is like.
<k1l> zetheroo: but again: this is the very wrong place for this dicsussion. again you are just proving that you are not capable of changing your way of discussing and follow simple rules.
<zetheroo> you said "i tried to talk to you about the reason why i dont want to unmute you immediately but everytime you tried to escape and blame others. so i am not going to remove the mute before that deadline. maybe other ops see it differently and will talk to you then." ... and I am just replying to that
<zetheroo> or is this not the place to speak but only be spoken to!?
<k1l> zetheroo: please read the backlog. it was 0,00% about the point that i gave why i dont want to unmute you again.
<zetheroo> your reason is "but everytime you tried to escape and blame others"
<zetheroo> or?
<k1l> it was just your "but my opinion is the only thruth so all the muting was not justified since i know how a linux os should be setup."
<k1l> i gave you the reason yesterday what was my reason to mute you to make sure the #ubuntu channel could be used for ubuntu support again.
<zetheroo> don't know what you mean by "escape" ... as for "blame others" - well yes, almost all involved jumped down my throat for what they thought was me calling Ubuntu security into question (which again is not a crime... or!?)
<zetheroo> I never said my opinion is the only truth.
<k1l> people clearly pointed out what "build in" means. but you kept repeating what your opinion is, no matter what facts people gave you.
<zetheroo> I said that being mobbed and then shut up by a crowd who don't care to understand how new users approach the Ubuntu OS was wrong IMHO
<k1l> than you come in here to talk about the mute (which is the right procedure) but then only point out that "the #ubuntu people are too touchy"
<zetheroo> yes, it's well and all for Linux users to explain what it means TO THEM ... them being avid Linux users ...
<k1l> <zetheroo> I said that being mobbed and then shut up by a crowd _who don't care to understand how new users approach the Ubuntu OS_ was wrong IMHO
<zetheroo> but that says nothing about my point - which was how NON-LINUX USERS appraoch it an what things like this mean to them.
<k1l> the marked part is what makes me feel not to unmute you again. you imply #ubuntu volunteers dont care about other users and you imply that you have the only right ideas and know how to handle ubuntu
<zetheroo> well they didn't show much interest in understanding the experience of the new user
<zetheroo> all they did was say "sudo apt-get xyz" etc ...
<k1l> zetheroo: waht about they have 10000 of experiences with new users?
<zetheroo> for new users that like useless!
<k1l> zetheroo: ok, i am out of this.
<bazhang> zetheroo, this is more a mailing list debate
<zetheroo> they obviously don't ... or maybe they do and turn them off very quick by demanding too much from them ... dunno
<zetheroo> ok, anyhow
<zetheroo> am I allowed to bring up this topic in the #ubuntu-offtopic channel!?
<zetheroo> or am I going to be muted there too?
<bazhang> zetheroo, depends on how you phrase it I suppose
<k1l> zetheroo: this is not your first time beeing muted, kicked or banned due to your way of "discussing". be sure to think about how your discussing-style is recognized by others
<zetheroo> ok
<zetheroo> k1l: yes, sorry I ask pointed questions sometimes....
<bazhang> zetheroo, but the things you are debating are really mailing list material
<zetheroo> I am past the point of asking "how do I print from Ubuntu" :D
<zetheroo> bazhang: hmm ok
<bazhang> 'how do I debate from ubuntu'
<bazhang> !lists
<ubottu> Mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailing lists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<k1l> zetheroo: #ubuntu is the technical support channel run by the community. dont spoil that channel with your discussions. use the mailinglists if you want to change defaults in ubuntu.
<zetheroo> k1l: ok will do
<zetheroo> is ubuntu-devel a good list to use for this?
<bazhang> the list?
<zetheroo> yes
<k1l> ubuntu-devel-discuss for a start.
<zetheroo> ok
<bazhang> try it and see
<zetheroo> ok - thanks ... ;)
<bazhang> np
<k1l_> ah, yesterday i was wondering why there are no paid apps on 15.04 in the software-center because a user in #u asked why that is. now i see all the drama about the software center past 14.04
<k1l_> tl;dr: there will be no .deb based paid apps in the software-center past 14.04
<k1l_> michael_ and ultragamingcard was the same ip
<Pici> didn't realize
<Pici> anyway, they're goner
<Pici> -r
<k1l_> yeah i am sometimes surprised by myself that is can recognize ISPs/hosts from people just joined but cant recognize my physics formulas :X
#ubuntu-ops 2015-08-08
<eipi_1> hello
<bazhang> hi
<eipi_1> hi
<eipi_1> are you or is anyone familiar with lxle 12.04.5?
<bazhang> try #ubuntu
<eipi_1> uh..I have installed lxle
<bazhang> this is not a support channel
<eipi_1> umm, could you please point me in the right direction?  I am very unfamiliar with IRC.
<Unit193> lxle isn't supported in #ubuntu.
<bazhang> !alis | eipi_1
<ubottu> eipi_1: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<eipi_1> but it's a simple quandry I find myself in.  Even the most modest of geeks could advise.
<eipi_1> would you be so kind?
<bazhang> eipi_1, use alis to search for a support channel
<eipi_1> wtf is alis?
<bazhang> eipi_1, I just gave you a bot message about it
<eipi_1> should I ixquick alis or is there something I can type in to the URL field?
<eipi_1> oh
<eipi_1> c'mon man, Ima noob and this is simple...
<eipi_1> Ima boob
<eipi_1> entertain>
<eipi_1> ?>
<bazhang>  /msg alis list lxle  <--- eipi_1
<eipi_1> lol!  but I don't see alis!
<eipi_1> you're first alphabetically
<bazhang> eipi_1, /join #freenode for further help with this
<eipi_1> okeedoke
<bazhang> <Guy1524> also booting from upstart restarts the computer for me
<bazhang> booting from...restarts
<bazhang> does that make sense
<bazhang> oh this guy
<bazhang> he did the same thing a few days ago
<bazhang> ubutnu so buggy, going back to arch!
<AScribe> How does a loser like me stop binge drinking?
<bazhang> try a support forum, and not here AScribe
<AScribe> but its me HFSPLUS
<bazhang> yes
<bazhang> that does not change the answer a whit
<AScribe> you already knew
<bazhang> please exit the channel at this time AScribe
<AScribe> nah
<AScribe> ban me
<bazhang> I'm busy
<AScribe> i will wait here all night until tomorrow until you kick/ban me
<AScribe> so am i
<ubottu> ObrienDave called the ops in #ubuntu (D{17p8zF`_7^}_33)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, ftwig said: ubottu os you are saying it is crap? Want something with a GUI as the restore will be from not very technical users.
#ubuntu-ops 2015-08-09
<Unit193> dxj needs an eye in #ubuntu.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, techkamar said: ubottu , my battery indicator in panel is not updating.....itz always showing 97% left
<techkamar> hi der
<techkamar>  my battery indicator in panel is not updating.....itz always showing 97% left.......im using UNITY
<techkamar> wat to do
<Unit193> !releasenotes
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) release notes can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UtopicUnicorn/ReleaseNotes
#ubuntu-ops 2016-08-08
<haunt> !op
<ubottu> Thanks for letting us know you are here, someone will be along presently
<ubottu> haunt called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<dax> haunt: hello
<dax> haunt: something we can help you with?
<Unit193> He does that.
<dax> maybe he is haunting the channel :3
<ikonia> if br4 is trying to be clever with guest - he's gone
<ikonia> what a shame, I'd have been happy to help him with his selinux issues, it's not everyday you get something unusual / interesting
<Pici> :/
<hggdh> Empyrium: anything we ca do for you?
<dax> sigh, was hoping that'd be fixed or k-lined after months, guess not
#ubuntu-ops 2016-08-09
<k1l> <j_> I had a lover, I don't think I'll risk another these days
<k1l> ?
<k1l> JustinHitla> is this channel about Katamari Damaci ?
<DJones> ok, anonymous120 must have a watcher in #ubuntu, they only joined and spammed after amir107 posted a question
<DJones> Pici: See above
<Pici> DJones: they spammed at :28 unpromted
<DJones> Yeah, but again, pocketkiller that they hilighted didn't say anything between them joining and the spam
<DJones> Hmmh, pocketkiller isn't even in the channel
<ubottu> bekks called the ops in #ubuntu (rmrfnopreservero)
<genii> @comment 73641 issued "rm -rf --no-preserve-root /", booted, returned
<ubottu> Comment added.
#ubuntu-ops 2016-08-10
<ubottu> Fr_Dae called the ops in #lubuntu ()
<ubottu> santabear called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Unit193> andybrine: Howdy.  Anything you need?
<andybrine> Hey, Hows it going?
<andybrine> Im alright at the moment
<hggdh> andybrine: so, if you do not need anything from us, please /part this channel
<andybrine> imkinda busy at the moment
<andybrine> this just opened by default as I was added to the channel
#ubuntu-ops 2016-08-12
<bazhang> larp> d1234567: /!\ #ubuntu has moved to iam.reallyemo.net #fartlek /!\
<bazhang> thats not very convenient!
<Pici> ^
<bazhang> someone accidentally got a kali from their ubuntu apt upgrade
<bazhang> I hate it when that happens
<ikonia> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<popey> bazhang: you said upgrade wouldn't do that, but he did say he put the kali sources in to get some package from there, and left them in 'by accident', so plausible hes 'upgraded' to kali.
<bazhang> cheers popey , I like the quotes around 'upgrade' to kali
<popey> :)
<ubottu> susan5507 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Myrtti> wonder what happens if nobody reacts
<bazhang> is that 'haunt'
<Myrtti> sorry?
<bazhang> or perhaps it's wowaname
<Myrtti> yup
<bazhang> haunt and haunted tend to enter and opcommand
<bazhang> <`Boris> anyone how to fix samba.service -> /dev/null problem
<bazhang> get mongodb
<bazhang> it's webscale
<bazhang> is 'bleeding' code for arch install
<mcphail> Hi. Can someone keep an eye on gustav__ on #ubuntu please?
<mcphail> Very aggressive
<OerHeks> hi, didn't react last night, but swabhar  seems to be PM-ing people
<k1l_> yes i saw it just now in the backlog. he is already gone
<OerHeks> TY, bye
<k1l_> delikurt> are u hacker
<k1l_> now in my pm...
<DJones> Right, pointed - #ubuntu-ru as they asked about russian language
 * DJones suspects a troll anyway
<dax> yay, /quit
<DJones> Or misguided user
<k1l_> using turkish ip and has written turkish some minutes before. i guess some troll or someone who didnt want to join freenode but another network
<DJones> More likely a misguided 14 year old on summer break trying to make a name for themsleves
<DJones> Apologies to responsible 14 year olds
<DJones> BTW, if anybody wants pneumonia, let me know, I can pass it on
<dax> @random disengage quiet
<ubottu> disengage
<dax> kk
<k1l_> WiteStar> akik: i donno but i did have to relink version.h :-P
<k1l_> but its a stock ubuntu .....
<dax> i've got zero sympathy for stubborn fglrx users
<dax> that driver was awful when it was supported, it's miles worse now
<ubottu> YankDownUnder called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Flannel> k1l: if he's supposedly querying people, quieting might not make a whole lot of difference :)
<k1l> yeah, was just going through backlog
#ubuntu-ops 2016-08-13
<Kilos> greetings ops peeps
<ahoneybun> heyo
<Kilos> ohi ahoneybun you here as well
<Kilos> whew
<ahoneybun> well just when I need help lol
<Kilos> lol
<ahoneybun> which is why I know the room
<ahoneybun> Unit193 is very helpful
<ahoneybun> can we give someone op in #ubuntu-bd ?
<Kilos> i normally bug hggdh  he has helped me often too
<Kilos> ahoneybun i can give ops
<Kilos> its just the extra powers that i dont know what command to use
<ahoneybun> someone here will know
<Kilos> the ops i can give doesnt give the person enough power to deop himself even
<Unit193> Kilos: You can alwayd  /deop user  yourself, or  /mode -o user
<Kilos> yes i always deop me, only i want someone i trust in control of that channel when im away
<Kilos> spent too many months rebuilding to take a chance on letting things fall apart again
<Unit193> Kilos: Howdy.  So I presume you had zaki in mind then?  I'd prefer the request come from Ekushey (or do it himself) since he's the founder and owner of the LP team, but poked a LoCo council member real quick anyway, to see what's up.
<Kilos> Unit193 ty for replying
<Kilos> ekushey said last time i chatted with him he is too busy, and has been mia for months
<Kilos> bhavani knows him
<Unit193> (Poked in #ubuntu-locoteams, ftm)
<Kilos> Unit193 im not picking on ekushey but he allowed that loco to collapse and all become facebook users only
<Kilos> when i started trying to revive that loco there were 3 nicks online that didnt respond and over 20 peeps waiting to be approved on their LP page , some for 2 years
<Kilos> imo if someone hasnt got the time then he should hand over admin control
<k1l_> [DoubleAspergers] (~Nazi@138.197.129.146): Autistic Hitler. freenode account: AutisticH1TL3R
<k1l_> i cant think of a way looking more like a troll
<valorie> a troll xmas tree!
#ubuntu-ops 2016-08-14
<ubottu> i_need_new_nick called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<k1l_> !ubuwin
<ubottu> Canonical and Microsoft have announced that Windows 10 will be able to run Ubuntu programs without needing porting/recompilation. This functionality is still in beta and is not supported in #ubuntu. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows.
<k1l_> is it still beta? i think it was announced now on the 1th anniversary update?
<Jordan_U> Well, it's certainly not a stable even practically feature complete implementation of the linux x86_64 ABI.
#ubuntu-ops 2017-08-10
<Jordan_U> Rhombix: When Ubuntu installs grub it puts some files in your EFI System Partition, one of which is at the path /ubuntu/shimx64.efi (Since your ESP is mounted to /boot/efi/ you can see this file a the path /boot/efi/ubuntu/shimx64.efi . This is the file that your boot firmware needs to load to start Ubuntu.
<sary> Salutations!
<knome> sary, since you really seem to want to have an argument, ok, let's take it here
<knome> sary, stop using exclamation marks repeatedly
<knome> sary, also, please stop arguing with other people on the channel on whether they are late or not
<knome> sary, is there anything else we can help you with?
<sary> knome: first this was going on ..
<sary> https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2017/08/10/%23xubuntu.html
<knome> yes, and i told you to stop shouting in the channel
<knome> really, no big deal, but you decided to start arguing about it, so it escalated
<sary> second ,  I'm only exuding positive energy & kickin' up dust here tryng to helo someone and all you're focus is on my typing..
<sary> So, how did you know am being rude while using an exclamation mark !
<knome> because this is IRC and i can't interpret your behavior in any other way than your typing
<sary> how do can you even know what expression am using as..?
<knome> i think we're done here.
<knome> anything else i can help you with?
<sary> so know you think am using it with an attitude ..?
<sary> SO, i've been rude usin ! , according to you , and now we're done also according to you .. why are why here then!
<knome> i'll try to explain it again to you
<knome> i don't know what kind of attitude you have, and i can only trust you have the best intentions
<knome> however, using exclamation marks eg. "shouting" all the time comes out as rude
<knome> whatever your intention is
<knome> so i kindly asked you to stop it
<knome> but you decided to take it as a personal attack against you
<knome> after which you started arguing with other people about their commentary on the same issue as well
<sary> knome:  Good job , i didn't even know you were an ubuntu member untill now ..
<sary> knome: please read # http://grammar.yourdictionary.com/punctuation/when/when-to-use-exclamation-marks.html
<knome> that's irrelevant to IRC communication
<sary> feel free to point me to a one relvant to IRC.
<knome> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<sary> that doesn't say much about using exclamation mark! So, according to you when can i use ! in an ubuntu's channel?
<knome> whenever you want as long as you don't do it repetitively.
<sary> and no, i don't take things personally.
<sary> cool, anything else?
<knome> you're the one who wanted to take it here the first place, so i should ask you
<knome> (and i have...)
<knome> if you don't have anything else, then i'm fine
<sary> Right, to get others respective on this .. but untill now it's only your point of view.
<sary> i'll be idle here unitll someone else has something to say.
<sary> IF i may..
<sary> pleasure to have meet you knome.
<knome> sary, feel free to do that, but please realize it just makes me feel like you're sending signs of a certain kind of attitude with that.
<sary> O' boy ..
<knome> indeed :)
<knome> have fun.
<sary> thaha :) no attiude or any bad feeling against..thank you, you too.
<ikonia> sary: do you need anything else from this channel ?
<sary> ikonia: i was hoping to get others respective, but i got the answer from knome .. now i take it you want me to leave!
<ikonia> we have a no idle policy in the channel, so unless you need/want something, we ask you not to idle in the channel please.
<ikonia> so if you need something, happy to help but if not, if you could /part the channel, that would be great
<knome> ikonia, i believe he'd like a second opinion on the issue
<ikonia> I don't see an issue to be honest, a slight change in typing style to be a little more IRC friendly, no issue, no big deal
<sary> Alright, thanks you guys , am out.
<knome> ikonia, ta
<ikonia> no problem, just seemed like a non-issue
#ubuntu-ops 2017-08-12
<genii> bazhang: They do this on the regular?
<genii> ( I've been on vacation )
<bazhang> genii, that one, yeah
<bazhang> I accidentally the fish
<genii> Heh
<bazhang> check his quit message
<bazhang> he has no trouble with grammar there
<genii> Seems so
#ubuntu-ops 2017-08-13
<ubottu> aloo_shu called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
#ubuntu-ops 2018-08-07
<Unit193> andyrock: As you seem to have gathered, it's because you weren't identified with services.
#ubuntu-ops 2018-08-08
<hfsplus> !ops
<ubottu> Thanks for letting us know you are here, someone will be along presently
<ubottu> hfsplus called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<hfsplus> Yo
<hfsplus> !ops
<ubottu> Thanks for letting us know you are here, someone will be along presently
<ubottu> hfsplus called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<adrian_1908> yes, that works.
<adrian_1908> Hello, when I joined #ubuntu today, I got "Cannot join #ubuntu (You are banned)". Only way I can make sense of it is if the IP is banned, maybe in light of the recent spam attacks.
<adrian_1908> brb
 * adrian_1908 back
<adrian_1908> So if anyone could look into this, I'd be grateful. Was able to join yesterday.
<TJ-> could we have erge in #ubuntu warned to stop giving malicious/ridiculous suggestions?
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (erge disturbing support)
<ubottu> erge called the ops in #ubuntu (lotuspsychje posting cp)
<adrian_1908> Any mod here?
<hfsplus> Yes
<hfsplus> Whay you need
<adrian_1908> Hello, for some reason I found myself banned on #ubuntu today. Worked fine yesterday. It must be some mistake.
<adrian_1908> hfsplus: Can you help? I wouldn't know where else to ask. Only was I can make sense of it is if it's some IP-range ban, maybe related to the recent spam attacks.
<adrian_1908> s/Only was/Only way
<adrian_1908> I was on the channel yesterday without issues, so the ban happened while I was offline.
<hfsplus> You need to wait for an op
<hfsplus> Like i have been for the last 4 hours
<adrian_1908> Hehe, alrighty then.
<hfsplus> !opz
<hfsplus> Is selena gomez a virgin?
<hfsplus> Yo
<tomreyn> please have an eye on 'erge' in #ubuntu
#ubuntu-ops 2018-08-09
<adrian_1908> Hello. I'm still (falsely) banned in #ubuntu. Could someone please look into it.
<el> adrian_1908: i'm not seeing what would be keeping you out. what's the actual error you're getting?
<adrian_1908> el: On join attempt, I get "Cannot join #ubuntu (You are banned)."
<adrian_1908> Since 2 days, happened while I wasn't online it seems.
<el> did you try join it again since i spoke?
<adrian_1908> yes, just tried.
<adrian_1908> If I knew the reason maybe I could do something about it. I recalled saying something about everyone idling except those spammers, but surely that wasn't a banable offense. I've been on the channel for ages.
<adrian_1908> So I wonder if it's some mistake, technical or personal.
<el> it's possibly by your ip, and you're cloaked
<Flannel> adrian_1908: We're not seeing anything.  But if your uncloaked hostmask matches, it'll still ban you.  Do you mind telling us your host-prior-to-cloak so we can look at those to figure out which ban it is?
<adrian_1908> el: yeah, thinking it might be ip. Would have happened in light of the recent spam attacks then, same VPN maybe.
<el> very likely then
<el> can you try a different address? if we've banned the vpn address it is possibly for good reason
<adrian_1908> Flannel: pardon, how do I find that host-prior-to-cloak value?
<el> adrian_1908: you should see it in your /whois
<adrian_1908> yeah, I'll try a different ip. I tend to stick to one for long time usually, but i'll pick another one to test.
<el> and which vpn might i ask?
<adrian_1908> Mullvad
<el> we can check and remove the ban now if you can tell us what ip is in /whois adrian_1908
<adrian_1908> seems to be ipv6: 2a02:20c8:4124::7d   the ipv4 range (that I can keep in my head) is 91.90.44.11-17
<el> adrian_1908: try join again please?
<adrian_1908> btw, not sure if it's problem, but I suspect the last part changes as I reconnect. it might not be ::7d but e.g. ::3d or ::5d at times iirc.
<adrian_1908> yup, that works.
<el> if it happens again then someone naughty likes your regular exit and you should try again :)
<adrian_1908> hehe, yeah. well, thanks for the help!
<el> np
<leftyfb> Can we please remove bugzbunny20 again? He's begging to be banned again.
#ubuntu-ops 2018-08-10
<Helenah> I recommend temporily setting +r on your Ubuntu channels, the litepub community is not liking the amount of people questioning them about the spam, and people in the #ubuntu channel are being spammed themselves by the spammers joining.
<Helenah> I know it locks people out of the channel who don't know to register, however the reality is spammers don't tend to register their nicks, they use different IPs to evade klines and continue their spamming.
<leftyfb> Helenah: mind you, the Sigyn bot in there monitors for spam and bans immediately Not just in that channel but all of Freenode
<Helenah> However, it's clearly not working. They join, send people spam message, then get banned. This needs to be prevented before it because a nuissance to other people.
<Helenah> *becomes
<leftyfb> It is working exactly as designed
<Helenah> Agreed
<Helenah> I mean, I've no problems however you run the IRC channel. I just thought I'd let you know that by spammers getting chance to spam people can be an annoyance. I will now leave this channel to free it up for others who need ops support.
<hggdh> yes, we are aware of that
<Flannel> leftyfb: Is there anything we can help you with today?
<Flannel> emma: Is there anything we can help you with today?
<leftyfb> Flannel: Yes, I made a request the other day regarding our good friend" buzbunny20
<Flannel> leftyfb: I vaguely remember this.  As far as I remember, they were removed.  Can you refresh my memory on anything I missed?
<leftyfb> Flannel: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/f6v68Vxp8b/
<leftyfb> there's more, but you get the point
<leftyfb> constantly begging to be banned and causing more problems trying to "help" people
<Flannel> leftyfb: Alright, as far as I can see, it's only happened once.  Possibly a second time (which resulted in a ban), but I'm not sure that's the same person.
<leftyfb> seriously?
<Flannel> leftyfb: So, I agree it's problematic, and we'll definitely be keeping an eye on him.
<hggdh> And I have, but bugz* stopped yesterday, and there was no reason to kick/ban him any more.
<Flannel> and I'll also be going through #ubuntu logs to see if he was acting up again over the past N days.
<hggdh> also, I note that baiting them does not help much
<Flannel> leftyfb: So again, thanks for pointing it out.
<leftyfb> This kid's ONLY purpose is to troll, BEG to be banned and make life difficult for people looking for legitimate support. This has been ongoing for at least 8 months from my logs. Doing all the actions I just stated every few days or weeks. Relentlessly. Goading you ops BEGGING to be banned. Bragging about being banned. And the best you can say is "It only happened once". "Don't encourage him" I would say he makes you ops look foolish but you
<leftyfb> do that just fine on your own without his help. Again, completely useless as usual.
<Flannel> andyrock: Is there anything we can help you with today?
<Flannel> for the record, leftyfb, if this is a consistent pattern and he's not going to change, I'm for a ban because I'd be uncomfortable with that behavior in #u constantly.  We just need to determine whether that's actually the case before jumping to that.
<hggdh> hi stove
<hggdh> er, steel
<hggdh> what can we do for you?
<hggdh> steel: well, I was not opped up, so no, I can noot see what you wrote before
<steel> As i said, dont lie
<hggdh> steel: I am not going to discuss that. I repeat, what can we do for you?
<steel> But yes, there's something you can do for me. Tell that guy that the year is not 2004
<steel> And deop el
<hggdh> steel: not germane, either request.
<steel> Deop el
<steel> That person doesnt help me
<hggdh> steel: you came to this channel to correct someone about the year the rickthing is?
<steel> No, it wasnt me
<hggdh> steel: and, frankly, it is you and me. Please focus on that
<hggdh> steel: now it is my turn: please do not lie to us
<steel> I just opened the link, and since i know the song, i also know that it's a of 1987
<hggdh> steel: I really am not worried about it.
<steel> Im not lying to anyone
<steel> I am
<steel> Im a fan of rick
<hggdh> steel: so, anything else we can do for you? If not, please /part the channel
<steel> I will not
<Unit193> [16:15:53] < ~steel> 22 people rickrolled so far in #ubuntu since i started using goo.gl links lol
<Unit193> Mhmm.
<hggdh> yep. I do not know why I still try to reason
<possiblyanowl> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<ubottu> leftyfb called the ops in #ubuntu (lyricsguy_)
<oerheks> hi we have this lyricsguy in #u, can you 'help' him
<oerheks> come on guys, you read this
<ubottu> oerheks called the ops in #ubuntu ()
#ubuntu-ops 2018-08-11
<Zuu_> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<tcsc5> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<ramsey28> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<abrotman10> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<OwenBarfield> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<hexa-23> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<heinrich599129> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<Turbo-Folker> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<ByronJohnson21> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<ubottu> EriC^ called the ops in #ubuntu (lyricsguy)
<prolyricsguy> Hello, I am yrics professional bot. I am work-in progress, so, expect bugs
<prolyricsguy> Type one of the folIowing commands to dispIay the lyrics of that song
<prolyricsguy> AvaiIable commands: !despacito, !rickroll (never gonna give you up)
<cancrogeno> !despacito
<prolyricsguy> Now I'm singing in a channel, please wait
<prolyricsguy> Hay
<prolyricsguy> Fons1
<prolyricsguy> DY
<prolyricsguy> Hoh
<prolyricsguy> Oh n0, oh no
<prolyricsguy> Oh yeah
<prolyricsguy> Diridiri, dirididi Daddy
<prolyricsguy> Go
<prolyricsguy> Sí, sabes que ya llevo un rato mirándote
<prolyricsguy> Tengo que bailar contigo hoy (DY)
<prolyricsguy> Vi que tu mirada ya estaba llamándome
<prolyricsguy> Muéstrame el camino que yo voy (Oh)
<prolyricsguy> Tú, tú eres el imán y yo soy el metal
<prolyricsguy> Me voy acercando y voy armando el plan
<prolyricsguy> Solo con pensarlo se acelera el pulso (Oh yeah)
<prolyricsguy> Ya, ya me está gustando más de lo normal
<prolyricsguy> Todos mis sentidos van pidiendo más
<prolyricsguy> Esto hay que tomarlo sin ningún apuro
<prolyricsguy> refrain begin:
<Guest70765> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<prolyricsguy> Hello, I am yrics professional bot. I am work-in progress, so, expect bugs
<prolyricsguy> Type one of the folIowing commands to dispIay the lyrics of that song
<prolyricsguy> AvaiIable commands: !despacito, !rickroll (never gonna give you up)
<umano> !rickroll
<prolyricsguy>  Now I'm singing in a channel, please wait
<prolyricsguy> We're no strangers to love
<prolyricsguy> You know the rules and so do I
<prolyricsguy> A full commitment's what I'm thinking of
<prolyricsguy> You wouldn't get this from any other guy
<prolyricsguy> I just wanna tell you how I'm feeling
<prolyricsguy> Gotta make you understand
<prolyricsguy> refrain begin:
<prolyricsguy> Never gonna give you up
<prolyricsguy> Never gonna let you down
<prolyricsguy> Never gonna run around and desert you
<prolyricsguy> Never gonna make you cry
<prolyricsguy> Never gonna say goodbye
<prolyricsguy> Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you
<prolyricsguy> refrain end
<prolyricsguy> Hello, I am yrics professional bot. I am work-in progress, so, expect bugs
<prolyricsguy> Type one of the folIowing commands to dispIay the lyrics of that song
<prolyricsguy> AvaiIable commands: !despacito, !rickroll (never gonna give you up)
<umano> !despacito
<prolyricsguy> Now I'm singing in a channel, please wait
<prolyricsguy> Hay
<prolyricsguy> Fons1
<prolyricsguy> DY
<prolyricsguy> Hoh
<prolyricsguy> Oh n0, oh no
<prolyricsguy> Oh yeah
<prolyricsguy> Diridiri, dirididi Daddy
<prolyricsguy> Go
<prolyricsguy> Sí, sabes que ya llevo un rato mirándote
<prolyricsguy> Tengo que bailar contigo hoy (DY)
<prolyricsguy> Vi que tu mirada ya estaba llamándome
<prolyricsguy> Muéstrame el camino que yo voy (Oh)
<prolyricsguy> Tú, tú eres el imán y yo soy el metal
<prolyricsguy> Me voy acercando y voy armando el plan
<prolyricsguy> Solo con pensarlo se acelera el pulso (Oh yeah)
<prolyricsguy> Ya, ya me está gustando más de lo normal
<prolyricsguy> Todos mis sentidos van pidiendo más
<prolyricsguy> Esto hay que tomarlo sin ningún apuro
<prolyricsguy> Mami, esto es dando y dándolo
<prolyricsguy> Sabes que tu corazón conmigo te hace bom, bom
<prolyricsguy> Sabes que esa beba está buscando de mi bom, bom
<prolyricsguy> Ven prueba de mi boca para ver cómo te sabe
<prolyricsguy> Quiero, quiero, quiero ver cuánto amor a ti te cabe
<prolyricsguy> Yo no tengo prisa, yo me quiero dar el viaje
<prolyricsguy> Empecemos lento, después salvaje
<prolyricsguy> Pasito a pasito suave suavecito
<prolyricsguy> Nos vamos pegando poquito a poquito
<prolyricsguy> Cuando tú me besas con esa destreza
<prolyricsguy> Veo que eres malicia con delicadeza
<prolyricsguy> Pasito a pasito, suave suavecito
<prolyricsguy> Nos vamos pegando, poquito a poquito
<prolyricsguy> Y es que esa belleza es un rompecabezas
<prolyricsguy> Pero pa montarlo aquí tengo la pieza
<prolyricsguy> ~REFRAIN~
<prolyricsguy> Despacito
<prolyricsguy> Vamos a hacerlo en una playa en Puerto Rico
<umano> !rickroll
<prolyricsguy>  Now I'm singing in a channel, please wait
<prolyricsguy> We're no strangers to love
<prolyricsguy> You know the rules and so do I
<prolyricsguy> A full commitment's what I'm thinking of
<prolyricsguy> You wouldn't get this from any other guy
<prolyricsguy> I just wanna tell you how I'm feeling
<prolyricsguy> Gotta make you understand
<prolyricsguy> refrain begin:
<prolyricsguy> Never gonna give you up
<prolyricsguy> Never gonna let you down
<prolyricsguy> Never gonna run around and desert you
<prolyricsguy> Never gonna make you cry
<prolyricsguy> Never gonna say goodbye
<prolyricsguy> Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you
<prolyricsguy> refrain end
<prolyricsguy> We've known each other for so long
<prolyricsguy> Your heart's been aching but you're too shy to say it
<prolyricsguy> Inside we both know what's been going on
<prolyricsguy> Hello, I am yrics professional bot. I am work-in progress, so, expect bugs
<prolyricsguy> Type one of the folIowing commands to dispIay the lyrics of that song
<prolyricsguy> AvaiIable commands: !despacito, !rickroll (never gonna give you up)
<umano> !despacito
<prolyricsguy> Now I'm singing in a channel, please wait
<prolyricsguy> Hay
<prolyricsguy> Fons1
<prolyricsguy> DY
<prolyricsguy> Hoh
<prolyricsguy> Oh n0, oh no
<prolyricsguy> Oh yeah
<prolyricsguy> Diridiri, dirididi Daddy
<prolyricsguy> Go
<prolyricsguy> Sí, sabes que ya llevo un rato mirándote
<umano> Hey el hggdh unit193
<prolyricsguy> Tengo que bailar contigo hoy (DY)
<prolyricsguy> Vi que tu mirada ya estaba llamándome
<prolyricsguy> Muéstrame el camino que yo voy (Oh)
<prolyricsguy> Tú, tú eres el imán y yo soy el metal
<prolyricsguy> Me voy acercando y voy armando el plan
<prolyricsguy> Solo con pensarlo se acelera el pulso (Oh yeah)
<prolyricsguy> Ya, ya me está gustando más de lo normal
<prolyricsguy> Todos mis sentidos van pidiendo más
<prolyricsguy> Esto hay que tomarlo sin ningún apuro
<prolyricsguy> refrain begin:
<prolyricsguy> Despacito
<prolyricsguy> Quiero respirar tu cuello despacito
<prolyricsguy> Deja que te diga cosas al oído
<prolyricsguy> Para que te acuerdes si no estás conmigo
<prolyricsguy> Despacit0
<prolyricsguy> Quiero desnudarte a besos despacito
<prolyricsguy> Firmo en las paredes de tu laberinto
<prolyricsguy> Y hacer de tu cuerpo todo un manuscrito (sube, sube, sube)
<prolyricsguy> (Sube, sube)
<prolyricsguy> Quiero ver bailar tu pelo
<prolyricsguy> Quiero ser tu ritmo
<prolyricsguy> Que le enseñes a mi boca
<prolyricsguy> Tus lugares favoritos (favoritos, favoritos baby)
<prolyricsguy> Déjame sobrepasar tus zonas de peligro
<prolyricsguy> Hasta provocar tus gritos
<prolyricsguy> Y que olvides tu apellido
<prolyricsguy> refrain end
<prolyricsguy> Si te pido un beso ven dámelo
<prolyricsguy> Yo sé que estás pensándolo
<prolyricsguy> Llevo tiempo intentándolo
<prolyricsguy> Mami, esto es dando y dándolo
<prolyricsguy> Sabes que tu corazón conmigo te hace bom, bom
<prolyricsguy> Sabes que esa beba está buscando de mi bom, bom
<prolyricsguy> Ven prueba de mi boca para ver cómo te sabe
<prolyricsguy> Quiero, quiero, quiero ver cuánto amor a ti te cabe
<prolyricsguy> Yo no tengo prisa, yo me quiero dar el viaje
<prolyricsguy> Empecemos lento, después salvaje
<prolyricsguy> Pasito a pasito suave suavecito
<prolyricsguy> Nos vamos pegando poquito a poquito
<prolyricsguy> Cuando tú me besas con esa destreza
<prolyricsguy> Veo que eres malicia con delicadeza
<prolyricsguy> Pasito a pasito, suave suavecito
<prolyricsguy> Nos vamos pegando, poquito a poquito
<prolyricsguy> Y es que esa belleza es un rompecabezas
<prolyricsguy> Pero pa montarlo aquí tengo la pieza
<prolyricsguy> ~REFRAIN~
<prolyricsguy> Despacito
<prolyricsguy> Vamos a hacerlo en una playa en Puerto Rico
<prolyricsguy> Hasta que las olas griten "¡ay, bendito!"
<prolyricsguy> Para que mi sello se quede contigo
<prolyricsguy> Pasito a pasito, suave suavecit0
<prolyricsguy> Nos vamos pegando, poquito a poquito
<prolyricsguy> Que le enseñes a mi boca
<prolyricsguy> Tus lugares favoritos (favoritos, favoritos baby)
<prolyricsguy> Pasito a pasito, suave suavecito
<prolyricsguy> Nos vamos pegando, poquito a poquito
<prolyricsguy> Hasta provocar tus gritos
<prolyricsguy> Y que olvides tu apellido (DY)
<prolyricsguy> Despacito
<prolyricsguy> I'm done, you can run commands now
<umano> !rickroll
<prolyricsguy>  Now I'm singing in a channel, please wait
<prolyricsguy> We're no strangers to love
<prolyricsguy> You know the rules and so do I
<prolyricsguy> A full commitment's what I'm thinking of
<umano> !despacito
<prolyricsguy> You wouldn't get this from any other guy
<prolyricsguy> I just wanna tell you how I'm feeling
<prolyricsguy> Gotta make you understand
<umano> !rickroll
<prolyricsguy> refrain begin:
<prolyricsguy> Never gonna give you up
<prolyricsguy> Never gonna let you down
<prolyricsguy> Never gonna run around and desert you
<prolyricsguy> Never gonna make you cry
<prolyricsguy> Never gonna say goodbye
<prolyricsguy> Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you
<prolyricsguy> refrain end
<prolyricsguy> We've known each other for so long
<prolyricsguy> Your heart's been aching but you're too shy to say it
<prolyricsguy> Inside we both know what's been going on
<prolyricsguy> We know the game and we're gonna play it
<prolyricsguy> And if you ask me how I'm feeling
<prolyricsguy> Don't tell me you're too blind to see
<prolyricsguy> ~REFRAIN X2~
<prolyricsguy> (Give you up)
<prolyricsguy> (Ooh) Never gonna give, never gonna give
<prolyricsguy> (Give you up)
<prolyricsguy> We've known each other for so long
<prolyricsguy> Your heart's been aching but you're too shy to say it
<prolyricsguy> Inside we both know what's been going on
<prolyricsguy> We know the game and we're gonna play it
<prolyricsguy> I just wanna tell you how I'm feeling
<prolyricsguy> Gotta make you understand
<prolyricsguy> /REFRAIN X2/
<prolyricsguy> I'm done, you can run commands now
<prolyricsguy> Now I'm singing in a channel, please wait
<prolyricsguy> Hay
<prolyricsguy> Fons1
<prolyricsguy> DY
<prolyricsguy> Hoh
<prolyricsguy> Oh n0, oh no
<prolyricsguy> Oh yeah
<prolyricsguy> Diridiri, dirididi Daddy
<prolyricsguy> Go
<prolyricsguy> Sí, sabes que ya llevo un rato mirándote
<prolyricsguy> Tengo que bailar contigo hoy (DY)
<prolyricsguy> Vi que tu mirada ya estaba llamándome
<prolyricsguy> Muéstrame el camino que yo voy (Oh)
<prolyricsguy> Tú, tú eres el imán y yo soy el metal
<prolyricsguy> Me voy acercando y voy armando el plan
<prolyricsguy> Solo con pensarlo se acelera el pulso (Oh yeah)
<prolyricsguy> Ya, ya me está gustando más de lo normal
<prolyricsguy> Todos mis sentidos van pidiendo más
<prolyricsguy> Esto hay que tomarlo sin ningún apuro
<prolyricsguy> refrain begin:
<prolyricsguy> Despacito
<prolyricsguy> Quiero respirar tu cuello despacito
<prolyricsguy> Deja que te diga cosas al oído
<prolyricsguy> Para que te acuerdes si no estás conmigo
<prolyricsguy> Hello, I am yrics professional bot. I am work-in progress, so, expect bugs
<prolyricsguy> Type one of the folIowing commands to dispIay the lyrics of that song
<prolyricsguy> AvaiIable commands: !despacito, !rickroll (never gonna give you up)
<umano> !despacito
<prolyricsguy> Now I'm singing in a channel, please wait
<prolyricsguy> Hay
<prolyricsguy> Fons1
<prolyricsguy> DY
<prolyricsguy> Hoh
<prolyricsguy> Oh n0, oh no
<prolyricsguy> Oh yeah
<prolyricsguy> Diridiri, dirididi Daddy
<prolyricsguy> Go
<prolyricsguy> Sí, sabes que ya llevo un rato mirándote
<prolyricsguy> Tengo que bailar contigo hoy (DY)
<prolyricsguy> Vi que tu mirada ya estaba llamándome
<prolyricsguy> Muéstrame el camino que yo voy (Oh)
<prolyricsguy> Tú, tú eres el imán y yo soy el metal
<prolyricsguy> Me voy acercando y voy armando el plan
<prolyricsguy> Solo con pensarlo se acelera el pulso (Oh yeah)
<prolyricsguy> Ya, ya me está gustando más de lo normal
<prolyricsguy> Todos mis sentidos van pidiendo más
<prolyricsguy> Esto hay que tomarlo sin ningún apuro
<prolyricsguy> refrain begin:
<prolyricsguy> Despacito
<prolyricsguy> Quiero respirar tu cuello despacito
<prolyricsguy> Deja que te diga cosas al oído
<prolyricsguy> Para que te acuerdes si no estás conmigo
<prolyricsguy> Despacit0
<prolyricsguy> Quiero desnudarte a besos despacito
<prolyricsguy> Firmo en las paredes de tu laberinto
<prolyricsguy> Y hacer de tu cuerpo todo un manuscrito (sube, sube, sube)
<prolyricsguy> (Sube, sube)
<prolyricsguy> Quiero ver bailar tu pelo
<prolyricsguy> Quiero ser tu ritmo
<prolyricsguy> Que le enseñes a mi boca
<prolyricsguy> Tus lugares favoritos (favoritos, favoritos baby)
<prolyricsguy> Déjame sobrepasar tus zonas de peligro
<prolyricsguy> Hasta provocar tus gritos
<prolyricsguy> Y que olvides tu apellido
<prolyricsguy> refrain end
<prolyricsguy> Si te pido un beso ven dámelo
<prolyricsguy> Yo sé que estás pensándolo
<prolyricsguy> Llevo tiempo intentándolo
<prolyricsguy> Mami, esto es dando y dándolo
<prolyricsguy> Sabes que tu corazón conmigo te hace bom, bom
<prolyricsguy> Sabes que esa beba está buscando de mi bom, bom
<prolyricsguy> Ven prueba de mi boca para ver cómo te sabe
<prolyricsguy> Quiero, quiero, quiero ver cuánto amor a ti te cabe
<prolyricsguy> Yo no tengo prisa, yo me quiero dar el viaje
<prolyricsguy> Empecemos lento, después salvaje
<prolyricsguy> Pasito a pasito suave suavecito
<prolyricsguy> Nos vamos pegando poquito a poquito
<prolyricsguy> Cuando tú me besas con esa destreza
<prolyricsguy> Veo que eres malicia con delicadeza
<prolyricsguy> Pasito a pasito, suave suavecito
<prolyricsguy> Nos vamos pegando, poquito a poquito
<prolyricsguy> Y es que esa belleza es un rompecabezas
<prolyricsguy> Pero pa montarlo aquí tengo la pieza
<prolyricsguy> ~REFRAIN~
<prolyricsguy> Despacito
<prolyricsguy> Vamos a hacerlo en una playa en Puerto Rico
<prolyricsguy> Hasta que las olas griten "¡ay, bendito!"
<prolyricsguy> Para que mi sello se quede contigo
<prolyricsguy> Pasito a pasito, suave suavecit0
<prolyricsguy> Nos vamos pegando, poquito a poquito
<prolyricsguy> Que le enseñes a mi boca
<prolyricsguy> Tus lugares favoritos (favoritos, favoritos baby)
<prolyricsguy> Pasito a pasito, suave suavecito
<prolyricsguy> Nos vamos pegando, poquito a poquito
<prolyricsguy> Hasta provocar tus gritos
<prolyricsguy> Y que olvides tu apellido (DY)
<prolyricsguy> Despacito
<prolyricsguy> I'm done, you can run commands now
<umano> !despacito
<prolyricsguy> Now I'm singing in a channel, please wait
<prolyricsguy> Hay
<prolyricsguy> Fons1
<prolyricsguy> DY
<prolyricsguy> Hoh
<prolyricsguy> Oh n0, oh no
<prolyricsguy> Oh yeah
<prolyricsguy> Diridiri, dirididi Daddy
<prolyricsguy> Go
<prolyricsguy> Sí, sabes que ya llevo un rato mirándote
<prolyricsguy> Tengo que bailar contigo hoy (DY)
<prolyricsguy> Vi que tu mirada ya estaba llamándome
<prolyricsguy> Muéstrame el camino que yo voy (Oh)
<prolyricsguy> Tú, tú eres el imán y yo soy el metal
<prolyricsguy> Me voy acercando y voy armando el plan
<prolyricsguy> Solo con pensarlo se acelera el pulso (Oh yeah)
<prolyricsguy> Ya, ya me está gustando más de lo normal
<prolyricsguy> Todos mis sentidos van pidiendo más
<prolyricsguy> Esto hay que tomarlo sin ningún apuro
<prolyricsguy> refrain begin:
<prolyricsguy> Despacito
<prolyricsguy> Quiero respirar tu cuello despacito
<prolyricsguy> Deja que te diga cosas al oído
<prolyricsguy> Para que te acuerdes si no estás conmigo
<prolyricsguy> Despacit0
<prolyricsguy> Quiero desnudarte a besos despacito
<prolyricsguy> Firmo en las paredes de tu laberinto
<prolyricsguy> Y hacer de tu cuerpo todo un manuscrito (sube, sube, sube)
<prolyricsguy> (Sube, sube)
<prolyricsguy> Quiero ver bailar tu pelo
<prolyricsguy> Quiero ser tu ritmo
<prolyricsguy> Que le enseñes a mi boca
<prolyricsguy> Tus lugares favoritos (favoritos, favoritos baby)
<prolyricsguy> Déjame sobrepasar tus zonas de peligro
<prolyricsguy> Hasta provocar tus gritos
<prolyricsguy> Y que olvides tu apellido
<prolyricsguy> refrain end
<prolyricsguy> Si te pido un beso ven dámelo
<prolyricsguy> Yo sé que estás pensándolo
<prolyricsguy> Llevo tiempo intentándolo
<prolyricsguy> Mami, esto es dando y dándolo
<prolyricsguy> Sabes que tu corazón conmigo te hace bom, bom
<prolyricsguy> Sabes que esa beba está buscando de mi bom, bom
<prolyricsguy> Ven prueba de mi boca para ver cómo te sabe
<prolyricsguy> Quiero, quiero, quiero ver cuánto amor a ti te cabe
<prolyricsguy> Yo no tengo prisa, yo me quiero dar el viaje
<prolyricsguy> Empecemos lento, después salvaje
<prolyricsguy> Pasito a pasito suave suavecito
<prolyricsguy> Nos vamos pegando poquito a poquito
<prolyricsguy> Cuando tú me besas con esa destreza
<prolyricsguy> Veo que eres malicia con delicadeza
<prolyricsguy> Pasito a pasito, suave suavecito
<prolyricsguy> Nos vamos pegando, poquito a poquito
<prolyricsguy> Y es que esa belleza es un rompecabezas
<prolyricsguy> Pero pa montarlo aquí tengo la pieza
<prolyricsguy> ~REFRAIN~
<prolyricsguy> Despacito
<prolyricsguy> Vamos a hacerlo en una playa en Puerto Rico
<prolyricsguy> Hasta que las olas griten "¡ay, bendito!"
<prolyricsguy> Para que mi sello se quede contigo
<prolyricsguy> Pasito a pasito, suave suavecit0
<prolyricsguy> Nos vamos pegando, poquito a poquito
<prolyricsguy> Que le enseñes a mi boca
<prolyricsguy> Tus lugares favoritos (favoritos, favoritos baby)
<prolyricsguy> Pasito a pasito, suave suavecito
<prolyricsguy> Nos vamos pegando, poquito a poquito
<prolyricsguy> Hasta provocar tus gritos
<prolyricsguy> Y que olvides tu apellido (DY)
<prolyricsguy> Despacito
<prolyricsguy> I'm done, you can run commands now
<umano> !despacito
<prolyricsguy> Now I'm singing in a channel, please wait
<prolyricsguy> Hay
<prolyricsguy> Fons1
<prolyricsguy> DY
<prolyricsguy> Hoh
<prolyricsguy> Oh n0, oh no
<prolyricsguy> Oh yeah
<prolyricsguy> Diridiri, dirididi Daddy
<prolyricsguy> Go
<prolyricsguy> Sí, sabes que ya llevo un rato mirándote
<prolyricsguy> Tengo que bailar contigo hoy (DY)
<prolyricsguy> Vi que tu mirada ya estaba llamándome
<prolyricsguy> Muéstrame el camino que yo voy (Oh)
<prolyricsguy> Tú, tú eres el imán y yo soy el metal
<prolyricsguy> Me voy acercando y voy armando el plan
<prolyricsguy> Solo con pensarlo se acelera el pulso (Oh yeah)
<prolyricsguy> Ya, ya me está gustando más de lo normal
<prolyricsguy> Todos mis sentidos van pidiendo más
<prolyricsguy> Esto hay que tomarlo sin ningún apuro
<prolyricsguy> refrain begin:
<prolyricsguy> Despacito
<prolyricsguy> Quiero respirar tu cuello despacito
<prolyricsguy> Deja que te diga cosas al oído
<prolyricsguy> Para que te acuerdes si no estás conmigo
<prolyricsguy> Despacit0
<prolyricsguy> Quiero desnudarte a besos despacito
<prolyricsguy> Firmo en las paredes de tu laberinto
<prolyricsguy> Y hacer de tu cuerpo todo un manuscrito (sube, sube, sube)
<prolyricsguy> (Sube, sube)
<prolyricsguy> Quiero ver bailar tu pelo
<prolyricsguy> Quiero ser tu ritmo
<prolyricsguy> Que le enseñes a mi boca
<prolyricsguy> Tus lugares favoritos (favoritos, favoritos baby)
<prolyricsguy> Déjame sobrepasar tus zonas de peligro
<prolyricsguy> Hasta provocar tus gritos
<prolyricsguy> Y que olvides tu apellido
<prolyricsguy> refrain end
<prolyricsguy> Si te pido un beso ven dámelo
<prolyricsguy> Yo sé que estás pensándolo
<prolyricsguy> Llevo tiempo intentándolo
<prolyricsguy> Mami, esto es dando y dándolo
<prolyricsguy> Sabes que tu corazón conmigo te hace bom, bom
<prolyricsguy> Sabes que esa beba está buscando de mi bom, bom
<prolyricsguy> Ven prueba de mi boca para ver cómo te sabe
<prolyricsguy> Quiero, quiero, quiero ver cuánto amor a ti te cabe
<prolyricsguy> Yo no tengo prisa, yo me quiero dar el viaje
<prolyricsguy> Empecemos lento, después salvaje
<prolyricsguy> Pasito a pasito suave suavecito
<prolyricsguy> Nos vamos pegando poquito a poquito
<prolyricsguy> Cuando tú me besas con esa destreza
<prolyricsguy> Veo que eres malicia con delicadeza
<prolyricsguy> Pasito a pasito, suave suavecito
<prolyricsguy> Nos vamos pegando, poquito a poquito
<prolyricsguy> Y es que esa belleza es un rompecabezas
<prolyricsguy> Pero pa montarlo aquí tengo la pieza
<prolyricsguy> ~REFRAIN~
<prolyricsguy> Despacito
<prolyricsguy> Vamos a hacerlo en una playa en Puerto Rico
<prolyricsguy> Hasta que las olas griten "¡ay, bendito!"
<prolyricsguy> Para que mi sello se quede contigo
<prolyricsguy> Pasito a pasito, suave suavecit0
<prolyricsguy> Nos vamos pegando, poquito a poquito
<prolyricsguy> Que le enseñes a mi boca
<prolyricsguy> Tus lugares favoritos (favoritos, favoritos baby)
<prolyricsguy> Pasito a pasito, suave suavecito
<prolyricsguy> Nos vamos pegando, poquito a poquito
<prolyricsguy> Hasta provocar tus gritos
<prolyricsguy> Y que olvides tu apellido (DY)
<prolyricsguy> Despacito
<prolyricsguy> I'm done, you can run commands now
<umano> !rickroll
<prolyricsguy>  Now I'm singing in a channel, please wait
<prolyricsguy> We're no strangers to love
<prolyricsguy> You know the rules and so do I
<prolyricsguy> A full commitment's what I'm thinking of
<prolyricsguy> You wouldn't get this from any other guy
<prolyricsguy> I just wanna tell you how I'm feeling
<prolyricsguy> Gotta make you understand
<prolyricsguy> refrain begin:
<prolyricsguy> Never gonna give you up
<prolyricsguy> Never gonna let you down
<prolyricsguy> Never gonna run around and desert you
<prolyricsguy> Never gonna make you cry
<prolyricsguy> Never gonna say goodbye
<prolyricsguy> Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you
<prolyricsguy> refrain end
<prolyricsguy> We've known each other for so long
<prolyricsguy> Your heart's been aching but you're too shy to say it
<prolyricsguy> Inside we both know what's been going on
<prolyricsguy> We know the game and we're gonna play it
<prolyricsguy> And if you ask me how I'm feeling
<prolyricsguy> Don't tell me you're too blind to see
<prolyricsguy> ~REFRAIN X2~
<prolyricsguy> (Give you up)
<prolyricsguy> (Ooh) Never gonna give, never gonna give
<prolyricsguy> (Give you up)
<prolyricsguy> We've known each other for so long
<prolyricsguy> Your heart's been aching but you're too shy to say it
<prolyricsguy> Inside we both know what's been going on
<prolyricsguy> We know the game and we're gonna play it
<prolyricsguy> I just wanna tell you how I'm feeling
<prolyricsguy> Gotta make you understand
<prolyricsguy> /REFRAIN X2/
<prolyricsguy> I'm done, you can run commands now
<prolyricsguy> Hello, I am yrics professional bot. I am work-in progress, so, expect bugs
<prolyricsguy> Type one of the folIowing commands to dispIay the lyrics of that song
<prolyricsguy> AvaiIable commands: !despacito, !rickroll (never gonna give you up)
<ubottu> EriC^ called the ops in #ubuntu (prolyricsguy)
<prolyricsguy>  Now I'm singing in a channel, please wait
<umano> Hey
<umano> Ubottu pro bot
<fredrikhl> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<fredrikhl> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Zord8> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Lumpi5> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<deed0239211> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<prolyricsguy> Hello, I am yrics professional bot. I am work-in progress, so, expect bugs
<prolyricsguy> Type one of the folIowing commands to dispIay the lyrics of that song
<prolyricsguy> AvaiIable commands: !despacito, !rickroll (never gonna give you up)
<prolyricsguy>  Now I'm singing in a channel, please wait
<nOgAnOo> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<prolyricsguy> I'm done, you can run commands now
<prolyricsguy> Now I'm singing in a channel, please wait
<phoe29> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<prolyricsguy> I'm done, you can run commands now
<prolyricsguy> Now I'm singing in a channel, please wait
<ubottu> pragmaticenigma called the ops in #ubuntu (prolyricsguy : not following channel guidelines)
<pragmaticenigma> Hey is someone able to take care of the channel spammer prolyricsguy ... the channel bot isn't catching it
<ubottu> cristian_c called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<pragmaticenigma> It's a bot being controlled by upiede
<prolyricsguy> I'm done, you can run commands now
<Unit193> Gone for now, pragmaticenigma.
<pragmaticenigma> thanks... anyway to consider that one to be 1 week permanent?
<Unit193> He cycles IPs, so he'll be back soon enough on another.  I doubt extending that would help much. :/
<pragmaticenigma> k, thank you for keeping tabs
<Unit193> Sorry, won't be around much today.
<pragmaticenigma> can the flood protection tolernaces be adjusted?
<Unit193> Looks like they'll need a little fine tuning.
<Guest48260> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<prolyricsguy> Hello, I am yrics professional bot. I am work-in progress, so, expect bugs
<prolyricsguy> Type one of the folIowing commands to dispIay the lyrics of that song
<prolyricsguy> AvaiIable commands: !despacito, !rickroll (never gonna give you up)
<prolyricsguy_> Hello, I am yrics professional bot. I am work-in progress, so, expect bugs
<prolyricsguy_> Type one of the folIowing commands to dispIay the lyrics of that song
<prolyricsguy_> AvaiIable commands: !despacito, !rickroll (never gonna give you up)
<prolyricsguy__> Hello, I am yrics professional bot. I am work-in progress, so, expect bugs
<prolyricsguy__> Type one of the folIowing commands to dispIay the lyrics of that song
<prolyricsguy__> AvaiIable commands: !despacito, !rickroll (never gonna give you up)
<prolyricsguy__>  Now I'm singing in a channel, please wait
<prolyricsguy__> I'm done, you can run commands now
<prolyricsguy__> Now I'm singing in a channel, please wait
<mal5> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<nullrouted> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<ubottu> andrex called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<hggdh> done
<prolyricsguy__> I'm done, you can run commands now
<prolyricsguy__> Hello, I am yrics professional bot. I am work-in progress, so, expect bugs
<prolyricsguy__> Type one of the folIowing commands to dispIay the lyrics of that song
<prolyricsguy__> AvaiIable commands: !despacito, !rickroll (never gonna give you up)
<prolyricsguy__> Hello, I am yrics professional bot. I am work-in progress, so, expect bugs
<prolyricsguy__> Type one of the folIowing commands to dispIay the lyrics of that song
<prolyricsguy__> AvaiIable commands: !despacito, !rickroll (never gonna give you up)
<hggdh> hi cacrogeno
<hggdh> sorry, cancrogeno
<hggdh> well, you understand you will not be able to stay here
<hggdh> oh
<hggdh> Stove!
<ben_zen29> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<ben_zen29> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<TheoM> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<nullcone> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<nullcone> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Quokka27> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Quokka27> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Miklo13> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<blocked22> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<blocked22> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<sparr23> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<prolyricsguy> Hello, I am yrics professional bot. I am work-in progress, so, expect bugs
<prolyricsguy> Type one of the folIowing commands to dispIay the lyrics of that song
<prolyricsguy> AvaiIable commands: !despacito, !rickroll (never gonna give you up)
<prolyricsguy> Hello, l am yrics professional bot. I am work-in progress, so, expect bugs
<prolyricsguy> Type one of the folIowing commands to dispIay the Iyrics of that song
<prolyricsguy> AvaiIable commands: !despacito, !rickroll (never gonna give you up)
<prolyricsguy>  Now l'm singing in a channel, please wait
<linuxdaemon13> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<linuxdaemon13> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Goldman6014> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<emerson> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<emerson> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<christophegx> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<crayfishx17> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<SkIzZaTo> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<SkIzZaTo> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
#ubuntu-ops 2018-08-12
<ilbelkyr18> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<swarfega1> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<raspimate_> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Guest55787> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Gabemo21> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Gabemo21> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<weq6> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<moonlight23> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<kspencer16> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<cloe24> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Iciloo27> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<dysfigured6> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<dysfigured6> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<quiz9621> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Guest23877> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<lannister> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<ubottu> tomreyn called the ops in #ubuntu (prolyricsguy)
<ubottu> tomreyn called the ops in #ubuntu (arunz)
<tomreyn> anyone?
<tomreyn> steif is spamming #ubuntu for 10 minutes now.
<hggdh> bap: nope
#ubuntu-ops 2020-08-05
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Jonecir said: ubottu: thanks for the information. This is my first time here
#ubuntu-ops 2020-08-06
<ubottu> kc2bez called the ops in #lubuntu (ville_)
<Menzador|Work> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Menzador|Work> @comment 80092 cesarnfo won't stop incoherently spamming 3hours
<ubottu> Comment added.
<sarnold> way more than three hours... days..
<Menzador|Work> sarnold: oh, has this person been a constant source of otherworldly damnable work?
<sarnold> Menzador|Work: I suspect he or she is reaching beyond their english ability; it's certainly a stream of nonsense...
<Menzador|Work> tru dat
<sarnold> strictly speaking, oft_gegong doesn't make a whole lot of sense either, but at least oft_gegong's nonsense most of the time seems remotely related to the conversation at hand :)
